# Schiit Folkvangr - Impressions Thread



## XERO1 (Jun 29, 2022)

*Specs -

Without Impedance Multiplier*
Maximum Power, 32 ohms: 300mW RMS per channel at less than 10% THD
Maximum Power, 300 ohms: 1.2W RMS per channel at less than 10% THD
*With Impedance Multiplier*
Maximum Power, 32 ohms: 1.4W RMS per channel at less than 10% THD
Maximum Power, 300 ohms: 1.5W RMS per channel at less than 10% THD
*Frequency Response: *20Hz-20KHz, +/-0.5dB (worst case, high gain, 32 ohms, impedance multiplier off)
*THD: *<0.5%, 20Hz-20KHz, at 1V RMS, low gain, 300 ohms
*IMD:* <0.4%, CCIF at 1V RMS, low gain, 300 ohms
*SNR:* >100dB, unweighted, referenced to 1V RMS, low gain; >90dB, unweighted, referenced to 1V RMS, high gain
*Crosstalk: *<-60dB, 20Hz-20KHz
*Output Impedance:  *18 ohms (high gain), 7 ohms (low gain) without impedance multiplier / 8 ohms (high gain), 3.5 ohms (low gain) with impedance multiplier
*Input Impedance: *100K ohms
*Gain: *High- 6.5 (16.3dB); Low- 1.5 (3.5dB)
*Topology: *Output transformerless (OTL) and output capacitorless (OCL) Class-A triode headphone amplifier with White cathode follower (WCF) output; switchable gain (high/low); switchable 8x impedance multiplier (on/off)
*Protection: *Analog computer style oversight for high DC with turn-on delay and muting relay
*Power Supply: *400VA transformer with secondaries for discrete regulated 200V and +/-100V supplies, plus secondaries for regulated +/-12V oversight and impedance multiplier supplies, plus 6.3VAC at 7.2A for tube heaters, more than 10,000uF filter capacitance on HV supplies
*Power Consumption: *100W
*Size: *16 x 8 x 2.875” (total height with tubes 4.5")
*Weight: *15 lbs
____________________________________________________________________

https://www.schiit.com/products/folkvangr

*Limited Production Run - 250 units

MSRP - $1800 ($1850 silver)*


----------



## XERO1

Reserved


----------



## XERO1 (Jun 29, 2022)

Well, it's finally launched!

The first units shipped should start arriving in the next 1-2 weeks.


----------



## tafens

Ordered. Have to wait a few weeks though, as the Gungnir to go with it ships in 4-6 weeks. Would be interesting to read some impressions here while I wait though!


----------



## Orange5o

I did the same but ordered separately. Shipping was the same either way..


----------



## Kapazza

tafens said:


> Ordered. Have to wait a few weeks though, as the Gungnir to go with it ships in 4-6 weeks. Would be interesting to read some impressions here while I wait though!


I have a Gungnir MB with Unison (I think this is likely what you ordered? Not sure if there were any incremental updates since), currently paired with MJ2 but Folkvangr should be here soon. Will be pairing with Arya Stealth.


----------



## mab1376

I'll post impressions with hd650, he-5xx, t70, and pro900 fed from my bifrost2 once received!

Also plan on swapping out my saga+ to feed my aegir with Klipsch forte


----------



## bdem1

Does anyone have any plans to swap tubes yet?  If so, which ones might be a good match from the input side


----------



## Orange5o

I'm ordering some nos 6jd8/ecc88's. Want to try Telefunkens, and maybe new stock gold lions if the tubeiness needs taming. 6n6p's there is not much option on, though I may get extras.


----------



## mab1376

bdem1 said:


> Does anyone have any plans to swap tubes yet?  If so, which ones might be a good match from the input side


these would be great although you can probably do better in classified 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/125213348815?hash=item1d274c13cf:g:n5QAAOSwlThiN3Mb


----------



## tafens

Kapazza said:


> I have a Gungnir MB with Unison (I think this is likely what you ordered? Not sure if there were any incremental updates since), currently paired with MJ2 but Folkvangr should be here soon. Will be pairing with Arya Stealth.


Yep, Multibit with Unison is the only configuration available now. Not that I would have selected it any other way anyway


----------



## tafens

bdem1 said:


> Does anyone have any plans to swap tubes yet?  If so, which ones might be a good match from the input side


I’m toying with the idea of rolling in a pair of new production Tung-Sol 6SN7GTB:s using an adapter. Got to find a matched pair of them forst though. On the other hand, I also have a matched pair of Psvane CV181-Z that would be nice to try..


----------



## JLoud

I’m planning on using my LCD4 and Grado GS3000e. Probably try the DCA Stealth, but the neat thing about them is their low distortion. So the Folkvangr might kind of defeat their strengths.


----------



## XERO1 (Jun 28, 2022)

I've got one coming too! It will be fascinating to compare it to the other great sounding amps I currently have.

There are the amps I have listed in my signature plus a Quicksilver Headphone Amp (which is actually the one I'm most interested in comparing it to) that I haven't listed because I've been having an issue with 60Hz hum with it.

I think I know what's causing it but I haven't got around to taking it apart and inspecting it yet. It still works and sounds great, but the hum is audible enough to occasionally become a distraction.


----------



## AudioGal

I've been waiting for this amp ever since Jason first mentioned it. I love tubes in general (I collect and restore old Tektronix 500 series oscilloscopes) and tube audio in particular. And I happen to love planar headphones. Ideally driven by tubes (Incubus) or tube hybrids (Mjolnir). 

Ordered the Folkvangr yesterday about 930 AM EDT. It's listed as "In Production", so hopefully I'll see it late next week.
Ordered a Gungnir last week, it shipped yesterday, arrives on Saturday. As do my in-laws. I may get as far as unboxing it and powering it up, probably won't listen to it for a few days. Schiit DACs always need time to warm up and settle in after arrival. I'm really interested to compare the sound of the Gungnir to my Bifrost 2. 

Assembling a frame now using black MakerBeam components (kinda like minature 80/20 extrusions) to hold the Folkvangr, my Mjolnir 2 above the Gungnir. The Incubus will sit off to the side of the Folkvangr, my streamer will sit below it.

Tubes - I will probably swap out the 6n1p with Raytheon 6BQ7A which I've found sound the best to my ear for tonal balance and spaciousness. I've also got some Amperex 6DJ8s I can give a try as well, though so far in both my Valhalla 2 and Mjolnir 2, I've really come to like the Raytheon 6BQ7s.

Headphone choices, I have a few. HD650, DT990, HE400, LCD3, DCA Ether C. The DCA Ether C may not be compatible even with the impedance multiplier on as they are ~13 ohms. They do sound great with the Mjolnir 2 (bought expressly to drive the DCAs), so that may be their permanent pairing. Proof will be in the listening.

The Folkvangr is the first Schiit product that I've been able to buy at introduction. I'm looking forward to this adventure!


----------



## tafens

AudioGal said:


> The Folkvangr is the first Schiit product that I've been able to buy at introduction. I'm looking forward to this adventure!


I have bought several pieces of Schiit at or close to introduction before, the Lyr3, the Bifrost2, and by happenstance, the Vali2+ (I was going to order a plain V2 but when I got to it it had just been updated).

The Folkvangr, however, is the only one I’ve been sitting and reloading the Schiit product page for in anticipation of its release


----------



## AudioGal

tafens said:


> I have bought several pieces of Schiit at or close to introduction before, the Lyr3, the Bifrost2, and by happenstance, the Vali2+ (I was going to order a plain V2 but when I got to it it had just been updated).
> 
> The Folkvangr, however, is the only one I’ve been sitting and reloading the Schiit product page for in anticipation of its release


I was doing the same. I actually planned my morning for yesterday around Jason's announcement last week.


----------



## GumbyDammit223

I couldn't resist it.  The pull was too much.  I just pulled the trigger on the black version.  7-10 days out per the website.  Now to clear a shelf on the stereo stand.  This should pair nicely with my HD700's.


----------



## chronoso

AudioGal said:


> I've been waiting for this amp ever since Jason first mentioned it.


Same.  So very much same.


AudioGal said:


> I'm really interested to compare the sound of the Gungnir to my Bifrost 2.


I'd be interested in that comparison too.  Sticking with my Modi for the moment, but now that I'm falling down the rabbit hole a bit further with this giant, super non-objectivist space heater, I'm a bit more curious about MB DACs.

Good luck with your rack build, be sure to post pics once it's set up.


----------



## Barnstormer13

AudioGal said:


> I've been waiting for this amp ever since Jason first mentioned it. I love tubes in general (I collect and restore old Tektronix 500 series oscilloscopes) and tube
> Assembling a frame now using black MakerBeam components (kinda like minature 80/20 extrusions) to hold the Folkvangr, my Mjolnir 2 above the Gungnir. The Incubus will sit off to the side of the Folkvangr, my streamer will sit below it.


Gotta love 80/20 extruded T-Slot-


----------



## Orange5o (Jun 28, 2022)

AudioGal said:


> I've been waiting for this amp ever since Jason first mentioned it. I love tubes in general (I collect and restore old Tektronix 500 series oscilloscopes) and tube audio in particular. And I happen to love planar headphones. Ideally driven by tubes (Incubus) or tube hybrids (Mjolnir).
> 
> Ordered the Folkvangr yesterday about 930 AM EDT. It's listed as "In Production", so hopefully I'll see it late next week.
> Ordered a Gungnir last week, it shipped yesterday, arrives on Saturday. As do my in-laws. I may get as far as unboxing it and powering it up, probably won't listen to it for a few days. Schiit DACs always need time to warm up and settle in after arrival. I'm really interested to compare the sound of the Gungnir to my Bifrost 2.
> ...


I will be curious to hear about the hd650 and the ethers. Was kind of looking at Ether cx at 23 ohms...I think I'm just insecure about Sundaras with this amp, as I only have these and HE6's so I don't have anything to compare since I can't use the latter. I don't necessarily want to drop another thousand after the amp but don't want to underdo it either.

Edit: I suppose I could also try my old ATH-M50X..

Second edit: Focal Elex sounds intriguing, 80 ohms, 104 db efficiency, and a reputation for a little brightness that may be softened by the tubiness...


----------



## bcowen

bdem1 said:


> Does anyone have any plans to swap tubes yet?  If so, which ones might be a good match from the input side


Stash 1: Foton square getter 6N6P's.  Have another dozen from a different year incoming.  For inputs I'll start with 50's Foton triple mica 6N1P's.  Then maybe try some '57 Brimar Footscray 12AT7's (if the extra gain doesn't overload the input stage).


----------



## carbonF1 (Jun 28, 2022)

If anyone's got some of those scrumpdiddlyumptious Footscray Brimar CV4033's...I bet they'll sound pretty glorious on the Folkvangr 

edit: lol I should read what was posted literally right above me  would be curious to see if they work @bcowen! They're so great on the Valhalla 2.


----------



## gKalkin

Ordered mine when it still said ships in 3-5 days so will hopefully get it next week some time!

I'll post some impressions with my current cans (DCA Stealth, HD800 SDR, and HD6XX) as well as comparison to my other amps. (ADI-2 DAC FS and Jot 2).


----------



## 1Audiophool

carbonF1 said:


> If anyone's got some of those scrumpdiddlyumptious Footscray Brimar CV4033's...I bet they'll sound pretty glorious on the Folkvangr
> 
> edit: lol I should read what was posted literally right above me  would be curious to see if they work @bcowen! They're so great on the Valhalla 2.


Like these..





Bought them quite awhile ago in hopes I ended up with something to use them in. May be my chance to try them out.


----------



## Kapazza

Since I currently only have Arya Stealth, and the Folkvangr is obviously going to be a tubey-tube amp (unlike the Mjolnir 2), I just picked up a pair of used HD800S.  I had them in the past, but they lost out to the Focal Clear when paired with my old system (Modius > Jot 2) and I sold them.  I hear they sound their best on tube amps, and planars generally don't sound great on tubes, so the real match up will probably be Mjolnir 2 > Arya vs. Folkvangr > HD800S.  Since the MJ2 runs balanced and the Folkvangr is single-ended, and Gungnir outputs both signals simultaneously, I should be able to efficiently compare them.


----------



## rmsanger

I’ll be watching and rooting for schiit but highly skeptical this will be a winner in terms of $ to performance.


----------



## bcowen

carbonF1 said:


> If anyone's got some of those scrumpdiddlyumptious Footscray Brimar CV4033's...I bet they'll sound pretty glorious on the Folkvangr
> 
> edit: lol I should read what was posted literally right above me  would be curious to see if they work @bcowen! They're so great on the Valhalla 2.


The CV4033 sounds awesome in the Vali 2 replacing its native 6922.  Doesn’t do well in my Incubus replacing the native 6SN7 though….distorts at only moderate volume.  Hopefully it will make peace with the Folkvangr, but I’ll report my findings once it gets here.


----------



## bcowen

rmsanger said:


> I’ll be watching and rooting for schiit but highly skeptical this will be a winner in terms of $ to performance.


All depends on how you define performance.  We already know it measures like crap, so I’m far more concerned with $ to enjoyment.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

bcowen said:


> All depends on how you define performance.  We already know it measures like crap, so I’m far more concerned with $ to enjoyment.


I'm far from measurement guy, but crosstalk -60dB is kind of... weird, I don't think I ever seen an amp/dac perform this low in crosstalk.

Definitely still curious to be able to audition it though!


----------



## AudioGal

One of the intriguing things about this amplifier is the fact that it is a direct drive amplifier. Tube -> headphones, with NO transformer (OTL) and NO capacitor (OCL) between the output stage and the headphones. Every other tube amplifier that I have ever listened to has had one of those components between the output tubes and the transducers. Jason's drive to hear *just the tube sound* means we'll get to do the same.

Headphone choice is always key, more so with tube amps. I've had great success with planar 'phones paired with tube amps, but it's a fussy arrangement that requires planars with impedances above 50 ohms that are also reasonably sensitive. The good thing about planar transducers is that they have a flat impedance vs frequency "curve" (is it still a curve when it's a straight line?) which plays really well with OTL tube headphone amps. I have had great results with HE400s on a Valhalla 2 and Incubus. I'm enjoying stellar sound out of a pair of LCD3 with my Incubus, sufficient to discern subtle differences between different tube combinations allowing me to zero in on an ideal sound for my ears. 

Won't really know how this all "plays out" until the amplifier is here and set up. The anticipation is part of the fun.


----------



## Orange5o

AudioGal said:


> One of the intriguing things about this amplifier is the fact that it is a direct drive amplifier. Tube -> headphones, with NO transformer (OTL) and NO capacitor (OCL) between the output stage and the headphones. Every other tube amplifier that I have ever listened to has had one of those components between the output tubes and the transducers. Jason's drive to hear *just the tube sound* means we'll get to do the same.
> 
> Headphone choice is always key, more so with tube amps. I've had great success with planar 'phones paired with tube amps, but it's a fussy arrangement that requires planars with impedances above 50 ohms that are also reasonably sensitive. The good thing about planar transducers is that they have a flat impedance vs frequency "curve" (is it still a curve when it's a straight line?) which plays really well with OTL tube headphone amps. I have had great results with HE400s on a Valhalla 2 and Incubus. I'm enjoying stellar sound out of a pair of LCD3 with my Incubus, sufficient to discern subtle differences between different tube combinations allowing me to zero in on an ideal sound for my ears.
> 
> Won't really know how this all "plays out" until the amplifier is here and set up. The anticipation is part of the fun.


Is there a reason for 50 ohms to be the marker? Thanks


----------



## JLoud

with the impedance multiplier it should work with headphones under 50 ohms. Provided they are somewhat efficient. They show a DCA Stealth in the marketing, I will try mine with it when the amp arrives. Hopefully the LCD4 pairs well. Also Jason mentioned he uses Grado headphones with it. They are 32 ohms. 99.8 db


----------



## Mike-WI

Orange5o said:


> Is there a reason for 50 ohms to be the marker? Thanks


I hadn't heard of this site before, but...
https://www.headphonesty.com/2019/04/headphone-impedance-demystified/


----------



## DigitalScrap (Jun 29, 2022)

AudioGal said:


> Headphone choice is always key, more so with tube amps. I've had great success with planar 'phones paired with tube amps, but it's a fussy arrangement that requires planars with impedances above 50 ohms that are also reasonably sensitive.
> 
> Won't really know how this all "plays out" until the amplifier is here and set up. The anticipation is part of the fun.



I had this thought as well.  I'll definitely be testing out my LCD-2 with it.  No idea what to expect yet, but that is as you said, part of the fun.


----------



## ScotchNeat (Jun 29, 2022)

Mike-WI said:


> I hadn't heard of this site before, but...
> https://www.headphonesty.com/2019/04/headphone-impedance-demystified/



If I read this correctly, where it says the best match is typically a headphone impedance that is 2.5-8x the source (amplifier) impedance.  Does that mean with 80 Ohm Utopias, the "correct" setting on the FV will be High gain, impedance multiplier disabled?  80/18=4.44x, right in the desired range.   Low gain/multiplier disabled would be 10x.


----------



## Barnstormer13

Orange5o said:


> I will be curious to hear about the hd650 and the ethers. Was kind of looking at Ether cx at 23 ohms...I think I'm just insecure about Sundaras with this amp, as I only have these and HE6's so I don't have anything to compare since I can't use the latter. I don't necessarily want to drop another thousand after the amp but don't want to underdo it either.
> 
> Edit: I suppose I could also try my old ATH-M50X..
> 
> Second edit: Focal Elex sounds intriguing, 80 ohms, 104 db efficiency, and a reputation for a little brightness that may be softened by the tubiness...


I bet the Elex will be an outstanding value. I’m still sorry I gave mine away


----------



## houdini06

Patiently waiting for some reviews.


----------



## JLoud

Patiently (ok not that patiently) waiting for mine to arrive.


----------



## Mike-WI

ScotchNeat said:


> If I read this correctly, where it says the best match is typically a headphone impedance that is 2.5-8x the source (amplifier) impedance.  Does that mean with 80 Ohm Utopias, the "correct" setting on the FV will be High gain, impedance multiplier disabled?  80/18=4.44x, right in the desired range.   Low gain/multiplier disabled would be 10x.


I was just reading this over and figuring out my usual headphones are lower impedance.

Aeon - 13 ohm
HiFi Man HE-560 - 45 ohm


----------



## OhmsClaw

bcowen said:


> All depends on how you define performance.  We already know it measures like crap, so I’m far more concerned with $ to enjoyment.


I think the cost here is justified for the R&D, low unit production and limited nature. 

If it sounds good, it sounds good and who has ever been crazy enough to make this and be upfront about the whole process. 

If Jason/Schiit decided to run these out in production I bet the cost could reflect a 1199 MSRP but with this hobby and a Russian ban on tubes (full well deserved) people can throw darts at a wheel and charge whatever people are willing to pay.


----------



## Orange5o

Sorry if this is a dumb question but given that, would very high impedence pair like hd650 at 300 ohms be out of range in the other direction?


----------



## GenEricOne

Orange5o said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question but given that, would very high impedence pair like hd650 at 300 ohms be out of range in the other direction?


Short answer: 300ohm HD650 is likely a great pairing with Folkvanger. There is no 'other direction'; the headphone impedance should be _at least_ 2.5-8x the output impedance.

Longer answer: The rule of eighths is for figuring the maximum output impedance that works well with your headphone (or vice versa). So a 300ohm HD650 would be best with a source with 37ohm output impedance _or lower_.

A large number of excellent modern amps have an output impedance of less than 1ohm and work great with 300ohm HD650s. There really is no 'too low' output impedance (the article also says that 'perfect' would be 0 output impedance). 

In reality, things can still sound good with an even lower ratio than 8x, as low as 2.5x according to that article. For Folkvanger (with impedance multiplier off), that would mean headphones with at least 18ohm (7ohm x 2.5) impedance that are sensitive enough for low gain, or headphones with at least 45ohm impedance when in high gain.


----------



## Orange5o

Thank you for the explanation.  I'm now dangerously leaning towards the LCD-2 High Performance because 1) reviews said its great with EQ and I have a Loki Max,  2) falls within the ampedance range (70 ohm 101 db sensitivity), 3) Jason tried them with the Folkvangr and said it was good, 4) looks nice with the wood. Anyone here have that set that is buying FV?


----------



## AudioGal

Orange5o said:


> Is there a reason for 50 ohms to be the marker? Thanks


Vacuum tubes are high voltage low current devices and tend to work best into higher impedances. Ultimately the lowest reasonable load impedance is circuit and tube dependent. The 50 ohm value is really just a guide value I use knowing from experience that below 50 ohms my choice of headphone is critical for success. My HE400 are ~35 ohm yet work well with some tube headphone amps because they are rather efficient/sensitive AND they are planar drivers so the impedance is constant across their bandwidth. They played well with my Valhalla 2 at moderate volume, and with the right tubes, in my Incubus at moderate volume. However my Focal Spirit Pro 'phones, which are 32 ohms, and about as sensitive as the HE400, won't play well with either amp. Distortion city. My DCA Ether C which are 13 ohms were a giant notgonnahappen.com with either amp. Everything else I have is >100 ohm and plays really well with tube amps. I have a pair of Audeze LCD-3 which have 110 ohm planar drivers, these sound wonderful with the right tubes in the Incubus.

I'm looking forward to finding out how headphone specific the FV might be. Or not be. Going to try the Ether C with it, though I'll start with the LCD-3.


----------



## adydula (Jun 30, 2022)

Most modern amps (solid state) have output impedance's close to "0" ohms or so...so with such an amp no real issues.
Some amps are touted as "less than 1 ohm" still not a real issue.
So if your amp output impedance is say 10 ohms then your cans should be 80 ohms or so for the "best" match...
This is mostly to control the low freqs and prevent flabby, bloated or uncontrolled bass response.
The cans will still work, but the match and volume dependent on the power avail with a low impedance load or can can be Affected.

Vahalla 2 is a good example...I was very surprised at how well it worked with 32 ohm cans....better with the Beyers and Senns and Audio technicas all over 250 ohms +..

Like you folks said, the fun is in the trying and Jason with the impedance multiplier thought of this as well!!

Super!
Alex


----------



## golfbravobravo

AudioGal said:


> One of the intriguing things about this amplifier is the fact that it is a direct drive amplifier. Tube -> headphones, with NO transformer (OTL) and NO capacitor (OCL) between the output stage and the headphones. Every other tube amplifier that I have ever listened to has had one of those components between the output tubes and the transducers. Jason's drive to hear *just the tube sound* means we'll get to do the same.
> 
> Headphone choice is always key, more so with tube amps. I've had great success with planar 'phones paired with tube amps, but it's a fussy arrangement that requires planars with impedances above 50 ohms that are also reasonably sensitive. The good thing about planar transducers is that they have a flat impedance vs frequency "curve" (is it still a curve when it's a straight line?) which plays really well with OTL tube headphone amps. I have had great results with HE400s on a Valhalla 2 and Incubus. I'm enjoying stellar sound out of a pair of LCD3 with my Incubus, sufficient to discern subtle differences between different tube combinations allowing me to zero in on an ideal sound for my ears.
> 
> Won't really know how this all "plays out" until the amplifier is here and set up. The anticipation is part of the fun.


Do you think FV would work well with Opportunities 2 Planars?


----------



## Orange5o

Mine has shipped!


----------



## tafens

Folkvangr being 1) and all-tube amp and 2) also class A - meaning running full throttle from the get-go, is there any real need to worry about warm up time? 

I mean the only thing that should really need to warm up would be the tubes and they get up to temp pretty quick, no?


----------



## Barnstormer13

tafens said:


> Folkvangr being 1) and all-tube amp and 2) also class A - meaning running full throttle from the get-go, is there any real need to worry about warm up time?
> 
> I mean the only thing that should really need to warm up would be the tubes and they get up to temp pretty quick, no?


In my experience some tubes take 5 minutes to settle down after power up. That said, my Woo is perfectly listenable in about 30s as long as you don’t mind a little bit of noise.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Jun 30, 2022)

golfbravobravo said:


> Do you think FV would work well with Opportunities 2 Planars?


What’s the impedance and efficiency? Not that anyone is going to be able to tell you with anything like certainty yet, but if it’s low impedance and low efficiency, the amp  may struggle.  I’d wait a week for istening impressions to roll in. I think you’ll get a pretty good idea.


----------



## JLoud

Just got my shipping notification. Expected next Thursday. Or whenever FedEx gets around to it. 😉


----------



## adydula

Barnstormer13 said:


> What’s the impedance and efficiency? Not that anyone is going to be able to tell you with anything like certainty yet, but if it’s low impedance and low efficiency, the amp  may struggle.  I’d wait a week for istening impressions to roll in. I think you’ll get a pretty good idea.


Specs are on the Schiit site.


----------



## Barnstormer13

adydula said:


> Specs are on the Schiit site.


Umm, I was talking about the Opportunities 2 Planars. I guess I should have made that clear


----------



## AudioGal

golfbravobravo said:


> Do you think FV would work well with Opportunities 2 Planars?


No idea. I'll have a better idea once mine arrives and I've played with it a bit. I received an e-mail earlier today saying it shipped! Won't be long now!


----------



## AudioGal

AudioGal said:


> No idea. I'll have a better idea once mine arrives and I've played with it a bit. I received an e-mail earlier today saying it shipped! Won't be long now!


Tracking says it will be here on Wednesday, two days earlier than originally promised! YAY!


----------



## golfbravobravo

Barnstormer13 said:


> What’s the impedance and efficiency? Not that anyone is going to be able to tell you with anything like certainty yet, but if it’s low impedance and low efficiency, the amp  may struggle.  I’d wait a week for istening impressions to roll in. I think you’ll get a pretty good idea.


32 Ohm, 102db.

And they are Oppo 2s, thanks Ducking Autocorrect.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Jul 1, 2022)

golfbravobravo said:


> 32 Ohm, 102db.
> 
> And they are Oppo 2s, thanks Ducking Autocorrect.


That’s pretty darn efficient and I don’t think the impedance is too low for the FV. My guess is it will sound great.

I’d start with gain set to low and the impedance doohickey engaged. Thats just a guess though. YMMV


----------



## JLoud

AudioGal said:


> Tracking says it will be here on Wednesday, two days earlier than originally promised! YAY!


Mine just updated to Tuesday. I hope they aren’t just teasing! 😉


----------



## JLoud

golfbravobravo said:


> 32 Ohm, 102db.
> 
> And they are Oppo 2s, thanks Ducking Autocorrect.





Barnstormer13 said:


> That’s pretty darn efficient and I don’t think the impedance is too low for the FV. My guess is it will sound great.
> 
> I’d start with gain set to low and the impedance doohickey engaged. Thats just a guess though. YMMV


Jason mentioned using Grado and they are 32 ohm 100db. Should be good to go. I am going to try my Grado and DCA Stealth (Stealth is 22 ohms).


----------



## MacMan31

Barnstormer13 said:


> Gotta love 80/20 extruded T-Slot-



Interesting that you have a Saga in between the Lyr 3 and Bifrost 2. Is it just to control volume via remote?


----------



## Barnstormer13

MacMan31 said:


> Interesting that you have a Saga in between the Lyr 3 and Bifrost 2. Is it just to control volume via remote?


Correct. Works great for that. It also allows me to send the signal from the BF2 to both the Lyr 3 and the WA6-SE at the same time (2 pre outs).


----------



## MacMan31

Barnstormer13 said:


> Correct. Works great for that. It also allows me to send the signal from the BF2 to both the Lyr 3 and the WA6-SE at the same time (2 pre outs).



Nice. So you just set the volume on the Lyr 3 and WA6-SE so that you have a wide volume range on the Saga?


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Jul 1, 2022)

There’s a review of the Folkvangr up on another audio forum. I don’t think I’m allowed to post a link but Google “Schiit Folkvangr review” and it should pop up.

The reviewer’s opinion is that it’s a great amp, comparable in magic to a DNA starlet ($2000) and Ampandsound Ovation ($4200?). He also ranks it better than some pretty expensive grail amps like the Woo WA5 ($6500).


----------



## critmonkey94

I’m receiving my black folkvangr tomorrow. Very excited! Going to pair it with my Utopias.


----------



## Barnstormer13

MacMan31 said:


> Nice. So you just set the volume on the Lyr 3 and WA6-SE so that you have a wide volume range on the Saga?


Yup and I can volume match if I want to compare two amps.


----------



## ScotchNeat

critmonkey94 said:


> I’m receiving my black folkvangr tomorrow. Very excited! Going to pair it with my Utopias.


Extremely interested in your impressions, since mine hasn't shipped yet!


----------



## Mike-WI

Barnstormer13 said:


> There’s a review of the Folkvangr up on another audio forum. I don’t think I’m allowed to post a link but Google “Schiit Folkvangr review” and it should pop up.
> 
> The reviewer’s opinion is that it’s a great amp, comparable in magic to a DNA starlet ($2000) and Ampandsound Ovation ($4200?). He also ranks it better than some pretty expensive grail amps like the Woo WA5 ($6500).


Super. This is some best info.
Thanks Audio Friend.


----------



## GumbyDammit223

Just received an email from Schiit saying my FV is shipping...already!  If I believe what FedEx says, I'll have it next Tuesday.  Those guys and gals in Newhall have their schiit together!  I wonder if Production has shifted over to all Folkvangr to quell the demand?


----------



## Barnstormer13

GumbyDammit223 said:


> Just received an email from Schiit saying my FV is shipping...already!  If I believe what FedEx says, I'll have it next Tuesday.  Those guys and gals in Newhall have their schiit together!  I wonder if Production has shifted over to all Folkvangr to quell the demand?


What was the promised lead time when you ordered and what color?


----------



## Barnstormer13

Mike-WI said:


> Super. This is some best info.
> Thanks Audio Friend.


LOL!


----------



## SDBiotek

Not a glamor shot, but this just arrived on my doorstep. Hopefully I'll have some time later today to unbox and try it out.


----------



## GumbyDammit223

Barnstormer13 said:


> What was the promised lead time when you ordered and what color?


7-10 days.  Seems like it changed _right_ when I decided to order, which was Tuesday morning.  And black - like my soul!


----------



## Kapazza

The packing tape looks awesome.  I'm assuming they have a similar one for Texas.


----------



## ardbeg1975

Mine just moved to shipped status. That is very good news as I am out of town in July except for next week and the thought of an unopened and unheard Folkvangr sitting outside my office door for 3 weeks was going to drive me batty.


----------



## bdem1

Hopefully mine comes early as well.  I am going to be running a Klipsch HP-3 set through them....I tried many of the above mentioned but always come back to these...hope the tubes make them sing.  Running them now through the Rag 2, so if anyone is interested, I can give my impressions on them both.  Not as well as others but in layman's terms.


----------



## bdem1

Hopefully mine comes early as well.  I will be running Klipsch HP-3's through this beast...I have tried many of the above mentioned but always come back to these....Currently going balanced through the Rag 2.  Just diving right in to tubes...hope Folk will make them sing


----------



## 1Audiophool

SDBiotek said:


> Not a glamor shot, but this just arrived on my doorstep. Hopefully I'll have some time later today to unbox and try it out.


Wowww What!!?? What do you live across the street from Schiit? I am jealous. Congrats!


----------



## 1Audiophool

Kapazza said:


> The packing tape looks awesome.  I'm assuming they have a similar one for Texas.


Yep, they do. My Bifrost2 came sporting the Texas tape and Texas sticker…


----------



## SDBiotek

Getting impatient, had to at least open the box!


----------



## ardbeg1975

SDBiotek said:


> Getting impatient, had to at least open the box!


Shiny.


----------



## JLoud

ardbeg1975 said:


> Shiny.


I suppose you aim to misbehave.


----------



## ardbeg1975

JLoud said:


> I suppose you aim to misbehave.


Nice one.


----------



## JLoud

Rack is all ready. Folkvangr inbound.


----------



## Orange5o

JLoud said:


> Rack is all ready. Folkvangr inbound.


Awesome. I had to speed run cutting, staining and sealing the live edge pine shelf i had in mind for mine, didn't think it would be en route so fast!


----------



## SDBiotek (Jul 1, 2022)

I have to move it over to my regular listening area, but my Folkvangr is alive and well. I've played some Carmen McRae (temporarily hooked up the line out from my Ibasso DAP). I can confirm the amp does handle the DCA Stealth, but likely you will want to enable the impedance multiplier, depending on how hot a signal you feed in, and on the specific track. Some songs are fine without it, others you may want a bit more headroom.
And yes, it does sound quite tubey and on the lush side, but with the sense of air and clarity that I hoped for.


----------



## SDBiotek (Jul 1, 2022)

For anyone with excessive audiophile nervosa: Yes, it runs hot, but is no hotter than other tube amps I own.
Bonus: the power switch is on the back (I kid, I kid, but someone will complain anyway).


----------



## GGSuperMe

SDBiotek said:


> I have to move it over to my regular listening area, but my Folkvangr is alive and well. I've played some Carmen McRae (temporarily hooked up the line out from my Ibasso DAP). I can confirm the amp does handle the DCA Stealth, but likely you will want to enable the impedance multiplier, depending on how hot a signal you feed in, and on the specific track. Some songs are fine without it, others you may want a bit more headroom.
> And yes, it does sound quite tubey and on the lush side, but with the sense of air and clarity that I hoped for.


Damn that's pretty! Your top angle shots really bring out that curved two tone aesthetic that just doesn't jump out to me from the front view. Wish I could get this but recently got an expensive tube amp and can't afford this sadly.


----------



## SDBiotek

GGSuperMe said:


> Damn that's pretty! Your top angle shots really bring out that curved two tone aesthetic that just doesn't jump out to me from the front view. Wish I could get this but recently got an expensive tube amp and can't afford this sadly.


You definitely have more fiscal sense than I: I have also recently made a few other more expensive purchases, but I bought this anyway! Just couldn't pass up this  opportunity.


----------



## mrAbundio

I was going to buy an Auris HA-2SF literally today, then I heard about the Folkvangr (on the way to the store) and arrived to tell my audio distributor that the Auris would have to wait (I think they weren't too pleased about that. Felt a bit bad about it, but what is one to do?)

Once upon a time, I bought the only amp I've had so far, the venerable Bryston BHA-1. Super clean, transparent, powerful. Then I got a Lyr 3 for my gaming rig and I was surprised I couldn't tell the difference (the BHA-1 is a ~2k amp) so I decided to jump into the tube world but, being cautious, I picked the Auris because its profile sits kind of in between, and "full" tube amps were north of 5K. 

I wanted something more exciting than just 'transparent'. 

After seeing the Folkvangr, I thought "This is too crazy not to give it a try" so I ordered mine (on the way back from the store) and I plan to drive my HE1000se's and Klipsch HP-3 with it. If you want the honest review of someone who has never ever heard how a tube amp sounds like, stay tuned. So far I'm thinking it's going to be like that time I got a pair of Fostex TH900's and everything just sounded more exciting through them, even though I could definitely tell they were tinting the sound. 

I'm also hoping this tube rolling thing is not too much of a slippery slope...


----------



## ardbeg1975

mrAbundio said:


> I was going to buy an Auris HA-2SF literally today, then I heard about the Folkvangr (on the way to the store) and arrived to tell my audio distributor that the Auris would have to wait (I think they weren't too pleased about that. Felt a bit bad about it, but what is one to do?)
> 
> Once upon a time, I bought the only amp I've had so far, the venerable Bryston BHA-1. Super clean, transparent, powerful. Then I got a Lyr 3 for my gaming rig and I was surprised I couldn't tell the difference (the BHA-1 is a ~2k amp) so I decided to jump into the tube world but, being cautious, I picked the Auris because its profile sits kind of in between, and "full" tube amps were north of 5K.
> 
> ...


It’s a very slippery slope only controlled by the Folk’s use of 6N6Ps for which there are less options.


----------



## ardbeg1975

SDBiotek said:


> I have to move it over to my regular listening area, but my Folkvangr is alive and well. I've played some Carmen McRae (temporarily hooked up the line out from my Ibasso DAP). I can confirm the amp does handle the DCA Stealth, but likely you will want to enable the impedance multiplier, depending on how hot a signal you feed in, and on the specific track. Some songs are fine without it, others you may want a bit more headroom.
> And yes, it does sound quite tubey and on the lush side, but with the sense of air and clarity that I hoped for.


Who are the manufacturers of the tubes?


----------



## ardbeg1975

ardbeg1975 said:


> Who are the manufacturers of the tubes?


Actually, zooming into the jpeg, I think the octet set are Novosibirsk. Cannot tell on the front pair.


----------



## jonathan c

Novosibirsk, Foton, Reflektor (?) would be the primary 6N6P makers.


----------



## bcowen

ardbeg1975 said:


> It’s a very slippery slope only controlled by the Folk’s use of 6N6Ps for which there are less options.


Not to worry.  It's _still _possible to empty the wallet.


----------



## ardbeg1975

For that kind of money, I’d rather spring for a matched pair of MELZ 6N8S and 6922 to 6SN7 pin out adapters in lieu of the two stock 6N1Ps.


----------



## AudioGal

bcowen said:


> Not to worry.  It's _still _possible to empty the wallet.



HAH! I'd rather buy a couple red base RCA 5692s. I bought 50 pretested 6n6p for less than that, including shipping from Ukraine.


----------



## bcowen

AudioGal said:


> HAH! I'd rather buy a couple red base RCA 5692s. I bought 50 pretested 6n6p for less than that, including shipping from Ukraine.


What factory?  Tashkent (Foton), Reflector, or Novosibirsk?  

I have zero experience with 6N6P's.  I have two lots of Fotons from different years, and one of those groups has the square, dimpled getters. The other group has the typical Russian round UFO style.  I've read that the square getter versions are better, but that's a complete FWIW until I get a chance to hear them myself and see if there's a difference.  It would be sweet (and _lots_ cheaper) if all 6N6P's sound the same or where differences are extremely minor. Probably wishful thinking though.


----------



## mab1376

My FV is expected to arrive on 7/8!


----------



## jonathan c

ardbeg1975 said:


> For that kind of money, I’d rather spring for a matched pair of MELZ 6N8S and 6922 to 6SN7 pin out adapters in lieu of the two stock 6N1Ps.


But you are still stuck using 6N6Ps…😳


----------



## bcowen

jonathan c said:


> But you are still stuck using 6N6Ps…😳


Not necessarily...... (damnit):


----------



## mab1376

bcowen said:


> Not necessarily...... (damnit):


I used 6sn7 in place of 6n6p on my little dot, the heater is 600ma


----------



## jonathan c

Thanks bcowen! ☑️


----------



## ardbeg1975

mab1376 said:


> I used 6sn7 in place of 6n6p on my little dot, the heater is 600ma


Interesting but I’m hesitant to burn through an octet of 6SN7s given shrinking inventory of NOS tubes of that type.


----------



## mab1376

ardbeg1975 said:


> Interesting but I’m hesitant to burn through an octet of 6SN7s given shrinking inventory of NOS tubes of that type.


Some people like to watch the world burn.


----------



## jonathan c

ardbeg1975 said:


> Interesting but I’m hesitant to burn through an octet of 6SN7s given shrinking inventory of NOS tubes of that type.


🤣🤣…if you get an octet of 6J5+6J5 —> 6SN7 adapters (from @Deyan !!), you could have 16 CJ5s atop the SFV - plus the two input tubes!


----------



## bcowen

jonathan c said:


> 🤣🤣…if you get an octet of 6J5+6J5 —> 6SN7 adapters (from @Deyan !!), you could have 16 CJ5s atop the SFV - plus the two input tubes!


I hope Deyan can make one of these to go along with the adapters.


----------



## Astral Abyss

mrAbundio said:


> I was going to buy an Auris HA-2SF literally today, then I heard about the Folkvangr (on the way to the store) and arrived to tell my audio distributor that the Auris would have to wait (I think they weren't too pleased about that. Felt a bit bad about it, but what is one to do?)
> 
> Once upon a time, I bought the only amp I've had so far, the venerable Bryston BHA-1. Super clean, transparent, powerful. Then I got a Lyr 3 for my gaming rig and I was surprised I couldn't tell the difference (the BHA-1 is a ~2k amp) so I decided to jump into the tube world but, being cautious, I picked the Auris because its profile sits kind of in between, and "full" tube amps were north of 5K.
> 
> ...


You made the right choice.  6n6ps are amazing power tubes.  I honestly think the 6n1p is going to sound the best with this amp, but we'll have to see.  I'll be experimenting with tons of gain tubes before I go to the Phoenix meet up in September.  I'll be bringing Yggy and Folkvangr with me.


----------



## Astral Abyss

I can almost guarantee you'll get a worse sounding amp by replacing the 6n6p's.  One of the few Russian tubes that isn't a ripoff of a Western tube.  Very good sounding.


----------



## AudioGal

Astral Abyss said:


> I can almost guarantee you'll get a worse sounding amp by replacing the 6n6p's.  One of the few Russian tubes that isn't a ripoff of a Western tube.  Very good sounding.


I can concur based on my experience with my Valhalla 2. I heard minimal differences between different 6n6p tubes in that amp. I'm expecting similar behavior with FV (when mine arrives). My focus will be on the 6n1p, rolling those will make the biggest change/improvement/degradation of the sound. And will be a heck of a lot less expensive since I only need a matched pair.


----------



## Orange5o (Jul 2, 2022)

Exactly! As soon as I ordered I got 1962 telefunken ECC88, 1964 Amperex Bugle Boy EC88, and on your recommendation earlier also grabbed some 1960s 6BQ7As

Edit: Raytheon on the latter


----------



## jonathan c

For 6N1P / 6922 type, the Tungsram E88CC are excellent in Valhalla 2 (and other h/p/a: Woo WA2, Woo WA3).


----------



## ardbeg1975

jonathan c said:


> 🤣🤣…if you get an octet of 6J5+6J5 —> 6SN7 adapters (from @Deyan !!), you could have 16 CJ5s atop the SFV - plus the two input tubes!


Too bad the FV doesn’t need a rectifier tube otherwise we could literally “take it to 11”.


----------



## tafens

I have the Lyr3 since introduction, and have rolled a few tubes through it with some nice results. And I have also tried a few with the Vali2+. Very convenient not having to worry about tube matching with any of them. But, with the Folkvangr matched tubes are now required (albeit only for the front pair). So…

Casually searching eBay for some tubes to roll. Some sellers, very inconveniently, just say “matched pair” not giving any more information on what they were matched by, nor any values. Is there any idea to ask for that or just Avoid? What’s the most important matching criteria to look for?


----------



## szore

JLoud said:


> with the impedance multiplier it should work with headphones under 50 ohms. Provided they are somewhat efficient. They show a DCA Stealth in the marketing, I will try mine with it when the amp arrives. Hopefully the LCD4 pairs well. Also Jason mentioned he uses Grado headphones with it. They are 32 ohms. 99.8 db


I wonder how the lcd-X would sound


----------



## BzzzzzT (Jul 2, 2022)

bcowen said:


> Not to worry.  It's _still _possible to empty the wallet.



I have a bunch of these old Fotons. I would not waste your money. These real old tubes are often used and there are many sellers who sell them as new to the unsuspecting person who cannot test them. This is often the rare old tubes, as almost all of them were used and the Russians and they did not have big stockpiles of these early tubes. All 6n6p sound the same to me. If there is a difference, I don't really notice.


----------



## BzzzzzT

Astral Abyss said:


> I can almost guarantee you'll get a worse sounding amp by replacing the 6n6p's.  One of the few Russian tubes that isn't a ripoff of a Western tube.  Very good sounding.



This is true! 6n6p has no real equivalent. 6h30pi is somewhat similar, but draws significantly more heater current if I remember correctly. That would be VERY bad for the transformer as these tubes take lots of heater current to lower output impedance.


----------



## bcowen

BzzzzzT said:


> I have a bunch of these old Fotons. I would not waste your money. These real old tubes are often used and there are many sellers who sell them as new to the unsuspecting person who cannot test them. This is often the rare old tubes, as almost all of them were used and the Russians and they did not have big stockpiles of these early tubes. All 6n6p sound the same to me. If there is a difference, I don't really notice.


The two lots I've purchased (10 in each lot) have tested nicely at NOS levels with the exception of one tube that had very high interelement leakage.  In fact as a group, these have tested better than a lot of the 6N8S's I've purchased.  If they are used, they aren't used much.


----------



## bcowen

Sorry....double posted somehow. Deleted.


----------



## BzzzzzT

bcowen said:


> The two lots I've purchased (10 in each lot) have tested nicely at NOS levels with the exception of one tube that had very high interelement leakage.  In fact as a group, these have tested better than a lot of the 6N8S's I've purchased.  If they are used, they aren't used much.



I've had around 4 transactions were tubes were listed as new and got used ones. Most Ukrainian and Russian purchases I have made have made have been fine. Only 2 I really cared about, as most of the Russian tubes I've got have been super cheap. The two I fought was for some metal base MELZ 6n9s tubes from two sellers. They were listed as new and looked new with good test results. When I tested the emissions they were really weak from a long life of use and a nasty fight ensued to get a refund. A pissed off Ukrainian is not fun to deal with; Russia is finding that out!


----------



## SDBiotek

ZMF Aeolus: easily driven. Engaging the impedance multiplier fills out the bass substantially, sometimes a bit too much for my liking, depending on the track. Want a full, lush sound? This is at its best for me. Hopefully  will spend some time tomorrow rearranging my rack so I can hook it up to my Gungnir.


----------



## SDBiotek

Click click click click click...the sound of the toasty Folkvangr powering down for the evening. I suspect a lot of owners will constantly switch the impedance multiplier on and off and adjust the volume trying to decide what sounds best. I think it will vary wildly from person to person, depending on what music you like, your particular headphones, and how strongly their presentation is affected by changing the impedance. So far the DCA Stealth and Hifiman Ananda ( the two planars I've tried so far) don't sound too different when flipping the switch. The ZMF Aeolus serves up some phat bass  with the impedance bumped up. When listening to small jazz ensembles with upright bass, that rounded out the presentation very nicely.


----------



## critmonkey94

Got my unit! Happy camper


----------



## hk29 (Jul 3, 2022)

They look beautiful!  I'm such a sucker for eclectic looking audio gear!

Thanks for the photos!  Keep them coming!


----------



## gKalkin (Jul 3, 2022)

Got mine today! Been listening for about an hour or so. Really enjoying it so far!

Will post impressions and pics at some point after I have had more time to listen.

One thing I will note is that with the DCA Stealth, there is audible distortion (not the pleasant kind) in the bass at normal listening levels without the impedance multiplier on. Probably to be expected but just figured I would mention it.

EDIT: Seems that the distortion I mentioned in the bass for the DCA stealth is only really audible in high gain with the impedance multiplier off. However, I do have to crank the volume pretty high in low gain to get to my preferred listening level.


----------



## bcowen

gKalkin said:


> Got mine today! Been listening for about an hour or so. Really enjoying it so far!
> 
> Will post impressions and pics at some point after I have had more time to listen.
> 
> ...


Cool that you can even use the Stealth's.  Their 23 ohm impedance would bring most any other OTL amp to its knees.  Love the flexibility brought about with that impedance switch!


----------



## Orange5o

warming!


----------



## adydula

Orange5o said:


> warming!


Whats the Hagermann amp on the right?
I had a Tuba.


----------



## Orange5o

adydula said:


> Whats the Hagermann amp on the right?
> I had a Tuba.


It's the Trumpet MC. I think he just brought this design a couple years ago. 12ax7's and au7's.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Jul 4, 2022)

A friend just dropped off his HD800s, so now I have the following to try on the FV when it shows up:

Senn HD6XX
Senn HD800s
Focal Clear (OG)
ZMF Auteur
ZMF Verite Closed
MrSpeakers / DCA Aeon Flow Closed

I’m listening to the HD800s now on my WA6-SE and I have to say it’s a very nice sounding headphone. Very good at handling heavy layering. I think I rather fancy it.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Jul 4, 2022)

hk29 said:


> They look beautiful!  I'm such a sucker for eclectic looking audio gear!
> 
> Thanks for the photos!  Keep them coming!



I’m a sucker for utility. The more optimized a design is, the better I like it. In the case of Schiit, their enclosure design language indicates optimization in a number of ways, including parts standardization, durability, stacking, shipping, cooling, finishing, production volume, and I’m sure other things. To me it’s really cool they also made that optimization a trademark of the brand.


----------



## DACattack

Barnstormer13 said:


> I’m listening to the HD800s now on my WA6-SE and I have to say it’s a very nice sounding headphone. Very good at handling heavy layering. I think I rather fancy it.


I have the old school HD800 (sans S). I'll be curious to hear your impressions of the HD800S with FV. Wonder if there'll be much of a difference between the two?


----------



## szore

Anyone have any definitive sound impressions of the FV?


----------



## MrEWhite

DACattack said:


> I have the old school HD800 (sans S). I'll be curious to hear your impressions of the HD800S with FV. Wonder if there'll be much of a difference between the two?


The main difference between the HD 800 S and the HD 800 is that the 6kHz resonance is reduced in the HD 800 S, otherwise they should sound pretty similar.


----------



## JLoud

szore said:


> Anyone have any definitive sound impressions of the FV?


I’m so anxious I would settle for vaguely definitive impressions. 😁


----------



## Orange5o

Wish I could help. Changed my DAC at the same time I put in the Fv so I'm not sure what is adding to what yet. Waiting on a cable for another week so I can at least A/B test same cans against my Jot 2. All I can say is it sounds great. I have LCD-2 coming but so far it drives my fairly low impedance Sundaras extremely well, and unsurprisingly better in high gain.


----------



## JLoud

Curious if you have tried any dynamic headphones on the Folkvagnr yet. On the Schiit thread it has been mentioned that it may not play well with dynamic headphones. I hopefully wil have mine tommorrow to try myself.


----------



## SDBiotek

JLoud said:


> Curious if you have tried any dynamic headphones on the Folkvagnr yet. On the Schiit thread it has been mentioned that it may not play well with dynamic headphones. I hopefully wil have mine tommorrow to try myself.


It works fine with ZMF Aeolus and Eikon. Hopefully tomorrow  I'll have some time to pull out my Sennheiser HD820 and HD800, I don't expect either of those will be hard to drive. Only my DCA Stealth (planar) is a bit too much for the Folkvangr (doesn't sound bad really,but clearly anything with a lot of bass causes it to run out of steam.


----------



## JLoud

I figured the Stealth wouldn't be a good match. The Stealth's calling card is low distortion. Probably not a good match with the Folkvangr. Of course I will probably try it anyway. The LCD4 and Grado GS3000e are the ones I hope work well.


----------



## rollinbr

Here's a quick picture of Folkvangr! Arrived Saturday, but it was a working Saturday night for me, 6pm-6am.... Set up Folkvangr for a quick listen Sunday afternoon. Ended being up til 3 am this morning. Was using Sennheiser HD800S... Currently listening to LCD4 and it's been another enjoyable session... Still need to let the tubes get some more hours on them....

One thing I really like about Loki Max is it doesn't have to be on to have the signal pass through. I'm still debating if I want to keep Loki Max as I don't use eq very often.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Jul 5, 2022)

JLoud said:


> I figured the Stealth wouldn't be a good match. The Stealth's calling card is low distortion. Probably not a good match with the Folkvangr. Of course I will probably try it anyway. The LCD4 and Grado GS3000e are the ones I hope work well.


’ve read three short reviews so far. One likes it with planars and hates it with all his dynamics, one prefers it with dynamics, and one loves it with both. We’ll have a better idea by the end of this week I think.


----------



## ardbeg1975

Barnstormer13 said:


> ’ve read three short reviews so far. One likes it with planars and hates it with all his dynamics, one prefers it with dynamics, and one loves it with both.


Yep, sounds like a good tube amp…unpredictable.


----------



## Barnstormer13

ardbeg1975 said:


> Yep, sounds like a good tube amp…unpredictable.


They are that. I have been listening to
My Woo WA6SE for years and every headphone I tried sounded best from the low impedance tap. This week I borrowed an HD800s which sounds way better on the high impedance tap. No idea why really.


----------



## JLoud

I progressed through the Woo amps, liked every one. WA6se, WA5le, WA33se. But I found the WA33 lost a little of the tube magic I was looking for. I think for me the WA5le with its 300B tubes was the sweet spot. Now I am running a Ragnarok 2 and would like a nice contrast. I think the Folkvangr will be it.


----------



## JLoud

My original estimated arrival date was Thursday, updated to today. And of course FedEx had to play with my emotions, it is listed "in transit", not out for delivery. So who knows. Must be a bunch of sadists working at FedEx.


----------



## rmsanger

I'll be interested to see how this performs relative to other options around a similar price point.  Schiit competes well in the entry level and midfi products/prices but this is started to progress a bit higher.

A few other options and not a complete list:


Dragon Inspire IHA-1 - $1500
WBA Virtus 300B  - $1500
ZMF Pendant - $2300
Auris Audio ha2 sf - $2400
Pathos Aurium - $1600
Quicksilver Headphone Amplifier - $1000
La Figaro 339i - $900


----------



## ardbeg1975

Mine just arrived. I got it fired up about an hour ago and have been listening to the Melvins on my VCs. This amp really makes me smile. Is it as crisp, separated and detailed as an LTA MZ3 for example, no, but it is holographic, meaty, and not so syrupy or slow as to take anything away from faster tracks.


----------



## Asterisk3095

ardbeg1975 said:


> Mine just arrived. I got it fired up about an hour ago and have been listening to the Melvins on my VCs. This amp really makes me smile. Is it as crisp, separated and detailed as an LTA MZ3 for example, no, but it is holographic, meaty, and not so syrupy or slow as to take anything away from faster tracks.


When you eventually get to it, could you tell me how the FV pairs with your Gjallarhorn (and other Kennerton headphones)? Contemplating on getting this, but I'm not sure if it would pair with my GH40 which would be a dealbreaker.


----------



## Barnstormer13

ardbeg1975 said:


> Mine just arrived. I got it fired up about an hour ago and have been listening to the Melvins on my VCs. This amp really makes me smile. Is it as crisp, separated and detailed as an LTA MZ3 for example, no, but it is holographic, meaty, and not so syrupy or slow as to take anything away from faster tracks.


Good to see you like it with the VC. That’s my go-to headphone and the one I am most hopeful will perform well.


----------



## ardbeg1975

Asterisk3095 said:


> When you eventually get to it, could you tell me how the FV pairs with your Gjallarhorn (and other Kennerton headphones)? Contemplating on getting this, but I'm not sure if it would pair with my GH40 which would be a dealbreaker.


Standby. I’m trying the Vali and Gjallarhorn this afternoon.


----------



## ardbeg1975

Barnstormer13 said:


> Good to see you like it with the VC. That’s my go-to headphone and the one I am most hopeful will perform well.


Yes, quite nice with the Auteur pads. Haven’t swapped over to Universe or BE2 yet as the Auteurs are just working so well.


----------



## ardbeg1975

ardbeg1975 said:


> Yes, quite nice with the Auteur pads. Haven’t swapped over to Universe or BE2 yet as the Auteurs are just working so well.


And definitely use high gain. They sound good on low gain too but high gain is “more better”.


----------



## GumbyDammit223

JLoud said:


> My original estimated arrival date was Thursday, updated to today. And of course FedEx had to play with my emotions, it is listed "in transit", not out for delivery. So who knows. Must be a bunch of sadists working at FedEx.


Tell me about it!  Yesterday, mine was listed at "out for delivery" in a town 150 miles away!  It's still "out for delivery" today....still 150 miles away.  Sadists, idiots, take your pick.


----------



## szore

GumbyDammit223 said:


> Tell me about it!  Yesterday, mine was listed at "out for delivery" in a town 150 miles away!  It's still "out for delivery" today....still 150 miles away.  Sadists, idiots, take your pick.


I had to go to JFK airport to get my Denefrips Ares delivery from FedEx last week. Got home after 10pm. FedEx Sucks!


----------



## JLoud

I had an experience a few years ago with UPS. I got a notification that my package was delivered. I am sitting in my living room, so I get up and check. No package but I can see the truck 3 doors down. It leaves my neighborhood. So I call UPS which happens to have an office down the street. They tell me it was delivered to my house. So I drive to office and begin to explain what I saw. They tell me it must have been stolen off my porch as the driver confirmed he delivered it to the right house. As I am filling a claim my neighbor walks in and says “This package was delivered to my house by accident “ holding my package. UPS person hands it to me and walks away. Not a word of apology or explanation.


----------



## ardbeg1975 (Jul 5, 2022)

ardbeg1975 said:


> Standby. I’m trying the Vali and Gjallarhorn this afternoon.


Both work well in low gain. The change between impedance multiplier on/off is pretty subtle for both as they are very easy to drive (100+ db sensitivity). I can hear a bit more treble clarity, control on Vali with multiplier on. Much harder to hear treble differences on GH50 JM Mk2 as it is a dark headphone. Bass remains articulate on both testing with “Losing the Light” by Explosions in the Sky. “Air in the room” is thicker and there is more tubey slowness on both compared to VC which could be impedance and/or the fact that VCs have faster Be coated drivers. I’d swear this thing sounds more like an OPT amp with that transformer thickness on the Vali and Gjallarhorn rather than more OTL sound on the VC.


----------



## Chucked

AudioGal said:


> I've been waiting for this amp ever since Jason first mentioned it. I love tubes in general (I collect and restore old Tektronix 500 series oscilloscopes) and tube audio in particular. And I happen to love planar headphones. Ideally driven by tubes (Incubus) or tube hybrids (Mjolnir).
> 
> Ordered the Folkvangr yesterday about 930 AM EDT. It's listed as "In Production", so hopefully I'll see it late next week.
> Ordered a Gungnir last week, it shipped yesterday, arrives on Saturday. As do my in-laws. I may get as far as unboxing it and powering it up, probably won't listen to it for a few days. Schiit DACs always need time to warm up and settle in after arrival. I'm really interested to compare the sound of the Gungnir to my Bifrost 2.
> ...


  I received my Folkvangr Sunday, after letting it warm up I tried listening to it through Oppo PM-2 headphones I recently purchased (they are still available new) and was very impressed with the sound. I have been listening through headphones since, listening this morning the sound keeps getting better. I also have a Benchmark HPA-4, I enjoy both presentations (again the flavors thing) for different reasons. My thanks to Jason, Mike and the staff at Schiit for manufacturing such a product. Yes the device gets hot, one needs to consider proper placement for a long product life, looks like my oled is getting a wall mount as I have run out of room. Could this be the "sacred cow roaster" or is there something else cooking? Hmmm... time will tell.


----------



## Barnstormer13

A review on another headphone forum compared the Folkvangr to a Mjolnir 2, Jot 2 and DNA Starlet. The reviewer put the FV & Starlet at the same level, both  ahead of the Mj2 and Jot2. He was using a Senn HD800 (modded?) for his comparison.


----------



## adydula (Jul 6, 2022)

Barnstormer13 said:


> A review on another headphone forum compared the Folkvangr to a Mjolnir 2, Jot 2 and DNA Starlet. The reviewer put the FV & Starlet at the same level, both  ahead of the Mj2 and Jot2. He was using a Senn HD800 (modded?) for his comparison.


Link ? Never mind I think I found it at SBAF.

I would love for someone with the ADX 5000's at 420 ohms to try with this amp.

Alex


----------



## Barnstormer13

adydula said:


> Link ? Never mind I think I found it at SBAF.
> 
> I would love for someone with the ADX 5000's at 420 ohms to try with this amp.
> 
> Alex


I don’t think we’re allowed to post links to other headphone forums, but you’re looking in the right direction.


----------



## JLoud

The Eagle has landed! FedEx came through.


----------



## JS27

In my scant first few hours sneaking listens around work......sounds vedy, vedy nice (no immediate "Oh No!' spots, not going to listen _for reals_ until this evening in terms of granular feedback) but is obviously its own unique beast in terms of playing with headphones.  ZMF Atrium, HD800S sound A-OK on High-gain.....but this is not a raw power-pusher.....my DT880 600 ohms had to be cranked up pretty good on the dial to get average/loud levels.  Grado's sounded great on high-gain, though I did slip into low gain to test/get a bit more headroom.  Tried a couple Grados, aforementioned Sennheiser and ZMF...Focal Elex....DT880/600.....again very early but a unique beast in that High-Gain (not using the solid-state chip) early here seems to play best 32-300 Ohm (for the selection of DD's I have).

 I share this as I see a lot of folks with Planars.....and some farther-flung Planars...going _"would this work"_?   Groove how you like children, but this would not be $2K gamble I would take if Planars were my dailies. Not at all saying it won't aces with some.....just sharing that this is one of the more unique outputs I've come across and not the safest bet to use assumptions from more mainline tube amps.


----------



## JLoud

I only listened to a couple of songs on my Grado GS3000e before work. Impedance multiplier on/low gain. Plenty of headroom and silent background. Sounded really good but will do some serious listening tonight. 

Also my 200 ohm LCD4 will get a try tonight as well.


----------



## Orange5o

JS27 said:


> In my scant first few hours sneaking listens around work......sounds vedy, vedy nice (no immediate "Oh No!' spots, not going to listen _for reals_ until this evening in terms of granular feedback) but is obviously its own unique beast in terms of playing with headphones.  ZMF Atrium, HD800S sound A-OK on High-gain.....but this is not a raw power-pusher.....my DT880 600 ohms had to be cranked up pretty good on the dial to get average/loud levels.  Grado's sounded great on high-gain, though I did slip into low gain to test/get a bit more headroom.  Tried a couple Grados, aforementioned Sennheiser and ZMF...Focal Elex....DT880/600.....again very early but a unique beast in that High-Gain (not using the solid-state chip) early here seems to play best 32-300 Ohm (for the selection of DD's I have).
> 
> I share this as I see a lot of folks with Planars.....and some farther-flung Planars...going _"would this work"_?   Groove how you like children, but this would not be $2K gamble I would take if Planars were my dailies. Not at all saying it won't aces with some.....just sharing that this is one of the more unique outputs I've come across and not the safest bet to use assumptions from more mainline tube amps.


On a lark I tried it with he6's, and yes, it sounded bad. 

I think more reasonable spec'd planars have already been proven to pair well between reports here and other forums. My LCD-2's are out for delivery and Sundaras sounded pretty good. Doing a deep dive tonight with those 2 and some dynamics.


----------



## ardbeg1975 (Jul 6, 2022)

JS27 said:


> I share this as I see a lot of folks with Planars.....and some farther-flung Planars...going _"would this work"_?   Groove how you like children, but this would not be $2K gamble I would take if Planars were my dailies. Not at all saying it won't aces with some.....just sharing that this is one of the more unique outputs I've come across and not the safest bet to use assumptions from more mainline tube amps.


Sweet spot definitely seems to be 300 ohm DDs. Also good fun with lower impedance (~32 ohm) DDs. Trying a Kennerton Rögnir planar (42 ohm, 100 db) now and the tubeyness works with 60s/70s guitar tracks. Not sure I’d run a tight, heavily layered 50s jazz track to planars with this amp over a SS or my LTA MZ3 however. I take it back - 50s/60s Jazz sounds pretty darn good too upon longer listening but I think I still prefer the speed of the MZ3 or SS amps with planars.


----------



## AudioGal

So I checked FedEx's tracking page today (twice - once this morning, once just now) and it says my FV is out for delivery. In Girard, OH. Considering that I live in Vermont that's gonna be one hell of a delivery route. I'll be surprised if it arrives tomorrow, and happy if it arrives as promised on Friday. Since my Gungnir went through a similar journey and was "out for delivery" while wandering around in Ohio, I'm now CONVINCED that someone at a FedEx depot in the midwest is getting great pleasure from *** with us Schiitheads.


----------



## Orange5o

Well... Tonight I replaced the 2 6n1p tubes with 1960s telefunken ecc88's, hooked up some lcd-2's, and spun the Baby Face Willette Tone Poet LP and I think I'm in heaven. A/B test vs loudspeakers is showing greater bass presence and smoothness with the Audeze's (likely from two stages of tubes with the phono pre having 4 12ax7 and 2 12au7 tubes in addition to FV's 10) but if I'm losing detail I can't find it. 

Compared to Sundara's is no contest. I'm losing presence and sound stage (I _guess_. I'm not golden eared nor am I the most discerning of hi-fi traits. More like sounds good or not good). High gain sounds best with both my planars, but I only feel a difference with the lower impedance Sundara's when I flip the Multiplier. 

I don't have much in the way of dynamics, but did try my ATH-M50X. 38 ohms so maybe not the ideal fit. Sounded clean, ok, but the THERE isn't there. May be why I'm a planar guy. I can fine tune with the Loki Max eventually but I ain't reaching for it...

I could go down a rabbit hole I guess with more expensive dynamics but frankly once I get to where I'm happy and listening to the music I don't see the point, the music is.


----------



## JS27

Oooooooo my gods children, the old and the new......does this amp Metal. I don't usually look to float out impressions until I've at least got a few days worth of ear-hole time......but oh my gosh does this amp Metal something fierce.  Was starting out on jazz and classical....slid into some Budgie and Zeppelin.  Ok...ok....nice...getting a bit more boomy/bloomy (in a good way, for me) as it goes....not the most amazing amp ever yet but doing its thing.  Put on Earthless -> Atriums....'O' audio-face time.  Finger up/please exit the lounge area to the wife time.  Where Eagles Dare.....Ageless, Stil I Am....Blood Spiller....Last Man Standing.....Doom, Death, Thrash, Trad, Black....yes oh yesssssssssss.  It's like my XE6's did so much cocaine they screamed "NOW I'M GONNA  BE A  @#$#ING TUBE AMP!!!" and just morphed into the Folkvangr.  This is probably relevant to the 2-3 people on earth who bought this amp and like metal.....but put on some Hooded Menace right the hell now and join in the happiest place on earth.  And if you don't have Atriums....*buy Atriums.*

  Right now I'm experiencing this as the Borderlands loot of tube amps.  Like when you pick up a submachine gun that shoots explosive shells, holds two rounds in the magazine, and buffs mele.....you picked up Folkvangr as a tube amp and the loot specs are like:

-Does not into High Impedance
+High Gain sounds jamming on 32 Ohm Grados
+Slams like a mule
++Bonus stats on Metal 

 I don't know if that sounds like a "tube amp" archetype.....but the majority of those things are waaaaaay my alley.


----------



## bcowen

JS27 said:


> Oooooooo my gods children, the old and the new......does this amp Metal. I don't usually look to float out impressions until I've at least got a few days worth of ear-hole time......but oh my gosh does this amp Metal something fierce.  Was starting out on jazz and classical....slid into some Budgie and Zeppelin.  Ok...ok....nice...getting a bit more boomy/bloomy (in a good way, for me) as it goes....not the most amazing amp ever yet but doing its thing.  Put on Earthless -> Atriums....'O' audio-face time.  Finger up/please exit the lounge area to the wife time.  Where Eagles Dare.....Ageless, Stil I Am....Blood Spiller....Last Man Standing.....Doom, Death, Thrash, Trad, Black....yes oh yesssssssssss.  It's like my XE6's did so much cocaine they screamed "NOW I'M GONNA  BE A  @#$#ING TUBE AMP!!!" and just morphed into the Folkvangr.  *This is probably relevant to the 2-3 people on earth who bought this amp and like metal.*....but put on some Hooded Menace right the hell now and join in the happiest place on earth.  And if you don't have Atriums...*.buy Atriums.*


Whew.  Being 1 of the 2-3, I'm good then.


----------



## Astral Abyss

JS27 said:


> Oooooooo my gods children, the old and the new......does this amp Metal. I don't usually look to float out impressions until I've at least got a few days worth of ear-hole time......but oh my gosh does this amp Metal something fierce.  Was starting out on jazz and classical....slid into some Budgie and Zeppelin.  Ok...ok....nice...getting a bit more boomy/bloomy (in a good way, for me) as it goes....not the most amazing amp ever yet but doing its thing.  Put on Earthless -> Atriums....'O' audio-face time.  Finger up/please exit the lounge area to the wife time.  Where Eagles Dare.....Ageless, Stil I Am....Blood Spiller....Last Man Standing.....Doom, Death, Thrash, Trad, Black....yes oh yesssssssssss.  It's like my XE6's did so much cocaine they screamed "NOW I'M GONNA  BE A  @#$#ING TUBE AMP!!!" and just morphed into the Folkvangr.  This is probably relevant to the 2-3 people on earth who bought this amp and like metal.....but put on some Hooded Menace right the hell now and join in the happiest place on earth.  And if you don't have Atriums....*buy Atriums.*
> 
> Right now I'm experiencing this as the Borderlands loot of tube amps.  Like when you pick up a submachine gun that shoots explosive shells, holds two rounds in the magazine, and buffs mele.....you picked up Folkvangr as a tube amp and the loot specs are like:
> 
> ...


Right on brother, Deathcore and Prog Metal FTW.  And pretty much any other metal.  Tell me how Khemmis sounds on FV.  I just added Hooded Menace and Earthless to my Spotify bands.  I will be sampling them tonight.  My FV is still in production so I look forward to testing it's metal chops when it arrives.

🤘😬🤘


----------



## chronoso

JS27 said:


> put on some Hooded Menace right the hell now and join in the happiest place on earth.


And now I have a new band to dive into.  Tritonus Bell album made for great loud-on-garage-stereo-while-working-on-Miata-radiator music.  Obviously I am in need of a new space heater to occupy my mind before I start taking sillier and sillier things apart.  Come onnnnnnn FedEx!


----------



## jonathan c

Based on the above posts, Folkvangr will not likely (ever) be propelling Ray Coniff & Orchestra, Captain & Tennille (thank god)…🤪🤣…


----------



## ardbeg1975

Astral Abyss said:


> Right on brother, Deathcore and Prog Metal FTW.  And pretty much any other metal.  Tell me how Khemmis sounds on FV.  I just added Hooded Menace and Earthless to my Spotify bands.  I will be sampling them tonight.  My FV is still in production so I look forward to testing it's metal chops when it arrives.
> 
> 🤘😬🤘


Ok, you win…tomorrow I’m playing Jinjer, Sleep, Napalm Death, and Meshuggah.


----------



## JLoud

ardbeg1975 said:


> Ok, you win…tomorrow I’m playing Jinjer, Sleep, Napalm Death, and Meshuggah.


Just reading that list makes me want to head bang.


----------



## bcowen

jonathan c said:


> Based on the above posts, Folkvangr will not likely (ever) be propelling Ray Coniff & Orchestra, Captain & Tennille (thank god)…🤪🤣…


Folkvangr or any other amp, for that matter.  Hopefully.


----------



## mab1376

JS27 said:


> Oooooooo my gods children, the old and the new......does this amp Metal. I don't usually look to float out impressions until I've at least got a few days worth of ear-hole time......but oh my gosh does this amp Metal something fierce.  Was starting out on jazz and classical....slid into some Budgie and Zeppelin.  Ok...ok....nice...getting a bit more boomy/bloomy (in a good way, for me) as it goes....not the most amazing amp ever yet but doing its thing.  Put on Earthless -> Atriums....'O' audio-face time.  Finger up/please exit the lounge area to the wife time.  Where Eagles Dare.....Ageless, Stil I Am....Blood Spiller....Last Man Standing.....Doom, Death, Thrash, Trad, Black....yes oh yesssssssssss.  It's like my XE6's did so much cocaine they screamed "NOW I'M GONNA  BE A  @#$#ING TUBE AMP!!!" and just morphed into the Folkvangr.  This is probably relevant to the 2-3 people on earth who bought this amp and like metal.....but put on some Hooded Menace right the hell now and join in the happiest place on earth.  And if you don't have Atriums....*buy Atriums.*
> 
> Right now I'm experiencing this as the Borderlands loot of tube amps.  Like when you pick up a submachine gun that shoots explosive shells, holds two rounds in the magazine, and buffs mele.....you picked up Folkvangr as a tube amp and the loot specs are like:
> 
> ...


Nice, earthless is amazing!


----------



## ScotchNeat

bcowen said:


> Whew.  Being 1 of the 2-3, I'm good then.


So we've now found all of us!


----------



## chronoso

ScotchNeat said:


> So we've now found all of us!


At least 4 of the "2-3", indeed!


----------



## ArmchairPhilosopher

Oh come on, you guys, the second movement of Bruckner’s ninth is as metal as it gets.

🤘🏻😎


----------



## ScotchNeat

ArmchairPhilosopher said:


> Oh come on, you guys, the second movement of Bruckner’s ninth is as metal as it gets.
> 
> 🤘🏻😎


And of course, Black Metal is just Surf Rock with Distortion:


----------



## bcowen

chronoso said:


> At least 4 of the "2-3", indeed!


Wait….where’s @Mr Trev ?  He’s always the 5th wheel.


----------



## Mr Trev (Jul 7, 2022)

bcowen said:


> Wait….where’s @Mr Trev ?  He’s always the 5th wheel.



I have been waiting for a sign from Ye Olde Gods about which is thee trve amp. Mebee this is the chosen one


----------



## JLoud

Listened to the Folkvangr with my Grado GS3000e last night. Amazing. The treble edge that Grado is known for was gone in a good way. No apparent loss of high end extension, just the brittleness that could sometimes appear is gone. 
The albums used: Black Acid Soul by Lady Blackbird, Sessions from the 17th ward by Amber Rubarth. 
Bass: well controlled with good extension. I was a little worried about it being woolly as some had mentioned, not with the Grado. 
Mids: voices were simply spectacular. My Ragnarok 2 is very good in a SS way, I have always been satisfied. Now I’m probably ruined, the Folkvangr is much smoother and natural. 
Treble: no edginess at all. Perhaps some air is lost but hard to tell. My hearing trails off around 15k. This is the perfect combo for me. Very good detail but no emphasis. I am somewhat treble sensitive. 
Detail and speed: at first I wondered if the last little bit of detail was being masked, but it is still there. Just integrated with the music and not highlighted. Example: Amber Rubarth is recorded live with real instruments and people. You can hear the musicians shift in their seats, move the instruments and take breaths. I know these tracks well and all the details are still there. They just feel so organic now. Very impressive. 
I will post thoughts on the LCD4 pairing later. Hint: different strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## jonathan c

bcowen said:


> Wait….where’s @Mr Trev ?  He’s always the 5th wheel.


…riding his unicycle…🤣


----------



## jonathan c

JLoud said:


> Listened to the Folkvangr with my Grado GS3000e last night. Amazing. The treble edge that Grado is known for was gone in a good way. No apparent loss of high end extension, just the brittleness that could sometimes appear is gone.
> The albums used: Black Acid Soul by Lady Blackbird, Sessions from the 17th ward by Amber Rubarth.
> Bass: well controlled with good extension. I was a little worried about it being woolly as some had mentioned, not with the Grado.
> Mids: voices were simply spectacular. My Ragnarok 2 is very good in a SS way, I have always been satisfied. Now I’m probably ruined, the Folkvangr is much smoother and natural.
> ...


I never had a stridency problem with GS3000e with tubes or with Class A solid state 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## JLoud

It wasn’t a major problem but as I mentioned I’m sensitive to treble. So it may just be my ears. But any hint of it was gone with the Folkvangr.


----------



## ardbeg1975

ardbeg1975 said:


> Sweet spot definitely seems to be 300 ohm DDs. Also good fun with lower impedance (~32 ohm) DDs. Trying a Kennerton Rögnir planar (42 ohm, 100 db) now and the tubeyness works with 60s/70s guitar tracks. Not sure I’d run a tight, heavily layered 50s jazz track to planars with this amp over a SS or my LTA MZ3 however. I take it back - 50s/60s Jazz sounds pretty darn good too upon longer listening but I think I still prefer the speed of the MZ3 or SS amps with planars.


Rad-0s also sound very nice. Perhaps a bit more presence with impedance multiplier on but still in low gain (haven’t needed to use high except w/ 300 ohm ZMFs). So far FV seems to be working with all my headphones but again most / all are easy to drive sensitivity-wise regardless of rated impedance.


----------



## adydula

bcowen said:


> Whew.  Being 1 of the 2-3, I'm good then.


Finally!!
This explains it all!!
LOL!
Alex
:>)


----------



## AudioGal

IF FedEx makes their originally scheduled delivery date, which is what their tracking page says is going to happen, my FV will arrive tomorrow. Then the fun begins!


----------



## jonathan c

AudioGal said:


> IF FedEx makes their originally scheduled delivery date, which is what their tracking page says is going to happen, my FV will arrive tomorrow. Then the fun begins!


You can get started early by deciding on your play list.😄


----------



## Barnstormer13

AudioGal said:


> IF FedEx makes their originally scheduled delivery date, which is what their tracking page says is going to happen, my FV will arrive tomorrow. Then the fun begins!


Mine shows as having reached my city, so hopefully me too.


----------



## AudioGal

AudioGal said:


> IF FedEx makes their originally scheduled delivery date, which is what their tracking page says is going to happen, my FV will arrive tomorrow. Then the fun begins!


Well, FedEx says it's out for delivery. Again. At least this time it started at one of the "local" depots in New England. Unlike before where it was in the middle of Ohio someplace. So there may just be a chance it shows up today. Nothing yet as of 1 pm.


----------



## mab1376

Warming up


----------



## adydula

AudioGal said:


> Well, FedEx says it's out for delivery. Again. At least this time it started at one of the "local" depots in New England. Unlike before where it was in the middle of Ohio someplace. So there may just be a chance it shows up today. Nothing yet as of 1 pm.


Gosh this is painful to watch!!
I used to live up in Hinesburg, Milton, Starksboro and Burlington...
Wierd UPS up there!

Alex


----------



## AudioGal

IT'S HERE!!! More later after I get it set up and give it a listen.


----------



## Orange5o

mab1376 said:


> Warming up


What is the other amp?


----------



## JLoud

After spending time with the Folkvangr and LCD4 initial impressions are: treble is very nice with good detail and extension. No harshness at all. 
Mids: very lush, could be too much of a good thing depending on preference. LCD4 has fantastic mids already so for some it could go to far. 
Bass: things get a little dicey here. Extension is good but slam and detail seem to suffer a little compared to the Ragnarok 2. Of course different tubes may change that. This is not to say the bass is loose or wholly. Just not as defined as good SS amps. Music selection plays a part. EDM would not be my first choice for the Folkvangr. Blues and southern rock were pretty good. Vocals and jazz were excellent.


----------



## Astral Abyss

Orange5o said:


> What is the other amp?


That's a Woo Audio WA22.


----------



## mab1376

Orange5o said:


> What is the other amp?


Woo wa22 balanced amp


----------



## Barnstormer13

So mine has arrived and sounds great. I’m currently listening with Focal Clears which pair very very well with the FV. Will add more after I’ve had some time to listen.


----------



## bcowen

adydula said:


> Gosh this is painful to watch!!
> I used to live up in Hinesburg, Milton, Starksboro and Burlington...
> Wierd UPS up there!
> 
> Alex


Since @AudioGal got hers, we can continue the pain watching mine. Shipped yesterday with delivery showing as next Wednesday.  Of course I'll be out of town when it arrives, so there's that.   🤣


----------



## adydula

bcowen said:


> Since @AudioGal got hers, we can continue the pain watching mine. Shipped yesterday with delivery showing as next Wednesday.  Of course I'll be out of town when it arrives, so there's that.   🤣


Will this amp finally deplete your horde of tubes ?
lol

:>)


----------



## bcowen

adydula said:


> Will this amp finally deplete your horde of tubes ?
> lol
> 
> :>)


No, I got some more just in case.


----------



## vcoheda

has anyone tried the heddphone or abyss on this amp.


----------



## 1Audiophool

Mine shipped yesterday..scheduled for Monday delivery.

 Monday!!?? Dammit!  

Considering my current work schedule of pretty consistent 12 hr work days. It seems it will be a torturous week till I get time to hookup and listen🥹. 
Could spend this weekend lickin handrails and hugging strangers. Should insure some “free time” at home next week..cough cough sniffle 🤧 Worth it??…maybe


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Jul 10, 2022)

Below are my first pass opinions on the Schiit Folkvangr. Keep in mind that I’m not a professional musician, recording engineer, or anything other than a middle aged audiophile. My hearing is a little above average for my age but nothing to brag about. I bought the Folkvangr like everyone else and have no affiliation with Schiit or any other audio company.

*Definitions*:

*Lush*: Lots Of layers. Music feels extravagant and ornamented.

*Euphonic*: Engaging with a sense of sonic richness, non fatiguing. To a significant degree this is an arbitrary judgement depending on personal preference and musical genre, It’s related to timbre and overall tone.

*Slam*: The ability to deliver wide dynamic range and reproduce big changes in loudness without compression. Its the thump of a kick or kettle drum, the firing of cannons or the crunch of a car crash.

*Clarity*: An absence of haziness. Each instrument or voice occupies its own space and is easily perceived.

*Microdynamics*: Tiny gradations in volume. It’s the lingering echo of a note or the breathing of a flutist in the background. For me, great microdynamics add depth and dimension to voices and instruments.

*Detail*: Being able easily hear each sound in the mix with color, texture and subtlety. It’s when you hear each note as unique and separate from the one before and after.

*Headstage*: headstage is the perception of separation from the musicians,  both in terms of horizontal spread and perceived distance. There’s really no best here for me. Sometimes I prefer large and sometimes I prefer small.

*Imaging*: Imaging is being able to locate instruments, musicians, walls and possibly audience members  in space when you close your eyes. Ideally, it leads to a suspension of disbelief and you feel like you are in the audience. This varies tremendously depending on the recording (with Chesky binaural recordings being positively freaky sometimes).

*Decay*: How damped is the sound? Does it ring or drop off quickly

*First impression*
Lush leaning with effortless layering and superb resolution. Soundstage is wide and deep with excellent imaging. Treble sparkles without hard or sharp edges. Decent slam with high efficiency phones, but not a beast. In other words slightly compressed compared to more powerful amps. Slow decay and very euphonic. Overall a very addicting amp to listen to with a toasty warm sound.

*What I look for in sound?*
Broadly speaking, I look for two things: One- the illusion of being there. I want to imagine I’m experiencing the music live and in person instead of through a pair of headphones. Two, I look for a euphonic sound- one that tickles my pleasure center. I’m not so much looking for neutrality and accuracy as a vivid and engaging sonic picture in my head. The Folkvangr does both very well and is quite immersive.

*What am I Comparing it to?*
My Woo Audio WA6-SE. With Woo’s recent price increase, the Woo and Folkvangr are similarly priced and a lot of people have heard / owned the Woo. It’s a solid, well made transformer coupled SET amp that IMHO sounds better then most of the similarly priced competition. I’ve owned mine for a few years so I’m very familiar with how it sounds.

*Testing Method:*
The source for all my testing was Tidal (masters quality when available) streaming to a Raspberry Pi running Volumio, then USB to a Schiit Bifrost 2, I ran the Bifrost output through a SagaS so I could match volume on the amps. I tested both amps with the following headphones:

Sennheiser 6xx
Sennheiser HD800s
Focal Clear
DCA Aeon Flow Closed(AFC)
ZMF Auteur
ZMF Verite Closed

My listening on the Woo was with the low impedance (15 ohm) output for everything other than the Senn HD800s which sounded better to my ears from the high impedance (50 ohm) tap. The Clear and AFC were compared against the Lyr3 since the Woo doesn’t do well with these. I used all the output modes on the Folkvangr to see what worked best for different headphones. I typically switched off the impedance multiplier with high impedance phones but preferred it on with any headphone with less than 300 ohms impedance.

I listened to a range of musical genres from classical ensembles to EDM with classic rock, folk and jam bands featuring prominently.

My evaluation method was as follows: I listened exclusively to the Folkvangr for a while, occasionally changing modes, volume level and headphones. Then I listened to a diffeeebt amp and made note of the differences. After that I played a list of some of my favorite music for the week and periodically switched between headphones and amplifier  as I played passages over and over to verify my impressions.

*How does it sound? *
The Folkvangr is not a super powerful amp and probably sounds best with high efficiency headphones. That said, it’s an amp that really encourages turning up the volume and I never ran out of power with any of my phones except the AFC (at unhealthy levels). Thanks to the impedance multiplier, moderate impedance phones sound fantastic as long as they don’t require a ton of power. The layering, imaging, microdynamics and detail are always there in spades. The sound is punchy and bass is excellent, comparable but not better than my Woo. The mids are exceptional with all the detail, layering and resolution you could ever want. The amp is dead silent at my listening levels, but on high gain I hear some 60 hz hum if I turn up the volume far enough with nothing playing. There’s a fair amount of decay, but it never interferes with clarity and detail.

The FV does not sound like a SS or transformer coupled tube amp and the sound can change quite a bit between headphones. It took a little while to recognize how different and I found it hard to pick a favorite headphone- the amp really made each one sound unique and brought out its strengths- more so than the Woo. The ZMF Auteur was the most dynamic and punchy, the ZMF VC was the most detailed and layered, the Senn HD800s imaging and headstage were amazing. The focal Clear was strong across the board though it didn’t stand above the rest in any one area. The AFC didn’t rock my world, but it sounded at least as good as on the Lyr 3.

*ZMF VC:* This is my favorite headphone on the Woo and it still is on the FV. I have the Universe lamb skin pads on which are my preference. With the Folkvangr, the sound is decidedly lush with insane detail and microdynamics. I didn’t realize just how much detail until I really paid attention and it’s definitely a step above anything else I’ve listened to. Sound stage is wider than the WOO and clarity is better. The Woo outslams the FV but not by much.  The VC decay and FV decay add together for a fairly wet but extremely euphonic sound.

*ZMF Auteur*: The auteur is not what I would call a fast headphone, but with the FV it sounds fast. The sound stage isn’t particularly wide or deep, but imaging is excellent if not exceptional. It also sounds very punchy and dynamic with excellent bass reproduction. I haven’t found an amp yet that the Auteur doesn’t work with and the FV is no exception. Every genre sounds good and even crappy quality recordings sound good. The combination of a FV and Auteur is very euphonic. The detail and speed isn’t as good as the VC, the headstage isn’t as wide or deep as the HD800s, but the macrodynamics are a little better than anything else I tried.  It’s a great all-rounder with the FV.

*Senn HD800s*: I’m borrowing the HD800s from a friend and I’m not as familiar with it as my other headphones, so take what I say in that context. Wow that headstage! From upper bass up, the HD800 sounds amazing on the FV. Stunning headstage and imaging, amazing detailing, amazing layering. On the downside, the lower bass is weak compared to the Woo which gives it more heft. Overall I really like the way the HD800s sounds, but it’s not a bass head combo. Hard to beat for musicality, headstage and imaging though. Just wow.

*Focal Clear*: I preferred low gain and impedance multiplier engaged, though I didn’t find the impedance multiplier made much difference in low gain and wasn’t necessary. Depending on the amp and DAC, the clear can sound dry and a touch metallic. It was not so on the FV. Compared to the Lyr 3, slam was a bit less, but it was close. Detail was better on the FV and so was microdynamics. Headstage was a little further back, but not much. Layering was improved. It didn’t take much back and forth before I decided I liked the FV better with the clear. Much easier to get lost in the music.

*DCA Aeon Flow Closed (OG*): The AFC isn’t super efficient and is pretty low impedance at 13 ohms. That said,  at moderate volumes (90 dB or less) the FV drove the AFC very, very well. Bass was solid, macro dynamics were excellent, and clarity was outstanding. By 100 dB the amp was struggling, though it still sounded good. The AFC isn’t known for the size of its headstage and the FV didn’t change that or the slightly dark and recessed treble. Still, it was pretty impressive how good it sounded considering it’s a bit of a power pig and moderately priced.

*Senn HD6xx*: I tried these last since I was more interested in how the other headphones sounded. I’m glad I did try them though. The 6xx has outstanding mids and the FV worked beautifully with it, imparting huge amounts of detail for a $200 headphone. While the bass doesn’t go very deep and the treble is rolled off, the FV gave solid slam, great upper bass and a little sparkle on top. Overall I’d say the FV extracts more goodness from the HD6xx than the Woo, but I prefer the HD800s, Clear and the ZMFs as they just scale further.

*In Summary:*
I’m a fan. Fantastic end game amp provided your preferred headphones are fairly efficient. It will probably be the last amp I buy as the law of diminishing returns applies and I don’t think what this amp leaves on the table is worth the price to pick up. What do you get for the price? A very euphonic tube amp sound with fantastic detail and layering that’s fine with low impedance loads. What don’t you get? Tons of power or the ultimate in bass detail and resolution.


----------



## Barnstormer13

1Audiophool said:


> Mine shipped yesterday..scheduled for Monday delivery.
> 
> Monday!!?? Dammit!
> 
> ...


Maybe if you catch a solid case of Norovirus. COVID or something else that affects your sinuses not so much.


----------



## jonathan c (Jul 9, 2022)

Barnstormer13 said:


> Below are my first pass opinions on the Schiit Folkvangr. Keep in mind that I’m not a professional musician, recording engineer, or anything other than a middle aged audiophile. My hearing is a little above average for my age but nothing to brag about. I bought the Folkvangr like everyone else and have no affiliation with Schiit or any other audio company.
> 
> *Definitions*:
> 
> ...


Well done / well written…another career in the making?…


----------



## bcowen

Barnstormer13 said:


> Below are my first pass opinions on the Schiit Folkvangr. Keep in mind that I’m not a professional musician, recording engineer, or anything other than a middle aged audiophile. My hearing is a little above average for my age but nothing to brag about. I bought the Folkvangr like everyone else and have no affiliation with Schiit or any other audio company.
> 
> *Definitions*:
> 
> ...


Very informative and nicely written.  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Barnstormer13

jonathan c said:


> Well done…another career in the making?…


Not likely. I get paid way more than I’m worth at my current job and I’m too lazy.


----------



## DACattack

Well-written summary @Barnstormer13 - quite interesting. Mine's still in production, and I plan to mainly use my HD800's with FV. However, I've been wanting to get a set of ZMF cans for a while -- which I had been saving for, but blew the wad on the Folkvangr instead. So, it'll be a while yet before I pull the trigger on a pair. I had been leaning toward the Aeolus, but I might have to consider a closed headphone, like either the Atticus or the VC, to complement the Sennheiser.

Again, thanks for taking the time and sharing your review.


----------



## JohnnyCanuck

DACattack said:


> Well-written summary @Barnstormer13 - quite interesting. Mine's still in production, and I plan to mainly use my HD800's with FV. However, I've been wanting to get a set of ZMF cans for a while -- which I had been saving for, but blew the wad on the Folkvangr instead. So, it'll be a while yet before I pull the trigger on a pair. I had been leaning toward the Aeolus, but I might have to consider a closed headphone, like either the Atticus or the VC, to complement the Sennheiser.
> 
> Again, thanks for taking the time and sharing your review.



Don't feel bad about having to postpone your cans.  I bought my first piece of "hi-fi" gear in 1970 and I've been upgrading ever since as the budget allowed.  In fact, my Aegir was delivered last Thursday so it doesn't look like I'm quite finished yet.


JC


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Jul 9, 2022)

DACattack said:


> Well-written summary @Barnstormer13 - quite interesting. Mine's still in production, and I plan to mainly use my HD800's with FV. However, I've been wanting to get a set of ZMF cans for a while -- which I had been saving for, but blew the wad on the Folkvangr instead. So, it'll be a while yet before I pull the trigger on a pair. I had been leaning toward the Aeolus, but I might have to consider a closed headphone, like either the Atticus or the VC, to complement the Sennheiser.
> 
> Again, thanks for taking the time and sharing your review.


Don’t feel like you have to rush to buy a pair of ZMFs. I really like the HD800s on the FV. It’s a great combo IMHO.


----------



## Reputator

vcoheda said:


> has anyone tried the heddphone or abyss on this amp.



I _really_ doubt it would be a good match for the HEDDphone. It's 42ohm and needs a LOT of current.


----------



## DACattack

@JohnnyCanuck and @Barnstormer13 - Thanks for the encouragement, gents. I don't feel too badly about postponing the purchase. I've been at this game a while too, long enough to know I'll never reach that elusive end game; and part of the fun during the journey is changing and enhancing my setup (albeit slowly) as gear evolves. I truly appreciate Jason's sense of adventure and willingness to experiment. Even if I'm unable to get the ZMFs I had hoped to buy this summer, I will have a headphone amp worthy of one, when I eventually do.

Glad you dig the HD800s with FV, @Barnstormer13 - I'm certain that they will be more than adequate while I fill up the piggy bank again. In the meantime, there's plenty of music to enjoy. In fact, just today I received a 180g half-speed remaster of "Selling England by the Pound" by Genesis as a gift from a friend for some work I did, and ZMF or no, that's the real point of this faintly ridiculous hobby.

Happy listening! Can't wait to hear feedback from others on what combos they enjoy with Folkvangr.


----------



## mrAbundio

Barnstormer13 said:


> Below are my first pass opinions on the Schiit Folkvangr. Keep in mind that I’m not a professional musician, recording engineer, or anything other than a middle aged audiophile. My hearing is a little above average for my age but nothing to brag about. I bought the Folkvangr like everyone else and have no affiliation with Schiit or any other audio company.
> 
> *Definitions*:
> 
> ...


Amazing review! Thank you so much for taking the time and dedication to write it! 

One (unrelated) question: what tube are you using in your Lyr?


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Jul 10, 2022)

mrAbundio said:


> Amazing review! Thank you so much for taking the time and dedication to write it!
> 
> One (unrelated) question: what tube are you using in your Lyr?


That’s a Psvane CV181 TII. It’s a modern, readily available Chinese tube. Sounds great though it takes longer than usual to burn in.


----------



## adydula

Barnstormer13 said:


> Don’t feel like you have to rush to buy a pair of ZMFs. I really like the HD800s on the FV. It’s a great combo IMHO.


I have an Audio Technica ADX 5000. Its one of those cans IMO that never got the "exposure" that other high impedance cans got. I have gone thru so many amps, dacs and cans.

In my favorite list are these ADX 5000 at 420 ohms and a set of Final Audio D8000 Pros...
The ADX 5000 here are a nicer headphone that the 800 or 800s...YMMV.
Only 270 grams!

https://www.audio-technica.com/en-us/ath-adx5000

The D8000 pros are 60 ohms, dont know how well these would work with the Folkvangr.

But the 420 ohm ADX 5000's should sing wonderfully...they are not cheap but I will tell you they are not going anywhere. That good to me.

Good to see the Folkvanger love here!!

Enjoy the music!

Alex


----------



## Orange5o

Anyone have hd8xx to try with the fv?


----------



## tafens

Orange5o said:


> Anyone have hd8xx to try with the fv?


Yes, I have the HD8XX. The reviews with HD800(S) I’ve read are encouraging if they are anything to go by for the 8XX. Hopefully they’ll sound good with the FV and I’m hoping for less fatiguing as well as that’s the problem I have with them on my Lyr3.

Folkvangr in not here yet but on its way (currently in France according to the tracking info)


----------



## Orange5o

tafens said:


> Yes, I have the HD8XX. The reviews with HD800(S) I’ve read are encouraging if they are anything to go by for the 8XX. Hopefully they’ll sound good with the FV and I’m hoping for less fatiguing as well as that’s the problem I have with them on my Lyr3.
> 
> Folkvangr in not here yet but on its way (currently in France according to the tracking info)


Great, I'm looking forward to hearing what you think. I'm intrigued by them as a cheaper 800s that can be eq'd into something better


----------



## tafens

Orange5o said:


> Great, I'm looking forward to hearing what you think. I'm intrigued by them as a cheaper 800s that can be eq'd into something better


I have no experience with HD800(S), only with HD8XX, but of what I’ve read they are not just a cheaper 800(S) but have their own, different, tuning.

Like when switching to them from the HD6XX directly over, I immediately feel like there’s a vast dip in the mids, a dip that the HD800(S) does not have as I understand it. My ears acclimate to that very fast, but unfortunately for me, I feel fatigue coming on after a while. I guess from the highs probably. So I haven’t listened to them a lot.

However, I have also read that they take very well to EQ without losing too much of their good traits, so they should be fixable to sound more like an HD800(S) than they otherwise do.


----------



## Orange5o

There are rumors in the 8xx thread about removing some tape inside that caused it to measure almost exactly like an 800s. I think the idea being that the tape is the only difference between them. voids warranty but still...


----------



## tafens

Orange5o said:


> There are rumors in the 8xx thread about removing some tape inside that caused it to measure almost exactly like an 800s. I think the idea being that the tape is the only difference between them. voids warranty but still...


Yes, I have read that too. Haven’t dared trying it on mine though.


----------



## SDBiotek (Jul 10, 2022)

Hopefully all of the switches on the front of the Folkvangr can last for many many uses, lol. At times the impedance multiplier has minimal effect on the sound, and switching from low and high gain (or vice versa) has a much larger impact on changing the sound. Although I have not done any real volume level matching, generally it seems that using high gain shifts everything to a more upfront presentation. 

Last night I tried out the Sennheiser HD820, which worked fine with the Folkvangr, generally with a fuller sound with the impedance multiplier engaged. Since I just recently got it, I am not sure if it's my favorite combination, but the amp can definitely drive the HD820s without issue.

For me, the Folkvangr is a great option for a relaxed evening listening session, particularly if I want to listen to anything predominately vocals or small ensembles. It would also be great for those days when I work from home (aside from having to set the amp far away enough to not feel the heat), or anytime I just want a casual listen. It takes the edge off everything, so you do not get the fastest or sharpest sounding presentation. It's not the best amp if you demand the ultimate detail retrieval and want to feel the leading edge of notes.

Looking forward to seeing other folks' reactions as they get their units. I think it will drive some of us a bit batty trying to find the ultimate "synergy". I usually despise / ignore posts waxing poetic about the "best" or "best synergy between this amp and this headphone", because generally that really only matters to the person making the statement. When I see multiple individuals posting similar experiences, then "synergy" takes some meaning for me. With Folkvangr, "synergy" is going to be all over the place, lol!


----------



## GenEricOne

vcoheda said:


> has anyone tried the heddphone or abyss on this amp.


I've tried both HEDDphone and 1266 Phi TC, neither is a good pairing. Can't speak to any of the Dianas.

There's enough power for the HEDDphone with high-gain and multiplier on, but it's simply not a good pairing. The strengths of the HEDDphone (speed, detail, non-bass urgency/impact) are dampened by the FV. And the HEDDphone can't express the FV's strengths (staging and a sense of presence).

There's simply not enough power for the 1266 Phi TC and it sounds lifeless and small.

The headphones most elevated by the Folkvangr, in my testing and opinion, are the DCA Aeon 2 Noires. HD800S are also an excellent pairing, just not as _elevated_.


----------



## headfoo

Barnstormer13 said:


> That’s a Psvane CV181 TII. It’s a modern, readily available Chinese tube. Sounds great though it takes longer than usual to burn in.


I have two of the Psvane. I wound up using them in Zoom meetings to get past the burn-in. Yay WFH.... I do enjoy them now.


----------



## tafens

The two input tubes do need to be matched in the Folkvangr, that much I know, but to what degree? What would happen if they were not very well matched or even mis-matched?
Just your basic left/right channel imbalance (probably?) or total self-immolation (I’d guess not, but..)?


----------



## Timster

SDBiotek said:


> Hopefully all of the switches on the front of the Folkvangr can last for many many uses, lol.


Pretty sure the C&K switches are >40,000 cycles, some even >100,000.  So 10 toggles per day will get you at least 10 years.


----------



## mab1376

Some preamp action tonight


----------



## 1Audiophool

Folkvangr due to be delivered tomorrow. Rearranged and made some room for it.





We’ll see🤞


----------



## mrAbundio

All this talk about synergy makes me want to have more than two sets of headphones. That's a normal thing, right?!... right?


----------



## JohnnyCanuck

mrAbundio said:


> All this talk about synergy makes me want to have more than two sets of headphones. That's a normal thing, right?!... right?



Normal enough for here, anyway.


JC


----------



## JLoud

Normal? Is that a thing now? I think it is just a fad, but what do I know, I have 15 pairs of over ear headphones.


----------



## jonathan c

JLoud said:


> Normal? Is that a thing now? I think it is just a fad, but what do I know, I have 15 pairs of over ear headphones.


☑️😄


----------



## DACattack

JLoud said:


> Normal? Is that a thing now? I think it is just a fad, but what do I know, I have 15 pairs of over ear headphones.


In my best and most sonorous Darth Vader voice: "Impressive!" And my wife and daughter consider my 6 utterly excessive. May I use you as an example that it could be worse?


----------



## Jimmyblues1959

It's been more than  a week since the Folkvangr was first offered. I wonder how many of the 248  that  Schiit had available have been sold?


----------



## JS27 (Jul 11, 2022)

Folkvangr added impressions....5 days on:


Most listening with a Soekris 2541  (plays it a bit more straight than my Yggdrasil OG or Burl B2)
Most listening with stock tubes (I have more exotic swaps for the 6N1P's.....but think the Russian 1P's and 6P's sound pretty decent in general and getting grounded on 'stock' sound).
Don't care for/don't use the solid-state impedance soul-sucker multiplier

I hear this as a pretty detailed amp with strong technicalities (imaging/staging).

Most "wildcard" amp I can recall I've personally spent meaningful time with.  High degree of variability between headphones, DAC's, and even source files.  For streaming I typically bounce between Amazon HD and Qobuz....I typically hear Q a bit louder/slightly more dyanimc.....out the Folkvangr way noticeable between the two going through the same DAC on the same setting. 

ZMF Atrium a fantastic pairing, typically getting to listening levels around noon on the dial w/high-gain. HD800S pairs very well....warms up the typical signature and you get a very cohesive presentation (in a headphone where that can be a typical complaint) while keeping the majority of it's technical/staging strengths.  I like the HD800S the very best with a few amps that really lean into it's nebulous sparkle stregnths.....but this is still a really solid pairing.  What doesn't work with the Atrium typically works with the HD800S for me, and usually plenty of head-room outside of some softer source files.

I hear this amp as generally neutral to a touch wet.  It is mid-forward to me.....mids are the thing with this amp.  Bass is solid in quantity/texture given realities of a pure tube amps....and treble articulates and extends well without spiking or being the star of the show.  I find this a pretty speedy amp relative to the tube world.  I get some decent holographic/tubes magics in the mids....but I would not call this overall bloomy/fat ala' a typical 'vintage' sound.

I've enjoyed this as a multi-tasker genre-wise....but have found it shows it's best moves with metal/rock and jazz.  Vocals typically very nice as well.

The speed+detail/stage+slam makes for a real nice presentation for rock/metal.....but can overwhelm the ear on certain tracks or long listening sessions.  Going to phones like the HD800S can tame that back down vs. the Atriums.....but at times (mix/master dependent) the mids can jump way ahead of the other sonic elements and you get a bit of an unbalanced presentation. So far much more "works" than doesn't.....and the prior comments are true of many "slammy/dynamic" dacs or amps.  Mix to mix, Folkvangr can sound out-out fantastic to really solid to slammy-stew.

Aesthetic as hell

Schiit has earned a reputation as the value-price, best-in-class "audio everyman" company. In regards to Folkvangr, someone may think "wow, this must be Schiit's take on a very high-end all-audience tube amp".  I'd counter this is more like a "Schitt Special Reserve" release.  I'm very pleased to have picked it up, as it happens to excel with music I listen to most and works with my existing DD-heavy headphone line-up.  I think it performs relative to its price when fed in the right chain.  This would NOT be anywhere close to my recommendation for someone just jumping into the tube-amp world or looking for a generalist next-step up.  I would take Jason S's comments to heart...Schiit released something they though sounded aces but it is not an all-audience product ala' much of the rest of their line-up. If you know amps/tubes well...and are looking for the evolution of a Valhalla 2 X Mjolnir 2 sound.......this really suits the bill. For newbies.....going in at $2K with something that takes 10 tubes, not particular easy roll options, highly variable to chain, funky/low power profile.....their are better 'learning the ropes' options.   This is my personal opinion of course and not meant to stir the pot.....but if you main planars I can't see this being a good choice unless you just have money to burn.


----------



## jonathan c (Jul 11, 2022)

DACattack said:


> In my best and most sonorous Darth Vader voice: "Impressive!" And my wife and daughter consider my 6 utterly excessive. May I use you as an example that it could be worse?


You can use me as an example that it _IS _worse…🤣🤣🤣…


----------



## AudioGal

mrAbundio said:


> All this talk about synergy makes me want to have more than two sets of headphones. That's a normal thing, right?!... right?


The only "normal" I know about is a setting on my washing machine.


----------



## jonathan c

@AudioGal , I like that you ‘know about’ rather than use the normal setting 🤣👍…


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Jul 11, 2022)

JS27 said:


> Folkvangr added impressions....5 days on:
> 
> 
> Most listening with a Soekris 2541  (plays it a bit more straight than my Yggdrasil OG or Burl B2)
> ...


Well said and I generally agree (except for the Atrium comments- never heard the Atrium).

I’ve found for most headphones, the output impedance is low enough even without the impedance multiplier to work fairly well.


----------



## headfoo (Jul 11, 2022)

It’s here! And it’s beautiful. Also, warm, but that’s ok. Got it driving my Clears and I love it. Not using the multiplier.


----------



## mrAbundio

JS27 said:


> This would NOT be anywhere close to my recommendation for someone just jumping into the tube-amp world


That'd be me. I'm the total newbie to the tube world who was going to play it safe with an Auris HA-2SF and decided to go with the FV instead. YOLO. And it arrives in two days; excited to figure out what kind of thing I got myself into.


----------



## JS27

mrAbundio said:


> That'd be me. I'm the total newbie to the tube world who was going to play it safe with an Auris HA-2SF and decided to go with the FV instead. YOLO. And it arrives in two days; excited to figure out what kind of thing I got myself into.




 You may have a great synergistic DAC and sweet-spot DD's...and just love it.  The 'good' thing if you've taken the plunge on Folkvangr is it's not like it's complicated to run.  Thulsa Doom will not come and slaughter your village looking for the Riddle of Vacuum   You plugs in the bulbs in the right holes....you click ON....biscuit city.  What my comments were more around is......relative to some competing $ options....Folkvangr isn't the Bunny trail down the mountain. It's not a rollers paradise.  It's pretty picky with synergy.  Doesn't mean it won't work for you.

 And hey, if you have an R2R Dac, some ZMF's, and like Morbid Angel and Mercyful Fate, I can tell you that you are in for a SPECTACULAR time.  I loooooove this amp.  It's just I know many Head-Fi's aren't that.  They are more _"So I've got my Topping d90, my <INSERT LOW IMPEDANCE PLANARS HERE>.....can't wait to listen to my selection of Hans Zimmer soundtracks, 90's West Coast Hip-Hop, and some K-Pop.  The new Magic Ultra Wish Sparkle Street Dogs Samurai Boyz album just came out with that guest track from Xin Lin Bao Lao Bai and I can't wait to hear it on Folkvangr.  Do tubes not last forever by the way?"_ That person should rock and roll however they please......but they are going to have a no bueno time with Folkvangr.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Jul 11, 2022)

mrAbundio said:


> That'd be me. I'm the total newbie to the tube world who was going to play it safe with an Auris HA-2SF and decided to go with the FV instead. YOLO. And it arrives in two days; excited to figure out what kind of thing I got myself into.



For a tube amp, it’s fairly flexible in terms of what it can power and most headphones are going to perform reasonably well with this amp unless you like to listen above 90 dB. Even then the majority will sound good well past 110 dB.

That said, the absence of a transformer or capacitor in the output means the sound is unique and it affects headphones differently than just about any other amp. There’s not yet a big enough set of reviews to know which headphones are winners or losers (though ZMF and Grado seem to be front runners). 

If you don’t like the sound and don’t want to buy another set of headphones, you can always return it. $2k is enough that you should absolutely be in love with the sound.


----------



## BLacklWf

mab1376 said:


> Some preamp action tonight


How was it as a preamp?


----------



## ardbeg1975 (Jul 12, 2022)

Accepting that the FV is a chameleon and has different sound signatures (at least to me) with various headphones, what cans are on the unofficial no bueno list pairing wise:

He6/He6se/etc.
Susvara
Arya Stealth
All Abyss or just some given power needs and low sensitivity?
What else?


----------



## Orange5o

DigitalScrap said:


> I had this thought as well.  I'll definitely be testing out my LCD-2 with it.  No idea what to expect yet, but that is as you said, part of the fun.


Have you tried this pairing yet?


----------



## DigitalScrap

Orange5o said:


> Have you tried this pairing yet?


My FV is supposed to be here tomorrow.  I had asked Schiit to hold off shipping it while I was out of town for an extended period.  Hopefully FedEx delivers.  I'll come back to post impressions with the LCD-2 on Wednesday.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Jul 12, 2022)

The more I listen to the FV with my Aeon Flow Closed, the better I think it is with planars (somewhat efficient ones anyway). I’m actually really digging the sound. I think I under rated it before because I primarily listen to dynamics and am just more used to how they sound.

@DigitalScrap: looking forward to your opinion on the LCD-2.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Jul 12, 2022)

double post


----------



## Orange5o

ardbeg1975 said:


> Accepting that the FV is a chameleon and has different sound signatures (at least to me) with various headphones, what cans are on the unofficial no bueno list pairing wise:
> 
> He6/He6se/etc.
> Susvara
> ...


Can confirm he6se is not a match 


DigitalScrap said:


> My FV is supposed to be here tomorrow.  I had asked Schiit to hold off shipping it while I was out of town for an extended period.  Hopefully FedEx delivers.  I'll come back to post impressions with the LCD-2 on Wednesday.


Great. Perhaps I'm looking for confirmation, but with a little eq from a loki it has been my best pairing so far.


----------



## Pictograms (Jul 12, 2022)

Just arrived and hooked up. 
So far only listened for an hour or so with the Utopia and comparing to the Woo WA2 which is also OTL.

With the Utopia the Shiit is much more balanced sounding with fantastic slam. I don’t hear much of a frequency change with the impedance multiplayer but it looses some puniness to the sound.

The Woo definitely has a higher output impedance, it adds quite a bit of bass, the cello is much more prominent on every recording I tried so far. The bass is punchy but all other frequencies seem smoother than the Schiit.






Edit* 
These impressions are mainly from:
Horizons - Jasmine Myra
From Hell With Love - Beast in Black
Clumsy - Our Lady Peace
Silent Scream - Elysion
Fletcher Moss Park - Matthew Halsall


----------



## Kapazza

ardbeg1975 said:


> Accepting that the FV is a chameleon and has different sound signatures (at least to me) with various headphones, what cans are on the unofficial no bueno list pairing wise:
> 
> He6/He6se/etc.
> Susvara
> ...



Arya Stealth.  I'm torn between Mjolnir 2 > Arya vs. Folkvangr > HD800S.  Each have their own strengths, but MJ2 can drive pretty much everything whereas FK will only pair nicely with certain cans.


----------



## Reputator

Kapazza said:


> Arya Stealth.  I'm torn between Mjolnir 2 > Arya vs. Folkvangr > HD800S.  Each have their own strengths, but MJ2 can drive pretty much everything whereas FK will only pair nicely with certain cans.



This just tells me Schiit _ really_ needs a Mjolnir 2 successor.


----------



## JLoud

JLoud said:


> Normal? Is that a thing now? I think it is just a fad, but what do I know, I have 15 pairs of over ear headphones.


Embarrassingly I have to edit my original post or at least update. I overlooked that I just bought a HE6se and LCD1. So total is 17 over ear headphones. And the two I just gave my wife and daughter don’t count.


----------



## Mike-WI

Reputator said:


> This just tells me Schiit _ really_ needs a Mjolnir 2 successor.


Sounds good to me. The latest and greatest innovations from Schiit Audio learnings applied to a _mass marke_t headphone amp.


----------



## NightofOrion

I'm on the fence about this amp. I have only low impedance cans 25-64-ohm, don't think anyone on here has tried this with the cans I own. Closest cans being the Clear and Utopia(Both sounding good with the amp)


XERO1 said:


> *Specs -
> 
> Without Impedance Multiplier*
> Maximum Power, 32 ohms: 300mW RMS per channel at less than 10% THD
> ...


----------



## jonathan c

Reputator said:


> This just tells me Schiit _ really_ needs a Mjolnir 2 successor.


Indeed! How about a Mjolnir III that uses a 12AU7 (or 12AT7) ‘natively’ per channel and has an external linear power supply? Please!


----------



## DigitalScrap

It has arrived.  Right out of the box, it already sounds very good to my ears.  LCD-2 on high gain and impedance multiplier on sounded great for the 5 minutes I listened to it from cold.  The Atrium also sounds great.  I'll do some proper listening tonight so I can actually form some opinions as between the two headphones I didn't even listen 10 mintues.  Now to let the tubes cook.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

NightofOrion said:


> I'm on the fence about this amp. I have only low impedance cans 25-64-ohm, don't think anyone on here has tried this with the cans I own. Closest cans being the Clear and Utopia(Both sounding good with the amp)


There is another site out there that differs from this thread’s opinion about what goes well and not well with this amp. I can’t list it, but Folkvangr isn’t a popular headphone amp name and Google will find the thread.


----------



## tafens

Daniel Johnston said:


> There is another site out there that differs from this thread’s opinion about what goes well and not well with this amp. I can’t list it, but Folkvangr isn’t a popular headphone amp name and Google will find the thread.


That wouldn’t be ASR by any chance? 

I have searched for Folkvangr reviews on Google and YouTube a few tmes recently but haven’t found a lot yet.


----------



## ufospls2

tafens said:


> That wouldn’t be ASR by any chance?
> 
> I have searched for Folkvangr reviews on Google and YouTube a few tmes recently but haven’t found a lot yet.


No. I'll pm you.


----------



## Barnstormer13

NightofOrion said:


> I'm on the fence about this amp. I have only low impedance cans 25-64-ohm, don't think anyone on here has tried this with the cans I own. Closest cans being the Clear and Utopia(Both sounding good with the amp)


IMHO you are fine taking your time. Even if they all sell out, it’s sound signature is unique enough that there will be at least a few circulating in the used market from people who either don’t like it or don’t have a good headphone pairing.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Jul 12, 2022)

Daniel Johnston said:


> There is another site out there that differs from this thread’s opinion about what goes well and not well with this amp. I can’t list it, but Folkvangr isn’t a popular headphone amp name and Google will find the thread.


I know of which you speak. Audio perception is highly subjective and different people look for different sound elements. I think it will be a while yet before any sort of meaningful consensus develops, especially since no headphones out there were developed with an OTL/OCL tube amp in mind.

Also, it’s only been available for about 2 weeks


----------



## chronoso

FedEx tells me the FV is out for delivery _and _there's a deal on FLIR devices for Amazon Prime day?  Now that's some synergy!

https://smile.amazon.com/deal/0e574...ref=dlx_prime_gd_dcl_tlt_4_0e574be8_dt_sl7_1a

-James


----------



## GenEricOne

I think there's more common ground in the opinions than not (even across sites).

Headphone common ground: HD800S, Grados, and ZMFs seem like great pairings by everyone. Focals work well, though there have been some exceptional reports. Random planars seem to work unexpectedly well, but many are not a good pairing. Very hard to drive headphones are not working well.

General common ground: very good slam, very spacious sounding with good layering, vocals and midrange are especially liked, and other things like speed/detail are good for tube amps.


----------



## Pictograms

GenEricOne said:


> I think there's more common ground in the opinions than not (even across sites).
> 
> Headphone common ground: HD800S, Grados, and ZMFs seem like great pairings by everyone. Focals work well, though there have been some exceptional reports. Random planars seem to work unexpectedly well, but many are not a good pairing. Very hard to drive headphones are not working well.
> 
> General common ground: very good slam, very spacious sounding with good layering, vocals and midrange are especially liked, and other things like speed/detail are good for tube amps.


Was it just the Elears/Elex that have been reported as not matching well or other Focals as well?


----------



## Daniel Johnston

tafens said:


> That wouldn’t be ASR by any chance?
> 
> I have searched for Folkvangr reviews on Google and YouTube a few tmes recently but haven’t found a lot yet.


Absolutely not. 

it’s a *super *website that’s *best* visited when *audio *questions are asked by *friends*.


----------



## GenEricOne

Pictograms said:


> Was it just the Elears/Elex that have been reported as not matching well or other Focals as well?


I think so, but there's also been the most impressions from the Elex and the Utopias (no negative opinions yet there). And there's been the full range of opinions on the Elex/Elears. Other site had them as excellent, I had them with improved openness but with issues with very specific bass parts of a single song, and ArmchairPhilosopher had bigger issues with their performance.


----------



## ArmchairPhilosopher (Jul 12, 2022)

GenEricOne said:


> I think so, but there's also been the most impressions from the Elex and the Utopias (no negative opinions yet there). And there's been the full range of opinions on the Elex/Elears. Other site had them as excellent, I had them with improved openness but with issues with very specific bass parts of a single song, and ArmchairPhilosopher had bigger issues with their performance.


Never take what I post as gospel, though. I have a very narrow range of what I find pleasing to my ears.
I’d like to think I’m “discerning,” but I’m really just as big a snob as the next guy.
The overlap between what I like and what everybody else gets all excited about tends to be minuscule at best, though. So there’s that.
The whole point of my review of Folkvangr wasn’t that the Elex, a pair of cans that I otherwise quite enjoy, sound like “Louisiana swamp a$$ on a particularly muggy summer’s day” to me when plugged into Folkvangr. But that the amp itself is highly sensitive to what you plug into it, and that I predict that most people may have to try a few combinations before they find something that really blows their skirt up. And at least from what I can read around here and elsewhere, that part seems to be universally agreed upon. Well, to the extent that us audio folks can ever agree on anything, I guess.

Point is: The mere fact that I dislike something means fu@& all on a big ship. 😎


----------



## JS27

GenEricOne said:


> And there's been the full range of opinions on the Elex/Elears. Other site had them as excellent, I had them with improved openness but with issues with very specific bass parts of a single song, and ArmchairPhilosopher had bigger issues with their performance.



  In the couple hours with the Elex, of which I have a lot of listening time, I thought Folkvangr was a solid pairing. The Elex is a picky set of cans.....while not the absolute best I've heard them, still was not left wanting.  When Elex goes wrong, it's usually immediate and very noticeable.  Outside one impression, most have been thumbs up on the Focals.  I don't own the Utopia anymore, but grabbed a friends' and tried for an hour or so.....sounded great in that limited stretch.


----------



## Barnstormer13

ArmchairPhilosopher said:


> Never take what I post as gospel, though. I have a very narrow range of what I find pleasing to my ears.
> I’d like to think I’m “discerning,” but I’m really just as big a snob as the next guy.
> The overlap between what I like and what everybody else gets all excited about tends to be minuscule at best, though. So there’s that.
> The whole point of my review of Folkvangr wasn’t that the Elex, a pair of cans that I otherwise quite enjoy, sound like “Louisiana swamp a$$ on a particularly muggy summer’s day” to me when plugged into Folkvangr. But that the amp itself is highly sensitive to what you plug into it, and that I predict that most people may have to try a few combinations before they find something that really blows their skirt up. And at least from what I can read around here and elsewhere, that part seems to be universally agreed upon. Well, to the extent that us audio folks can ever agree on anything, I guess.
> ...


I don’t know about you, but I will often change my mind several times about whether I like or don’t like a particular combo before eventually settling into a fixed opinion. Not least because how something sounds changes depending on mood, noise exposure and any intoxicants I might have ingested.


----------



## Orange5o

Barnstormer13 said:


> I don’t know about you, but I will often change my mind several times about whether I like or don’t like a particular combo before eventually settling into a fixed opinion. Not least because how something sounds changes depending on mood, noise exposure and any intoxicants I might have ingested.


Absolutely. I've already gone from liking LCD-2 with it and not Sundara, to thinking LCD was not so good with jazz, to now liking Sundara with acoustic and jazz with FV and really liking the LCD's now that I've done a very different Loki max adjustment with it. Will be trying hd8xx with sticker mod next. On it goes.


----------



## headfoo

I've been pairing my Clears on the FV. They sound great. Slam is excellent with rock, country, euro (I have terrible taste). I'm not as thrilled with the Clears on classical, jazz, and bluegrass. I use my HD800S for that. Pair it with EQ, and it's brilliant.


----------



## Barnstormer13

The Folkvangr has really grown on me. I don’t know if it’s tube burn in, brain burn in, confirmation bias, self delusion or the neighbor’s pot smoke blowing in the window, but it sounds fantastic tonight. I don’t want to put the phones up and go to bed even though I should.


----------



## gefski

Barnstormer13 said:


> I don’t know about you, but I will often change my mind several times about whether I like or don’t like a particular combo before eventually settling into a fixed opinion. Not least because how something sounds changes depending on mood, noise exposure and any intoxicants I might have ingested.


Likewise. Unless there’s something “wrong” with a particular setup right away, I give it several days to settle in — then it, my brain, and my smile will tell me to leave it be.


----------



## mab1376

BLacklWf said:


> How was it as a preamp?


it's amazing, I almost don't want to put it back on my desk. the saga+ seems thin in comparison to its warm natural sound.


----------



## Orange5o

Daniel Johnston said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> it’s a *super *website that’s *best* visited when *audio *questions are asked by *friends*.


Re this... it may as well be Asr with all the graphs and measurement talk in that thread. I think the thread starter and other people there started with the idea that planars don't work with OTL and worked backwards to prove it in this case. I guess I'll know when my Senn's get here next week but a little open-mindedness is probably in order. Plenty of people here enjoying the FV with planars, myself included


----------



## adydula

IMO its not necessarily the technology used in the headphone, but more of its impedance and sensitivity.
Looking at what Volkvangr was designed for....there will better more efficient pairings dependent on the headphone and amps capabilities or specs.

"Maximum Power Transfer" the ole Max Power Theorem...


----------



## Pictograms

This talk got me curious about planars so I was using only the Aeon 2s

The impedance multiplier definitely gives more power, using it I can use high and low gain and get enough volume with the Aeons.

The pairing is not my favourite, they have nice timber but they are too smooth without much punch. Straight from a Hugo they have more impact.


----------



## JLoud

After spending some more time with the Folkvangr and my LCD-4 I have adjusted my original opinion. My first thoughts were the midrange was too thick and the bass a little too soft. I have to revise that, everything seems to have settled in. Probably tubes burning in, or music selection? Florence + the Machine is really got my foot tapping. Their newest album, Dance Fever, sounds really good on the Folkvangr. And again the Grado GS3000e really excels with the FV.


----------



## JLoud

Just our of curiosity I will try my Hifiman Edition X later tonight. Very different efficiency and impedance from the LCD-4.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Orange5o said:


> Re this... it may as well be Asr with all the graphs and measurement talk in that thread. I think the thread starter and other people there started with the idea that planars don't work with OTL and worked backwards to prove it in this case. I guess I'll know when my Senn's get here next week but a little open-mindedness is probably in order. Plenty of people here enjoying the FV with planars, myself included


If you spend time at the aforementioned site, you’ll realize your comparison to ASR is inaccurate.  ASR solely focuses on SINAD and dismisses any non ABX confirmed listening data. They use measurements solely to “rank” gear. 

There’s nothing wrong with balancing objective and subjective data. In any case, no one is telling anyone what to plug or not plug into the FV. It’s all about getting a different perspective.


----------



## Orange5o

Daniel Johnston said:


> If you spend time at the aforementioned site, you’ll realize your comparison to ASR is inaccurate.  ASR solely focuses on SINAD and dismisses any non ABX confirmed listening data. They use measurements solely to “rank” gear.
> 
> There’s nothing wrong with balancing objective and subjective data. In any case, no one is telling anyone what to plug or not plug into the FV. It’s all about getting a different perspective.


Fair to say, though I'm talking about that thread in particular, or perhaps one poster who said using planars with fv is a waste and posted about 20 graphs. On a lark I checked the asr thread on the fv and...there he was. I find a lot worth reading on the aforementioned site, so I don't mean to refer to it as a whole.


----------



## bagwell359 (Jul 14, 2022)

Daniel Johnston said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> it’s a *super *website that’s *best* visited when *audio *questions are asked by *friends*.


"Friends"?  I always thought that was a tongue in cheek sardonic commentary on the frequent bloodletting over there.  Very erudite crew, but expert friendly only.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Jul 14, 2022)

bagwell359 said:


> "Friends"?  I always thought that was a tongue in cheek sardonic commentary on the frequent bloidletting over there.  Very erudite crew, but expert friendly only.


I agree. There’s some real experts over there and it’s a great forum, especially if you like tube amps and high end DACs. That said, it’s best not to go there and express an opinion the experts think is stupid. Head-Fi is a much, much more accepting place.


----------



## headfoo

FV shipping is now 4-6 weeks, off of Schiit.


----------



## bagwell359

Just wondering... An estat amp?  Sell as many or more units than the Folkvanger.


----------



## tafens

headfoo said:


> FV shipping is now 4-6 weeks, off of Schiit.


Things are still moving it seems, when I looked yesterday it was still 1-2 weeks. 

Perhaps they are focusing on building other stuff, or maybe they need to do more pcbs/metal etc.


----------



## ardbeg1975

bagwell359 said:


> Just wondering... An estat amp?  Sell as many or more units than the Folkvanger.


Speculating but I'd say it depends on tier of estat amp. An Eksonic T2 likely less. Some of the more "affordable" Stax or Mjolnir amps probably equal or more.


----------



## tafens

ardbeg1975 said:


> Speculating but I'd say it depends on tier of estat amp. An Eksonic T2 likely less. Some of the more "affordable" Stax or Mjolnir amps probably equal or more.


When the website only provides a “contact us” button instead of the price, you know it’s _not_ going to be on the cheap side


----------



## bagwell359

ardbeg1975 said:


> Speculating but I'd say it depends on tier of estat amp. An Eksonic T2 likely less. Some of the more "affordable" Stax or Mjolnir amps probably equal or more.


There is the Bottlehead.  I was thinking better than that, but cheaper.  Like a good challenge to the $3k and up crowd.


----------



## 1Audiophool (Jul 14, 2022)

Pictograms said:


> The impedance multiplier definitely gives more power, using it I can use high and low gain and get enough volume with the Aeons.


I’ve only had a couple hours with it so far but I did try3 different headphones I couldn’t hear any difference with the multiplier. Are you guys getting a significant change with it? Wondering if mine’s defective.

Very brief takeaway of my short listening…

Didn’t like Arya at all- bloomy, loose and grainy…nope.

HD800s sounds great- love this pairing

Dt990 600ohm- this sounds fantastic!! Wow, Pretty shocked how good this was. Of course, this is first day listening and i had less than an hour with these. I also haven’t put these on in about a year.

Time will tell…I have about a dozen cans to try so it’ll be interesting to see what jives and what doesn’t.


----------



## DougD

tafens said:


> When the website only provides a “contact us” button instead of the price, you know it’s _not_ going to be on the cheap side


Well, that is likely, but it may also reflect that company/builder expects pretty much every amp ordered and built is going to be customized in various ways, and that requires a conversation to make sure the purchaser's aspirations & requirements are aligned with the options selected.


----------



## gKalkin

1Audiophool said:


> Are you guys getting a significant change with it? Wondering if mine’s defective.



The only headphone I notice the difference with is my DCA Stealth which has an impedance of 23 ohms. In high gain without the impedance multiplier, there is significant distortion on the Stealth, especially in the bass region. Once I flip the multiplier on, the volume increases noticeably and the distortion goes away completely. In low gain the output impedance is a bit lower so the distortion isn't as bad.

I do not hear any difference in volume or distortion for my 300 ohm cans when flipping the multiplier switch.


----------



## BLacklWf

mab1376 said:


> it's amazing, I almost don't want to put it back on my desk. the saga+ seems thin in comparison to its warm natural sound.


That's amazing to hear. I think I'm ordering one.


----------



## SDBiotek (Jul 14, 2022)

1Audiophool said:


> I’ve only had a couple hours with it so far but I did try3 different headphones I couldn’t hear any difference with the multiplier. Are you guys getting a significant change with it? Wondering if mine’s defective.
> 
> Very brief takeaway of my short listening…
> 
> ...


I wouldn't worry about the impedance multiplier being defective. Remember, it's designed to not sound significantly different when switched on or off, just to help if the amp is not able to adequately power your headphones (without the multiplier).
Everything in the chain matters: your amp, source / DAC, headphones, listening volume, and your music and your personal preferences. The multiplier will have the greatest impact with something like the DCA Stealth, which is borderline too much of a load for Folkvangr to drive. In that case, especially with music with a lot of bass, the impedance switch helps a lot, otherwise bass is very lacking or distorted and boomy.


----------



## NightofOrion

Daniel Johnston said:


> There is another site out there that differs from this thread’s opinion about what goes well and not well with this amp. I can’t list it, but Folkvangr isn’t a popular headphone amp name and Google will find the thread.


Thanks for the tip. I found a couple sites with some info, but this site seems to be aimed in the direction of info I'm looking for. Graphs are great but so are peoples ears, especially if you find people that have similar listening preferences.


----------



## JLoud

Spent some time with the Hifiman Edition X last night. It sounds very good with the Folkvangr. Low gain and impedance multiplier on. Very little background noise and good control. These are low impedance and high sensitivity headphones so that speaks well of the Folkvangr. It drives my LCD4 very well with zero background noise.


----------



## tafens

DougD said:


> Well, that is likely, but it may also reflect that company/builder expects pretty much every amp ordered and built is going to be customized in various ways, and that requires a conversation to make sure the purchaser's aspirations & requirements are aligned with the options selected.


That is true of course, it would be great to have at least a ballpark number somewhere on the page though. Perhaps it’s there somewhere but I just didn’t see it?


----------



## Kapazza

Is noise when turning the volume knob (and nothing playing from source) normal?  I know that's typically the sign of a bad pot, but perhaps it's expected with an OCL/OTL amp.


----------



## ardbeg1975

tafens said:


> When the website only provides a “contact us” button instead of the price, you know it’s _not_ going to be on the cheap side


Nope. The T2 is ~$14K. I heard one driving a Stax 009S and it was (unfortunately) awesome. And it will haunt me (and my wallet).


----------



## ardbeg1975

bagwell359 said:


> There is the Bottlehead.  I was thinking better than that, but cheaper.  Like a good challenge to the $3k and up crowd.


There seem to be a fair number of Mjölnir KGSSHVs out there.


----------



## JLoud

Kapazza said:


> Is noise when turning the volume knob (and nothing playing from source) normal?  I know that's typically the sign of a bad pot, but perhaps it's expected with an OCL/OTL amp.


I hear the same thing on my Folkvangr. May have something to do with OTL/OCL design. I believe it is normal for this amp.


----------



## bagwell359 (Jul 14, 2022)

ardbeg1975 said:


> There seem to be a fair number of Mjölnir KGSSHVs out there.


The new version is supposed to be good.  I didn't like the last one.  Carbon is the gem but might as well get a BH at that price range.

 Mjolnir has some interesting Stax refits right now - maybe 1 or 2 might have the juice I need.

More HFM Shang Ri La Jr used coming up at the $3500 range.  That's a great match for the Voce - which is my target.

More reading on the Stat - it's not powerful enough.


----------



## JLoud

The BHSE is a good match with the Voce as well as the Shangra la jr and CRBN. I have all three and the BHSE.


----------



## mab1376

The T70 actually sounds like they have a good bass punch with this amp, not boomy at all, and extremely tight. For a headphone I normally don't enjoy much, this amp makes them shine!

The kick drum sounds very close to a real one on this track.


----------



## DigitalScrap (Jul 14, 2022)

As always seems to happen whenever I get new audio gear, life has gotten in the way of me being able to spend much quality listening time.  I had a splitting headache Tuesday night that would not go away, so no listening, and have been too busy since to spend much time.  I'll come back and post more impressions once I have had some extended time with it this weekend, but I know there were a few people curious about how the LCD-2 fared with the FV, and I can say, I am quite happy so far with the combination.

I'll post more details about the actual sound after the weekend, but here's some quick thoughts.  The impedance multiplier doesn't make a large difference, but does seem to open up the soundstage a bit, but more in perceived height rather than width.  As an experiment, I thought I would try it with the impedance multiplier on and in high gain (I figured if the amp now sees the LCD-2 as a ~300 ohm headphone, why not?) and I have to say, it sounds GREAT.  Super detailed, with a wonderful smooth tube sound.  I never liked the LCD-2 with my Valhalla 2 very much, so they were usually run on solid state.  I did not expect to like this so much.  Currently listening to "The Joint" on Roy Hargrove's (RH Factor) Hard Groove, and it sounds absolutely divine.

As for the ZMF Atrium?  Well, to me, it seems that this was a match made in heaven.

I'll definitely come back after the weekend with some more detailed sound impressions (and I will also give the ZMF Atticus a go as well - I have yet to listen to them on the FV).


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Jul 15, 2022)

tafens said:


> Things are still moving it seems, when I looked yesterday it was still 1-2 weeks.
> 
> Perhaps they are focusing on building other stuff, or maybe they need to do more pcbs/metal etc.


It seems to me that 1-2 Week production time is likely a production bottleneck. 3-4 weeks is very likely a production bottleneck.

I don’t think Schiit would willingly tell potential customers to wait a month. I suppose it’s possible Schiit is using scarcity as a marketing strategy (think Rolex), but that seems to be against the brand identity.


----------



## tafens

Barnstormer13 said:


> It seems to me that 1-2 Week production time is likely a production bottleneck. 3-4 weeks is very likely a production bottleneck.
> 
> I don’t think Schiit would willingly tell potential customers to wait a month. I suppose it’s possible Schiit is using scarcity as a marketing strategy (think Rolex), but that seems to be against the brand identity.


I don’t think they would do that either, of course, and a production bottleneck of some kind is probably what is delaying it. That is what I tried to say too, but in speculating what that bottleneck may be.

It would be very interesting if Jason would write about the business and production side of the Folkvangr too in the future.


----------



## tafens

Folkvangr has arrived! It took only about three weeks from order to doorstep, even though I also ordered a 4-6 week out Gungnir at the same time, and it took FedEx one week to ship them over the pond. Very happy that Schiit shipped so quickly! Greatness!



I love the matte volume knob on the Folk and the matte select button on the Gungnir, btw.

Now to have them warm up for an initial listen..


----------



## tafens (Jul 15, 2022)

Yes, yes, of course I didn’t manage to wait more than ten minutes before taking a listen (warmup be screwd!)

So.. Schiiit Folkvangr and Gungnir first impressions with Sennheiser HD6XX is !

There is a lot of bass, plenty of detail, imaging and soundstage. The bass is tight and well defined. I know it doesn’t measure very well, but I don’t care because it sounds great! A lot of toe-, leg- and finger-tapping goodness in there there is.

The impedance multiplier didn’t seem to do much with the HD6XX, but that was as expected, their 300 ohms are enough for a good match anyway. The gain switch oddly sounds better when in the low gain position, contrary to my other Schiit amps which I think sounds better in high gain.

Fellow head-fier @NoahFence said it well in this post in the Schiit Happened thread:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sch...most-improbable-start-up.701900/post-17041812

A big thumbs up to Jason and team for introducing the Folkvangr, and I’m very glad I got one!


----------



## mrAbundio (Jul 16, 2022)

Folks,
My Folkvangr arrived yesterday, and I finally had a chance to sit down and listen. I wanted to write my first impressions.

To the disclaimers! First, I honestly don't understand how people can compare amps. It takes me so long to switch from one to the other that my brain has already forgotten the nuances of what I was hearing, which is particularly problematic if the two amps are 'close' enough. Second, I'm a beginner audiophile and sometimes lack the jargon to describe the marvellous things tickling my cerebellum via the auditory cortex. Third, I haven't listened to much audio equipment, really, and even though I have, like, five headphones and four amplifiers and three computers and two cats, I've never really been to an audiophile gathering to see what all the other equipment in the world sounds like, so my point of comparison is pretty small.

That said, I'll describe how this sounds rather than how it may compare to other things, and that shall be enough to paint an image of what I felt when I started listening to this little heater.

On to the equipment: Original Yggdrassil via USB to the Folkvanger to my HE1000SE's. I wanted to try with my Beyerdynamic 1990's and my Klipsch HP-3's, but I have spent too much time listening to music in the last two hours and have some stuff to say, so I'll leave the other-headphone-impressions for later and write this down while I remember (I'm getting old). Also, my other amplifier is a solid state Bryston BHA-1, not the best out there but also recognized as one of the most transparent, powerful, faithful-to-the-source, drive-everything-well amps.

On to the music. I listened to (among others):
- Michael Jackson
- Tool
- Dreamer's Circus
- Shakira
- Joaquin Sabina
- Diana Krall
- Cirque du Soleil (yeah, don't laugh!)
- Archive
- Unkle

What is the FV's experience like? I'd say that other amplifiers (BHA-1, Lyr, that $5K SS I listened to the other day at my local store, ...) increase the signal of each frequency _linearly_, as in things get louder to the point where everything is too loud to be enjoyable. The FV seems to reach into the quantic reality of the universe, arrive at the stage where the music was recorded, and increase the volume of each instrument _at the source_. As volume increases, the soundstage gets _bigger and wider, _separation grows proportionally, no wall-of-noise effect but a very enjoyable you-arrived-at-a-live-concert-and-everything-just-happens-to-be-loud effect.

This thing is dangerous. I hope I didn't spend too much time listening beyond 90 dB!

Second important revelation: that piano Regina Spektor plays in 11:11 has a very interesting tuning; it's almost like the tone shifts a little after the transient of the key hitting the chord. Oh, and I can hear her lips opening before she starts singing "Braille." That lower koto string on Noriko Tadano's Staircase to the Moon vibrates a second time some 1/10th of a second after she plucks it on certain notes. Joaquin Sabina's guitar is weird on Nos Sobran Los Motivos: one of his lower three strings must have been metallic (while the other were nylon) because I can hear it moving differently. I could go on: this amp is a direct connection to the nuances of the instruments, of the voices; to say it is resolving is an understatement; perhaps I was waiting for some gooey, warm tube sound, but like someone else said: this thing must be somewhere in between a SS and a tube amp. I feel engaged and transported. I'm there. I can see the specs of dust flying on the stage or the recording room.

Also, strange effect: all instruments in the songs I listened to shifted "a little bit" around the stage I remembered. They blend better, are more resolved, and stopped competing for the same frequency space.

How does it drive the HE1000SE's? High gain, impedance multiplier on, these cans _disappear_. I'm left with a geosphere of sound, and I only _think_ I have headphones in my head because I feel them in my ears.

I know this sounds very favourable. But if the FV sounds _like this, _I can only imagine what a WA22 or a DNA Stratus could sound like! Perhaps when I have that kind of money, I'll know. In the meantime, the FV renders my music using an entirely different equation. I'm going to listen for a bit and see how things settle. Oh, and my cables are new, too (using Blue Jean's LC-1's that I ordered for this amp)

Downsides. This thing is VERY hot (but looks nice in the dark), and now I know some of my music is not as good as I thought. Not because sources-have-to-be-good, but because the FV reveals many details behind the sound's recording and mixing. Some drums that sounded loud (and engaging?) now just feel like the microphones were not placed in the right place, and they had been stealing the space of the other instruments. Also, balance is the game's name: this thing loves the treble and does not exaggerate the bass (though it is still very well defined), and part of me thinks that's the synergy with the HE's. We'll see later what happens with other headphones.


----------



## MacMan31

This thing looks awesome. Unfortunately it's limited edition so I can't just save up and get one in perhaps a year from now.


----------



## mrAbundio

MacMan31 said:


> Unfortunately it's limited edition so I can't just save up and get one in perhaps a year from now


Sure you can. I'm pretty sure some of them will circulate in the used market. Others said it here: I wouldn't worry about not getting one now. 

For example, emboldened by how this sounds, I might save up for some top-level amp (the ones that are custom-built and come in wood, marble, or unobtanium) and have enough money to get one in about three or four years. At that point, I'll probably sell mine


----------



## Barnstormer13

mrAbundio said:


> Sure you can. I'm pretty sure some of them will circulate in the used market. Others said it here: I wouldn't worry about not getting one now.
> 
> For example, emboldened by how this sounds, I might save up for some top-level amp (the ones that are custom-built and come in wood, marble, or unobtanium) and have enough money to get one in about three or four years. At that point, I'll probably sell mine


Your mileage may vary, but for my old ears, the extra few percent of improvement  a unicorn amp gets you isn’t worth the cost of ownership. 

For someone with lots of money, exquisite hearing, or both, it may make sense to buy a WA33, Stratos, studio B, etc. but the FV is my end game and it’s quite a good game.


----------



## DigitalScrap

Barnstormer13 said:


> Your mileage may vary, but for my old ears, the extra few percent of improvement  a unicorn amp gets you isn’t worth the cost of ownership.
> 
> For someone with lots of money, exquisite hearing, or both, it may make sense to buy a WA33, Stratos, studio B, etc. but the FV is my end game and it’s quite a good game.


I agree to an extent, and I am beyond happy with my Folkvangr, but in some regards, the FV is a unicorn amp itself.  I mean, it honestly shouldn't even exist.   I'm glad that it does though.


----------



## Pictograms

gKalkin said:


> The only headphone I notice the difference with is my DCA Stealth which has an impedance of 23 ohms. In high gain without the impedance multiplier, there is significant distortion on the Stealth, especially in the bass region. Once I flip the multiplier on, the volume increases noticeably and the distortion goes away completely. In low gain the output impedance is a bit lower so the distortion isn't as bad.
> 
> I do not hear any difference in volume or distortion for my 300 ohm cans when flipping the multiplier switch.


I found the same with the Aeon 2s


----------



## bcowen

mrAbundio said:


> Folks,
> My Folkvangr arrived yesterday, and I finally had a chance to sit down and listen. I wanted to write my first impressions.
> 
> To the disclaimers! First, I honestly don't understand how people can compare amps. It takes me so long to switch from one to the other that my brain has already forgotten the nuances of what I was hearing, which is particularly problematic if the two amps are 'close' enough. Second, I'm a beginner audiophile and sometimes lack the jargon to describe the marvellous things tickling my cerebellum via the auditory cortex. Third, I haven't listened to much audio equipment, really, and even though I have, like, five headphones and four amplifiers and three computers and two cats, I've never really been to an audiophile gathering to see what all the other equipment in the world sounds like, so my point of comparison is pretty small.
> ...


For someone that "sometimes lack the jargon," you did a great job faking it.   🤣 

Seriously, thanks for sharing your thoughts in a nicely descriptive way.  My FV arrived last Tuesday, but I was out of town all week.  I'll give it some time to break in and then see how it pairs up with the ZMF Atticus.


----------



## Zachik

bcowen said:


> My FV arrived last Tuesday


I guess you're one of those folks who cannot pass on a tube amp, especially if it measures bad and has weird topology, and only works (well?) with a small subset of headphones...   
At least you got the color right!!


----------



## bcowen

Zachik said:


> *I guess you're one of those folks who cannot pass on a tube amp, especially if it measures bad and has weird topology, and only works (well?) with a small subset of headphones... *
> At least you got the color right!!


Well, yeah.  I'm just so happy to finally have some company.   🤣


----------



## cakewalk101

mrAbundio said:


> Folks,
> My Folkvangr arrived yesterday, and I finally had a chance to sit down and listen. I wanted to write my first impressions.
> 
> To the disclaimers! First, I honestly don't understand how people can compare amps. It takes me so long to switch from one to the other that my brain has already forgotten the nuances of what I was hearing, which is particularly problematic if the two amps are 'close' enough. Second, I'm a beginner audiophile and sometimes lack the jargon to describe the marvellous things tickling my cerebellum via the auditory cortex. Third, I haven't listened to much audio equipment, really, and even though I have, like, five headphones and four amplifiers and three computers and two cats, I've never really been to an audiophile gathering to see what all the other equipment in the world sounds like, so my point of comparison is pretty small.
> ...


You under sold your ability to describe.  Well done!


----------



## mrAbundio

Update: Folkvangr + Klipsch HP-3:

The HP-3's are part of my gaming rig. I chose them because they have a gentle, a-lá Fostex 'V' shape but controlled treble, which normally make everything sound more exciting. They worked their best in low gain, _definitely_ with the impedance multiplier on (which didn't make much of a difference to my HE's yesterday)

To my ears, these confirm three things:

As I expected, the low-end is punchier than my HE1000SEs, in a good way: lush, full-bodied, detailed and engaging. 
However, too much was sacrificed in the treble and mids...
The FV now sounds what I could only qualify as "ok" but also "mundane," instead of the goosebumps-giving experience that kept me up until 2 am.  
What others say is true on my end: this is a _synergistic_ amp, it will sound alright with most things, but it will get bunnies out of a hat with the right headphones, and my HP-3's ain't. 

I suspect part of the magic of the FV is in the detail it can conjure and throw into the wind, and if your headphones can paint that, then you'll be transported to faraway places. 

Wonder how it will sound with the DT 1990's...


----------



## 1Audiophool

mrAbundio said:


> Update: Folkvangr + Klipsch HP-3:
> 
> The HP-3's are part of my gaming rig. I chose them because they have a gentle, a-lá Fostex 'V' shape but controlled treble, which normally make everything sound more exciting. They worked their best in low gain, _definitely_ with the impedance multiplier on (which didn't make much of a difference to my HE's yesterday)
> 
> ...


Don’t have the DT1990s but 990 600ohm is a great pairing. That bass…wow. Thinking of getting the 880 600ohm just to try on Folkvangr


----------



## mrAbundio (Jul 16, 2022)

1Audiophool said:


> 990 600ohm is a great pairing



Can confirm! I hear they're not that different spec-wise (except for the ohms, mine are the 300 version), and I just tried my 1990's.

The magic is back, bunnies coming out of hats, goosebumps, etc. Interesting difference, though: the 1990's are studio headphones; I have the so-called 'analytic' pads on because I use them to mix music. The insane amount of detail is back, and I can now realize the coloration that the HE1000SEs were serving me yesterday.

I'd say music is still more engaging with the HE1000SEs, mostly because they bring the treble to the front stage, but the Beyers _are_ the kind of headphones that can render the detail the FV provides. 

Bottom line: the entry price for this amp is headphones capable of drinking from the fountain of supreme music resolution. After that, what you hear is their coloration at its best, and you'll be fine because that coloration is probably why you bought them in the first place.


----------



## GenEricOne

Been spending some time today listening to my modded TH-X00 Purplehearts on the FV in low-gain, no multiplier.

For being only 25ohm, they're working really well. Very fun combination. 

Still can't over how open and immersive the FV makes many headphones sound. My Elex, Noires, and TH-X00 had sub-mediocre headstage _to me_ for my entire time owning them...until using them on FV. I've used them on Lyr 3, Jot 2, Phonitor XE, and the Noires on Formula S, all amps that are good/great.

Likely to pull the trigger on a stabilized Atrium tomorrow, will likely be the permanent pairing with the FV.


----------



## SDBiotek (Jul 17, 2022)

Here's a good example of how pairing a relatively inexpensive headphone with an expensive amp can be surprisingly good: Sennheiser HD 560S and Folkvangr. It's  that pesky synergy again, lol. While the 560S is not as refined as the more expensive HD series, wow, it sounds very full and brings out recording soundstage cues very well. This must break one of those audio-fool rules, lol.
Edit: This works best for me on low gain. In general, I prefer Folkvangr on low gain, high gain with most headphones I've tried seems to collapse the soundstage or at least move everything "forward" in the mix.


----------



## tinariwen

Can I anyone share a more in-depth opinion of the atrium matched with the Folkvangr?

I had the Cayin HA-6A at one point, which is a fantastic amp with the VCs - slowing down the transients a touch, softening the treble peaks and filling out the midrange.

It was too much of a good thing for the Atriums, though. So I got a Feliks Euforia AE which brings the transients to SS speed (almost), adds great extension both ends, has a more neutral tone yet maintains the heft / weight of the midrange. It really is a match made in heaven.

Then along comes the Folkvangr, which has conflicting reviews. A lot of people have commented how detailed this amp is, but I can’t find much on the speed. I’ve read that it rolls the treble off, too; and other reviews don’t really touch on that.

So, would it be a step up from the Euforia, or more akin to the Ha-6A?


----------



## Kapazza

tinariwen said:


> Can I anyone share a more in-depth opinion of the atrium matched with the Folkvangr?


Just ordered this bad boy (see picture below).  Once it comes in I'll be trying it out on both MJ2 and Folkvangr.


----------



## erics75

Curious if anyone with an FV also owns a LTA MZ2, and if so how the compare.


----------



## ardbeg1975

erics75 said:


> Curious if anyone with an FV also owns a LTA MZ2, and if so how the compare.


I can speak to MZ3 comparison if interested but not to the MZ2.


----------



## erics75

ardbeg1975 said:


> I can speak to MZ3 comparison if interested but not to the MZ2.


Yes I'd love to get your take on it, even if it's the MZ3 not the 2. I can read up on the differences between the 2 and 3 to help triangulate the sonics.


----------



## ssmith3046

Kapazza said:


> Just ordered this bad boy (see picture below).  Once it comes in I'll be trying it out on both MJ2 and Folkvangr.


You'd look right at home wearing those white you're riding with Rod Taylor in his time machine. Beautiful headphones!


----------



## Kapazza

ssmith3046 said:


> You'd look right at home wearing those white you're riding with Rod Taylor in his time machine.


----------



## ardbeg1975

erics75 said:


> Yes I'd love to get your take on it, even if it's the MZ3 not the 2. I can read up on the differences between the 2 and 3 to help triangulate the sonics.


Firstly, the MZ3 is a very crisp, fast and clean amp. The MZ3 balances the speed and control of a SS amp with the holographic soundstage and analog sound of tubes sans the thickness and bloom of many traditional tube amps. The MZ3 is not headphone picky (except for very hard to drive headphones like Susvara or HE6). In contrast the FV is more finicky and chameleon-like in that the tube character of the sound seems to change more noticeably based on the headphone pairing. The FV is at its best in my view with high impedance dynamic driver headphones (e.g. ZMFs). Just the right amount of tubeyness and 3D sound stage without getting too syrupy but not as crisp, fast, or clean as the MZ3. Some planars (particularly high sensitivity, medium low impedance, i.e. 32-50ish) also sound good w/ the FV but not as alive and organic as high ohm dynamics for me as the slower signature of the FV compared to SS or the MZ3 takes away a bit of the pluck and attack I like in planars. My chain (and in many cases headphones) emphasizes sound stage depth, imaging, and width probably in that order. The FV has very good sound stage but the sense of the room is still more palpable with the MZ3. The FV does make me smile which I interpret as a being relaxing and organic. I think the FV has a bit more low end quantity than the MZ3 but the MZ3 likely wins again in bass control.


----------



## erics75

ardbeg1975 said:


> Firstly, the MZ3 is a very crisp, fast and clean amp. The MZ3 balances the speed and control of a SS amp with the holographic soundstage and analog sound of tubes sans the thickness and bloom of many traditional tube amps. The MZ3 is not headphone picky (except for very hard to drive headphones like Susvara or HE6). In contrast the FV is more finicky and chameleon-like in that the tube character of the sound seems to change more noticeably based on the headphone pairing. The FV is at its best in my view with high impedance dynamic driver headphones (e.g. ZMFs). Just the right amount of tubeyness and 3D sound stage without getting too syrupy but not as crisp, fast, or clean as the MZ3. Some planars (particularly high sensitivity, medium low impedance, i.e. 32-50ish) also sound good w/ the FV but not as alive and organic as high ohm dynamics for me as the slower signature of the FV compared to SS or the MZ3 takes away a bit of the pluck and attack I like in planars. My chain (and in many cases headphones) emphasizes sound stage depth, imaging, and width probably in that order. The FV has very good sound stage but the sense of the room is still more palpable with the MZ3. The FV does make me smile which I interpret as a being relaxing and organic. I think the FV has a bit more low end quantity than the MZ3 but the MZ3 likely wins again in bass control.


Excellent write up thank you! The way you described the MZ3 sounds like my impressions of the MZ2 so this is very helpful.


----------



## ardbeg1975

erics75 said:


> Excellent write up thank you! The way you described the MZ3 sounds like my impressions of the MZ2 so this is very helpful.


Thank you. While the MZ3 may be the more accomplished amp in the technicalities, those 10 tubes on the FV really make me happy especially with rock and metal.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Jul 20, 2022)

So it’s been a little over a week since The Folkvangr arrived and my thoughts have had some time to percolate.

This amp can do meh to unbelievably good, and what you get depends on more than the headphone you plug into it. It’s somewhat sensitive to recording quality and it sounds best in a power output range that has a bottom and a top.

Starting at the source: This amp absolutely loves music recorded with good staging. It can be extremely holographic and quite enveloping. On the other side, if the imaging is wonky in the recording, the FV makes it painfully obvious.

Headphone efficiency: This amp likes to play in a fairly narrow power band. If you’re in that band, it’s the perfect balance of dynamic energy, detail and euphonic sound. If you like to listen at fairly low volume, a high efficiency headphone may be too loud where it sounds best. Conversely, a moderately efficient headphones get out of control if played too loud. With this amp I tend to choose my headphone based on desired listening volume.

You usually don’t need the impedance multiplier, but with low impedance headphones it works perfectly as long as you stay in the amp’s power band. My lowest impedance dynamic is my Clear at around 53 ohms. It’s a good match for the FV set at low gain and impedance multiplier off. My AFC Planars (13 ohms) sound as good as they ever have (at moderate volume- don’t expect a moderate efficiency planar to sound good above moderate volume).

Stay in the amp’s optimal power band and the bass is solid, textured, resonant, beautiful. Turn the volume too high and things get loose and eventually fall apart.

Barnstormer


----------



## tafens

Barnstormer13 said:


> Starting at the source: This amp absolutely loves music recorded with good staging. It can be extremely holographic and quite enveloping. On the other side, if the imaging is wonky in the recording, the FV makes it painfully obvious.


I quite agree, the quality of the recording is important. A well-made recording with nice dynamics and staging absolutely shines while a flat recording sounds, well, flat. I don’t know whether the Folkvangr or Gungnir is more responsible for this than the other as both are new to me, but together they absolutely make the quality of the recording obvious. 

This is a mixed bag of course, as some of my music that I had hoped would sound better with them is only even more revealed to be “meh” recording-wise but other music is so holographic and textured that I can’t do anything else but sit absolutely still and listen until the very last note fades out.



Barnstormer13 said:


> Headphone efficiency: This amp likes to play in a fairly narrow power band. If you’re in that band, it’s the perfect balance of dynamic energy, detail and euphonic sound. If you like to listen at fairly low volume, a high efficiency headphone may be too loud where it sounds best. Conversely, a moderately efficient headphones get out of control if played too loud. With this amp I tend to choose my headphone based on desired listening volume.



This effect probably explains why high gain sounds worse to me than low gain on the HD6XX, contrary to every other Schiit amp I own.

I haven’t tried any of my other headphones yet, only HD6XX, wanting to get to know the FV better first. It shall be interesting to try my other headphones as well.


----------



## chronoso (Jul 21, 2022)

tafens said:


> I quite agree, the quality of the recording is important. A well-made recording with nice dynamics and staging absolutely shines while a flat recording sounds, well, flat. I don’t know whether the Folkvangr or Gungnir is more responsible for this than the other as both are new to me, but together they absolutely make the quality of the recording obvious.
> 
> This is a mixed bag of course, as some of my music that I had hoped would sound better with them is only even more revealed to be “meh” recording-wise but other music is so holographic and textured that I can’t do anything else but sit absolutely still and listen until the very last note fades out.



I've felt much the same.  Some "bad" recordings have made me all the sadder for how obvious they were through this amp.  But when it's good, yeah, holographic is the word for sure.  Tumbleweed Connection, for example, is incredible on the HD800S I'm currently borrowing and fear I may need to keep.



tafens said:


> This effect probably explains why high gain sounds worse to me than low gain on the HD6XX, contrary to every other Schiit amp I own.
> 
> I haven’t tried any of my other headphones yet, only HD6XX, wanting to get to know the FV better first. It shall be interesting to try my other headphones as well.


I started out with my Grados, multiplier on, and wow they really worked well.  I've been mostly using the HD800S since my time with them is theoretically limited, but my personal reference HD580 I've had since the 90s also sounds delightful.

I went for this because while the Magni Heresy sounds great and is good at its job, I wanted, I suppose, euphony.

I'm still working my way through the words for it, not being a full time experienced reviewer wordsmith, but I can say it's a lovely sounding (and looking!) machine.

The best I've gotten so far is that the Magni Heresy is like a great landscape photo and the Folkvangr is like a Hudson River School painting of that same spot.  Still photo-realistic in style (vs a very soupy amp that I'd analogize to an Impressionistic painting) but with just a touch more beauty than the camera was able to portray.  Like I said, still working on the words.  Enjoying it in the mean time and like all the best audio componentry, it's giving me a great time re-listening to music I've heard before.


----------



## Speed-Freak

@Kapazza 
Would you mind sharing a comparison of the MJ2 and Folk?

I have an MJ2 and almost ordered a Folk. I am torn on going Folk, Ampsandsound, or DNA, if I even stay with a tube amp.


----------



## erics75

Speed-Freak said:


> @Kapazza
> Would you mind sharing a comparison of the MJ2 and Folk?
> 
> I have an MJ2 and almost ordered a Folk. I am torn on going Folk, Ampsandsound, or DNA, if I even stay with a tube amp.


What are you looking for in an upgrade? Preferred sound profile (warm, neutral, fast, slow, etc) and budget? I can't speak on DNA but I've owned an MJ2, own a few Ampsandsound, a Tuba, LTA MZ2, and a few hybrids. They sometimes sound similar, but they usually have distinct differences as well. Some are warmer and more euphonic, some are closer to solid state neutral, etc. What types of headphones will you pair with the amp? And do you want an amp specialized for one/few particular headphones? Or a good jack of all trades to use on many different sets? For example if I was only using a ZMF Atrium, I'd just have an LTA MZ2 and call it quits. If it was an Auteur, I'd go Ampsandsound Kenzie. If it's many different types of headphones (dynamic and planar, with varying impedances), i'd go Ampsandsound Pendant/Leeloo or Mogwai. Finding good synergy can be a pain in the rump, the more info you can provide, the better.


----------



## theveterans (Jul 20, 2022)

Speed-Freak said:


> @Kapazza
> Would you mind sharing a comparison of the MJ2 and Folk?
> 
> I have an MJ2 and almost ordered a Folk. I am torn on going Folk, Ampsandsound, or DNA, if I even stay with a tube amp.



Based on your username, you'd probably want a "faster" sounding tube amp. IMO triode amps are a hit or miss in that category except when the transformers are ridiculously over engineered. The higher you go up for example in an ampsandsound lineup, the less bloomy they sound and reflect more a really good sounding SS. Nautilus is probably their most linear/SS sounding amp followed by Red October then goes down from there. I'm only referring strictly tonality


----------



## Kapazza

Speed-Freak said:


> @Kapazza
> Would you mind sharing a comparison of the MJ2 and Folk?
> 
> I have an MJ2 and almost ordered a Folk. I am torn on going Folk, Ampsandsound, or DNA, if I even stay with a tube amp.



Like others said above, my preference between the two depends on so many factors...acoustic guitar with vocals, or symphonies?  FV > HD800S all day, every day.  

Anderson .Paak?  MJ2 > Arya.

"In between" stuff (meaning a mix, a bit of both, more of an even spread on the frequency spectrum), such as rock/country...depends on which headphones I want to use.  But the Arya sound *much *better to me on the MJ2 than the Folkvangr, whereas the HD800S is just better on the FV while still great on the MJ2.  

If you ultimately want to cycle through a bunch of different headphones, you'll need to hang onto the MJ2.  Like most tube amps, the Folkvangr isn't going to allow planars to show off their full potential.  Not really a detailed comparison like you asked for, but hopefully that helps.


----------



## Speed-Freak

@erics75 @theveterans @Kapazza 
I prefer dynamic cans for the impact. Primary music flavors are metal/hard rock and electronic, I am a bass head, which is why I got the ZMF Eikon over the Atticus for the upgraded driver to push the bass/slam. This is probably why I have been content with the MJ2 for quite some time. I got my Yggy LiM last year and am working my way up the chain. Tonality I like some warmth, a flavor, but not drenched in syrup. My apprehension of moving to a tube amp is that I would loose the attack on notes and everything would sound rolled off. To avoid this you just have to spend more. CanJam ZMF booth when I demo'ed the cans was with a Yggy A2/Ampsandsound Mogwai SE and I really liked that setup. No clue what tubes Zach had in the amp but he commented to another attendee that he had almost the cost of the amp in just tubes in it. I am definitely going to look at moving up the ZMF product stack as well, so a closed Atrium(?) potentially or Verite Closed.

So, the Folk is appealing for the tonal signature and imaging but I am concerned my basshead side will not be impressed.


----------



## theveterans

Speed-Freak said:


> @erics75 @theveterans @Kapazza
> I prefer dynamic cans for the impact. Primary music flavors are metal/hard rock and electronic, I am a bass head, which is why I got the ZMF Eikon over the Atticus for the upgraded driver to push the bass/slam. This is probably why I have been content with the MJ2 for quite some time. I got my Yggy LiM last year and am working my way up the chain. Tonality I like some warmth, a flavor, but not drenched in syrup. My apprehension of moving to a tube amp is that I would loose the attack on notes and everything would sound rolled off. To avoid this you just have to spend more. CanJam ZMF booth when I demo'ed the cans was with a Yggy A2/Ampsandsound Mogwai SE and I really liked that setup. No clue what tubes Zach had in the amp but he commented to another attendee that he had almost the cost of the amp in just tubes in it. I am definitely going to look at moving up the ZMF product stack as well, so a closed Atrium(?) potentially or Verite Closed.
> 
> So, the Folk is appealing for the tonal signature and imaging but I am concerned my basshead side will not be impressed.



With Folk, you shouldn't really lose the slam with high impedance HP like the ZMF, and it should be just as much as MJ2 if I would guess. However, if you truly want not to second guess, definitely go with a SET amp for better compatibility than Folk. AmpsandSound have their own ZMF pendant amp, but any of their amp, including Mogwai SE / Ovation / Lee Loo / Forge (32/300 version) should be much better than MJ2 driving the ZMF. With Mogwai, I do suggest changing from stock EL34 to either 6L6GC or KT88 (Gold Lion) if you want slamming bass


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Jul 21, 2022)

theveterans said:


> With Folk, you shouldn't really lose the slam with high impedance HP like the ZMF, and it should be just as much as MJ2 if I would guess. However, if you truly want not to second guess, definitely go with a SET amp for better compatibility than Folk. AmpsandSound have their own ZMF pendant amp, but any of their amp, including Mogwai SE / Ovation / Lee Loo / Forge (32/300 version) should be much better than MJ2 driving the ZMF. With Mogwai, I do suggest changing from stock EL34 to either 6L6GC or KT88 (Gold Lion) if you want slamming bass


Good recommendations, but not cheap. In the $1800 price range of the Folkvanger, there’s not much I can think of. Cayin is coming out with a new tube amp that is probably in that price range, but I don’t know if it’s SET.

From my own experiences, High impedance high efficiency dynamics like ZMF slam just about as hard on the FV as my Woo WA6-SE (SET)


----------



## theveterans

Barnstormer13 said:


> Good recommendations, but not cheap. In the $1800 price range of the Folkvanger, there’s not much I can think of. Cayin is coming out with a new tube amp that is probably in that price range, but I don’t know if it’s SET.
> 
> From my own experiences, High impedance high efficiency dynamics like ZMF slam just about as hard on the FV as my Woo WA6-SE (SET)



Wish Schiitr had more headphones in their store though other than just grados and low impedance headphones. The topology of Folkvangr limits its synergy to specific headphones but when you hit that optimum synergy, it's right up there with great SET (or ultralinear configured) amps at least twice its price


----------



## erics75

Speed-Freak said:


> @erics75 @theveterans @Kapazza
> I prefer dynamic cans for the impact. Primary music flavors are metal/hard rock and electronic, I am a bass head, which is why I got the ZMF Eikon over the Atticus for the upgraded driver to push the bass/slam. This is probably why I have been content with the MJ2 for quite some time. I got my Yggy LiM last year and am working my way up the chain. Tonality I like some warmth, a flavor, but not drenched in syrup. My apprehension of moving to a tube amp is that I would loose the attack on notes and everything would sound rolled off. To avoid this you just have to spend more. CanJam ZMF booth when I demo'ed the cans was with a Yggy A2/Ampsandsound Mogwai SE and I really liked that setup. No clue what tubes Zach had in the amp but he commented to another attendee that he had almost the cost of the amp in just tubes in it. I am definitely going to look at moving up the ZMF product stack as well, so a closed Atrium(?) potentially or Verite Closed.
> 
> So, the Folk is appealing for the tonal signature and imaging but I am concerned my basshead side will not be impressed.


The MJ2 has really good bass performance. Not the most nuanced, but it slams hard and fast. The Mogwai is definitely an amp that can hang with the MJ2 in the bass department. That amp can slam hard. But in terms of just pure bass impact, I'm not sure how much more you'd get going to it from an MJ2. IMO the bass impact would be similar. The gains would be in overall performance, as the Mogwai is a more refined and spacious sounding amp vs the MJ2. But if you're seeking mostly a gain in bass transient performance, that's a tough one. One option would be get a nice tube amp for the overall sonic improvements, and use EQ (Schiit Loki series is really nice) to up the bass presence to your preferred level. Sorry I can't provide any feedback on the FV, I haven't been to the Schiitr yet to demo it. I was going to go demo and possibly buy one but got laid off, so no buying anything new for awhile until I've recovered financially. I'm in sell mode, not buy


----------



## Barnstormer13

theveterans said:


> Wish Schiitr had more headphones in their store though other than just grados and low impedance headphones. The topology of Folkvangr limits its synergy to specific headphones but when you hit that optimum synergy, it's right up there with great SET (or ultralinear configured) amps at least twice its price


In terms of ability to drive, I find the FV more flexible than my relatively inexpensive SET amp as long as the headphone is efficient. That said, the SET seems to exercise more control over the driver and is able to drive low efficiency headphones much better due to its greater control. 

Timbre is where the FV seems to be headphone picky. It definitely colors the sound and it loves a phone with great imaging, mids, and treble clarity.


----------



## mab1376

Barnstormer13 said:


> In terms of ability to drive, I find the FV more flexible than my relatively inexpensive SET amp as long as the headphone is efficient. That said, the SET seems to exercise more control over the driver and is able to drive low efficiency headphones much better due to its greater control.
> 
> Timbre is where the FV seems to be headphone picky. It definitely colors the sound and it loves a phone with great imaging, mids, and treble clarity.


Drums with the HD650 are awesome with the FV, sounds extremely realistic with great slam.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Jul 21, 2022)

mab1376 said:


> Drums with the HD650 are awesome with the FV, sounds extremely realistic with great slam.


I found that true on the 6XX as well. Actually, I haven’t found slam to be lacking on any headphone as long as it’s efficient.


----------



## Menkau-ra

Are the stock tubes OK? Or everybody changes them after getting their FV?


----------



## mab1376

Menkau-ra said:


> Are the stock tubes OK? Or everybody changes them after getting their FV?


They're fine, I swapped out the front 2 for a new production pair of Telefunken E88CC just because I had them.


----------



## mrAbundio

mab1376 said:


> They're fine, I swapped out the front 2 for a new production pair of Telefunken E88CC just because I had them.


Did you note any difference?

I'm getting a pair of Mullards, just because I'm curious


----------



## Menkau-ra

Is there a benefit of having FV over something like HA-6A? Which one would have more “tubby” sound?


----------



## tinariwen

Menkau-ra said:


> Is there a benefit of having FV over something like HA-6A? Which one would have more “tubby” sound?


Im interested in hearing the answer to this. I’ve got a HA-6A and a Feliks Euforia AE, and the HA-6A has the more typical tube sound, whilst the Euforia has a more SS sound.


----------



## cakewalk101 (Jul 22, 2022)

Love this amp.  Only got an hour or so of play then vacation but I immediately preferred it over my Valhalla 2


----------



## inmytaxi

mab1376 said:


> Drums with the HD650 are awesome with the FV, sounds extremely realistic with great slam.


650 scale near to infinity.


----------



## inmytaxi

theveterans said:


> With Folk, you shouldn't really lose the slam with high impedance HP like the ZMF, and it should be just as much as MJ2 if I would guess. However, if you truly want not to second guess, definitely go with a SET amp for better compatibility than Folk. AmpsandSound have their own ZMF pendant amp, but any of their amp, including Mogwai SE / Ovation / Lee Loo / Forge (32/300 version) should be much better than MJ2 driving the ZMF. With Mogwai, I do suggest changing from stock EL34 to either 6L6GC or KT88 (Gold Lion) if you want slamming bass


FV rocks a little, but this does not have the normal Schiit sonic signature. Mjolnir 2 is by far the hardest hitting tube product I've heard.


----------



## jonathan c

inmytaxi said:


> FV rocks a little, but this does not have the normal Schiit sonic signature. Mjolnir 2 is by far the hardest hitting tube product I've heard.


Do not count out the Linear Tube Audio MZ3 for dynamics, force, heft, slam: not indiscriminately but when the music calls for it. 😄


----------



## Menkau-ra

tinariwen said:


> Im interested in hearing the answer to this. I’ve got a HA-6A and a Feliks Euforia AE, and the HA-6A has the more typical tube sound, whilst the Euforia has a more SS sound.


I have Mainline now and I love it, but the sound is very clean, I want some tube flavor.


----------



## Speed-Freak

inmytaxi said:


> FV rocks a little, but this does not have the normal Schiit sonic signature. Mjolnir 2 is by far the hardest hitting tube product I've heard.


@inmytaxi 
What other amps have you heard that you are comparing to the MJ2?


----------



## inmytaxi

Speed-Freak said:


> @inmytaxi
> What other amps have you heard that you are comparing to the MJ2?


fv, lyr 2 (which I remember as close), lyr 3, vali 2, ec edt jr, a&$ suolo monos, jot 2.


----------



## bcowen (Jul 22, 2022)

cakewalk101 said:


> Love this amp.  Only got an hour or so of play then vacation but I immediately preferred it over my Valhalla 2


Then you're in for a real treat once it gets some play time on it.  When I first powered mine up, I let it warm up for about 30 minutes and then plugged in the ZMF Atticus for a listen.  Hmmm.  Uh, well, uh, ok.  Let's just say I wasn't floored.  Daresay I wasn't impressed and maybe even a little disappointed, honestly.  No dynamics to speak of, bass was there but poorly defined and one note-ish, and the mids were rather thin and threadbare and lacking harmonic depth and color.  So I played around with gain and the impedance switch. No real help.  It was down to the Atticus possibly not being a good pairing, or the fact the amp (and tubes) needed to break in.  So I let it play. After 8 hours, things were improving quite noticeably.  After 16 hours?  Now I'm starting to be happy.  Pretty substantial improvement across the board.  Had to head out of town at that point, but I'm back now letting it sing to itself while I sleep tonight.  Next sound check will be around the 24 hour mark, and if things continue to improve as they did in the first 16 hours, I think I'm going to be most pleased with this amp.   There are those that don't believe in break-in and that's fine...no desire for a debate here.  Just that I hear it, and I hear it to a substantial degree with the Folkvangr so far.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Jul 23, 2022)

bcowen said:


> Then you're in for a real treat once it gets some play time on it.  When I first powered mine up, I let it warm up for about 30 minutes and then plugged in the ZMF Atticus for a listen.  Hmmm.  Uh, well, uh, ok.  Let's just say I wasn't floored.  Daresay I wasn't impressed and maybe even a little disappointed, honestly.  No dynamics to speak of, bass was there but poorly defined and one note-ish, and the mids were rather thin and threadbare and lacking harmonic depth and color.  So I played around with gain and the impedance switch. No real help.  It was down to the Atticus possibly not being a good pairing, or the fact the amp (and tubes) needed to break in.  So I let it play. After 8 hours, things were improving quite noticeably.  After 16 hours?  Now I'm starting to be happy.  Pretty substantial improvement across the board.  Had to head out of town at that point, but I'm back now letting it sing to itself while I sleep tonight.  Next sound check will be around the 24 hour mark, and if things continue to improve as they did in the first 16 hours, I think I'm going to be most pleased with this amp.   There are those that don't believe in break-in and that's fine...no desire for a debate here.  Just that I hear it, and I hear it to a substantial degree with the Folkvangr so far.


I noticed a substantial improvement in the first week and a half (maybe 30 hours of listening). I put it down to brain burn in, but maybe not.

Whatever the reason, it sure sounds good. Quite addictive amp


----------



## inmytaxi

Barnstormer13 said:


> I noticed a substantial improvement in the first week and a half (maybe 30 hours of listening). I put it down to brain burn in, but maybe not.


Don't they burn fv in for like a week, or two?  Seriously any burn in was done at the shop. Brains burn in. Electronics are served cooked.


----------



## cakewalk101

bcowen said:


> Then you're in for a real treat once it gets some play time on it.  When I first powered mine up, I let it warm up for about 30 minutes and then plugged in the ZMF Atticus for a listen.  Hmmm.  Uh, well, uh, ok.  Let's just say I wasn't floored.  Daresay I wasn't impressed and maybe even a little disappointed, honestly.  No dynamics to speak of, bass was there but poorly defined and one note-ish, and the mids were rather thin and threadbare and lacking harmonic depth and color.  So I played around with gain and the impedance switch. No real help.  It was down to the Atticus possibly not being a good pairing, or the fact the amp (and tubes) needed to break in.  So I let it play. After 8 hours, things were improving quite noticeably.  After 16 hours?  Now I'm starting to be happy.  Pretty substantial improvement across the board.  Had to head out of town at that point, but I'm back now letting it sing to itself while I sleep tonight.  Next sound check will be around the 24 hour mark, and if things continue to improve as they did in the first 16 hours, I think I'm going to be most pleased with this amp.   There are those that don't believe in break-in and that's fine...no desire for a debate here.  Just that I hear it, and I hear it to a substantial degree with the Folkvangr so far.


Two questions for you then: did you swap in the 6XX to gauge against the Atticus? At what point will you be tube rolling and, will you share your thoughts on the results?


----------



## bcowen

cakewalk101 said:


> Two questions for you then: did you swap in the 6XX to gauge against the Atticus? At what point will you be tube rolling and, will you share your thoughts on the results?


I haven't tried the 6XX's yet.  Been on the road a lot without much time at home.  With the time constraints it'll probably be a couple weeks before I get around to tube rolling as I want to make sure the amp has fully settled in first and that I have a good handle on its sound.  But I'll post back with what I hear when I do.  I have no experience with 6N6P's at this point and I've read that there's little (if any) difference between manufacturer or vintage.  I find quite noticeable differences between vintage and manufacturer of other Russian tubes and types, so the first roll will be with some 1950's box plate, square (pan) getter Fotons.  Guess I always have to see for myself.


----------



## JLoud

I’m not sure about the particular tubes in this amp, but many tubes take 50-100 hours to settle in. Tubes are completely different from electronics in regard to “burn in”.


----------



## jonathan c (Jul 23, 2022)

bcowen said:


> I haven't tried the 6XX's yet.  Been on the road a lot without much time at home.  With the time constraints it'll probably be a couple weeks before I get around to tube rolling as I want to make sure the amp has fully settled in first and that I have a good handle on its sound.  But I'll post back with what I hear when I do.  I have no experience with 6N6P's at this point and I've read that there's little (if any) difference between manufacturer or vintage.  I find quite noticeable differences between vintage and manufacturer of other Russian tubes and types, so the first roll will be with some 1950's box plate, square (pan) getter Fotons.  Guess I always have to see for myself.


I _did _notice improvements in clarity, dynamic range in Valhalla II when switching from the 6N6Ps that came with V-II to Foton 6N6Ps 🤷🏻‍♂️. EDIT: if this is true using two 6N6Ps, what about _eight_ 6N6Ps 😳?


----------



## inmytaxi

bcowen said:


> I haven't tried the 6XX's yet.  Been on the road a lot without much time at home.  With the time constraints it'll probably be a couple weeks before I get around to tube rolling as I want to make sure the amp has fully settled in first and that I have a good handle on its sound.  But I'll post back with what I hear when I do.  I have no experience with 6N6P's at this point and I've read that there's little (if any) difference between manufacturer or vintage.  I find quite noticeable differences between vintage and manufacturer of other Russian tubes and types, so the first roll will be with some 1950's box plate, square (pan) getter Fotons.  Guess I always have to see for myself.



Rolling in a couple e88cc's up front made a small difference in the sound. Since they're more expensive I'll say the sound improved, but that's a vague impression, I'm just listening. 

I've got a set of 80s and 70s 6p's from different factories expected by fall '25.  I got them as a spares since they're kinda cheap now at ~$5 ea plus postage.

I guess I should put Mjolnir 2 up for sale at some point.  FV is addictive and it's staying on the desktop right now.


----------



## tafens

inmytaxi said:


> Rolling in a couple e88cc's up front made a small difference in the sound. Since they're more expensive I'll say the sound improved, but that's a vague impression, I'm just listening.


I’m itching to roll in a couple of 6SN7s, but I have no matched ones. I’m thinking that since they’re in separate channels, nothing catastrophic should happen even if they’re quite far off, but a left/right volume imbalance would probably be noticeable. I’m not really sure though, so I don’t know if I dare to try.


----------



## inmytaxi

tafens said:


> I’m itching to roll in a couple of 6SN7s, but I have no matched ones. I’m thinking that since they’re in separate channels, nothing catastrophic should happen even if they’re quite far off, but a left/right volume imbalance would probably be noticeable. I’m not really sure though, so I don’t know if I dare to try.


Try and report.


----------



## Menkau-ra

JLoud said:


> I’m not sure about the particular tubes in this amp, but many tubes take 50-100 hours to settle in. Tubes are completely different from electronics in regard to “burn in”.


do you just turn on a tube amp to burn in tubes or you need to play some music too?


----------



## bcowen

Menkau-ra said:


> do you just turn on a tube amp to burn in tubes or you need to play some music too?


Either.  I think it breaks in faster when playing music, but I have nothing but opinion to support that.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Jul 23, 2022)

inmytaxi said:


> Don't they burn fv in for like a week, or two?  Seriously any burn in was done at the shop. Brains burn in. Electronics are served cooked.


I doubt it. Schiit does test the amps before they go out, but probably no longer than any of their other gear. Can you imagine how much space (not to mention air conditioning) they would need if every product they sold was burned in for a week or two?


----------



## JLoud

Menkau-ra said:


> do you just turn on a tube amp to burn in tubes or you need to play some music too?


I would suggest with music playing. Also many tube amps don't recommend playing for long uninterrupted periods. In other words I wouldn't turn the amp on and leave it. My Woo amps suggested no more than 6 hours at a time. Also if a tube goes bad I wouldn't think you would want to leave it on, especially with headphones plugged in. Maybe Jason can comment on how long the Folkvangr can be left on. Maybe it doesn't matter with this amp.


----------



## tafens

Barnstormer13 said:


> I doubt it. Schiit does test the amps before they go out, but probably no longer than any of their other gear. Can you imagine how much space (not to mention air conditioning) they would need if every product they sold was burned in for a week or two?


Imagine 20-30 Folkvangrs on the rack, in the Californian summer, each at 100W, tubes glowing, dissipating their heat into the room.
Hot!


----------



## Menkau-ra

Is FV still a limited edition? I don't see on the web site that it's only gonna be 150 units.


----------



## tafens

JLoud said:


> I would suggest with music playing. Also many tube amps don't recommend playing for long uninterrupted periods. In other words I wouldn't turn the amp on and leave it. My Woo amps suggested no more than 6 hours at a time. Also if a tube goes bad I wouldn't think you would want to leave it on, especially with headphones plugged in. Maybe Jason can comment on how long the Folkvangr can be left on. Maybe it doesn't matter with this amp.


I think the FV is built to be able to handle being left on indefinitely. Bad for tube life though.

The manual says:
*Can I leave Folkvangr on all the time?*
You can, but it will significantly shorten your tubes’ effective lifespan (5,000 hours is about 200 days). For best life, we recommend you turn the amplifier off when you’re not going to use it for more than an hour.

And:
*It seems like it’s too hot!*
All components used in Folkvangr are rated to last well past the 5-year warranty period at its operating temperature. However, it is designed for use in air conditioned homes. If your home is over 80 degrees F ambient, you may need some additional cooling.

So, it seems it’s ok to use it a a space heater too, if need be, provided that tube life is of lesser concern


----------



## tafens

Menkau-ra said:


> Is FV still a limited edition? I don't see on the web site that it's only gonna be 150 units.


Yup, upon its introduction it was said that only 250 units will be made. With a few preallocated, that means 240-something will be for sale. Later it was also clarified that this will not change even if tube supply improves.


----------



## inmytaxi

tafens said:


> Yup, upon its introduction it was said that only 250 units will be made. With a few preallocated, that means 240-something will be for sale. Later it was also clarified that this will not change even if tube supply improves.


I don't think it's related to tube supply, there's plenty of these tubes. If they really wanted to carry fv, they could easily find the tubes for it.


----------



## inmytaxi

Jason is live on youtube. Half the fv are shipped, most of the rest are probably sold. Waiting for transformers, slight delay on second half of order (weeks).


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Jul 23, 2022)

inmytaxi said:


> Jason is live on youtube. Half the fv are shipped, most of the rest are probably sold. Waiting for transformers, slight delay on second half of order (weeks).


Can you attach a link? Couldn’t find it.

EDIT: Never mind-


----------



## Menkau-ra

inmytaxi said:


> Jason is live on youtube. Half the fv are shipped, most of the rest are probably sold. Waiting for transformers, slight delay on second half of order (weeks).


I am waiting for my order. 6-8 weeks ;(


----------



## Barnstormer13

Menkau-ra said:


> I am waiting for my order. 6-8 weeks ;(


Looks like you made it under the wire. They’re all sold out now. Not bad- 250 $1800 amps in about 4 weeks.


----------



## rollinbr (Jul 24, 2022)

Barnstormer13 said:


> Looks like you made it under the wire. They’re all sold out now. Not bad- 250 $1800 amps in about 4 weeks.


Schiit's web site let me put one in my cart. Not that I need another one......Perfectly content with the one I already have......But I also did not attempt to check out......


----------



## inmytaxi (Jul 24, 2022)

Call me crazy, but is anyone double checking their channels? I seem to have reversed headphone outs.

Anyone NOT have reversed headphone outputs from fv?


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Jul 24, 2022)

rollinbr said:


> Schiit's web site let me put one in my cart. Not that I need another one......Perfectly content with the one I already have......But I also did not attempt to check out......


Maybe it was my browser, but I could t put it in my cart. It’s possible they aren’t sold out then.

EDIT: still can’t add it to my cart. Shrug.


----------



## tafens

tafens said:


> I’m itching to roll in a couple of 6SN7s, but I have no matched ones. I’m thinking that since they’re in separate channels, nothing catastrophic should happen even if they’re quite far off, but a left/right volume imbalance would probably be noticeable. I’m not really sure though, so I don’t know if I dare to try.





inmytaxi said:


> Try and report.



I could, but that wouldn’t really be of any value. I don’t have any way of testing and measuring the tubes, so I wouldn’t know if, by happenstance, the ones I put in were a good match or not.


----------



## KeyboardCowboy

Hi,

I have a Folkvangr on order, and currently have an Atom+ DAC. I like the DAC and am pretty sure it'll sound great with the Folkvangr. But, I'm also considering getting an Atom+ amp and moving the Atom+ DAC into another room to listen to. That would mean I'd need a second DAC for the Folkvangr. I have been eyeing the Topping D90SE. It looks like it gets really solid reviews. Even though it's balanced I believe I can still use the RCA out to the Folkvangr. Correct me if I'm wrong though. Would this DAC pair/sound good with this amp? Or, would I be better off with a Schiit, or other DAC?

Thanks


----------



## 1Audiophool

inmytaxi said:


> Don't they burn fv in for like a week, or two?  Seriously any burn in was done at the shop. Brains burn in. Electronics are served cooked.


Iirc, Jason mentioned that they’re “cooked” for 24 hrs on racks before being shipped.


inmytaxi said:


> Call me crazy, but is anyone double checking their channels? I seem to have reversed headphone outs.
> 
> Anyone NOT have reversed headphone outputs from fv?


checked mine…nope, not switched. It’s correct


----------



## Barnstormer13

KeyboardCowboy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Folkvangr on order, and currently have an Atom+ DAC. I like the DAC and am pretty sure it'll sound great with the Folkvangr. But, I'm also considering getting an Atom+ amp and moving the Atom+ DAC into another room to listen to. That would mean I'd need a second DAC for the Folkvangr. I have been eyeing the Topping D90SE. It looks like it gets really solid reviews. Even though it's balanced I believe I can still use the RCA out to the Folkvangr. Correct me if I'm wrong though. Would this DAC pair/sound good with this amp? Or, would I be better off with a Schiit, or other DAC?
> 
> Thanks


The Topping will work fine, though personally I’d get the new Bifrost 2/64 or pick up a 2nd hand Bifrost 2. Compared to the Topping (which IMHO) sounds slightly cool and soft, the BF2 sounds more alive (impactful), nuanced and warm.  The BF2 also has a superior USB input if that’s how you connect to your source. 

The Folkvangr is a good enough amp that you can justify a fairly high end DAC, so there’s lots of options.


----------



## Barnstormer13

rollinbr said:


> Schiit's web site let me put one in my cart. Not that I need another one......Perfectly content with the one I already have......But I also did not attempt to check out......


I just noticed from looking at your stack that you’ve got the Loki Max under your FV. The magnetic field generated by the massive transformer in the FV is likely interfering with the equalizer- Schiit discusses this in the FAQ for the Loki Max. You may want to move the equalizer or the FV.


----------



## GenEricOne

inmytaxi said:


> Call me crazy, but is anyone double checking their channels? I seem to have reversed headphone outs.
> 
> Anyone NOT have reversed headphone outputs from fv?


I do not have reversed headphone out. Also verified my inputs are correct and they are.


----------



## inmytaxi

Barnstormer13 said:


> Maybe it was my browser, but I could t put it in my cart. It’s possible they aren’t sold out then.
> 
> EDIT: still can’t add it to my cart. Shrug.


I added one to my cart. Did you select the options?  Did you get a popup asking to confirm you understand the wait time? Maybe your browser is blocking it.


----------



## Orange5o

Barnstormer13 said:


> I just noticed from looking at your stack that you’ve got the Loki Max under your FV. The magnetic field generated by the massive transformer in the FV is likely interfering with the equalizer- Schiit discusses this in the FAQ for the Loki Max. You may want to move the equalizer or the FV.


I'd be curious if it is interfering at all with the isolation pucks in between. They advise against stacking in many of their products for that reason but I've never had any issues with it but I will grant that the FV would have more potential to.


----------



## Barnstormer13

inmytaxi said:


> I added one to my cart. Did you select the options?  Did you get a popup asking to confirm you understand the wait time? Maybe your browser is blocking it.


Stupid me- I didn’t select the options. Doh!


----------



## Barnstormer13

Orange5o said:


> I'd be curious if it is interfering at all with the isolation pucks in between. They advise against stacking in many of their products for that reason but I've never had any issues with it but I will grant that the FV would have more potential to.


It’s a distance thing. The pucks do give you a little more distance so maybe. As I understand it, if there is interference it will manifest as a 60 hz hum. If you don’t hear anything you’re probably good.


----------



## inmytaxi (Jul 24, 2022)

Speed-Freak said:


> @Kapazza
> Would you mind sharing a comparison of the MJ2 and Folk?
> 
> I have an MJ2 and almost ordered a Folk. I am torn on going Folk, Ampsandsound, or DNA, if I even stay with a tube amp.


ampandsound > fv

fv is a treat, but not for every headphone or recording.  going from fv to a&$ 1626 based monoblocks and for me it's not even close.

Frankly I find I like the transformer sound. otl is faster and lighter on it's feet, but Justin provides a more natural, organic sound.

The transformers on justin's amps are tapped directly to the headphone outputs, he doesn't use resistors for the high imp out.


----------



## gKalkin (Jul 25, 2022)

Well, after a bit of troubleshooting and back and forth with Schiit, I ended up having to exchange my tubes due to popping in one of the channels and audio occasionally cutting out completely. 

Just got the new tubes today. (Yesterday?) Not sure... long weekend of moving. Either way, just sitting down to give the new tubes a listen.

Sammy Rae & The Friends came up on shuffle and now I am listening to a bunch more of their tracks. Sounding absolutely fantastic on my 6XX through the Folkvangr! Music always seems to sound better late in the evening after a long day. Set or setting? Who knows.

Will report back once I've had more time with Folkvangr and some of my other cans.


----------



## rollinbr (Jul 25, 2022)

Barnstormer13 said:


> I just noticed from looking at your stack that you’ve got the Loki Max under your FV. The magnetic field generated by the massive transformer in the FV is likely interfering with the equalizer- Schiit discusses this in the FAQ for the Loki Max. You may want to move the equalizer or the FV.





Orange5o said:


> I'd be curious if it is interfering at all with the isolation pucks in between. They advise against stacking in many of their products for that reason but I've never had any issues with it but I will grant that the FV would have more potential to.





Barnstormer13 said:


> It’s a distance thing. The pucks do give you a little more distance so maybe. As I understand it, if there is interference it will manifest as a 60 hz hum. If you don’t hear anything you’re probably good.


So I checked with my ZMF VC's and no hum present when turning the volume all the way up/gain in low and high...with nothing playing. Removed the pucks and let Folkvangr sit right next to Loki Max and no hum. Plugged in Utopia and still nothing...silence. Four hours later having a hard time shutting things down as Utopia/Folkvangr sounds like a match made in heaven......2:09 AM on a Monday morning. Good thing I don't have to go to work today.....


----------



## tafens

gKalkin said:


> Well, after a bit of troubleshooting and back and forth with Schiit, I ended up having to exchange my tubes due to popping in one of the channels and audio occasionally cutting out completely.
> 
> Just got the new tubes today. (Yesterday?) Not sure... long weekend of moving. Either way, just sitting down to give the new tubes a listen.
> 
> ...


Glad you had the issue sorted!

I have noticed the same thing too, music sounds better late in the evening/night when everything else is done, probably because I’m more relaxed. It’s a fine line between that and getting too tired though.

I quite agree on the Folkvangr and HD6XX, too. Fantastic combo!


----------



## Orange5o

Any folks with the Atrium have further impressions? I've seen a couple initial remarks but it's been a few weeks and I'm intrigued with the pairing...


----------



## gKalkin

Orange5o said:


> Any folks with the Atrium have further impressions? I've seen a couple initial remarks but it's been a few weeks and I'm intrigued with the pairing...


I’ll be receiving a set tomorrow most likely so I’ll post some impressions later in the week!


----------



## Orange5o

gKalkin said:


> I’ll be receiving a set tomorrow most likely so I’ll post some impressions later in the week!


Awesome, thanks! What other headphones have you tried with fv?


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Jul 25, 2022)

So I figured someone was going to do it eventually and it might as well be me. I plugged in my Etymotic EVO iem to see what would happen.

On the surface it looked like a decent match: 99 dB efficiency and 47 ohms impedance at 1 KHz. Unfortunately it was not a good match. Nothing bad happened, but the tonality was wonky both with and without the impedance multiplier. 

Oh well. Experiment concluded.


----------



## Menkau-ra

Have anybody tried Argons or HE6se yet?


----------



## JLoud

HE6se was not a good match. Bass was loose and the amp really runs out of steam if you like to listen loud. As in didn't really get loud.


----------



## inmytaxi

Rolled in some Funkengruven e88cc's, maybe slightly smoothed out the sound.

Put in the DCA Stealth and ... wait, what? Wow, it's crushing this ... tube? FV was fine with Stealth. I posted it. I remember.

Back to the 6n1p ... yup.  

If you are driving low impedance headphones, stock tubes have value.  I mean, they handle the Stealth better with stock tubes, but dynamic music is still a challenge.

Jot 2 can't handle Stealth at all, I am finding.


----------



## Barnstormer13

inmytaxi said:


> Rolled in some Funkengruven e88cc's, maybe slightly smoothed out the sound.
> 
> Put in the DCA Stealth and ... wait, what? Wow, it's crushing this ... tube? FV was fine with Stealth. I posted it. I remember.
> 
> ...


Surprised the Jot2 can’t handle the stealth.  Seems it would have plenty of power and everything else a planar likes. What are you hearing?


----------



## theveterans

Barnstormer13 said:


> Surprised the Jot2 can’t handle the stealth.  Seems it would have plenty of power and everything else a planar likes. What are you hearing?



You gotta go speaker amps with Stealth to make it sing unfortunately


----------



## tamleo

How is the depth and width in term of sound quality on the FV? Does it still have weird and aggressive treble like many other Schiit amps? Tks


----------



## ardbeg1975

tamleo said:


> How is the depth and width in term of sound quality on the FV? Does it still have weird and aggressive treble like many other Schiit amps? Tks


Not sitting in front of it at the moment but from memory, depth was good to very good and width was good but track dependent (which is fine, sometimes artificially wide sounds off depending on the recording environment). I haven't found the Schiit tube or tube hybrids to have weird treble and the FV doesn't but I freely admit my high frequency hearing caps out ~13kHz.


----------



## MisterRogersHaus

Depth is good, with a nice layer presentation. Width, good but not EC amp wide. Treble is good, not harsh or brittle.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Jul 26, 2022)

tamleo said:


> How is the depth and width in term of sound quality on the FV? Does it still have weird and aggressive treble like many other Schiit amps? Tks


In comparison to other Schiit amps I’ve owned, (Magni, Lyr3) it doesn’t have the slight metallic edge I get with the Magni on some headphones.

I don’t get any glare with the Lyr 3, but the Lyr 3 is a tube amp (hybrid). The FV has less solid state and more organic sounding presentation than the Lyr3, so if you’re sensitive to treble glare the FV should work pretty well for you.

Personally, I find the staging and imaging on the FV to be outstanding, but if a recording is done with nebulous or weird imaging, it doesn’t sound good on the FV.

Note that the FV is pretty picky about what headphones it works best with so that may play into your consideration as well.

ZMF VC- superb
ZMF Auteur- meh
Focal Clear - very good to excellent
Senn HD800s - Excellent to superb
Senn HD6xx- Excellent  (for a $200 HP)
DCA Aeon Flow Closed - Good


----------



## Nicolas Yance

Barnstormer13 said:


> In comparison to other Schiit amps I’ve owned, (Magni, Lyr3) it doesn’t have the slight metallic edge I get with the Magni on some headphones.
> 
> I don’t get any glare with the Lyr 3, but the Lyr 3 is a tube amp (hybrid). The FV has less solid state and more organic sounding presentation than the Lyr3, so if you’re sensitive to treble glare the FV should work pretty well for you.
> 
> ...


I’ve a pair of hd800S so that’s great to hear. I’m really curious about this amp and the othe hp I own is the he1000v2. 

Does anyone has an opinion about the fv and the v2?


----------



## mhanism1

I'd also be curious how FV would play with Meze Empyreans or Elite's. They're planar but also pretty low impedance and efficient at 32 ohms. I have the MJ2 + Gumby stack and sounds pretty phenomenal.


----------



## MisterRogersHaus

It plays very well with Elite (low impedance, no multiplier).


----------



## cgb3

theveterans said:


> You gotta go speaker amps with Stealth to make it sing unfortunately


No stealth, but v2. Sounds great with the Schiit Jot 2 (using the Lyr 3 as a preamp, but of course it adds no power). Jot 2 produces 6W into the Stealth's 35 ohms. More than enough to make the stealth sing the macarena.

Good luck getting rid of those images and sounds from 1993.

Infecting new generations, one person at a time.


----------



## ModernTimez

ardbeg1975 said:


> Not sitting in front of it at the moment but from memory, depth was good to very good and width was good but track dependent (which is fine, sometimes artificially wide sounds off depending on the recording environment). I haven't found the Schiit tube or tube hybrids to have weird treble and the FV doesn't but I freely admit my high frequency hearing caps out ~13kHz.


----------



## Blacksun

Just ordered one... Doesn't appear to be sold-out...


----------



## tafens

Blacksun said:


> Just ordered one... Doesn't appear to be sold-out...


Good move. If you want one better not wait too long. When that page says “out of stock”, that’s it. 

By the what was said on the Texas Audio Roundup event this weekend, half of the 250 have already been delivered, and the rest are on hold in production due to wait time on the transformers. No info on how many of them are already sold and how many are still available to order..


----------



## Blacksun

Going back and forth buying this all AM.  I have a cap modded MJ2 that sounds amazing... and then his not being balanced and having a Yggy LIM how it will actually sound...


----------



## Barnstormer13

Blacksun said:


> Going back and forth buying this all AM.  I have a cap modded MJ2 that sounds amazing... and then his not being balanced and having a Yggy LIM how it will actually sound...


What headphone(s) do you have?


----------



## Blacksun

Barnstormer13 said:


> What headphone(s) do you have?


Arya's and HD800S's


----------



## Tchoupitoulas

Blacksun said:


> Arya's and HD800S's


Check out the impressions on the sbaf Folkvangr thread. There roshambo123 compares his MJ2 with the FV and his HD 800 SDR. It's towards the bottom of the second page. I'd link it but I'm not sure that's possible. Also check later on in the thread. He decided not to keep it in the end.


----------



## Barnstormer13

Tchoupitoulas said:


> Check out the impressions on the sbaf Folkvangr thread. There roshambo123 compares his MJ2 with the FV and his HD 800 SDR. It's towards the bottom of the second page. I'd link it but I'm not sure that's possible. Also check later on in the thread. He decided not to keep it in the end.


IIRC Roshambo123 also has a Yggy and the SE Folkvangr presented a problem if he wanted to continue to take advantage of the balanced outs. 

I don’t think I’d do it if I were @Blacksun and I say that as someone very happy with the FV. The Yggy really deserves a balanced amplifier and it’s more than good enough to build a system around.


----------



## Tchoupitoulas

Barnstormer13 said:


> IIRC Roshambo123 also has a Yggy and the SE Folkvangr presented a problem if he wanted to continue to take advantage of the balanced outs.


Yeah, he didn't want to deal with transformers converting balanced to SE output to the Folkvangr, which makes sense.


----------



## JLoud

I tried my Yggdrasil both balanced and SE to my WA33 and found the difference almost impossible to hear. I could quickly switch back and forth as I ran both to the WA33 simultaneously. It was so close I can’t say if I heard a difference or imagined it. Currently running the Yggdrasil SE to my Folkvangr and it sounds very good.


----------



## theveterans

JLoud said:


> I tried my Yggdrasil both balanced and SE to my WA33 and found the difference almost impossible to hear. I could quickly switch back and forth as I ran both to the WA33 simultaneously. It was so close I can’t say if I heard a difference or imagined it. Currently running the Yggdrasil SE to my Folkvangr and it sounds very good.



To me it was the Gungnir MB A2, not the Yggdrasil OG that had a very noticeable difference in SE out. GMB A2 SE was compressed/veiled sounding while Balanced out is perfect. Confirmed with Listening at Schiitr


----------



## Blacksun

So anyone using Folkvangr with a Yggdrasil LIM?


----------



## GenEricOne

Blacksun said:


> So anyone using Folkvangr with a Yggdrasil LIM?


I am. Can confirm it works.


----------



## inmytaxi

Barnstormer13 said:


> Surprised the Jot2 can’t handle the stealth.  Seems it would have plenty of power and everything else a planar likes. What are you hearing?


Obvious distortion. I wrote in to see if they've experienced this, actually sounds broken with the Stealth. I'm thinking something is wrong with it, I asked Schiit if they've heard this before.


----------



## inmytaxi

cgb3 said:


> No stealth, but v2. Sounds great with the Schiit Jot 2 (using the Lyr 3 as a preamp, but of course it adds no power). Jot 2 produces 6W into the Stealth's 35 ohms. More than enough to make the stealth sing the macarena.
> 
> Good luck getting rid of those images and sounds from 1993.
> 
> Infecting new generations, one person at a time.


You use jot 2 with a dca stealth? And it sounds good?


----------



## inmytaxi

theveterans said:


> You gotta go speaker amps with Stealth to make it sing unfortunately


I prefer to use tubes with Stealth. Really completes the sound.


----------



## Mike-WI

Folkvangr's still available to order.
I was on the fence. Now I'm in.


----------



## mhanism1

Mike-WI said:


> Folkvangr's still available to order.
> I was on the fence. Now I'm in.


Yeah, same here. I was equal parts 1) novelty/tube coolness/limited production AND 2) sound quality/performance in making my decision to pull the trigger.


----------



## BetaMan10

I received the Folkvangr about a week after they started shipping them and it has really been an experience. It is connected to my OG Yggdrasil. Usually I listen to my focal Stellias and it sounds wonderful with the impedance multiplier on. I then switched to my Susvaras and turned off the impedance multiplier left it on high gain and had to crank it up. It sounded like crap distorted and just bad. I then turned on the impedance multiplier and it sounded way better. So if anyone is wondering if Susvaras work with this amp they do, but you need to have high gain and impedance multiplier on and turn it almost all the way up, but it does sound quite good.


----------



## theveterans

BetaMan10 said:


> I received the Folkvangr about a week after they started shipping them and it has really been an experience. It is connected to my OG Yggdrasil. Usually I listen to my focal Stellias and it sounds wonderful with the impedance multiplier on. I then switched to my Susvaras and turned off the impedance multiplier left it on high gain and had to crank it up. It sounded like crap distorted and just bad. I then turned on the impedance multiplier and it sounded way better. So if anyone is wondering if Susvaras work with this amp they do, but you need to have high gain and impedance multiplier on and turn it almost all the way up, but it does sound quite good.



IMHO it’s definitely gonna run out of steam at high dr tracks, but use the folk as pre for a speaker amp with Susvara on speaker taps, you’ll definitely get the power with Folk’s unique tube flavor


----------



## BetaMan10

Hmmmm you got me thinking so I could go from the yggy to the folk and then to my ragnarok 2 which has plenty of power for the susvara and still get the tubbiness of the folk.


----------



## SDBiotek

BetaMan10 said:


> Hmmmm you got me thinking so I could go from the yggy to the folk and then to my ragnarok 2 which has plenty of power for the susvara and still get the tubbiness of the folk.


Just one person's opinion, but it would be a bit of a waste. I think you'd be better off getting a tubed preamp of your choice, which would have the benefit of multiple inputs, and many can be found for much less than a Folkvangr. Schiit's Freya tube variant costs far less, for example. Does it sound "as tubey"? I don't know.


----------



## gKalkin

Welp, I ended up returning Folkvangr.

Don't get me wrong, it was a fantastic amp. However, after doing some AB testing with my Jot 2, I just could not justify the price given how small of a difference there was.

Folkvangr was my first real tube amp and I was expecting to be able to immediately tell a difference between it and a solid state amp but... I just couldn't. If I had a true blind test, I really am not sure if I would have been able to tell the difference. That doesn't mean that there isn't a difference... I just couldn't readily tell the difference at matched volume levels. I assumed that with such incredibly disparate distortion characteristics that I would be able to immediately pick out one from the other.

I still feel that there was a small difference. Folkvangr seemed ever so slightly more full in sound. It definitely was not "rich" or "syrupy." It didn't matter which set of cans I was using. DCA Stealth, Atrium, 6XX, etc. When I flipped back and forth between the two I could not immediately tell the difference.

For my AB setup, I connected the single ended out of Jot 2 and the output of FV into a cheap switch box* with 1/4th inch to RCA cables. I plugged my headphones in through the output of the switch box with an RCA -> 1/4th cable. This allowed me to switch instantly between the two amps. I matched SPL with a meter to within 0.1db at 1khz**. 

At first, due to the mess of cables on my desk and walking away for a few minutes after setting this up, I wasn't even entirely sure which amp was which. When switching back and forth, I could not hear a perceptible difference. I was a bit deflated. The only time I heard a huge difference on any headphone was on the DCA stealth with the impedance multiplier off.

Even after this experience, when listening to FV without swapping, I felt that it provided a fantastic listening experience and was slightly more engaging (maybe 1-5%) than my other amps on my high impedance cans. I wouldn't discount the feeling you might get by sitting in a dimly lit room and plugging your cans into this glowing monstrosity.

So, all of this is not to say that FV isn't a great amp and that amps don't make a difference. I just wasn't in love with it. For nearly $2k, I wanted to be absolutely enthralled with it.

Anyway, if you love yours then enjoy it. If you're curious, I would still recommend you order one before they're gone. I don't regret I had the opportunity to listen with Folkvangr for the short while that I had it.

* I am aware of the absurdity of connecting a $2k amp to a $20 switch box. I don't think that setup was ideal. However, if there was a massive difference I should have been able to hear it, right?

** No idea how accurate or precise these cheap SPL meters are but I did my best trying to match the level.


----------



## Menkau-ra

gKalkin said:


> Welp, I ended up returning Folkvangr.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it was a fantastic amp. However, after doing some AB testing with my Jot 2, I just could not justify the price given how small of a difference there was.
> 
> ...


Did you try to change tubes? Not so many people like FV with stock tubes. But it's way better with tube swapping. I am waiting for my FV and I know that I need to invest another $1k in tubes. Or at least invest in 2 input tubes.


----------



## theveterans

gKalkin said:


> Welp, I ended up returning Folkvangr.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it was a fantastic amp. However, after doing some AB testing with my Jot 2, I just could not justify the price given how small of a difference there was.
> 
> ...



IMHO, it truly shows that Jot 2 is truly a very good sounding amp for its price. Also, IMHO you should try a used MJ2 as it would suit your headphones much, much better than Folk, particularly the Stealth , but you must absolutely used Balanced only with MJ2


----------



## Menkau-ra

gKalkin said:


> Welp, I ended up returning Folkvangr.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it was a fantastic amp. However, after doing some AB testing with my Jot 2, I just could not justify the price given how small of a difference there was.
> 
> ...


I’ve had the same problem with Lyr OG. I’ve had it for many years and it was sounding like a solid state to my ears. Until I’ve found some good tubes for it: RCA and Phillips Herleen PW. I was blown away the first time I swapped the tubes. That gave me a taste what good tubes could do to the sound. 
FV has very cheap stock tubes. They need to be swapped.


----------



## Barnstormer13

gKalkin said:


> Welp, I ended up returning Folkvangr.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it was a fantastic amp. However, after doing some AB testing with my Jot 2, I just could not justify the price given how small of a difference there was.
> 
> ...


One of the things I was told early in my exploration of all things audio is that rapid AB testing is likely to lead to fatigue where everything sounds the same. The poster who told me that advised listening for more extended periods before changing from A to B. I’ve been doing that for years and I think there’s some truth to it.

That said, I may just be giving more time for my brain to fool me into thinking there’s a difference. I notice that how much I enjoy my sound system is far more dependent on things like my mood, noise in the house and noise exposure that day then the sound system itself.


----------



## tafens

Barnstormer13 said:


> One of the things I was told early in my exploration of all things audio is that rapid AB testing is likely to lead to fatigue where everything sounds the same. The poster who told me that advised listening for more extended periods before changing from A to B. I’ve been doing that for years and I think there’s some truth to it.


The ears fatigue quickly in this regard, at
least my ears. My experience of rapid A/B switching is that any differences heard this way are most clear on the first few switches. Then it gets harder to hear them, and after five switches or so I can almost doubt what I heard the first times, although I still know what I heard.
More than once I have found that the first impressions are incomplete and make-or-break differences can still appear with extended listening.
For example, when rolling tubes with my Lyr3, I thought that the new tube sounded better, more spacious, better detail and sound stage. Only later after a few days I realised that the engagement - the toe-tappingness or PRaT - I felt with some music I love was much less. So out it went. The point is that this took a few days and casual listening to realise. This is why I’m a bit sceptical towards short term blind listening tests. Don’t get me wrong, they do have their use, and they do tell something, but they also don’t necessarily tell the whole story.



Barnstormer13 said:


> That said, I may just be giving more time for my brain to fool me into thinking there’s a difference. I notice that how much I enjoy my sound system is far more dependent on things like my mood, noise in the house and noise exposure that day then the sound system itself.


Absolutely. I can think to myself when listening that this is a great song and I usually enjoy it more, and why don’t I feel that now, nothing in the setup has changed? Then realising that there is one thing that has changed: Me, because I’m a bit stressed over something or just not in that mood.
That said, the right music at the right time can also relieve stress I feel or make my mood better! Music is fantastic that way.


----------



## JLoud

The way the setup in his A/B testing seems sound. But what I have found works the best for me is to listen to at least an entire song, then swap and listen to entire song again. Or even several songs, switch headphones, list to same block of songs. Quick switching seems to mask the subtleties that otherwise make all the difference.


----------



## bcowen

tafens said:


> The ears fatigue quickly in this regard, at
> least my ears. My experience of rapid A/B switching is that any differences heard this way are most clear on the first few switches. Then it gets harder to hear them, and after five switches or so I can almost doubt what I heard the first times, although I still know what I heard.
> More than once I have found that the first impressions are incomplete and make-or-break differences can still appear with extended listening.
> *For example, when rolling tubes with my Lyr3, I thought that the new tube sounded better, more spacious, better detail and sound stage. Only later after a few days I realised that the engagement - the toe-tappingness or PRaT - I felt with some music I love was much less. *So out it went. The point is that this took a few days and casual listening to realise. This is why I’m a bit sceptical towards short term blind listening tests. Don’t get me wrong, they do have their use, and they do tell something, but they also don’t necessarily tell the whole story.


For me, this is a major factor that is very hard (if not impossible) to quantify or evaluate in A/B tests.  There are many tubes I've tried that are technically better in one or more respects, but ultimately fail to engage me in the music.  Some of these I've tried multiple times to minimize the influence of mood and environment, yet the result is the same.  Doesn't mean they are 'bad' tubes, just that they don't synergize with my equipment and/or personal preferences.  Quick A/B and blind tests can be very useful for listening for technical differences, but not very useful (IMO) for determining musical differences.


----------



## jonathan c

If my Grandmum were still around, she would likely say: “if God wanted us to instantly A-B, God would have given us four ears”. 🤷🏻‍♂️🤣.


----------



## Barnstormer13

jonathan c said:


> If my Grandmum were still around, she would likely say: “if God wanted us to instantly A-B, God would have given us four ears”. 🤷🏻‍♂️🤣.


My grand mother would say, “When I was your age We used tube amplifiers!”


----------



## gKalkin (Aug 6, 2022)

Menkau-ra said:


> Did you try to change tubes? Not so many people like FV with stock tubes. But it's way better with tube swapping. I am waiting for my FV and I know that I need to invest another $1k in tubes. Or at least invest in 2 input tubes.


No, I didn't try swapping tubes. Was not really willing to go out of the return period and spend a bunch more money just to see if some new tubes made a difference. At one point I had a Lyr 3 with 5-6 different tubes and I couldn't hear a difference with any of them.



JLoud said:


> The way the setup in his A/B testing seems sound. But what I have found works the best for me is to listen to at least an entire song, then swap and listen to entire song again. Or even several songs, switch headphones, list to same block of songs. Quick switching seems to mask the subtleties that otherwise make all the difference.


Yea, I spent some time listening to full songs on each as well and I did feel something different from Folkvangr. However, I think the further I get into this game, the more I find that I just want simplicity. So I guess my priorities just don't align with owning FV. Was still a fun ride, though!

I do find rapid A/B testing to be quite fatiguing. After a while, it isn't even listening to music. I tried to keep those sessions short and then listen to one of the two amps for a few songs and then listen to the same songs with the other. I found that my wandering mind probably has more of an impact than the amp, haha.



tafens said:


> Absolutely. I can think to myself when listening that this is a great song and I usually enjoy it more, and why don’t I feel that now, nothing in the setup has changed? Then realising that there is one thing that has changed: Me, because I’m a bit stressed over something or just not in that mood.
> That said, the right music at the right time can also relieve stress I feel or make my mood better! Music is fantastic that way.


I find that my mindset probably has the most impact on how much I enjoy my tunes. I could be listening to an HE-1 and if I am stressed out then I won't connect with the music.

With all that said, this is a subjective hobby. If you hear a difference that makes a real difference in your enjoyment of music then don't listen to anyone who says otherwise.


----------



## bcowen

gKalkin said:


> *I find that my mindset probably has the most impact on how much I enjoy my tunes. I could be listening to an HE-1 and if I am stressed out then I won't connect with the music.*
> 
> With all that said, this is a subjective hobby. If you hear a difference that makes a real difference in your enjoyment of music then don't listen to anyone who says otherwise.



I totally agree.  

That said, I got my Folkvangr about 3 weeks ago and unfortunately haven't been able to spend much time with it.  What time I _have_ had left me kind of on the fence about it.  Not that it doesn't sound good, just that it didn't sound _great_ to my ears.  Also have (had) a problem with the volume pot being noisy -- when rotated with no music signal there was a substantial scratchy noise coming through both channels.  Today I finally had some free time, so after listening a couple hours decided to swap the input tubes with some 6N23P's (Russian numbered near-equivalent to a 6DJ8).  Two things happened:  one, the scratchy noise went away. So that was a tube problem, not a volume pot problem. And two, I'm not so much on the fence any more.  Substantial change for the better -- more extended bass with better articulation and slam, and a huge improvement in the mids with harmonic detailing, depth, and color.  It only makes sense that the tubes will make a bigger difference in the resulting sound with Folkvangr than most other amps as we're listening to the tubes themselves more than most other amps.  I've been rolling tubes for many years, but the sonic change from the tube roll here is as big as I've ever heard, quite honestly.  The only bad part is that I have probably 30 or 40 different sets of 6922/6DJ8's (and substitutes) in the stash to listen to, so I guess I'll be busy for a while.  And that's just the input tubes.   

(these are labeled "International" but they are Russian SWGP 6N23P's.  Due to the OEM labeling I can't tell what year they are though)


----------



## 1Audiophool

BetaMan10 said:


> Hmmmm you got me thinking so I could go from the yggy to the folk and then to my ragnarok 2 which has plenty of power for the susvara and still get the tubbiness of the folk.


I was thinking a similar setup… Bifrost2/64 > Folkvangr > V280 > Susvara. So I can see what the FV sound like with Sus since V280 powers them ok. Will be updating amp soon


----------



## DACattack

@bcowen Interesting that you've found the 6N23Ps a good match and a nice improvement -- I have a pair coming from Ukraine (fingers crossed they arrive) via eBay -- and I'm still patiently waiting for my Folkvangr to come out of backorder. Fingers crossed I'll get it by the end of the month. Are your impressions of your Folkvangr from your ZMFs or the 6XXs? Both?


----------



## bcowen

DACattack said:


> @bcowen Interesting that you've found the 6N23Ps a good match and a nice improvement -- I have a pair coming from Ukraine (fingers crossed they arrive) via eBay -- and I'm still patiently waiting for my Folkvangr to come out of backorder. Fingers crossed I'll get it by the end of the month. Are your impressions of your Folkvangr from your ZMFs or the 6XXs? Both?


I've only tried the ZMF's so far.  Impedance switch off.  Interestingly, I preferred the stock 6N1P's in high gain, but the 6N23P's sound better in low gain.  They have a touch of hardness to them in high gain that goes away in low.  I tried the impedance switch a couple times, but can't tell that it makes any difference (with the ZMF's).  Popped in a pair of Tungsram E88CC's late last night and listened for a bit. Love those tubes in my Cary DAC, and they are very different sounding than the 6N23P's in the FV, but not sure they are better or not at this point.


----------



## jonathan c

bcowen said:


> I've only tried the ZMF's so far.  Impedance switch off.  Interestingly, I preferred the stock 6N1P's in high gain, but the 6N23P's sound better in low gain.  They have a touch of hardness to them in high gain that goes away in low.  I tried the impedance switch a couple times, but can't tell that it makes any difference (with the ZMF's).  Popped in a pair of Tungsram E88CC's late last night and listened for a bit. Love those tubes in my Cary DAC, and they are very different sounding than the 6N23P's in the FV, but not sure they are better or not at this point.


Not directly FV-related, but the Tungsram E88CC s are my favourite tube in the 6922 / 6DJ8 category. Wondrously musical match to Foton 6N6P s in the Valhalla 2! 😄


----------



## DACattack

bcowen said:


> I've only tried the ZMF's so far.  Impedance switch off.  Interestingly, I preferred the stock 6N1P's in high gain, but the 6N23P's sound better in low gain.  They have a touch of hardness to them in high gain that goes away in low.  I tried the impedance switch a couple times, but can't tell that it makes any difference (with the ZMF's).  Popped in a pair of Tungsram E88CC's late last night and listened for a bit. Love those tubes in my Cary DAC, and they are very different sounding than the 6N23P's in the FV, but not sure they are better or not at this point.


Given that the architecture of Folkvangr brings you about as close to the tubes as possible, with 30 to 40 sets of input tubes to play around with you're going to need a spreadsheet to track everything. Ha! Thanks for sharing your impressions thus far.


----------



## Mike-WI

"This [Folkvangr] is the worst measuring product we have ever made..."
- Jason
8/10/22
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZqCWt2_qqB-UD0-pcPpxCw
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Schiit/


----------



## ArmchairPhilosopher (Aug 11, 2022)

[disrecard, posted here by accident]


----------



## szore

These should be showing up in classifieds any day now....


----------



## Menkau-ra

szore said:


> These should be showing up in classifieds any day now....


probably not yet, coz people can still send it back to Schiit.


----------



## tafens

Mike-WI said:


> "This [Folkvangr] is the worst measuring product we have ever made..."
> - Jason
> 8/10/22
> YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZqCWt2_qqB-UD0-pcPpxCw
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Schiit/


But still sounding fantastic   

Toward the end of the stream he also said that the 6N6P output tubes are driven pretty hard and that’s why they’ll last only about 5000 hours. I don’t fret though, 5000 hours is still around 2 1/2 years with 4-6 hours a day use.

(and I also have a spare set on hand, too, just in case )


----------



## bcowen

tafens said:


> But still sounding fantastic
> 
> Toward the end of the stream he also said that the 6N6P output tubes are driven pretty hard and that’s why they’ll last only about 5000 hours. I don’t fret though, 5000 hours is still around 2 1/2 years with 4-6 hours a day use.
> 
> *(and I also have a spare set on hand, too, just in case )*


Only one? You're slipping, man.


----------



## mab1376

tafens said:


> But still sounding fantastic
> 
> Toward the end of the stream he also said that the 6N6P output tubes are driven pretty hard and that’s why they’ll last only about 5000 hours. I don’t fret though, 5000 hours is still around 2 1/2 years with 4-6 hours a day use.
> 
> (and I also have a spare set on hand, too, just in case )


Im looking to try a set of 6h30pi


----------



## tafens

bcowen said:


> Only one? You're slipping, man.


Oh my goodness, you are right!
I have to fix that ASAP!


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Aug 13, 2022)

One month follow up on the Folkvangr:

I posted my initial impressions around July 8 after listening to the FV for a day and a half or so. My feeling then was that this amp kicked ass. One month later that feeling hasn’t changed. It really does have a fantastic, grin inducing sound with TOTL detail, staging, clarity and dynamics.

I’m pleased to say the FV is a significant improvement over my other amps. (Lyr3 & Woo WA6-SE). The improvement scales with headphone quality. My ZMF VC scales massively and I highly recommend it with the Folkvangr.

I don’t have any complaints about the amp at all really, While I could probably come up with a few nit-picks compared to solid state amps, compared with other tube amps I’ve owned it’s a very well designed amp. It doesn’t have the shear massive solidness of the Woo thick walled extruded aluminum case and 1/4” engraved face plate, but it feels well made and the money clearly is spent on the insides. It’s modern looking with a touch of Art Deco and a touch of Frankenstein, but it works.


----------



## mrAbundio

I've bought so much Schiit in the last months. Went from having just an Yggy to a Bifrost > Lyr 3 for my gaming rig, and the FV for my music listening rig. Quite satisfied! My stash of tubes is suspiciously starting to grow. Don't know when that started to happen. 

Though I wonder if anyone here has listened to the HA2-SF, this was my first option for an amp before Schiit announced the FV and I decided it looked too crazy not to give it a try. Looking for other people's comparison points, now that I have a better idea of how tubes sound like.


----------



## bcowen

mrAbundio said:


> I've bought so much Schiit in the last months. Went from having just an Yggy to a Bifrost > Lyr 3 for my gaming rig, and the FV for my music listening rig. Quite satisfied! *My stash of tubes is suspiciously starting to grow.* Don't know when that started to happen.
> 
> Though I wonder if anyone here has listened to the HA2-SF, this was my first option for an amp before Schiit announced the FV and I decided it looked too crazy not to give it a try. Looking for other people's comparison points, now that I have a better idea of how tubes sound like.


Don't worry.  It will get worse.   🤣


----------



## Barnstormer13

bcowen said:


> Don't worry.  It will get worse.   🤣


True statement. The smart thing to do is treat it like the beginning of a long term debilitating illness.


----------



## tamleo

mrAbundio said:


> I've bought so much Schiit in the last months. Went from having just an Yggy to a Bifrost > Lyr 3 for my gaming rig, and the FV for my music listening rig. Quite satisfied! My stash of tubes is suspiciously starting to grow. Don't know when that started to happen.
> 
> Though I wonder if anyone here has listened to the HA2-SF, this was my first option for an amp before Schiit announced the FV and I decided it looked too crazy not to give it a try. Looking for other people's comparison points, now that I have a better idea of how tubes sound like.


Hello,
How is the Lyr 3 sound quality compared to the FV generally? Especially in depth/volume granularity? Tks


----------



## mrAbundio

tamleo said:


> How is the Lyr 3 sound quality compared to the FV generally?


They're very different to my ears. The Lyr is quite forgiving and always provides an enjoyable experience. Nice separation and clarity, rich treble, moderate (yet sufficient) lows. I have it connected to a gaming console (via a Bifrost) and I like how it enhances the presentation of my games. The FV is either a revelation or a 'blah' experience depending on the recording and your choice of headphones. Whereas the Lyr is always ready to give you something nice (and remain a bit in the surface of things) the FV will either make your jaw drop with lifelike, emotional, holographic sound, or leave you dissatisfied as you discover that some songs in your database were not as well recorded as you thought. 

Volume behaves different in both. The Lyr is more traditional in the sense that after a point things just get louder (and it does have plenty of power), where the FV's volume is a measure of how much musical ocean is around you. It asks to be listened at high levels, things just get richer and richer (which might be kind of a hazard, I think)

Hope this helps!


----------



## ardbeg1975 (Aug 14, 2022)

mrAbundio said:


> They're very different to my ears. The Lyr is quite forgiving and always provides an enjoyable experience. Nice separation and clarity, rich treble, moderate (yet sufficient) lows. I have it connected to a gaming console (via a Bifrost) and I like how it enhances the presentation of my games. The FV is either a revelation or a 'blah' experience depending on the recording and your choice of headphones. Whereas the Lyr is always ready to give you something nice (and remain a bit in the surface of things) the FV will either make your jaw drop with lifelike, emotional, holographic sound, or leave you dissatisfied as you discover that some songs in your database were not as well recorded as you thought.
> 
> Volume behaves different in both. The Lyr is more traditional in the sense that after a point things just get louder (and it does have plenty of power), where the FV's volume is a measure of how much musical ocean is around you. It asks to be listened at high levels, things just get richer and richer (which might be kind of a hazard, I think)
> 
> Hope this helps!


I concur with above and would add — the Lyr has a lot of power (~6W at 32 ohms) and you can almost hear the pent up potential in the air with lower impedance headphones. At 300 ohms (given typology), the FV has more power but as said above it doesn’t translate into raw volume as it goes with the Lyr. As a hybrid, the “tube” sound is much less prominent on the Lyr and you tend to hear more of the SS power potential than the tube 3D sense of space. Rolling different tubes into the Lyr will make more subtle sonic differences in general compared to rolling tubes in OPT or OTL amps. Lastly, I think the FV brings out better soundstage than the Lyr (relative to the underlying recording and headphone of course). But overall, the FV is more picky and despite the impedance multiplier (which I ignore), for me it is at its very best (which is quite awesome) with 300+ ohm dynamic headphones like ZMFs.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Aug 14, 2022)

mrAbundio said:


> They're very different to my ears. The Lyr is quite forgiving and always provides an enjoyable experience. Nice separation and clarity, rich treble, moderate (yet sufficient) lows. I have it connected to a gaming console (via a Bifrost) and I like how it enhances the presentation of my games. The FV is either a revelation or a 'blah' experience depending on the recording and your choice of headphones. Whereas the Lyr is always ready to give you something nice (and remain a bit in the surface of things) the FV will either make your jaw drop with lifelike, emotional, holographic sound, or leave you dissatisfied as you discover that some songs in your database were not as well recorded as you thought.
> 
> Volume behaves different in both. The Lyr is more traditional in the sense that after a point things just get louder (and it does have plenty of power), where the FV's volume is a measure of how much musical ocean is around you. It asks to be listened at high levels, things just get richer and richer (which might be kind of a hazard, I think)
> 
> Hope this helps!





ardbeg1975 said:


> I concur with above and would add — the Lyr has a lot of power (~6W at 32 ohms) and you can almost hear the pent up potential in the air with lower impedance headphones. At 300 ohms (given typology), the FV has more power but as said above it doesn’t translate into raw volume as it goes with the Lyr. As a hybrid, the “tube” sound is much less prominent on the Lyr and you tend to hear more of the SS power potential than the tube 3D sense of space. Rolling different tubes into the Lyr will make more subtle sonic differences in general compared to rolling tubes in OPT or OTL amps. Lastly, I think the FV brings out better soundstage than the Lyr (relative to the underlying recording and headphone of course). But overall, the FV is more picky and despite the impedance multiplier (which I ignore), for me it is at its very best (which is quite awesome) with 300+ ohm dynamic headphones like ZMFs.


I agree with both these posts. I would add that the Lyr 3 sounds more like a solid state amp. The bass is tighter and more controlled, the soundstage is less holographic, clarity is outstanding and overall it’s drier and edgier. On a more subtle level, the layering, imaging and microdynamics on the Lyr3 don’t stand out like on the FV. That said, it’s really good with low impedance, low efficiency headphones and is a relatively forgiving amp.

In many ways, the FV sounds like what it is- a high end transformer less tube amp. It’s lush, a little wet sounding and more euphonic than the Lyr while at the same time very dynamic with an amazing level of detail and imaging. It is not very forgiving though in some areas- poorly mastered recordings are obvious and it strongly prefers fast, high efficiency headphones. Unlike most OTLs, it does fine with moderate impedance headphones with reasonable levels of efficiency.

Overall I’d say the Lyr3 is like a well prepared slice of steak served with a dry Cabernet. The FV is BBQ ribs with a tangy, spicy sauce and served with craft beer.


----------



## Menkau-ra

How FV sounds with Grado? Do you need to use the impedance multiplier?


----------



## JLoud

I use the FV with the GS3000e and Hemp. Low gain with multiplier on. Sounds really good. Smooth with a large soundstage. The multiplier seems to tighten up the bass response.


----------



## Kapazza

Had been going back and forth with the gain switch, listening to Atriums, when I heard some distortion on high gain at 1:31 on _My Hallelujah _by Autoheart. When he sings “this kind of LOVE never LASTS”, I heard distortion on those emphasized words. Set the gain to low, volume matched (granted, I was at 89 dB, 4pm on the dial), and no more distortion. So, gain will stay set at low from now on.


----------



## jonathan c

Barnstormer13 said:


> I agree with both these posts. I would add that the Lyr 3 sounds more like a solid state amp. The bass is tighter and more controlled, the soundstage is less holographic, clarity is outstanding and overall it’s drier and edgier. On a more subtle level, the layering, imaging and microdynamics on the Lyr3 don’t stand out like on the FV. That said, it’s really good with low impedance, low efficiency headphones and is a relatively forgiving amp.
> 
> In many ways, the FV sounds like what it is- a high end transformer less tube amp. It’s lush, a little wet sounding and more euphonic than the Lyr while at the same time very dynamic with an amazing level of detail and imaging. It is not very forgiving though in some areas- poorly mastered recordings are obvious and it strongly prefers fast, high efficiency headphones. Unlike most OTLs, it does fine with moderate impedance headphones with reasonable levels of efficiency.
> 
> Overall I’d say the Lyr3 is like a well prepared slice of steak served with a dry Cabernet. The FV is BBQ ribs with a tangy, spicy sauce and served with craft beer.


If you use a @Deyan 6J5+6J5 —> 6SN7 adapter and use Ken-Rad 6C5 tubes for a Schiit Lyr 3, I can _assure_ you that the sound that emanates is neither dry nor edgy and is liquid and holographic. Bass is fantastic! That to be sure!


----------



## Barnstormer13

jonathan c said:


> If you use a @Deyan 6J5+6J5 —> 6SN7 adapter and use Ken-Rad 6C5 tubes for a Schiit Lyr 3, I can _assure_ you that the sound that emanates is neither dry nor edgy and is liquid and holographic. Bass is fantastic! That to be sure!


I’ll have to take your word for it. I’m planning to sell my Lyr 3 and Woo. The FV is better with my 3 favorite headphones and they’re just collecting dust.


----------



## drsarana

critmonkey94 said:


> I’m receiving my black folkvangr tomorrow. Very excited! Going to pair it with my Utopias.


How was your experience so far with Utopia?


----------



## ardbeg1975

jonathan c said:


> If you use a @Deyan 6J5+6J5 —> 6SN7 adapter and use Ken-Rad 6C5 tubes for a Schiit Lyr 3, I can _assure_ you that the sound that emanates is neither dry nor edgy and is liquid and holographic. Bass is fantastic! That to be sure!


I agree you can get some wonderful tube pairings with the Lyr 3. At various times, I rolled ‘50s era MELZ and Foton 6N8Ss into the Lyr BUT I’d submit you will hear more of those tubes’ character on, for example, a OTL or OPT amp. Or even on something like a Vali 2+ which was very SS in sound with new production stock tubes but could be pushed more in a “tubey” direction with NOS tubes than the Lyr. If I’m going to burn a matched pair of vintage MELZs, I’m putting them in the FV via adapter (or my LTA MZ3) but that is just me.


----------



## jonathan c

…same here with the Melz 6N8S / 1578, vintages 1959/1963, in LTA MZ3 😀☑️


----------



## ScotchNeat

drsarana said:


> How was your experience so far with Utopia?



This wasn't aimed at me, but I love the pairing, especially for hard rock/metal, which were genres where the Utopia had not been as big an upgrade from my previous Clears as I expected when paired with the Monolith THX-788.   The FV brought the same liveliness and "fun" to harder music that I was already experiencing with Jazz, and I find myself reaching for the volume knob quite a bit more often.


----------



## mab1376

Does anyone know which 6n6p tube is #1 and which is #8 (e.g. last before headphones)?


----------



## Beefy (Aug 16, 2022)

mab1376 said:


> Does anyone know which 6n6p tube is #1 and which is #8 (e.g. last before headphones)?



The output tubes are surely in parallel, not series. There is almost certainly no first or last tube.


----------



## mab1376

Beefy said:


> The output tubes are in parallel. There is no first or last tube.


I thought the topology was a white cathode follower which should be one tube into the next (2 sets of 4, 1 set per channel).

I'm not an electrical engineer by any stretch, so if I'm wrong please explain as simplistically as possible.


----------



## Beefy (Aug 16, 2022)

mab1376 said:


> I thought the topology was a white cathode follower which should be one tube into the next (2 sets of 4, 1 set per channel).
> 
> I'm not an electrical engineer by any stretch, so if I'm wrong please explain as simplistically as possible.



Yes, but with two pairs per channel (presumably in parallel) and two channels, there's still no first and last that would make any sense.


----------



## michael2v

jonathan c said:


> Not directly FV-related, but the Tungsram E88CC s are my favourite tube in the 6922 / 6DJ8 category. Wondrously musical match to Foton 6N6P s in the Valhalla 2! 😄


Do you think they’re worth $140 for a pair (the best price I’ve recently been able to find)?


----------



## jonathan c

michael2v said:


> Do you think they’re worth $140 for a pair (the best price I’ve recently been able to find)?


I do.


----------



## Barnstormer13

It’s getting hard to resist rolling with all the tube talk. I may have to explore some 6922  NOS.


----------



## jonathan c (Aug 20, 2022)

Barnstormer13 said:


> It’s getting hard to resist rolling with all the tube talk. I may have to explore some 6922  NOS.


At least with the FV, it’s one pair (+ one pair backup?) rather than four pairs for the 6N6P.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Aug 20, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> At least with the FV, it’s one pair (+ one pair backup?) rather than four pairs for the 6N6P.


True. I did pick up a set of the 6N6P. Already. They’re pretty cheap and I figured with the Ukrainian war it wouldn’t hurt to plan for scarcity.

I like the idea of backup. Rolling a few tubes will give me some spares if a tube goes out. Ok, I now feel perfectly justified.

EDIT: Picked up a pair of matched Tungsram E88CCs. Not a ton of bargains out there but this looked like one- $99 + shipping on eBay.


----------



## bcowen

Barnstormer13 said:


> True. I did pick up a set of the 6N6P. Already. They’re pretty cheap and I figured with the Ukrainian war it wouldn’t hurt to plan for scarcity.
> 
> I like the idea of backup. Rolling a few tubes will give me some spares if a tube goes out. Ok, I now feel perfectly justified.
> 
> EDIT: Picked up a pair of matched Tungsram E88CCs. Not a ton of bargains out there but this looked like one- $99 + shipping on eBay.


I haven't yet rolled the 6N6P's....have a nice set of '50's Fotons on deck as soon as I get around to it.  But I've rolled some SWGP 6N23P's, the Tungsrams, and some Amperex Holland 6DJ8's.  While they all sound different of course, I'll just say that the stock 6N1P's won't ever be going back in.  Brimar 6BQ7A's are next...


----------



## michael2v

tafens said:


> But still sounding fantastic
> 
> Toward the end of the stream he also said that the 6N6P output tubes are driven pretty hard and that’s why they’ll last only about 5000 hours. I don’t fret though, 5000 hours is still around 2 1/2 years with 4-6 hours a day use.
> 
> (and I also have a spare set on hand, too, just in case )


With that many tubes per channel, how does one know when any of them are going bad (and which ones)?


----------



## bcowen

michael2v said:


> With that many tubes per channel, how does one know when any of them are going bad (and which ones)?


----------



## Orange5o

Y'all are a bad influence. Now have pairs in 6N23P-EV Elektrons, Bugle Boy 6Dj8's, Raytheon 6bz7's, and Telefunken 6DJ8's, and 16 backup 6N6P Gold Grids.


----------



## 1Audiophool

I haven’t rolled 6n6’s yet either. I have 8 Fotons incoming any day now that I’ll probably try soon.

 I have put in a pair of RTC 7308 for the input and really really like them. I have a few other sets to try as well but haven’t been able to get myself to pull the RTC’s… Bifrost2/64 > Folkvangr / RTC 7308 > HD800S = fantastic. 

Haven’t even touched my Susvara/SS setup since the Folkvangr arrived 😁

Definitely interested in picking up a pair of the Tungsram mentioned here… anyone have a good source? Brent maybe? TIA


----------



## Barnstormer13

Orange5o said:


> Y'all are a bad influence. Now have pairs in 6N23P-EV Elektrons, Bugle Boy 6Dj8's, Raytheon 6bz7's, and Telefunken 6DJ8's, and 16 backup 6N6P Gold Grids.


What’s your favorite so far?


----------



## Orange5o

Barnstormer13 said:


> What’s your favorite so far?


Haven't spent enough time to answer that, but will in the next month or so. I love teles, and am intrigued to run 4x 12ax7 and 2x 12au7 telefunken tubes in my phono pre into the Folk with the teles in there too. Too much of a good thing? We'll see!


----------



## michael2v

bcowen said:


>


I can see where this is going…! 🤣


----------



## 1Audiophool

bcowen said:


>


I’ve been seriously looking into picking up a tester but not knowing squat about them… it’s a bit overwhelming to wrap my head around.

Not only the testers available ( which I have found some good sources describing various models, reliability, what they test for, etc) but the reliability of sellers, conditions of the equipment and the operation of it. when you know absolutely nothing about it…it’s a lot!!! 🤯 
Especially to dump a couple grand into it… seems like a gamble to say the least. 
Really would like to pick one up at some point though. There’s a couple Hickock 539 I’ve been watching (and drooling over) but I’ve got my sights set on an amp upgrade first.


----------



## Mike-WI

1Audiophool said:


> I’ve been seriously looking into picking up a tester but not knowing squat about them… it’s a bit overwhelming to wrap my head around.
> 
> Not only the testers available ( which I have found some good sources describing various models, reliability, what they test for, etc) but the reliability of sellers, conditions of the equipment and the operation of it. when you know absolutely nothing about it…it’s a lot!!! 🤯
> Especially to dump a couple grand into it… seems like a gamble to say the least.
> Really would like to pick one up at some point though. There’s a couple Hickock 539 I’ve been watching (and drooling over) but I’ve got my sights set on an amp upgrade first.


I am a tube novice but have thought about testers in the past. 

Seems like a good opportunity for a state or regional audio club to purchase. Would help with shared cost and shared knowledge.


----------



## JS27

This is simply a few follow-up Folkvangr thoughts, maybe as a data-point for newbies.  Just one person's take as a data-point....not an argument or counter to any prior impressions:

For what's it's worth, for tube newbies who picked up Folkvangr, I would make a humble plea that this is not a rewarding amp to develop tube nervosa on.  You will see chatter around rolling a roll that rolled a roll on a EC9874-XN with the orange labeling from May 14, 1974 when Eddie "Lunn Bun" McChesire was known to be the working the line after a steak-and-pie night and his knowledge and flatulence famously produced  DA' BEST EC9874-XN outside perhaps the Bad Bugle Drummer Boys of August of 79'........but stop.  The 6N1P and 6N6P are interesting, fairly unique tubes that were cranked out in a small handful of Russian factories long before landing as an audio/amp option.

For 6N6P's....from 00's era DIY amps to the Valhalla 2 in the teens.....I've picked up 6N6P's from the 60's, 70's, 80's, and 90's.  I've found pretty minor differences....with quality control (or my luck) slipping most in the 90's versions.  I tend to go with some sets from the 70's most often.....I don't find the famed 60's variants notably better.  These were precision equipment-bound tubes made in a smallish number of factories.....be mindful of wild audiophile claims (and paying the wild claim tax via high prices) like "Gold Grid", Foton's are the best, etc. (like 70% of 6N6P's have gold-plating, etc).  Absolutely do get yourself 1 or 2 change-out sets before availability or price slide further.....but in my humble opinion I wouldn't go nuts on the 6N6P's.

I like the stock 6N1P sound quite a bit.  It's not without weak-spots.....but it's detailed, fast, and stages in an interesting manner.  It's great for more aggressive genres like metal.  It may not be everyone's cup of tea.....but like the 6N6P's above I have (by 6N1P standards) a wide selection of these tubes and find no particular outliers.  The tubes Schiit provides with Valhalla 2/Folkvangr are pretty representative of the model......I have zero idea what people have in mind as the in-family alternative when they claim "SCHITT SENDS LOW END STOCK TUBEZ CHANG TO BEST 6N1P".  Also like above, for sure get yourself 1 or 2 sets of matches pairs now.....but personally I wouldn't go wild on some perceived unique variant vs. bird in the hand while they are still about.

The 'good' news is...the 6N1P's are realistically swappable for the 6DJ8/ECC88/6922/etc. family.  The 'bad' news is.....that is a pretty famous family of amp tubes that's had a couple decades of picking over with the requisite remaining high prices.  There are some pretty decent new-make and still some very good NOS.....but they are relatively pricey and full of tube-sales hype to keep premiums up on remaining stock ("Bugle Boys", etc.)  Totally my subjective opinion......I've found Folkvangr sonically rewards some of the less hyped Amprex from the 70's/80's vs. NOS Telefunken's or new Gold Lion's (nice on Folkvangr, but can get pretty bright depending on the mix).  My simple two cents would be to try a reasonable priced NOS pair from a trusted tube vendor.....if you think you hear wild improvements then down the rabbit (and budget) hole you go.  Side grade or interesting but not mind-blowing....grab two more available, much cheaper match 6N1P pairs and feel good.


----------



## Barnstormer13

JS27 said:


> This is simply a few follow-up Folkvangr thoughts, maybe as a data-point for newbies.  Just one person's take as a data-point....not an argument or counter to any prior impressions:
> 
> For what's it's worth, for tube newbies who picked up Folkvangr, I would make a humble plea that this is not a rewarding amp to develop tube nervosa on.  You will see chatter around rolling a roll that rolled a roll on a EC9874-XN with the orange labeling from May 14, 1974 when Eddie "Lunn Bun" McChesire was known to be the working the line after a steak-and-pie night and his knowledge and flatulence famously produced  DA' BEST EC9874-XN outside perhaps the Bad Bugle Drummer Boys of August of 79'........but stop.  The 6N1P and 6N6P are interesting, fairly unique tubes that were cranked out in a small handful of Russian factories long before landing as an audio/amp option.
> 
> ...


Good advice. In my opinion a well designed amp shouldn’t need a tube swap first thing to sound good and the FV sounds fantastic powering the cheap tubes it ships with. 

It’s easy enough to spend the price of an amp on tubes and I appreciate that Schiit doesn’t require such insanity. That said, changing tubes will change the sound and I’m looking forward to reading peoples impressions, even the hyperbolic ones.


----------



## michael2v

JS27 said:


> This is simply a few follow-up Folkvangr thoughts, maybe as a data-point for newbies.  Just one person's take as a data-point....not an argument or counter to any prior impressions:
> 
> For what's it's worth, for tube newbies who picked up Folkvangr, I would make a humble plea that this is not a rewarding amp to develop tube nervosa on.  You will see chatter around rolling a roll that rolled a roll on a EC9874-XN with the orange labeling from May 14, 1974 when Eddie "Lunn Bun" McChesire was known to be the working the line after a steak-and-pie night and his knowledge and flatulence famously produced  DA' BEST EC9874-XN outside perhaps the Bad Bugle Drummer Boys of August of 79'........but stop.  The 6N1P and 6N6P are interesting, fairly unique tubes that were cranked out in a small handful of Russian factories long before landing as an audio/amp option.
> 
> ...


I don’t mean to start a flame war, but the stock tubes in my Valhalla 2 with a glass of good bourbon has made for the best pairing I’ve found yet!


----------



## Mike-WI

michael2v said:


> I don’t mean to start a flame war, but the stock tubes in my Valhalla 2 with a glass of good bourbon has made for the best pairing I’ve found yet!


You may not be familiar with the Schiit Audio threads, but the obvious question(s) will be...
What bourbon?*


* - and that has potential for a flame war.


----------



## jonathan c

michael2v said:


> I don’t mean to start a flame war, but the stock tubes in my Valhalla 2 with a glass of good bourbon has made for the best pairing I’ve found yet!


…and when the bourbon wears off?…🤪🤔…


----------



## Barnstormer13

I’m not much of a bourbon sophisticate. I like Maker’s Mark and have never felt the urge to explore further. 

Scotch is another matter though. I can and will seek out quality 12 and 18 year old single malts.


----------



## bcowen

jonathan c said:


> …and when the bourbon wears off?…🤪🤔…


More bourbon, obviously.  Are you new around here?   🤣🤣🤣


----------



## jonathan c

bcowen said:


> More bourbon, obviously.  Are you new around here?   🤣🤣🤣


By that illogic, via bourbon, ECGs will sound like Fivres or Visseaux…😖—>?—>🥲.


----------



## bcowen

jonathan c said:


> By that illogic, via bourbon, ECGs will sound like Fivres or Visseaux…😖—>?—>🥲.


Whew.  I misread that at first and thought you were accusing me of being _logical_.  Was gettin' my flamethrower all dusted off...


----------



## Zachik

bcowen said:


> Was gettin' my flamethrower all dusted off...


The Elon Musk one? I regret not getting one of these... Now, Elon Musk is using a much more powerful version!


----------



## jonathan c

Zachik said:


> The Elon Musk one? I regret not getting one of these... Now, Elon Musk is using a much more powerful version!


…just right for those DarkVoice soldering smelting jobs! 🔥😏…


----------



## michael2v

Mike-WI said:


> You may not be familiar with the Schiit Audio threads, but the obvious question(s) will be...
> What bourbon?*
> 
> 
> * - and that has potential for a flame war.


Hah, indeed! I usually reach for some Bulleit 10-year when I want to treat myself, but I also recently discovered the Classic Laddie from Bruichladdich for something completely different (scotch was my original gateway drug!).


----------



## asix

Did anyone get a chance to compare FV against Freya+ as a preamp yet?


----------



## jonathan c

Not yet, I guess…too much bourbon ⬆️


----------



## mab1376

Some Matsushita 7DJ8 today!


----------



## michael2v

These are my absolute favorite 6922 equivalent, I just wish they weren’t so hard to find!


----------



## mrAbundio

asix said:


> Did anyone get a chance to compare FV against Freya+ as a preamp yet?


I might soon. I have a Lyr 3 for my gaming rig, loved the sound, and now I'm wondering if a Freya+ isn't better suited for it (more tube and power for my loudspeakers), ordered a set of 4 matched Sylvania 6SN7GTBs, and once they're here I'll give the Freya+ a try for a week before deciding if I keep that, or the Lyr (and if I keep the Lyr I'm basically set for tubes )

Along with those tubes, I'll be getting a matched pair of BELs (basically an Amperex PQ from the 1960's, made in India) for the FV (currently, you can get them at a very affordable price)

I can post some impressions when I get all of these.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Aug 24, 2022)

mrAbundio said:


> I might soon. I have a Lyr 3 for my gaming rig, loved the sound, and now I'm wondering if a Freya+ isn't better suited for it (more tube and power for my loudspeakers), ordered a set of 4 matched Sylvania 6SN7GTBs, and once they're here I'll give the Freya+ a try for a week before deciding if I keep that, or the Lyr (and if I keep the Lyr I'm basically set for tubes )
> 
> Along with those tubes, I'll be getting a matched pair of BELs (basically an Amperex PQ from the 1960's, made in India) for the FV (currently, you can get them at a very affordable price)
> 
> I can post some impressions when I get all of these.


Should be interesting. I’ve never heard an Indian tube. Or if I did, it was an OEM tube and I never knew.


----------



## jonathan c

This may be of interest / from Upscale Audio website (a good while ago):


----------



## DougD

Folkvangr activity !!!

I got an email a couple of hours ago saying that a FedEx shipping label had been lovely slapped onto a box. 

The logjam has broken. At least for a while.


----------



## ardbeg1975

Still surprised they haven’t sold out yet.


----------



## theveterans

ardbeg1975 said:


> Still surprised they haven’t sold out yet.



A $1800 amp + tax is hard to swallow these days unfortunately. Lots are hoping to get at used one at $1500 or less IMHO


----------



## ardbeg1975 (Aug 24, 2022)

theveterans said:


> A $1800 amp + tax is hard to swallow these days unfortunately. Lots are hoping to get at used one at $1500 or less IMHO


I agree there is a price / macroeconomic inhibitor aspect to slow sales however I still thought ~250 tube addicts would “find a way” to buy one.


----------



## Mike-WI

ardbeg1975 said:


> I agree there is a price / macroeconomic inhibitor aspect to slow sales however I still thought ~250 tube addicts would “find a way” to buy one.





ardbeg1975 said:


> Still surprised they haven’t sold out yet.





theveterans said:


> A $1800 amp + tax is hard to swallow these days unfortunately. Lots are hoping to get at used one at $1500 or less IMHO



I'm not sure if absolute price is the inhibitor as many consumer electronic devices cost much more. It is just a new, un-reviewed tube monstrosity.

Yes. I ordered one.


----------



## JLoud

I actually think after they sell out the price will hold or even eventually go up. Scarcity makes most things go in value.


----------



## jonathan c

JLoud said:


> I actually think after they sell out the price will hold or even eventually go up. Scarcity makes most things go in value.


That can work in unintended ways: since the FV needs eight (!) 6N6Ps, scarcity of the tubes  will raise their price and might depress the FV price…🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## JLoud

We shall see. I don't plan on selling mine. Of course I've said that about the last 5 amps and 10 headphones.


----------



## cgb3 (Aug 24, 2022)

theveterans said:


> A $1800 amp + tax is hard to swallow these days unfortunately. Lots are hoping to get at used one at $1500 or less IMHO


It may be 1 year, it may be 6 months.

I'll pick one up for ~<$800 (which is my bite price).


----------



## JLoud

Not sure we will see that price any time soon. Look at what a used Yggy goes for. Or a Ragnarok. But I guess you never know.


----------



## DACattack

DougD said:


> I got an email a couple of hours ago saying that a FedEx shipping label had been lovely slapped onto a box.


When did you order yours? And what color? Mine's a black that I ordered on 7/2, but haven't had any update yet.


----------



## jonathan c

JLoud said:


> We shall see. I don't *plan *on selling mine. Of course I've said that about the last 5 amps and 10 headphones.


…once again, ‘idea and execution are seldom found in the same head’…


----------



## DougD

DACattack said:


> When did you order yours? And what color? Mine's a black that I ordered on 7/2, but haven't had any update yet.


Same as you ... black & ordered Sat 7/2 ... in the a.m.

FedEx tracking says they've received it, so it is actually out the door from Schiit California Manufacturing/Assembly Center #1.

Hopefully yours will also be in transit soon, followed by more, like the 82nd Airborne jumping out of a C-17. (Seriously, I have no idea how fast Schiit can put them together and test them, if all the parts are on hand.)


----------



## bcowen

jonathan c said:


> That can work in unintended ways: since the FV needs eight (!) 6N6Ps, scarcity of the tubes  will raise their price and might depress the FV price…🤷🏻‍♂️


There's probably like 3.2 billion 6N6P's still in Russia.  The black market will engage at some point and start sneaking them out.   🤣 

(the 3.2 billion is just a guess...I might be off by a thousand or two )


----------



## DACattack

@DougD Ah, then there's hope. Mine was ordered just past 1 p.m., so fingers crossed. Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## DougD

DACattack said:


> @DougD Ah, then there's hope. Mine was ordered just past 1 p.m., so fingers crossed. Hope you get yours soon!


Yes, there is hope!

Mine has an ETA of 6 days. Coast-to-coast is a long truck ride. 

Unfortunately I think I have already solved my "how to I position and connect everything with this new box to add to the rack" problem. So the wait will be semi-tortuous. But no worse that what we've already been through.

But new units arriving in the hands of new listeners should re-vitalize this thread in a couple of weeks.


----------



## wasupdog

My order was 7/3 for black and still no update.  It looks like it will be soon though.


----------



## Menkau-ra

wasupdog said:


> My order was 7/3 for black and still no update.  It looks like it will be soon though.


mine was 7/19, still no updates


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Aug 26, 2022)

Menkau-ra said:


> mine was 7/19, still no updates


I’m sorry it’s been such a long wait. I think you’ll probably find it worthwhile though.

Tonight I put on one of my favorite albums for the first time with the Folkvangr and it was sublime. Crystal clear, detailed mids,  enveloping soundstage, perfect treble, and so musical.


----------



## Barnstormer13

Well dammit!

I guess I’m glad I’m lazy and haven’t sold my Woo yet. The Folkvangr has started shutting itself down after about 10 minutes of operation. I swapped in a full fresh set of tubes and it didn’t change anything. The rest of the chain works fine.

Anyway, I reached out to Schiit customer service for warranty repair.


----------



## jonathan c

Barnstormer13 said:


> Well dammit!
> 
> I guess I’m glad I’m lazy and haven’t sold my Woo yet. The Folkvangr has started shutting itself down after about 10 minutes of operation. I swapped in a full fresh set of tubes and it didn’t change anything. The rest of the chain works fine.
> 
> Anyway, I reached out to Schiit customer service for warranty repair.


I am sorry to hear that. Tubes can be finicky enough; it’s a sad state when the amp gets petulant. ☹️😢🤬…


----------



## mrAbundio

Barnstormer13 said:


> Well dammit!
> 
> I guess I’m glad I’m lazy and haven’t sold my Woo yet. The Folkvangr has started shutting itself down after about 10 minutes of operation. I swapped in a full fresh set of tubes and it didn’t change anything. The rest of the chain works fine.
> 
> Anyway, I reached out to Schiit customer service for warranty repair.


Sorry to hear that too! Let us know what happens


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Aug 27, 2022)

Thanks guys. I’m sure it will work itself out. I’m just bummed I won’t be listening to it for what will likely be weeks and possibly months if whatever component failed isn’t in stock.

On the bright side, I’m enjoying listening to the Woo. It has that distinctive SET transformer coupled sound and slams like a beast.


----------



## JLoud

I really liked the WA6se when I had it. Kind of the sweet spot for cost/performance from Woo.


----------



## KeyboardCowboy

I'm glad to see there is movement on some of your orders. I ordered 7/14 but still just at the "AUTHORIZED" stage.


----------



## Barnstormer13

Here’s a weird one for the experts (and maybe @Jason Stoddard ):

A couple days ago my FV started shutting off the audio and pre- outs. Turning off the unit and turning it back on would reset the outs for about 15 minutes then it would shut down again. I didn’t wait that long before turning it back on to reset whatever tripped (1 minute to about 20 minutes) but it  was pretty consistent at shutting down 10-15 minutes after turning it back on, even after a complete tube change out.

I sent a message to Schiit and I’m waiting for an RA, but last night I missed listening to my FV so I turned it on and I figured I’d listen until it shut itself down. I listened for over 3 hours with no problems at all. Ambient temperature was about the same at 70 F, volume the same at about 70 dB, headphone and source the same, etc. The only thing different: Before it started tripping it had been on about 24 hours (forgot to turn it off before going to bed).

It seems to be at stable temperature within a couple hours so the only thing I can think is power quality was way off when it was tripping out. How likely is this? None of the other electronics (including the streamer, BF2, Saga) had any problems. I don’t think cooling is an issue- plenty of ventilation clearance


----------



## JLoud

I never leave my tube amps on over night. Mostly to save the tubes, but some of my amps warn against using them over about 6 hours. I know Jason said you could leave it on, but I think you might be on to something. Let us know if it starts shutting off after a few hours. I'm curious now.


----------



## jonathan c (Aug 28, 2022)

Barnstormer13 said:


> Here’s a weird one for the experts (and maybe @Jason Stoddard ):
> 
> A couple days ago my FV started shutting off the audio and pre- outs. Turning off the unit and turning it back on would reset the outs for about 15 minutes then it would shut down again. I didn’t wait that long before turning it back on to reset whatever tripped (1 minute to about 20 minutes) but it  was pretty consistent at shutting down 10-15 minutes after turning it back on, even after a complete tube change out.
> 
> ...


Do you have the FV plugged directly into the wall socket or into any form of power conditioner (strip / component)?….there are ten tubes that need to get to stable operating conditions - any electrical ‘hiccups’ might (?) wreak havoc…🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## ardbeg1975

Anyone know if you can run original 6SN7GT (not GTA or B) via adapter in the 6922 compatible sockets?

The GTs have lower specs: 
6SN7GT max plate voltage = 300v Plate dissipation (max) 2.5w (each plate)
6SN7GTA or B = 450v 5.0w each or combined 7.5w


----------



## tafens

Barnstormer13 said:


> It seems to be at stable temperature within a couple hours so the only thing I can think is power quality was way off when it was tripping out. How likely is this? None of the other electronics (including the streamer, BF2, Saga) had any problems. I don’t think cooling is an issue- plenty of ventilation clearance


I haven’t had my FV on for as much as 24+ hours, but when working from home a couple of days I had it on from early morning throughout the work day and then until late at night, about 18 hours per day for two days in a row. Ambient temperature around 28-29 C (80-83 F), with no issues. Power plugged straight into the wall via extension cord shared with Gungnir.


----------



## Barnstormer13

jonathan c said:


> Do you have the FV plugged directly into the wall socket or into any form of power conditioner (strip / component)?….there are ten tubes that need to get to stable operating conditions - any electrical ‘hiccups’ might (?) wreak havoc…🤷🏻‍♂️


Electrical issues is what I’m thinking. The FV is plugged into a power strip along with all the other audio gear. I left the FV on today for about 12 hours and no repeat, so whatever the issue was, I guess it’s gone for now.


----------



## gKalkin

Barnstormer13 said:


> Here’s a weird one for the experts (and maybe @Jason Stoddard ):
> 
> A couple days ago my FV started shutting off the audio and pre- outs. Turning off the unit and turning it back on would reset the outs for about 15 minutes then it would shut down again. I didn’t wait that long before turning it back on to reset whatever tripped (1 minute to about 20 minutes) but it  was pretty consistent at shutting down 10-15 minutes after turning it back on, even after a complete tube change out.
> 
> ...


It is likely an issue with one of the tubes. I had something similar happen and Schiit replaced the tubes. No issues after that. 

I am sure Schiit will get you squared away.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Aug 29, 2022)

gKalkin said:


> It is likely an issue with one of the tubes. I had something similar happen and Schiit replaced the tubes. No issues after that.
> 
> I am sure Schiit will get you squared away.


At this point I’m pretty sure it was power quality issues. I was walking the dog last night and noticed the local power company was taking down above ground electrical lines and installing buried lines in the neighborhood. I’d bet they caused some fluctuations doing it.


----------



## bokononista

Is it possible to use 12AT7 tubes with adapter in Folkvangr? Valhalla 2 can use it.


----------



## DACattack

Just received an email that mine has shipped. Woot, woot!


----------



## 1Audiophool

DACattack said:


> Just received an email that mine has shipped. Woot, woot!


Folk Yeahhh !!!!


----------



## Menkau-ra

DACattack said:


> Just received an email that mine has shipped. Woot, woot!


Mine too!


----------



## jonathan c

With tubes…?…😏…


----------



## Grunt66

Took a trip to the Schiit store in Santa Clarita from San Diego County just over 130 miles one way. I took my Denon AH-9200's and HD650's. The intent was just to listen to what they had. I have recently started using headphones since my wife of 36 years does not share my enthusiasm for my 2-channel system in my man cave. So as the saying goes, happy wife happy life. Started out with the HD650’s (open back) and my wife could hear what I was listening to and so I started the search for some closed back headphones. Then I purchased the AH-9200’s. My headphone journey started back in February of this year.

It was great trip even though we spent over 5 hours on the road round trip. They had the Folkvangr connected to the Gungnir DAC. I enjoyed the sound but the Folkvangr was lacking in power when I connected my HD650’s even the gain switch in the high position. Interesting enough I watched a video interview (Texas Audio Roundup – The Audio Belle) with Jason and he stated the HD6XX are not good pairing and stated the Folkvangr has a lot tubes but not a lot of power.

I was in the store for 3 hours listening to the different headphone amps and DAC’s. I purchased the Bifrost 2/64, Lokius, and Valhalla 2. However, I am still attracted to the Folkvnagr but the lack of power is concerning. Next month I plan to attend the SOCAL Can Jam. I am going to listen to the ZMF VC headphones and I am considering buying them. My concern is the ZMF VC and HD650’s are both 300 ohms for impedance. Will the same problem be present with the lack of power / volume?

I have read through this entire thread and others have switched tubes or suggested switching out the tubes and the price can reach 1k in tube replacement. One tube amp from Amps and Sound I listened to at The Show in Long Beach this year was the Amps and Sound Ovation Rev 2 (Kenzie) and I really enjoyed that tube amp but the cost of admission at $4,200 puts it in a different league. But with the tube switch out on the Folkvangr closes the gap.

I am still within the return window with the Schiit gear until this upcoming Monday.


----------



## Luckyleo

Grunt66 said:


> Took a trip to the Schiit store in Santa Clarita from San Diego County just over 130 miles one way. I took my Denon AH-9200's and HD650's. The intent was just to listen to what they had. I have recently started using headphones since my wife of 36 years does not share my enthusiasm for my 2-channel system in my man cave. So as the saying goes, happy wife happy life. Started out with the HD650’s (open back) and my wife could hear what I was listening to and so I started the search for some closed back headphones. Then I purchased the AH-9200’s. My headphone journey started back in February of this year.
> 
> It was great trip even though we spent over 5 hours on the road round trip. They had the Folkvangr connected to the Gungnir DAC. I enjoyed the sound but the Folkvangr was lacking in power when I connected my HD650’s even the gain switch in the high position. Interesting enough I watched a video interview (Texas Audio Roundup – The Audio Belle) with Jason and he stated the HD6XX are not good pairing and stated the Folkvangr has a lot tubes but not a lot of power.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your purchases!  Just an FYI, I believe the 650 our 600 ohms.  The 660s is 300 ohms.  Please correct me if I'm wrong. I often am!! LOL

Leo


----------



## DougD

Grunt66 said:


> They had the Folkvangr connected to the Gungnir DAC. I enjoyed the sound but the Folkvangr was lacking in power when I connected my HD650’s even the gain switch in the high position. Interesting enough I watched a video interview (Texas Audio Roundup – The Audio Belle) with Jason and he stated the HD6XX are not good pairing and stated the Folkvangr has a lot tubes but not a lot of power.



Interesting. "Lacking in power" with the HD-650 isn't my experience at all. (If that means loudness.)  

I've listened to that combo on parts of probably 40 albums. Rock, blues, pop, reggae, jazz, international, a little classical. The majority are "comfortably loud" with the volume control at 10-11 o'clock, and vertical is too loud to listen to. Highest I recall having been at was about 12:30 on the dial. 

My FV chain: 
* Roon Nucleus --> Yggy LIM --> Folkvangr (high gain, stock tubes, impedance boost off) --> Senn HD-650.


----------



## ardbeg1975

Grunt66 said:


> Took a trip to the Schiit store in Santa Clarita from San Diego County just over 130 miles one way. I took my Denon AH-9200's and HD650's. The intent was just to listen to what they had. I have recently started using headphones since my wife of 36 years does not share my enthusiasm for my 2-channel system in my man cave. So as the saying goes, happy wife happy life. Started out with the HD650’s (open back) and my wife could hear what I was listening to and so I started the search for some closed back headphones. Then I purchased the AH-9200’s. My headphone journey started back in February of this year.
> 
> It was great trip even though we spent over 5 hours on the road round trip. They had the Folkvangr connected to the Gungnir DAC. I enjoyed the sound but the Folkvangr was lacking in power when I connected my HD650’s even the gain switch in the high position. Interesting enough I watched a video interview (Texas Audio Roundup – The Audio Belle) with Jason and he stated the HD6XX are not good pairing and stated the Folkvangr has a lot tubes but not a lot of power.
> 
> ...


Odd about the FV not pairing with the high impedance Senns but it is a finicky amp. I can confirm the FV works very nicely with the ZMFs especially the VCs. I don’t listen very loudly but the dynamics are very good even at low volume (I do run in high gain however but I avoid the impedance multiplier as it isn’t needed with the ZMFs). There is easily 3/4th of the volume range to spare to go louder.


----------



## GumbyDammit223

Wasn't there a discussion very similar to this a week or so ago and there was a mistaken assumption about headphone impedances?  The FV and most tube amps have difficulty with low impedance drivers, not high impedance, because the lower impedances require more current than what tubes in general can provide.  Higher impedance drivers rely on higher voltages which tubes can manage easier.


----------



## jonathan c

Luckyleo said:


> Congratulations on your purchases!  Just an FYI, I believe the 650 our 600 ohms.  The 660s is 300 ohms.  Please correct me if I'm wrong. I often am!! LOL
> 
> Leo


Senn HD660 is 150 ohms 😀.


----------



## jonathan c

GumbyDammit223 said:


> Wasn't there a discussion very similar to this a week or so ago and there was a mistaken assumption about headphone impedances?  The FV and most tube amps have difficulty with low impedance drivers, not high impedance, because the lower impedances require more current than what tubes in general can provide.  Higher impedance drivers rely on higher voltages which tubes can manage easier…


…And not just higher steady voltages but higher voltage swings.


----------



## JLoud

I believe the HD650 is 300ohms. Pretty sure about that. Should be right in the Folkvangr wheelhouse. I run my LCD4 on the Folkvangr and they pair well. High gain no impedance multiplier. The LCD4 is 200 ohms and somewhat difficult to drive. Only thing I notice is bass hits a little harder with my Ragnarok.


----------



## Tchoupitoulas

Grunt66 said:


> I have read through this entire thread and others have switched tubes or suggested switching out the tubes and the price can reach 1k in tube replacement.



It's important to remember that you don't have to replace the tubes. Tube rolling can be fun and rewarding. But it's not always essential, and sometimes it can be frustrating, disappointing, and expensive, particularly in amps with a variety of different tubes that can be rolled. Tube rolling can indeed yield lovely benefits. But if the prospect of fussing around with tubes is daunting to you, please note that it's not essential.

From what I've read online here and elsewhere, there are a very few amps that are notorious for not sounding good enough with their stock tubes. Some companies may sell amps without the best tubes in order to meet a certain price point for their products. The majority of amps, though, are perfectly fine with their stock tubes. Frankly, I should think that the engineers who design the amps know perfectly well which tubes offer the best sound for the right price. There may be better tubes out there, of course. But that doesn't mean the stock tubes will be unsatisfactory. Often it's a matter of tailoring the sound to suit your preferences with a given pair of headphones.

In the case of the Vangr of the Folk, I should think that Schiit choose tubes that, first and foremost, sound great, that are the right price, and that are sufficiently plentiful (the chapter in Jason's blog here said as much, iirc).

I would encourage you not to worry about tube rolling, then. If the amp sounds nice to you with your preferred headphones, go ahead and get it! If later on you feel the urge to experiment with tubes, then have at it! If not, don't worry about it!

--

The HD 650 are indeed 300 ohms: https://www.sennheiser-hearing.com/en-US/p/hd-650/


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Sep 1, 2022)

Grunt66 said:


> Took a trip to the Schiit store in Santa Clarita from San Diego County just over 130 miles one way. I took my Denon AH-9200's and HD650's. The intent was just to listen to what they had. I have recently started using headphones since my wife of 36 years does not share my enthusiasm for my 2-channel system in my man cave. So as the saying goes, happy wife happy life. Started out with the HD650’s (open back) and my wife could hear what I was listening to and so I started the search for some closed back headphones. Then I purchased the AH-9200’s. My headphone journey started back in February of this year.
> 
> It was great trip even though we spent over 5 hours on the road round trip. They had the Folkvangr connected to the Gungnir DAC. I enjoyed the sound but the Folkvangr was lacking in power when I connected my HD650’s even the gain switch in the high position. Interesting enough I watched a video interview (Texas Audio Roundup – The Audio Belle) with Jason and he stated the HD6XX are not good pairing and stated the Folkvangr has a lot tubes but not a lot of power.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new Schiit! I’m a little surprised to read that the Folkvangr couldn’t drive the Senns. IIRC, the Folkvangr puts out twice as much power as the Valhalla 2 into 300 Ohms. The gain on the FV is a little lower than the V2, so you may be hearing that. In any case, there’s nothing wrong with saving $1400 if you like the less expensive amp better.


----------



## mab1376

Grunt66 said:


> Took a trip to the Schiit store in Santa Clarita from San Diego County just over 130 miles one way. I took my Denon AH-9200's and HD650's. The intent was just to listen to what they had. I have recently started using headphones since my wife of 36 years does not share my enthusiasm for my 2-channel system in my man cave. So as the saying goes, happy wife happy life. Started out with the HD650’s (open back) and my wife could hear what I was listening to and so I started the search for some closed back headphones. Then I purchased the AH-9200’s. My headphone journey started back in February of this year.
> 
> It was great trip even though we spent over 5 hours on the road round trip. They had the Folkvangr connected to the Gungnir DAC. I enjoyed the sound but the Folkvangr was lacking in power when I connected my HD650’s even the gain switch in the high position. Interesting enough I watched a video interview (Texas Audio Roundup – The Audio Belle) with Jason and he stated the HD6XX are not good pairing and stated the Folkvangr has a lot tubes but not a lot of power.
> 
> ...


The high impeadence of the 650 actually works to its benefit in terms of power with the design of the FV. It has an impedance multiplier switch to increase it for low impedance headphones like Grado. 

With my 650, i never go above 12 o'clock  on the fv personally.


----------



## Beefy (Sep 1, 2022)

Barnstormer13 said:


> Congrats on your new Schiit! I’m a little surprised to read that the Folkvangr couldn’t drive the Senns. IIRC, the Folkvangr puts out twice as much power as the Valhalla 2 into 300 Ohms. The gain on the FV is a little lower than the V2, so you may be hearing that. In any case, there’s nothing wrong with saving $1400 if you like the less expensive amp better.



Yeah, there's simply no way that the Folkvangr is underpowered for the HD-650. If the spec sheet is to be believed, the worst case scenario is it being able to supply 19VRMS to reach 1.2W RMS. That's enough to thoroughly deafen a person with a sine wave, or to hit transients that will make your eyeballs pop out of your head.

This might be more a case of the classic Sennheiser veil. The Folkvangr has a lower output impedance than most tube amps (especially if the impedance multiplier is on), and in my experience the HD-650 can sound a bit flat if they are over-damped. This can be *mistaken* for a lack of power.


----------



## theveterans

Grunt66 said:


> Took a trip to the Schiit store in Santa Clarita from San Diego County just over 130 miles one way. I took my Denon AH-9200's and HD650's. The intent was just to listen to what they had. I have recently started using headphones since my wife of 36 years does not share my enthusiasm for my 2-channel system in my man cave. So as the saying goes, happy wife happy life. Started out with the HD650’s (open back) and my wife could hear what I was listening to and so I started the search for some closed back headphones. Then I purchased the AH-9200’s. My headphone journey started back in February of this year.
> 
> It was great trip even though we spent over 5 hours on the road round trip. They had the Folkvangr connected to the Gungnir DAC. I enjoyed the sound but the Folkvangr was lacking in power when I connected my HD650’s even the gain switch in the high position. Interesting enough I watched a video interview (Texas Audio Roundup – The Audio Belle) with Jason and he stated the HD6XX are not good pairing and stated the Folkvangr has a lot tubes but not a lot of power.
> 
> ...



Just providing my opinion that Gungnir MB in SE is gimped. If Schiitr had the BF2/64 as the DAC, Folk would’ve sounded better IMHO


----------



## Luckyleo

jonathan c said:


> Senn HD660 is 150 ohms 😀.


YES!  I had my 2nd coffee this morning and realized I was wrong.  Came back to fix it, and you already clarified for me.  You are a gentleman for calling me out nicely!!  

Have a great day!

Leo


----------



## golfbravobravo

Luckyleo said:


> Congratulations on your purchases!  Just an FYI, I believe the 650 our 600 ohms.  The 660s is 300 ohms.  Please correct me if I'm wrong. I often am!! LOL
> 
> Leo


I've had no issues with the HD6XX, in fact, they have become my HP of choice for the FV.


----------



## tg123

My amp has shipped today. I ordered mine on 7/22.


----------



## tafens

JLoud said:


> I believe the HD650 is 300ohms. Pretty sure about that. Should be right in the Folkvangr wheelhouse.


It is. I think it is in FV’s wheelhouse nicely as well. I’m running it with a HD6XX and really like the combo. Stock tubes, low gain, multiplier off. Mostly listening between 9-11 o’clock on the volume dial.


----------



## Grunt66

Thanks for all the replies to my post. What I should have said is the HD650’s did not get loud enough for me when connected to the Folkvangr. I just wanted a little more volume. When I connected my AH-9200’s to the Folkvangr it provided sufficient volume. Next to the Folvanger there was the Lyr and then the Vahalla. The Lyr provide a lot more volume with the HD650’s. What is an acceptable volume level will mean different setting levels for different people. My wife will be the first one to say I listening to music too loud, hence the reason I purchased headphones. I had to laugh when Jason referred to his store as the Schiiter on the video I watched. I may have to make the 130-mile journey again this weekend and listen to the Folkvangr again. Since I am home from work, it is time to choose a bourbon and listen to the Schiit stack. Which bourbon to pick is the question presently.


----------



## Beefy (Sep 1, 2022)

Grunt66 said:


> Thanks for all the replies to my post. What I should have said is the HD650’s did not get loud enough for me when connected to the Folkvangr. I just wanted a little more volume. When I connected my AH-9200’s to the Folkvangr it provided sufficient volume. Next to the Folvanger there was the Lyr and then the Vahalla. The Lyr provide a lot more volume with the HD650’s. What is an acceptable volume level will mean different setting levels for different people. My wife will be the first one to say I listening to music too loud, hence the reason I purchased headphones. I had to laugh when Jason referred to his store as the Schiiter on the video I watched. I may have to make the 130-mile journey again this weekend and listen to the Folkvangr again. Since I am home from work, it is time to choose a bourbon and listen to the Schiit stack. Which bourbon to pick is the question presently.



I honestly don't understand how that is possible. Gungnir has 2 VRMS on its single ended output, and Folkvangr high gain is 6.5x voltage gain. Thus maximum volume would be as high as 13 VRMS. That isn't just loud, that is literally deafening, capable of reaching peaks of 126 dB.

For what it's worth, my absolute maximum listening level with the HD650 corresponds to about 0.5 VRMS. Anything higher is literally painful.


----------



## ardbeg1975

Grunt66 said:


> Thanks for all the replies to my post. What I should have said is the HD650’s did not get loud enough for me when connected to the Folkvangr. I just wanted a little more volume. When I connected my AH-9200’s to the Folkvangr it provided sufficient volume. Next to the Folvanger there was the Lyr and then the Vahalla. The Lyr provide a lot more volume with the HD650’s. What is an acceptable volume level will mean different setting levels for different people. My wife will be the first one to say I listening to music too loud, hence the reason I purchased headphones. I had to laugh when Jason referred to his store as the Schiiter on the video I watched. I may have to make the 130-mile journey again this weekend and listen to the Folkvangr again. Since I am home from work, it is time to choose a bourbon and listen to the Schiit stack. Which bourbon to pick is the question presently.


Skip the bourbon tonight. Go directly to the Highland Park scotch.


----------



## michael2v

Grunt66 said:


> Since I am home from work, it is time to choose a bourbon and listen to the Schiit stack. Which bourbon to pick is the question presently.


Ah, you’ve come to the right place…!


----------



## Grunt66

Beefy said:


> I honestly don't understand how that is possible. Gungnir has 2 VRMS on its single ended output, and Folkvangr high gain is 6.5x voltage gain. Thus maximum volume would be as high as 13 VRMS. That isn't just loud, that is literally deafening, capable of reaching peaks of 126 dB.
> 
> For what it's worth, my absolute maximum listening level with the HD650 corresponds to about 0.5 VRMS. Anything higher is literally painful.


I even asked the employee at the store if I had the gain switch in the correct postion. He came over and ensured everything was in the correct postion. Intresting enough when I asked why the Lyr sounded louder then the Folkvangr he told me the Lyr had more power. I can only tell you I had the volume knob all the way up and I wanted more volume. I may ask him to connect the Bifrost to the Folkvangr when I go back up there this weekend.


----------



## Beefy

Grunt66 said:


> I even asked the employee at the store if I had the gain switch in the correct postion. He came over and ensured everything was in the correct postion. Intresting enough when I asked why the Lyr sounded louder then the Folkvangr he told me the Lyr had more power. I can only tell you I had the volume knob all the way up and I wanted more volume. I may ask him to connect the Bifrost to the Folkvangr when I go back up there this weekend.



Smells fishy. According to the online specs, Lyr+ gain and power output at 300R are both lower than Folkvangr. Both are capable of deafening you.


----------



## KeyboardCowboy

Woohoo, my Folkvangr has shipped! I had ordered on 7/14. It should be arriving in a week. Hopefully everything survives the cross country trek. I can't wait to try it out with my HD 650, HD 800, and Grado SR-80.


----------



## ardbeg1975

Beefy said:


> Smells fishy. According to the online specs, Lyr+ gain and power output at 300R are both lower than Folkvangr. Both are capable of deafening you.


I concur. @300 ohm it’s 900mW versus 1200mW in the FV’s favor.


----------



## ardbeg1975

And I don’t recall the Senn’s sensitivity and driver saturation point but it is ~350 mW as I recall for VCs and I assume similar for Senns.


----------



## Beefy

ardbeg1975 said:


> I concur. @300 ohm it’s 900mW versus 1200mW in the FV’s favor.



Bingo. Lyr pulls ahead below about 150R due to superior current capacity.



ardbeg1975 said:


> And I don’t recall the Senn’s sensitivity and driver saturation point but it is ~350 mW as I recall for VCs and I assume similar for Senns.



0.5 W is the max rated power spec, which is hit at about 12 VRMS. Again, have to stress that this is deafening.


----------



## Astral Abyss (Sep 1, 2022)

My guess is that someone turned down the digital volume on the source.

I have Folkvangr and HD650 and it does indeed get deafeningly loud on high gain before I even hit 11 o'clock on the dial.

Also, FV breathes new life into the HD650.  It's an amazing pairing with no sense of a veil.


----------



## mab1376

Grunt66 said:


> I even asked the employee at the store if I had the gain switch in the correct postion. He came over and ensured everything was in the correct postion. Intresting enough when I asked why the Lyr sounded louder then the Folkvangr he told me the Lyr had more power. I can only tell you I had the volume knob all the way up and I wanted more volume. I may ask him to connect the Bifrost to the Folkvangr when I go back up there this weekend.


All the way up?! something was wrong. The volume on the source device must have been turned down.


----------



## radicus

I'm curious if a Modi will fit on top where the logo is on the FV. Eyeballing it I sort of think so. Modi is 5" wide and FV is 16" but the recessed section with the tubes leaves at least  5" clear, right? I have a weird use case where this may matter.


----------



## Barnstormer13

Grunt66 said:


> I even asked the employee at the store if I had the gain switch in the correct postion. He came over and ensured everything was in the correct postion. Intresting enough when I asked why the Lyr sounded louder then the Folkvangr he told me the Lyr had more power. I can only tell you I had the volume knob all the way up and I wanted more volume. I may ask him to connect the Bifrost to the Folkvangr when I go back up there this weekend.


Yup, something was wrong there. I have a BF2, FV and Senn 6XX. No way you could turn it up all the way without experiencing pain. I listen to most of my music at around 70 dB. That’s about 9:00-10:00 on the dial with the Senns.


----------



## Barnstormer13

radicus said:


> I'm curious if a Modi will fit on top where the logo is on the FV. Eyeballing it I sort of think so. Modi is 5" wide and FV is 16" but the recessed section with the tubes leaves at least  5" clear, right? I have a weird use case where this may matter.


----------



## radicus

Thanks for taking the time to do that! Much appreciated!


----------



## Barnstormer13

radicus said:


> Thanks for taking the time to do that! Much appreciated!


Not a problem! Glad to help


----------



## golfbravobravo

radicus said:


> I'm curious if a Modi will fit on top where the logo is on the FV. Eyeballing it I sort of think so. Modi is 5" wide and FV is 16" but the recessed section with the tubes leaves at least  5" clear, right? I have a weird use case where this may matter.


I was pondering the same.  Eyeballing it (the cables are too short to try for real), it looks OK.  But my FV is black and Modi/MB is silver......


----------



## bcowen

golfbravobravo said:


> I was pondering the same.  Eyeballing it (the cables are too short to try for real), it looks OK.  But my FV is black and Modi/MB is silver......







🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## bcowen

Barnstormer13 said:


> Yup, something was wrong there. I have a BF2, FV and Senn 6XX. No way you could turn it up all the way without experiencing pain. I listen to most of my music at around 70 dB. That’s about 9:00-10:00 on the dial with the Senns.


Fed by the Bifrost 2, anything beyond 12:00 with the HD-6XX's would be painful, and about 1:00 with the ZMF Atticus.  Normal listening is between 9:00 and 11:00 with both of them (dependent on the loudness level of the recording and personal state of intoxication ).


----------



## DACattack

Curious what DACs (or other sources) folks are using with their Folkvangrs? Once mine arrives, I'll be connecting it to my Yggdrasil A2 and my turntable pre-amp. It's going in my two-channel rack where I have a well ventilated spot for it, and, mostly, because if I tried to put it in my headphone rig in the bedroom, it's guaranteed that I'd fall asleep, roll over and push a pillow on top of it, and burn the house down. <insert Talking Heads "Burning Down the House" here> ...


----------



## bcowen

DACattack said:


> Curious what DACs (or other sources) folks are using with their Folkvangrs? Once mine arrives, I'll be connecting it to my Yggdrasil A2 and my turntable pre-amp. It's going in my two-channel rack where I have a well ventilated spot for it, and, mostly, because if I tried to put it in my headphone rig in the bedroom,* it's guaranteed that I'd fall asleep, roll over and push a pillow on top of it, and burn the house down.* <insert Talking Heads "Burning Down the House" here> ...


LOL!  That would be bad.  I prefer a warmer sound signature, but maybe not _that_ warm. 🤣 

I'm using a Bifrost 2 fed by USB from desktop PC running Tidal.  Haven't tried anything else.


----------



## golfbravobravo

bcowen said:


> 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


You are kindness personified!!!!!


----------



## golfbravobravo

DACattack said:


> Curious what DACs (or other sources) folks are using with their Folkvangrs? Once mine arrives, I'll be connecting it to my Yggdrasil A2 and my turntable pre-amp. It's going in my two-channel rack where I have a well ventilated spot for it, and, mostly, because if I tried to put it in my headphone rig in the bedroom, it's guaranteed that I'd fall asleep, roll over and push a pillow on top of it, and burn the house down. <insert Talking Heads "Burning Down the House" here> ...


Modi multibit for me!


----------



## JLoud

Yggdrasil A2 via usb. I like my Schiit to line up. 😉


----------



## tafens

DACattack said:


> Curious what DACs (or other sources) folks are using with their Folkvangrs? Once mine arrives, I'll be connecting it to my Yggdrasil A2 and my turntable pre-amp. It's going in my two-channel rack where I have a well ventilated spot for it, and, mostly, because if I tried to put it in my headphone rig in the bedroom, it's guaranteed that I'd fall asleep, roll over and push a pillow on top of it, and burn the house down. <insert Talking Heads "Burning Down the House" here> ...


Gungnir (VCO model) here, fed by USB, with the Folkvangr stacked on top.


----------



## bokononista

Shipped today  ... BTW - ordered 28th Aug


----------



## DACattack

bokononista said:


> Shipped today  ... BTW - ordered 28th Aug


Nice. It sounds like things are moving more timely now. (Mine was backordered for almost 8 weeks.)


----------



## bcowen

JLoud said:


> Yggdrasil A2 via usb. I like my Schiit to line up. 😉


I've got mini-Schiit, midi-Schiit, and maxi-Schiit, so size is definitely a problem for me right now.  Just don't ask my wife....she'll say its mini when it's most definitely maxi.  

I suppose I could get a Lokius and reduce the mismatch, but then I'd have to decide whether to get it in black or silver.  Life shouldn't have to be this hard.  🤣


----------



## mrAbundio

I received my pair of BEL E88CC's from Brent Jessee today. They're equivalent (identical, even) to the Holland Amperex PQ type 6922's. I think I'm set for 6N1P-like tubes (I have two pairs of the "Rockets" and a pair of Mullard's) What I can tell you is that, at this point, all sound great, and it is really hard to compare them (also, they're all "new," so I guess they need some time to burn) Every time I plug a new pair my first thought is "Wow, these sound good!" but then again, that's what happens every-time.

Has anyone rolled their 6N6Ps and seen any improvement? I'm thinking of stocking a replacement set (and be done for the next 10+ years), and I'm wondering if I should dive once again into 300 hours of forum-reading, store-hunting, email-sending frenzy to get that-oh-so-sweet set of tubes, or just get 8 of the first I can find, at around $20 per head.


----------



## tg123 (Sep 2, 2022)

DACattack said:


> Curious what DACs (or other sources) folks are using with their Folkvangrs? Once mine arrives, I'll be connecting it to my Yggdrasil A2 and my turntable pre-amp. It's going in my two-channel rack where I have a well ventilated spot for it, and, mostly, because if I tried to put it in my headphone rig in the bedroom, it's guaranteed that I'd fall asleep, roll over and push a pillow on top of it, and burn the house down. <insert Talking Heads "Burning Down the House" here> ...


Once I get my amp, I am going to use the Digigram VX222E.


----------



## bcowen

mrAbundio said:


> I received my pair of BEL E88CC's from Brent Jessee today. They're equivalent (identical, even) to the Holland Amperex PQ type 6922's. I think I'm set for 6N1P-like tubes (I have two pairs of the "Rockets" and a pair of Mullard's) What I can tell you is that, at this point, all sound great, and it is really hard to compare them (also, they're all "new," so I guess they need some time to burn) Every time I plug a new pair my first thought is "Wow, these sound good!" but then again, that's what happens every-time.
> 
> Has anyone rolled their 6N6Ps and seen any improvement? I'm thinking of stocking a replacement set (and be done for the next 10+ years), and I'm wondering if I should dive once again into 300 hours of forum-reading, store-hunting, email-sending frenzy to get that-oh-so-sweet set of tubes, or just get 8 of the first I can find, at around $20 per head.


BEL never manufactured tubes, so it's entirely possible they are Holland Amperexes and were OEM'd for BEL with their logo.


----------



## bcowen

mrAbundio said:


> I received my pair of BEL E88CC's from Brent Jessee today. They're equivalent (identical, even) to the Holland Amperex PQ type 6922's. I think I'm set for 6N1P-like tubes (I have two pairs of the "Rockets" and a pair of Mullard's) What I can tell you is that, at this point, all sound great, and it is really hard to compare them (also, they're all "new," so I guess they need some time to burn) Every time I plug a new pair my first thought is "Wow, these sound good!" but then again, that's what happens every-time.
> 
> Has anyone rolled their 6N6Ps and seen any improvement? I'm thinking of stocking a replacement set (and be done for the next 10+ years), and I'm wondering if I should dive once again into 300 hours of forum-reading, store-hunting, email-sending frenzy to get that-oh-so-sweet set of tubes, or just get 8 of the first I can find, at around $20 per head.


I have some pricey Fotons that I haven't gotten around to trying yet.  Have no idea if they'll offer any improvement.  I'm almost hoping they don't 'cause there's still lots of availability on other 6N6P's, like a whole replacement set for $40:


----------



## ardbeg1975

bcowen said:


> I have some pricey Fotons that I haven't gotten around to trying yet.  Have no idea if they'll offer any improvement.  I'm almost hoping they don't 'cause there's still lots of availability on other 6N6P's, like a whole replacement set for $40:


Do not go down the Foton or MELZ path. There lies great danger (to your wallet).


----------



## bcowen

ardbeg1975 said:


> Do not go down the Foton or MELZ path. There lies great danger (to your wallet).


LOL!  Already been there.  At least I know the way.   🤣


----------



## mrAbundio

bcowen said:


> I'm almost hoping they don't


I hope they don't either. I hope I'm done searching for tubes I (But hey, let me know if they do, I've become a bit of a masochist since I started going down this road)


----------



## mrAbundio

asix said:


> Did anyone get a chance to compare FV against Freya+ as a preamp yet?


I just spent some hours listening to my Freya+, fresh from the courier this morning. I mostly compared it to my Lyr 3 to decide which one I wanted to keep; what I can tell you is that, to my ears (and with the headphones I tried, which are a set of Klipsch HP-3), the FV is quite superior to both in terms of clarity, emotional engagement, separation, and resolution. 

I could not tell a difference between the Lyr and the Freya+ on headphones. Still, I could hear it on my loudspeakers: Lyr gives you a slightly more center-focused imaging, a powerful in-your-face performance, while Freya+ creates a subtle sphere of music that starts to resemble the FV, a slightly more open presentation. They are so close to one another that I'm only keeping the Freya+ because it gives me more connection options (I can hook up multiple sources to it), but if it were only for headphones, I'd keep the Lyr instead.


----------



## mrAbundio

bcowen said:


> LOL! Already been there


OH MY GOD! Is this why I can't find any more Fotons in stock anywhere? 🤣  (pssst, let me know if you want to get rid of 8 )


----------



## 1Audiophool

Grunt66 said:


> Thanks for all the replies to my post. What I should have said is the HD650’s did not get loud enough for me when connected to the Folkvangr. I just wanted a little more volume. When I connected my AH-9200’s to the Folkvangr it provided sufficient volume. Next to the Folvanger there was the Lyr and then the Vahalla. The Lyr provide a lot more volume with the HD650’s. What is an acceptable volume level will mean different setting levels for different people. My wife will be the first one to say I listening to music too loud, hence the reason I purchased headphones. I had to laugh when Jason referred to his store as the Schiiter on the video I watched. I may have to make the 130-mile journey again this weekend and listen to the Folkvangr again. Since I am home from work, it is time to choose a bourbon and listen to the Schiit stack. Which bourbon to pick is the question presently.


There is definitely something amiss there…. Just grabbed my 650s to confirm. Low gain about noon is just about right for me… 10 o’clock in high.
Full on in lowgain is crazy LOUD!!! Noon in high gain is uncomfortably loud…any louder is painful. 
Here’s the thing…I’m fairly old(ish) and kinda hard of hearing …there’s just no way. You’d have to be pretty much deaf to not get enough volume. 
Something was attenuated in the chain, not plugged in fully or there’s a malfunction somewhere. No question


----------



## 1Audiophool (Sep 2, 2022)

mrAbundio said:


> I received my pair of BEL E88CC's from Brent Jessee today. They're equivalent (identical, even) to the Holland Amperex PQ type 6922's. I think I'm set for 6N1P-like tubes (I have two pairs of the "Rockets" and a pair of Mullard's) What I can tell you is that, at this point, all sound great, and it is really hard to compare them (also, they're all "new," so I guess they need some time to burn) Every time I plug a new pair my first thought is "Wow, these sound good!" but then again, that's what happens every-time.
> 
> Has anyone rolled their 6N6Ps and seen any improvement? I'm thinking of stocking a replacement set (and be done for the next 10+ years), and I'm wondering if I should dive once again into 300 hours of forum-reading, store-hunting, email-sending frenzy to get that-oh-so-sweet set of tubes, or just get 8 of the first I can find, at around $20 per head.


I’m in the process of burning in some Foton 6n6p’s… don’t notice anything different yet. Only have <20hrs on them though so it’ll take some time. 
Have noticed some significant improvements with some 6922’s I also got from Brent. Curious to hear what you think of the Bel compared to the stock. Could use a few more pairs of alternatives.


----------



## jonathan c

1Audiophool said:


> I’m in the process of burning in some Foton 6n6p’s… don’t notice anything different yet. Only have <20hrs on them though so it’ll take some time.
> Have noticed some significant improvements with some 6922’s I also got from Brent. Curious to hear what you think of the Bel compared to the stock. Could use a few more pairs of alternatives.


I have a few pairs of Philips BEL E88CC - purchased a while ago from Upscale Audio (Kevin’s stash) - _wonderfully open, extended midrange and treble - sinuous bass - spacious soundstage. _When I use 6922 type tubes, I alternate between the BELs and Tungsram E88CCs.


----------



## Barnstormer13

jonathan c said:


> I have a few pairs of Philips BEL E88CC - purchased a while ago from Upscale Audio (Kevin’s stash) - _wonderfully open, extended midrange and treble - sinuous bass - spacious soundstage. _When I use 6922 type tubes, I alternate between the BELs and Tungsram E88CCs.


I have a pair of Tungsrams that just landed in the US. With any luck they’ll be here in another week. Definitely looking forward to comparing them to the stock tubes.


----------



## bcowen

Barnstormer13 said:


> I have a pair of Tungsrams that just landed in the US. With any luck they’ll be here in another week. Definitely looking forward to comparing them to the stock tubes.


I think you're in for a treat.  If they are truly *New* old stock, be sure to give them some break-in time.  25 hours or so.  IME, the Tungsrams are similar to many Russian tubes that can sound a little thin and have a bit of edge in the treble until they get a little play time and fully flesh out.


----------



## Barnstormer13

bcowen said:


> I think you're in for a treat.  If they are truly *New* old stock, be sure to give them some break-in time.  25 hours or so.  IME, the Tungsrams are similar to many Russian tubes that can sound a little thin and have a bit of edge in the treble until they get a little play time and fully flesh out.


I’m pretty sure they’re NOS. They come with the Tungsram boxes and I’ve attached the test reports. Sorry about the bluriness- the pics are screen captures on my iPhone from the EBay ad.


----------



## bcowen

Barnstormer13 said:


> I’m pretty sure they’re NOS. They come with the Tungsram boxes and I’ve attached the test reports. Sorry about the bluriness- the pics are screen captures on my iPhone from the EBay ad.


Wow!  That's a pretty impressive test report.  Obviously done with a test setup that's a wee bit more modern than my Hickok. 🤣


----------



## Barnstormer13

bcowen said:


> Wow!  That's a pretty impressive test report.  Obviously done with a test setup that's a wee bit more modern than my Hickok. 🤣


Apparently it’s a DIY tester sold as parts / kit by it’s developer.

http://www.roehrentest.de/EnglishInfo.html


----------



## bcowen

Barnstormer13 said:


> Apparently it’s a DIY tester sold as parts / kit by it’s developer.
> 
> http://www.roehrentest.de/EnglishInfo.html


Thanks for that!  I haven't seen it before.


----------



## GumbyDammit223

bcowen said:


> I've got mini-Schiit, midi-Schiit, and maxi-Schiit, so size is definitely a problem for me right now.  Just don't ask my wife....she'll say its mini when it's most definitely maxi.
> 
> I suppose I could get a Lokius and reduce the mismatch, but then I'd have to decide whether to get it in black or silver.  Life shouldn't have to be this hard.  🤣


You know, you could take your own advice and once your Lokius arrives in whichever color they have on hand for fastest shipment, you can go down to your local hardware store, pick up a can of Krylon in whatever color you choose, and paint black/silver stripes on it to merge the solid silver and black together into one happy, if not dysfunctional family!


----------



## bcowen (Sep 3, 2022)

GumbyDammit223 said:


> You know, you could take your own advice and once your Lokius arrives in whichever color they have on hand for fastest shipment, you can go down to your local hardware store, pick up a can of Krylon in whatever color you choose, and paint black/silver stripes on it to merge the solid silver and black together into one happy, if not dysfunctional family!


I would _never _take my own advice. That would be bad. 🤣  🤣

I ordered a silver Lokius last night though....


----------



## GumbyDammit223

bcowen said:


> I would _never _take my own advice. That would be bad. 🤣  🤣
> 
> I ordered a silver Lokius last night though....


My mantra:  Do as I say, not as I do!


----------



## bcowen

Just saw that Drop has the HD-6XX's on sale.  Only mentioning this here because they pair up _very_ nicely with Folkvangr (and they're also a great bang-for-the-buck headphone IMO).


----------



## golfbravobravo

Barnstormer13 said:


> I’m pretty sure they’re NOS. They come with the Tungsram boxes and I’ve attached the test reports. Sorry about the bluriness- the pics are screen captures on my iPhone from the EBay ad.


Would you pm me where you got them please?

Cheers


----------



## tafens

bcowen said:


> Just saw that Drop has the HD-6XX's on sale.  Only mentioning this here because they pair up _very_ nicely with Folkvangr (and they're also a great bang-for-the-buck headphone IMO).


I quite agree, on both counts! I’d buy one more pair if I didn’t have three already


----------



## michael2v

tafens said:


> I quite agree, on both counts! I’d buy one more pair if I didn’t have three already


Thank you for validating my feeling that one pair is not enough!


----------



## Kevin Tam

Been enjoying the Folkvangr immensely, pairing with the BP SE-i DAC, driving my Grado Hemps and HD6XX. Very engaging and colourful sound from this combination.

But just wanted to say Schiit should really start date matching their stock tubes because I found that it definitely impacted the sound.  Not only the preamp tubes but the power tubes were all of different internal structures and year manufactured. 

Date and rating matched tubes are definitely required to hear this amp's full potential. Would be a pity if sb bought this amp, listened to the stock tubes, and then dismissed it.


----------



## jonathan c

Kevin Tam said:


> Been enjoying the Folkvangr immensely, pairing with the BP SE-i DAC, driving my Grado Hemps and HD6XX. Very engaging and colourful sound from this combination.
> 
> But just wanted to say Schiit should really start date matching their stock tubes because I found that it definitely impacted the sound.  Not only the preamp tubes but the power tubes were all of different internal structures and year manufactured.
> 
> Date and rating matched tubes are definitely required to hear this amp's full potential. Would be a pity if sb bought this amp, listened to the stock tubes, and then dismissed it.


My goodness! A Border Patrol DAC! My favourite before the Mojo Audio EVO Mystique arrived. BP must be a wonderful match with FV!


----------



## tafens

michael2v said:


> Thank you for validating my feeling that one pair is not enough!


Well of course it isn’t. One for home, one for office, and one spare. Easy.


----------



## Barnstormer13

golfbravobravo said:


> Would you pm me where you got them please?
> 
> Cheers


Pm’d


----------



## Grunt66 (Sep 4, 2022)

Went back to the Schiit store yesterday and spend some time listening to the Folkvangr and Valhalla. The volume issue with the Folkvangr was my fault, I switching the impedance multiplier switch instead of the gain switch. Volume problem solved with the HD650’s. I returned the Valhalla and placed my order for the Folkvangr. The wait begins. Attached are pictures of the Schiit store. I highly recommend you visit if you are in SOCAL. Just over 130 miles one-way for me and it was well worth the drive.


----------



## michael2v

Grunt66 said:


> I returned the Valhalla and placed my order for the Folkvangr.



What did you like more about the FV compared to the Valhalla?


----------



## jonathan c

michael2v said:


> What did you like more about the FV compared to the Valhalla?


…six more tubes…😂


----------



## George Hincapie

Has anyone compared the FV to the LTA MZ3?


----------



## Grunt66 (Sep 4, 2022)

michael2v said:


> What did you like more about the FV compared to the Valhalla?


Oh boy, I was hoping no one would ask me that question. I am not the best for describing how a DAC or amp sounds like but I will try. Before arriving at Schiit I went to The Source AV Design Group in Torrance. They have a large show room with various amps and headphones (no shortage) see attached pictures. I listened to the following tube amps: Amps and Sound Mogwai (I believe that is what its name was Demo and discounted to $1,300), Mcintosh MHA200 ($2,500), Woo Audio WA7 ($1,399), Woo Audio WA5-LE ($4,499). I used my iPhone 13 Pro streaming Tidal to listen the aforementioned amps. The Woo WA7 had an internal DAC. Me and the wife rated the Amps and Sound the best for sound quality through my Denon AH-D9200’s. The store personnel recommended we try the Audioquest Dragon Fly Cobalt connected to my iPhone 13 Pro. Me and the wife struggled to hear a difference between the iPhone dongle. I have heard the Apple iPhone dongle is pretty good since it has a small DAC inside. The Mcintosh came in second and Woo Audio in last place.

So, we loaded up the car and drove 90 miles north to the Schiit store. Immediately the sound from the Valhalla 2 was smooth and alive as the Woo Audio sounded dull and lifeless and I would definitely need to add some EQ to arrive at my preferred sound settings. Maybe it was the Bifrost DAC that was making the Vahalla 2 come alive. The Folkvangr sounds smoother and I can hear more details in the Tidal tracks that I was listening to. By no means is the Valhalla bad. My wife concurred with my findings with the edge going to the Folkvangr. Interesting though I could be happy with the Amps and Sound tube amp. The simple iPhone dongle connected to the tube amp sounded great. I could just imagine connecting the Bifrost to the Amps and Sound amp would be like.


----------



## ardbeg1975

George Hincapie said:


> Has anyone compared the FV to the LTA MZ3?


Yes. I recently owned both. The MZ3 is less “tubey” but both have that 3D soundstage effect. MZ3 has better clarity and speed but the FV is more engaging and essentially very hard to beat with high impedance headphones.


----------



## Pictograms

ardbeg1975 said:


> Yes. I recently owned both. The MZ3 is less “tubey” but both have that 3D soundstage effect. MZ3 has better clarity and speed but the FV is more engaging and essentially very hard to beat with high impedance headphones.


Did you get to roll any tubes with either amp? I just realized I’ve had the FV for weeks and haven’t rolled any of the tubes I have


----------



## ardbeg1975

Pictograms said:


> Did you get to roll any tubes with either amp? I just realized I’ve had the FV for weeks and haven’t rolled any of the tubes I have


Haven’t rolled the FV yet but the MZ3 forum folks swear by Brimars and MELZs in the MZ3.


----------



## DougD (Sep 4, 2022)

Grunt66 said:


> Went back to the Schiit store yesterday and spend some time listening to the Folkvangr and Valhalla. The volume issue with the Folkvangr was my fault, I switching the impedance multiplier switch instead of the gain switch. Volume problem solved with the HD650’s. I returned the Valhalla and placed my order for the Folkvangr. The wait begins. Attached are pictures of the Schiit store. I highly recommend you visit if you are in SOCAL. Just over 130 miles one-way for me and it was well worth the drive.


I'm glad we had this group conversation, and you got (made) another chance to try them. Some of the rune markings on the Schiit gear are fairly inscrutable. Hope you enjoy the Folkvangr.


----------



## DACattack

Well, I've just taken delivery of my Folkvangr. Unpacked it, put the tubes in, set it in the main rack, and got it connected. Turned it on, let it warm up for a few minutes, and then I listened to "Roundabout" by Yes via through the Yggdrasil A2, just to make sure things are working properly. (Wow, Squire's bass *slams* in my HD800s.) I'll put on a LP after dinner to check the other input and see how it sounds with vinyl.

I'll need some burn-in time and several days to fully evaluate it, but my first impression of it is delight.


----------



## Menkau-ra

I've got my package today.  Testing with HD650. The sound is so holographic and engaging even with stock tubes. Pure love.


----------



## JLoud

How are  the HD8xx on the Folkvangr? Thinking of picking up a pair or an 800s. Or possibly a HD650 just for nostalgia.


----------



## Grunt66 (Sep 6, 2022)

Ordered this past Saturday and received notification the Folkvangr will be ready for pickup at the Schiit store this Thursday. Too bad my first day off from work is Saturday. First order of business this Saturday is a trip to the Schiit store for pickup.


----------



## Menkau-ra (Sep 7, 2022)

JLoud said:


> How are  the HD8xx on the Folkvangr? Thinking of picking up a pair or an 800s. Or possibly a HD650 just for nostalgia.


HD8xx on FV are sublime. Big holographic sound with good low end.


----------



## mab1376

Has anyone tried 600ohm headphones yet? The official specs only cite 300 ohms for the power rating. I assume it would be a bit more than the 1.2 watts cited.


----------



## Beefy (Sep 6, 2022)

mab1376 said:


> Has anyone tried 600ohm headphones yet? The official specs only cite 300 ohms for the power rating. I assume it would be a bit more than the 1.2 watts cited.



Less, probably by half. We can probably assume the 1.2 WRMS at 300R is the maximum voltage swing of 19 VRMS. This is because based on the lower impedance power levels, it's not current limited. So the same voltage swing at 600R is 0.6 WRMS.


----------



## 1Audiophool

mab1376 said:


> Has anyone tried 600ohm headphones yet? The official specs only cite 300 ohms for the power rating. I assume it would be a bit more than the 1.2 watts cited.


I tried the dt990s 600ohm on my Folkvangr. Best I’ve heard them…great bass slam, good clarity and holographic staging. Had to kick it into high gain. Really like them with electronic ... Infected Mushroom , Smilk, Spoonbill and the like are great on the Beyers


----------



## Orange5o

JLoud said:


> How are  the HD8xx on the Folkvangr? Thinking of picking up a pair or an 800s. Or possibly a HD650 just for nostalgia.


Oddly I didn't love the pairing, but I don't think I liked those on any amp. Thought about the tape mod but decided to just return.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Sep 6, 2022)

Orange5o said:


> Oddly I didn't love the pairing, but I don't think I liked those on any amp. Thought about the tape mod but decided to just return.


Everybody has their own personal preference. I liked the 800s, but not as much as the Clear or the VC.

IME the 800s seems to sound best with a higher impedance output than the FV. On my Woo using the high impedance tap it really sings.


----------



## mab1376

Beefy said:


> Less, probably by half. We can probably assume the 1.2 WRMS at 300R is the maximum voltage swing of 19 VRMS. This is because based on the lower impedance power levels, it's not current limited. So the same voltage swing at 600R is 0.6 WRMS.


I thought OTL/OCL had an inverse effect with resistance? e.g. 32 ohms is only 300mW without the impedance multiplier enabled.


----------



## Beefy (Sep 6, 2022)

mab1376 said:


> I thought OTL/OCL had an inverse effect with resistance? e.g. 32 ohms is only 300mW without the impedance multiplier enabled.



There's a voltage limit, and a current limit. Hit either one, and you are at your max power.

Based on the 32R power, I calculate the amp can put out 96 mARMS (at 3.1 VRMS). Based on the 300R power, I calculate the amp can put out 19 VRMS (at 63 mARMS).

So those are your two limits, 96 mARMS and 19 VRMS. Higher impedance runs less current, so pop 19V and 600R into an ohms law calculator, 0.6W. Now, those specs might not be hard limits, because they are max power at 10% THD, and that might differ with different impedances. But it's still a fairly safe bet.

I have absolutely no idea what happens with the impedance multiplier turned on.....


----------



## inmytaxi

JLoud said:


> How are  the HD8xx on the Folkvangr? Thinking of picking up a pair or an 800s. Or possibly a HD650 just for nostalgia.


drop 8xx > drop 6xx BUT brand new 6xx, early days, we'll see. Love the 8xx with it though.  8xx an be a bit much with music that has a lot of hi frequency energy.

The 'same date - gold grid' set of 6n6p's haven't blown my mind with any warm fuzzies over the mixed decade/brand stock set.

Mullard ecc84 up front (with adapter) may be adding a little warm mid bass hump? Or just music with warm bass and wishful thinking?


----------



## George Hincapie

ardbeg1975 said:


> Yes. I recently owned both. The MZ3 is less “tubey” but both have that 3D soundstage effect. MZ3 has better clarity and speed but the FV is more engaging and essentially very hard to beat with high impedance headphones.


Thanks. Trying to decide between them and it's not easy.

Some follow up questions please.

Do you know if FV can drive Susvara properly?

How easy will it be to buy replacement tubes for this at whatever point they fail in future?

If you could only choose one, FV or MZ3 and why?


----------



## jonathan c

George Hincapie said:


> If you could only choose one, FV or MZ3 and why?


😜 No more than 600 words, lines double spaced, please use paragraph indentation !


----------



## PastorOfMuppets

George Hincapie said:


> Do you know if FV can drive Susvara properly?


It can not.


----------



## ardbeg1975

George Hincapie said:


> Thanks. Trying to decide between them and it's not easy.
> 
> Some follow up questions please.
> 
> ...


As stated by others, Susvara is a no go just doing the power output math for its sensitivity level.

Replacement tubes are still quite plentiful but the breadth of options on the octet in particular are not as expansive as the matched input tubes for which there are a lot of options (and even more via adapters).

If I could only choose one, my choice would be neither in favor of a 300B amp however within your constraints I choose the MZ3 as it is much less picky and will drive most headphones very well while the FV excels (really excels) more with ~300ohm dynamics and the occasional high sensitivity planar but not as universal an amp as the LTA.


----------



## George Hincapie

jonathan c said:


> 😜 No more than 600 words, lines double spaced, please use paragraph indentation !



If only you knew the inner turmoil I am wrestling with trying to decide! Well, actually, I think you do. You've been very kind with your time; responding to my multiple posts


----------



## George Hincapie

ardbeg1975 said:


> As stated by others, Susvara is a no go just doing the power output math for its sensitivity level.
> 
> Replacement tubes are still quite plentiful but the breadth of options on the octet in particular are not as expansive as the matched input tubes for which there are a lot of options (and even more via adapters).
> 
> If I could only choose one, my choice would be neither in favor of a 300B amp however within your constraints I choose the MZ3 as it is much less picky and will drive most headphones very well while the FV excels (really excels) more with ~300ohm dynamics and the occasional high sensitivity planar but not as universal an amp as the LTA.


Very useful. I appreciate you. Thank you.


----------



## jonathan c

The Susvara require drive by current - with ample amperage swing. The FV, as many tube h/p/a, is capable of high voltage swing - which is why it is so good with HD800 / HD800S etc.


----------



## theveterans

jonathan c said:


> The Susvara require drive by current - with ample amperage swing. The FV, as many tube h/p/a, is capable of high voltage swing - which is why it is so good with HD800 / HD800S etc.



Output transformers make them work with Susvara and loudspeakers properly


----------



## mab1376

Beefy said:


> I have absolutely no idea what happens with the impedance multiplier turned on.....


from the manual:



> Up engages the impedance multiplier, down takes it completely out of the circuit. Use the impedance multiplier to make a 32-ohm headphone look like a 300- ohm headphone to the amp, by sharing output with a separate, integrated, solid-state stage. This allows you to run more difficult-to-drive headphones.


The specs list it as "8x impedance multiplier."


----------



## jonathan c

theveterans said:


> Output transformers make them work with Susvara and loudspeakers properly


However, there is neither an output capacitor nor an output transformer in FV.


----------



## Beefy (Sep 7, 2022)

mab1376 said:


> from the manual:
> 
> The specs list it as "8x impedance multiplier."



I meant more on a technical level, for exactly how it operates WRT power and load. It really seems to behave like a S/S buffer, which entirely defeats the purpose of the Folkvangr to my mind.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Sep 7, 2022)

Beefy said:


> I meant more on a technical level, for exactly how it operates WRT power and load. It really seems to behave like a S/S buffer, which entirely defeats the purpose of the Folkvangr to my mind.


It does appear to turn the FV into a hybrid amp when it’s engaged, even if it maintains the same sound profile. I appreciate that it can be switched out since It’s unnecessary for most of my headphones, even my relatively low impedance Clears. They’re efficient enough to operate just fine without it.

The one exception is my Dan Clark Audio Aeon Flow Closed. The multiplier is required to avoid excessive distortion. I’m ok with that though. There aren’t many pure tube amps that will make a 13 ohm planar sound good and I actually really like the FV with the AFC. Compared to my Lyr 3, the FV is more holographic (within the limits of the AFC) and more euphonic.


----------



## PhilBarone

I got mine two days ago so I’m running it in now along with my new headphones.


----------



## mab1376

Beefy said:


> I meant more on a technical level, for exactly how it operates WRT power and load. It really seems to behave like a S/S buffer, which entirely defeats the purpose of the Folkvangr to my mind.


from the FV chapter:



> Yeah. I mentioned another one of my wacky ideas, so now’s the time to talk it through. From the start, this crazy 10-tube amp included a solid-state impedance multiplier. This is a circuit that makes any load connected to the amp seem like it’s 8x its actual impedance. So if you connect a Grado, at 32 ohms, the amp sees it as 256 ohms with the impedance multiplier switched in.
> 
> “Wait a sec!” some are saying. “That sounds like a transformer!”
> 
> ...


----------



## ardbeg1975

mab1376 said:


> from the FV chapter:


I do not question the manufacturer’s design choices to enhance the headphone compatibility of the FV, but for me, I embrace the inherent limitations of an exquisite OTL amp like the FV, consider it fundamentally not a “generalist” h/p/a built for all occasions, pair it with high impedance dynamics and utterly ignore the presence of the multiplier.


----------



## mab1376

ardbeg1975 said:


> I do not question the manufacturer’s design choices to enhance the headphone compatibility of the FV, but for me, I embrace the inherent limitations of an exquisite OTL amp like the FV, consider it fundamentally not a “generalist” h/p/a built for all occasions, pair it with high impedance dynamics and utterly ignore the presence of the multiplier.


likewise, I've mainly settled on my HD650 with it.


----------



## DougD

ardbeg1975 said:


> I do not question the manufacturer’s design choices to enhance the headphone compatibility of the FV, but for me, I embrace the inherent limitations of an exquisite OTL amp like the FV, consider it fundamentally not a “generalist” h/p/a built for all occasions, pair it with high impedance dynamics and utterly ignore the presence of the multiplier.


Same, I bought the Folkvangr because of its unfettered toobiness, for high impedance headphones. (Bought it without hearing it, of course.) That's the design use case, as a specialist niche product, and I'm A-okay using it exactly that way. With HD-650s for now, and some ZMF in the future.

At some point I'm sure I'll try the impedance-multiplier with some 'phones, and if I also like that sound, that will be more frosting on the cake.


----------



## ScotchNeat

Beefy said:


> I meant more on a technical level, for exactly how it operates WRT power and load. It really seems to behave like a S/S buffer, which entirely defeats the purpose of the Folkvangr to my mind.



As I understand it, it connects the headphone jack to two outputs, one of which happens to be an op-amp that's doesn't actually have an input driving it.  But the fact that there are now two amps sharing the load, the impedance seen by each goes up.


----------



## mab1376 (Sep 8, 2022)

DougD said:


> Same, I bought the Folkvangr because of its unfettered toobiness, for high impedance headphones. (Bought it without hearing it, of course.) That's the design use case, as a specialist niche product, and I'm A-okay using it exactly that way. With HD-650s for now, and some ZMF in the future.
> 
> At some point I'm sure I'll try the impedance-multiplier with some 'phones, and if I also like that sound, that will be more frosting on the cake.


I'm really intrigued by ZMF but can't spend that kind of money without a significant audition.


----------



## JLoud

I use the Folkvangr with impedance multiplier on with my Grado GS3000e. Sounds very good. As does the LCD4. I believe Jason has mentioned he uses Grado headphones with it as well. It is more flexible than many believe. I thought it sounded pretty good with my Focal as well.


----------



## bokononista

Folkvangr is stocked (ships in 1-3 days):
https://www.schiit.com/products/folkvangr


----------



## DACattack

I also see that the Loki Max is down from weeks to days as well.


----------



## Kapazza

bokononista said:


> Folkvangr is stocked (ships in 1-3 days):
> https://www.schiit.com/products/folkvangr



Weird...didn't Jason say it was pretty much sold out over a month ago at the Texas Audio Roundup?  Wonder if they double backed on limiting to just 250 units.


----------



## bokononista

Kapazza said:


> Weird...didn't Jason say it was pretty much sold out over a month ago at the Texas Audio Roundup?  Wonder if they double backed on limiting to just 250 units.


I ordered Aug 28th, should come tomorrow or Monday. I curious what S/N it is.


----------



## DACattack

Kapazza said:


> Weird...didn't Jason say it was pretty much sold out over a month ago


I believe what Jason said is that Schiit had built one half of the 250 allotment and had sold out of those.


----------



## inmytaxi

I find the multiplier has a subtle effect and on Grado Hemp, a favorable one.  Drop 8xx with no multiplier is nice too.  Of course, I really loved this little am battery operated radio my dad gave me when I was a kid.


----------



## mab1376

Fuzz rock is so good with the FV!

the tubiness really takes it the extra mile!


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Sep 9, 2022)

JLoud said:


> I use the Folkvangr with impedance multiplier on with my Grado GS3000e. Sounds very good. As does the LCD4. I believe Jason has mentioned he uses Grado headphones with it as well. It is more flexible than many believe. I thought it sounded pretty good with my Focal as well.


I’m probably a minority opinion here but I think the multiplier is a great feature.

The whole reason I kept my Lyr 3 for so long even after I had a better sounding tube amp was because my AFC was too low impedance and too high current to sound good on my tube amp. That is not an issue on the FV when the multiplier is engaged.

It sounds so good that depending on the album, I prefer the combo to my VC closed with multiplier off.

Example of a song the FV-AFC rocks


Example where the FV-VC rocks. It really takes off around 2:30


----------



## bokononista

Yay!


----------



## bokononista

First impressions are very good. With HD800S I noticed very nice and big soundstage with an excelent separation and layering. But I also hear a lot of hum - the more tubes are heated, more hum i listen. Anybody else have such an experience?


----------



## Kapazza

bokononista said:


> First impressions are very good. With HD800S I noticed very nice and big soundstage with an excelent separation and layering. But I also hear a lot of hum - the more tubes are heated, more hum i listen. Anybody else have such an experience?


Try re-seating all of the tubes.  If that doesn't help, you may have a grounding issue at your outlet.


----------



## Beefy

bokononista said:


> First impressions are very good. With HD800S I noticed very nice and big soundstage with an excelent separation and layering. But I also hear a lot of hum - the more tubes are heated, more hum i listen. Anybody else have such an experience?



As pretty as your Schiit stack looks, I suspect you have magnetically induced hum from the proximity of the two pieces of gear. Give them some space, I'd wager it goes away.


----------



## 1Audiophool (Sep 9, 2022)

bokononista said:


> First impressions are very good. With HD800S I noticed very nice and big soundstage with an excelent separation and layering. But I also hear a lot of hum - the more tubes are heated, more hum i listen. Anybody else have such an experience?


Nope… I’ve run the stock tubes for the first several weeks and have since rolled all the tubes ( + several sets of 6n1p alternatives) and haven’t had any noise/hum issues. Just crackle when it’s turned off. I am primarily listening with 800s as well.

I think @Beefy is right…the stack may be the issue. Jason does mention that as a thing to be aware of.


----------



## Orange5o

A lot of us stack the folkvangr, but you should probably get taller feet to separate...


----------



## PastorOfMuppets

1Audiophool said:


> Nope… I’ve run the stock tubes for the first several weeks and have since rolled all the tubes ( + several sets of 6n1p alternatives) and haven’t had any noise/hum issues. Just crackle when it’s turned off. I am primarily listening with 800s as well.


The crackle is so awesome.


----------



## carbonF1

Hi all, any thoughts comparing Folkvangr to WA22? I've only read one comparison, but factoring in tube upgrades Folk seems about as good and much cheaper over the long run even with the 8 6n6p tubes.


----------



## inmytaxi

Beefy said:


> As pretty as your Schiit stack looks, I suspect you have magnetically induced hum from the proximity of the two pieces of gear. Give them some space, I'd wager it goes away.


I'm stacked identically and no hum. Well, maybe a tiny little bit on high gain with Grado's, but not lo gain and not at all with 6xx. Full vol no signal I get nothing.


----------



## bokononista

Beefy said:


> As pretty as your Schiit stack looks, I suspect you have magnetically induced hum from the proximity of the two pieces of gear. Give them some space, I'd wager it goes away.


When i raise the Folkvanger, hum intensity is still the same. Its also independed at volume level. Just the tube heat matters. No hum with Valhalla. Ill try reseating or change tubes but it may be grounding issue.


----------



## Barnstormer13

bokononista said:


> First impressions are very good. With HD800S I noticed very nice and big soundstage with an excelent separation and layering. But I also hear a lot of hum - the more tubes are heated, more hum i listen. Anybody else have such an experience?


No. Hum free unless I go past about 3:00 on the volume dial in high gain. Nada in low gain. One of the things that impressed me about the FV is how quiet it is compared to the Woo WA6-SE. It also seems well shielded from a nearby wifi station (which I can hear on the Woo).


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Sep 9, 2022)

bokononista said:


> When i raise the Folkvanger, hum intensity is still the same. Its also independed at volume level. Just the tube heat matters. No hum with Valhalla. Ill try reseating or change tubes but it may be grounding issue.


Had a similar problem once and used the below. Solved the problem, though I have no idea how it works. That said, the fact that noise increases as the tubes warm up suggests it may be a bad gain tube (6N1P), though most likely you would only hear it on one side.

https://audio46.com/products/ifi-silent-power-gnd-defender?currency=USD&variant=39595497291966&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=Google Shopping&_vsrefdom=adwords&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIxfaVq4aI-gIVCxpMCh1gAQ4_EAQYASABEgJeePD_BwE


----------



## bokononista

Barnstormer13 said:


> Had a similar problem once and used the below. Solved the problem, though I have no idea how it works. That said, the fact that noise increases as the tubes warm up suggests it may be a bad gain tube (6N1P), though most likely you would only hear it on one side.
> 
> https://audio46.com/products/ifi-silent-power-gnd-defender?currency=USD&variant=39595497291966&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=Google Shopping&_vsrefdom=adwords&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIxfaVq4aI-gIVCxpMCh1gAQ4_EAQYASABEgJeePD_BwE


Maybe i will try, thank you. When other sets of 6N6P arrive, I also try to change them. Changing 6N1P do not help.


----------



## tg123 (Sep 9, 2022)

JLoud said:


> I use the Folkvangr with impedance multiplier on with my Grado GS3000e. Sounds very good. As does the LCD4. I believe Jason has mentioned he uses Grado headphones with it as well. It is more flexible than many believe. I thought it sounded pretty good with my Focal as well.


The Koss KPH30i with the Grado like ear pads mod, works well with the impedance multiplier too.


----------



## tafens

bokononista said:


> Maybe i will try, thank you. When other sets of 6N6P arrive, I also try to change them. Changing 6N1P do not help.


Have different amount of hum left/right?
Try to swap all 6N6P tubes from the left side to the right side and vice versa. If the hum also switches sides, swap tubes left to right again but pair by pair. When the hum moves again you’ve found the offending tube. Maybe not worth the hassle, but it should work..


----------



## bcowen

bokononista said:


> Maybe i will try, thank you. When other sets of 6N6P arrive, I also try to change them. Changing 6N1P do not help.


I've had no hum issues at all with mine, but when I got it the volume pot had a loud scratching sound in both channels when rotated (with no signal).  I ran it back and forth quite a bit thinking maybe there was some debris or film on the pot's wipers that would go away, but it didn't help.  Was vacillating on sending it back to Schiit for a look, but in the meantime I pulled the 6N1P's out to try some 6N23P's.  No more scratch.  In the tester, one of the 6N1P's was fine, but the other had extremely high interelement leakage...enough to be getting close to a short.  Not sure why the scratching sound was of equal volume in both channels, and can't say I've ever had a bad/marginal tube manifest itself in this particular manner before.  But I've done several input tube swaps since then and no further issues, so I'm blaming the tube even if I don't fully understand the why's of it.  I suppose I could ask Schiit to send me a new 6N1P (or pair), but as I wouldn't use them anyway I thought it a bit petty to waste their time with it.  Currently rocking some D-getter Holland Amperex 6DJ8's that sound quite wonderful.  And I haven't even started adapter-ing.  Yet.   🤣


----------



## Menkau-ra

bokononista said:


> First impressions are very good. With HD800S I noticed very nice and big soundstage with an excelent separation and layering. But I also hear a lot of hum - the more tubes are heated, more hum i listen. Anybody else have such an experience?


same issue with my FV. I've been told that the tubes needs to burn in. I don't know.


----------



## mab1376

I'm feeding my WA22 with my FV today for the hell of it. ALL THE TUBES!


----------



## Menkau-ra

Menkau-ra said:


> same issue with my FV. I've been told that the tubes needs to burn in. I don't know.


The issue was a cheap power strip. I changed it to a new Amazon Basics power strip and there is no hum


----------



## jonathan c

mab1376 said:


> I'm feeding my WA22 with my FV today for the hell of it. ALL THE TUBES!


Just think…if you had a La Figaro 339i, dual mono configuration, you might feed it with _two _FVs - one per channel….🤪🤣.


----------



## bokononista

Menkau-ra said:


> The issue was a cheap power strip. I changed it to a new Amazon Basics power strip and there is no hum


Can you give me link what you bought? Thanks!


----------



## Menkau-ra

bokononista said:


> Can you give me link what you bought? Thanks!


 Amazon Basics


----------



## PhilBarone

mab1376 said:


> likewise, I've mainly settled on my HD650 with it.


I have the same setup and I’m not convinced yet although I did here this recording last night that blew me away but nothing is broken in yet.


----------



## mab1376 (Sep 10, 2022)

PhilBarone said:


> I have the same setup and I’m not convinced yet although I did here this recording last night that blew me away but nothing is broken in yet.


I've had the headphones for years so they're worked in well. I also use Matsushita 7dj8 driver tubes myself.

I just saw them last week, so they're getting a lot of playtime this week:


----------



## Grunt66

Picked up the Folkvangr today from the Schiit store today. Very happy.


----------



## inmytaxi

Menkau-ra said:


> The issue was a cheap power strip. I changed it to a new Amazon Basics power strip and there is no hum


The solution was the same thing as the issue?


----------



## tafens

bcowen said:


> I've had no hum issues at all with mine, but when I got it the volume pot had a loud scratching sound in both channels when rotated (with no signal).  I ran it back and forth quite a bit thinking maybe there was some debris or film on the pot's wipers that would go away, but it didn't help.  Was vacillating on sending it back to Schiit for a look, but in the meantime I pulled the 6N1P's out to try some 6N23P's.  No more scratch.  In the tester, one of the 6N1P's was fine, but the other had extremely high interelement leakage...enough to be getting close to a short.  Not sure why the scratching sound was of equal volume in both channels, and can't say I've ever had a bad/marginal tube manifest itself in this particular manner before.  But I've done several input tube swaps since then and no further issues, so I'm blaming the tube even if I don't fully understand the why's of it.  I suppose I could ask Schiit to send me a new 6N1P (or pair), but as I wouldn't use them anyway I thought it a bit petty to waste their time with it.  Currently rocking some D-getter Holland Amperex 6DJ8's that sound quite wonderful.  And I haven't even started adapter-ing.  Yet.   🤣


Wow, a close-to-short leakage seems quite bad.. I wonder if I have that in one of my input tubes also, as I’m having a similar issue with noise while moving the volume pot. I’ve thought nothing of it as it’s minor and only in the left channel, but I will switch to a fresh set of 6N1P-EV’s I have in my stash and see if it goes away.


----------



## Grunt66

I though I share a riser for my setup. Since I have limited space around my desk, I purchased a monitor riser from Amazon for $24 last night and it arrived at 5 AM this morning. It works great. I am experiencing static when I turn the volume pot. When playing music it is not notable.


----------



## tafens

tafens said:


> Wow, a close-to-short leakage seems quite bad.. I wonder if I have that in one of my input tubes also, as I’m having a similar issue with noise while moving the volume pot. I’ve thought nothing of it as it’s minor and only in the left channel, but I will switch to a fresh set of 6N1P-EV’s I have in my stash and see if it goes away.


Yup, noise when turning the pot is gone with the new tubes in. Looking at the stock tubes removed more closely they are one Novosibirsk 6N1P-VI from 1989 and one Voskhod 6N1P from 1976.

With that sorted, I thought I’d put some bigger boys in for a spin


----------



## Menkau-ra

inmytaxi said:


> The solution was the same thing as the issue?


The hum came back again  I should get new tubes next week. We'll see.


----------



## PhilBarone

Menkau-ra said:


> The hum came back again  I should get new tubes next week. We'll see.


I solved it with this from Amazon. The instructions that came with mine says to possibly anticipate this happening and to add a filter.


----------



## Menkau-ra

PhilBarone said:


> I solved it with this from Amazon. The instructions that came with mine says to possibly anticipate this happening and to add a filter.


A link?


----------



## PhilBarone

Menkau-ra said:


> A link?


Computer isn’t cooperating.


----------



## rollinbr

Menkau-ra said:


> A link?


Here ya go.   Ebtech Hum X Ground Line Voltage Filter


----------



## Barnstormer13

Grunt66 said:


> I though I share a riser for my setup. Since I have limited space around my desk, I purchased a monitor riser from Amazon for $24 last night and it arrived at 5 AM this morning. It works great. I am experiencing static when I turn the volume pot. When playing music it is not notable.


Static noise when turning the pot doesn’t happen on mine. Come to think of it, I’ve never had a noisy pot on any of my Schiit gear, except my Magni 3 and only after a few years of use.


----------



## mmmadog

I had an issue with a Schiit saga s had a hum and couldn't figure it out. Turns out the TV was right above the pre amp and was causing interference. I put an audiocontrol crossover above it and problem went away.


----------



## Menkau-ra (Sep 13, 2022)

Why Hemps doesn't sound right on FV?  I'm using low impedance and multiplier on.

Hemps become very bright on FV and I might start having a headache.
Also they are not as bassy as on other amps like A90 or Mainline.

Is FV supposed to be the best with Grado?


----------



## Pictograms

Menkau-ra said:


> Why Hemps doesn't sound right on FV?  I'm using low impedance and multiplier on.
> 
> Hemps become very bright on FV and I might start having a headache.
> Also they are not as bassy as on other amps like A90 or Mainline.
> ...


Nice thing about the FV is it has options, try with multiplier off, even try high gain. You might like it more


----------



## JLoud

I have the Hemps and GS3000e and Folkvangr. The GS3000e sounds very good. Not bright sounding. Haven’t tried the Hemps yet. But I use multiplier on and low gain with the GS3000e. I would think they should be similar. Will try the Hemp and post here.


----------



## Kapazza

This might have already been said...but HD600 > HD800S on Folkvangr.  Don't @ me.


----------



## Barnstormer13

So some tubes showed up today. A shout out to @jonathan c for the recommendation. I haven’t given them any break-in yet but they already sound like an upgrade from the stock tubes.  They’re Tungsram E88CC.


----------



## Menkau-ra

Menkau-ra said:


> Why Hemps doesn't sound right on FV?  I'm using low impedance and multiplier on.
> 
> Hemps become very bright on FV and I might start having a headache
> 
> Is FV supposed to be the best with Grado?





Pictograms said:


> Nice thing about the FV is it has options, try with multiplier off, even try high gain. You might like it more


I've tried all options. I don't like it  Mainline was so much better with Hemps.


----------



## 1Audiophool

Barnstormer13 said:


> So some tubes showed up today. A shout out to @jonathan c for the recommendation. I haven’t given them any break-in yet but they already sound like an upgrade from the stock tubes.  They’re Tungsram E88CC.


Would love a link if you wouldn’t mind. Would like to try some different options.


----------



## Barnstormer13

1Audiophool said:


> Would love a link if you wouldn’t mind. Would like to try some different options.


Pm’d


----------



## Barnstormer13

Menkau-ra said:


> I've tried all options. I don't like it  Mainline was so much better with Hemps.


Sorry to hear it didn’t work out. What was different?


----------



## Marax

Received my Folkvangr last Friday, spent some time this weekend going through a few pairs of headphones and comparing the experience.  I've read multiple responses saying the Sennheiser HD600/650/6XX pair well with the FV.  *I realize it's largely subjective based on one's own tastes and experience, but what are some recommended headphone pairings that y'all have found so far?*

If there was something with a soundstage and detail similar to a Grado PS1000, but with some more bass impact to back it up, that would pretty much be my audio nirvana.


----------



## inmytaxi

Marax said:


> Received my Folkvangr last Friday, spent some time this weekend going through a few pairs of headphones and comparing the experience.  I've read multiple responses saying the Sennheiser HD600/650/6XX pair well with the FV.  *I realize it's largely subjective based on one's own tastes and experience, but what are some recommended headphone pairings that y'all have found so far?*
> 
> If there was something with a soundstage and detail similar to a Grado PS1000, but with some more bass impact to back it up, that would pretty much be my audio nirvana.


Drop 8xx I enjoy. Also Grado 60x with ZMF pads and adapter.  Grado Hemp with regular 60x pads too. 6xx is okay but not fantastic, though the new pads from Brainwave help.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Sep 14, 2022)

Marax said:


> Received my Folkvangr last Friday, spent some time this weekend going through a few pairs of headphones and comparing the experience.  I've read multiple responses saying the Sennheiser HD600/650/6XX pair well with the FV.  *I realize it's largely subjective based on one's own tastes and experience, but what are some recommended headphone pairings that y'all have found so far?*
> 
> If there was something with a soundstage and detail similar to a Grado PS1000, but with some more bass impact to back it up, that would pretty much be my audio nirvana.


From what you’re describing as your preferences, I’d consider the Focal Clear. I haven’t heard the PS1000, but I would guess the Clear is a lot more impact on the low end and probably not as bright on top.  Soundstage will be better than the Grado thanks to angled drivers. Detail is outstanding with the Clear, but I don’t know where it is relative to the Grado. For me I like it set to low gain with multiplier on.

ZMFs are all great on the FV, but they’re going to be fairly dark I think compared to the Grado.


----------



## Marax (Sep 16, 2022)

tafens said:


> Yup, noise when turning the pot is gone with the new tubes in. Looking at the stock tubes removed more closely they are one Novosibirsk 6N1P-VI from 1989 and one Voskhod 6N1P from 1976.
> 
> With that sorted, I thought I’d put some bigger boys in for a spin


We're waiting to hear the results of your latest spin!  Did the 6SN7's make much of a difference for you?


----------



## jonathan c (Sep 15, 2022)

tafens said:


> Yup, noise when turning the pot is gone with the new tubes in. Looking at the stock tubes removed more closely they are one Novosibirsk 6N1P-VI from 1989 and one Voskhod 6N1P from 1976.
> 
> With that sorted, I thought I’d put some bigger boys in for a spin


The heater (filament) current for a 6SN7 tube is 600 mA; for a 6922 tube, it is 300 mA. Does the FV circuit provide enough current for the 6SN7? Or is the 6SN7 ‘overtaxing’ the FV circuit? Harm to the tube or to the FV?


----------



## tafens

jonathan c said:


> The heater (filament) current for a 6SN7 tube is 600 mA; for a 6922 tube, it is 300 mA. Does the FV circuit provide enough current for the 6SN7? Or is the 6SN7 ‘overtaxing’ the FV circuit? Harm to the tube or to the FV?


Good point. No harm though, the 6N1P that the Folkvangr is designed to use also pulls 600 mA of heater current.


----------



## tafens

Marax said:


> We're waiting to hear the results of your latest sping!  Did the 6SN7's make much of a difference for you?


They did. I really love the TS 6SN7 in the Lyr3, but as it turns out, and a bit unexpected to me, I actually didn’t like them nearly as much in the Folkvangr. To me they sounded more closed with less air and space than the 6N1Ps. The amount of “tubiness” the TS brings to the Lyr3 with its solid state output stage was a bit much on the FV, probably because the all tube output on it adds even more. Too much of a good thing and all that I guess.

Back on the 6N1P’s now and enjoying the more open and airy stage they bring to the HD6XX, and still with a good amount of slam. Jason sure knew what he did when he designed the FV around them!


----------



## Grunt66

I have been enjoying the Folkvangr over the past week. The only minor issue is the static or noise when I turn the volume knob both clockwise and counter clockwise. I have seen that replacing the front tubes fixed the issue for one member. I am new to tube amp ownership (1st one), which tubes would members recommend I go with? I was  looking at the Tube Depot at some JJ E88CC / 6922 for $34.95 each. Then there are options for balanced triodes, high gain and low noise.


----------



## Menkau-ra

I replaced all stock tubes with Philips Herleen 7062's and now there is no hum. I guess stock tubes need time to burn in.


----------



## Barnstormer13

Grunt66 said:


> I have been enjoying the Folkvangr over the past week. The only minor issue is the static or noise when I turn the volume knob both clockwise and counter clockwise. I have seen that replacing the front tubes fixed the issue for one member. I am new to tube amp ownership (1st one), which tubes would members recommend I go with? I was  looking at the Tube Depot at some JJ E88CC / 6922 for $34.95 each. Then there are options for balanced triodes, high gain and low noise.


 If the FV sounds good with cheap Russian tubes, I think it will likely sound good with the JJ tubes. Give it a shot, but try and get matched tubes.


----------



## Marax (Sep 16, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> The heater (filament) current for a 6SN7 tube is 600 mA; for a 6922 tube, it is 300 mA. Does the FV circuit provide enough current for the 6SN7? Or is the 6SN7 ‘overtaxing’ the FV circuit? Harm to the tube or to the FV?


From the FAQ section in the Folkvangr manual, it sounds like it would be okay.  Excerpt below:


*What tubes can  I use in place of the stock 6N6P *_*output tubes?*
In short, not much. 6N30P will also work. JJ ECC99s do not work, despite what you may have 
heard—they have the wrong pinout. However, if you’re willing to have lower power output, 6N1P or 
any dual triode tube with 6DJ8-style pinout and 6.3V heaters will work fine, as long as they don’t 
need more than 750mA of heater current._

*What can I use instead of the stock 6N1P input tubes?*
_Any 6DJ8-pinout dual triode with 6.3V heaters at
600mA or lower heater current will be fine—this
includes 6DJ8, 6922, ECC88, 6BZ7, etc._


Edit:  Sorry, I see now that Tafens beat me to the answer


----------



## PhilBarone

I’ve had mine for two weeks and have run it 24/7 so it’s burned in. I’m using a Sennheiser HD650 and I hear lots of mids but not much in the highs or lows department. I should add that this is my first headphone amp but I’m open to suggestions. 

Thanks everyone! Phil


----------



## bokononista

Marax said:


> From the FAQ section in the Folkvangr manual, it sounds like it would be okay.  Excerpt below:
> 
> 
> *What tubes can  I use in place of the stock 6N6P *_*output tubes?*
> ...


Anybody can confirm 12AT7 can work with adapter, like with Valhalla 2?


----------



## GumbyDammit223

Barnstormer13 said:


> So some tubes showed up today. A shout out to @jonathan c for the recommendation. I haven’t given them any break-in yet but they already sound like an upgrade from the stock tubes.  They’re Tungsram E88CC.


After seeing this I did a search and found some at TheTubeStore. Pulled the trigger and ordered a pair. I literally received them 2 days later!!! Haven't even opened the box yet, but I am so impressed with their service. Typically anything I get from Canada seems to take forever. Weather is supposed to be cool and rainy this weekend, so it looks like I'll be able to fire the Beast up and have some fun!


----------



## bcowen

Grunt66 said:


> I have been enjoying the Folkvangr over the past week. The only minor issue is the static or noise when I turn the volume knob both clockwise and counter clockwise. I have seen that replacing the front tubes fixed the issue for one member. I am new to tube amp ownership (1st one), which tubes would members recommend I go with? I was  looking at the Tube Depot at some JJ E88CC / 6922 for $34.95 each. Then there are options for balanced triodes, high gain and low noise.


Unlike the JJ 6SN7 that I don't care for at all, the JJ 6922's are pretty decent.  For new production tubes, I prefer the Gold Lion 6922 to the JJ though. But that's just me...


----------



## Barnstormer13

PhilBarone said:


> I’ve had mine for two weeks and have run it 24/7 so it’s burned in. I’m using a Sennheiser HD650 and I hear lots of mids but not much in the highs or lows department. I should add that this is my first headphone amp but I’m open to suggestions.
> 
> Thanks everyone! Phil


The 650s really need an amp to sound good, so I’m guessing they’re new too?


----------



## inmytaxi

PhilBarone said:


> I’ve had mine for two weeks and have run it 24/7 so it’s burned in. I’m using a Sennheiser HD650 and I hear lots of mids but not much in the highs or lows department. I should add that this is my first headphone amp but I’m open to suggestions.
> 
> Thanks everyone! Phil


Well it's a 650, so yes, sounds about right. You want more highs or lows, you need different headphones. Or throw on some ZMF lambskin pads, though the added bass might overdo it.


----------



## mab1376

inmytaxi said:


> Well it's a 650, so yes, sounds about right. You want more highs or lows, you need different headphones. Or throw on some ZMF lambskin pads, though the added bass might overdo it.


hd650 is perfect for me


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Sep 17, 2022)

Thought I would share on the Tungsram E88CC tubes in the Folkvangr-




They pair amazingly well with the ZMF Auteur, which seems to be a near perfect match to the leaner, tighter sound of the Tungsrams. The presentation is very detailed, lively and immediate with an intimate sound stage.

The VC and Clear have large, impressively holographic soundstages but lack some of the sonic vibrancy of the Auteur. They may also have a very slight tendency towards glare with the Tungsrams that the Auteur does not, The glare seems to be going away with more time on the tubes. They’re probably not fully burned in yet with less than 24 hours of run time.

Compared to the stock tubes, I’d describe the Tungsrams as a little dryer, leaner and faster with improved headstage and imaging.


----------



## bcowen

Barnstormer13 said:


> The VC and Clear have large, impressively holographic soundstages but lack some of the sonic vibrancy of the Auteur. They may also have a very slight tendency towards glare with the Tungsrams that the Auteur does not, The glare seems to be going away with more time on the tubes. They’re probably not fully burned in yet with less than 24 hours of run time.
> 
> Compared to the stock tubes, I’d describe the Tungsrams as a *little dryer, leaner and faster with improved headstage and imaging.*


That's a great description of what I hear with the Tungsrams as well.  I'd just add that they are also more adept dynamically, especially microdynamics.

Mine didn't reach their pinnacle sonically until they had upwards of 100 hours on them.  The mids (especially) gained some additional body and fullness.  While they are still not a warm sounding tube to my ears, they seem to be 'less lean' after some extended play time.


----------



## golfbravobravo

Marax said:


> Received my Folkvangr last Friday, spent some time this weekend going through a few pairs of headphones and comparing the experience.  I've read multiple responses saying the Sennheiser HD600/650/6XX pair well with the FV.  *I realize it's largely subjective based on one's own tastes and experience, but what are some recommended headphone pairings that y'all have found so far?*
> 
> If there was something with a soundstage and detail similar to a Grado PS1000, but with some more bass impact to back it up, that would pretty much be my audio nirvana.


I keep hoping back to the 6XX.  Both my Opto planners and newly acquired ETA mini-closed are fine, but - for me- a little too bright and tiring.

Can't beat the 6XX!!


----------



## Orange5o

I've completely settled into Atriums with mine (incredible), still haven't had time to roll tubes. Now with the new ZMF announced planars at 65 ohm and 95 db am VERY intrigued if they will play well as I was always a planar guy before Atrium.


----------



## Barnstormer13

bcowen said:


> That's a great description of what I hear with the Tungsrams as well.  I'd just add that they are also more adept dynamically, especially microdynamics.
> 
> Mine didn't reach their pinnacle sonically until they had upwards of 100 hours on them.  The mids (especially) gained some additional body and fullness.  While they are still not a warm sounding tube to my ears, they seem to be 'less lean' after some extended play time.


I agree on the dynamics and microdynamics. I think that’s part of what makes the Auteur pop with them.


----------



## Barnstormer13

Orange5o said:


> I've completely settled into Atriums with mine (incredible), still haven't had time to roll tubes. Now with the new ZMF announced planars at 65 ohm and 95 db am VERY intrigued if they will play well as I was always a planar guy before Atrium.


I’m very interested too, but the price tag is more than I’m willing to spend. I’m pretty happy with my current set-up so I think I’ll sit on the sidelines for a while until I actually need another pair of headphones.


----------



## bcowen

Barnstormer13 said:


> I’m very interested too, but the price tag is more than I’m willing to spend. I’m pretty happy with my current set-up so I think I’ll sit on the sidelines for a while until I actually need another pair of headphones.


I heard that ZMF would be releasing a closed version of the Atrium in the near future.  Assuming that's true, I'll be jumping on them as soon as they appear.


----------



## Menkau-ra

bcowen said:


> I heard that ZMF would be releasing a closed version of the Atrium in the near future.  Assuming that's true, I'll be jumping on them as soon as they appear.


I was just testing Atrium on my FV this week. Amazing sound but way too dark for my taste.


----------



## deafby60

Hello everyone! Thanks for the add and great to meet everyone. I received my Folkvangr yesterday and have been running it on my Focal Utopia and less so on my HD800s (800s are destined for sale soon). The 800s I have never fallen in love with, the staging is super wide but not deep, and the sound is layered and precise, but lacks engagement for me, specifically on the bottom end. I am running a gen 1 Bifrost and Lyr and with my Uptioas it is my ultimate setup. Listening to Texas Flood by SRV on BF+Lyr+Utopia is legendary. HOWEVER, when listening to Lenny on my Utopia's the FV takes the cake.
The Folkvangr sound to me is bright, airy, the soundstage is wide and the instruments are unmatched in their separation and layering. The sound is great, but on some tracks, it just doesn't have enough "oomph." 
I am really curious about what everyone else thinks. My favorite tracks on the FV are Muse - Starlight / Lenny - SRV / Andrew Rybak - Fairytale / Florence + TM - King -- anything like this. Where there is no need for the heavy mids or deep bass, but clear solid tone with a good soundstage and detail is preferred.
Then you get to the tracks where it just isn't there with the FV - SRV - Texas Flood is the perfect example. On my Lyr the guitar is front and center, and you FEEL the power. It is a great listening experience. With my FV the guitar is pushed back 10 feet on stage and more balanced with the rest of the sound. 

On some tracks, the Lyr and Utopia muddles the mids and bass and confuses and loses some seperation. On FV, the opposite is true.
Would love to hear more feedback from everyone and how they are enjoying their FV.


----------



## inmytaxi

bcowen said:


> I heard that ZMF would be releasing a closed version of the Atrium in the near future.  Assuming that's true, I'll be jumping on them as soon as they appear.


Not sure if it's really going to be a 'closed version' of Atrium, my impression was this will more along the lines of Eikon Classic.  My wallet is hoping so anyway ....


----------



## bcowen

inmytaxi said:


> Not sure if it's really going to be a 'closed version' of Atrium, my impression was this will more along the lines of Eikon Classic.  My wallet is hoping so anyway ....


My impression was that it will be more along the lines of an Atrium Closed.  I can order an Eikon today if I want, although I don't have any idea what Eikon Classic is.


----------



## inmytaxi

bcowen said:


> My impression was that it will be more along the lines of an Atrium Closed.  I can order an Eikon today if I want, although I don't have any idea what Eikon Classic is.


Eikon Classic is what I am thinking they did with Auteur Classic, just take the drivers and the Atrium damping system and retune the Eikon. I don't see how a closed back get's the Atrium effect. $1000 cheaper.


----------



## DACattack

bcowen said:


> I heard that ZMF would be releasing a closed version of the Atrium in the near future. Assuming that's true, I'll be jumping on them as soon as they appear.


This would tempt me too.


----------



## Grunt66

Being a new owner of the Folkvangr, I reached out to Schiit to see how much a replacement set of tubes would cost? I received a reply today, $300 + tax and shipping for the set (10 tubes). I am considering buying a complete set to have ready in case I need one or two.


----------



## mab1376

Grunt66 said:


> Being a new owner of the Folkvangr, I reached out to Schiit to see how much a replacement set of tubes would cost? I received a reply today, $300 + tax and shipping for the set (10 tubes). I am considering buying a complete set to have ready in case I need one or two.


You can buy a pair of 6n6p for cheap as replacements since they don't need matching and spend the leftover on some good 6dj8; I'm using some awesome Matsushita 7dj8 I got for 100usd. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## jonathan c

Match pair the 6N1P / 6DJ8 / 6922 / 7308 / 7DJ8……6N6P can be mix-n-match…


----------



## inmytaxi (Sep 20, 2022)

Drop 6xx > ZMF Atrium in FV. Today anyway.

ecc84 with adapter cleans things up a little, just a general tightening up (could be the brand new tubes I guess). Like ten bux each I think for Mullards NIB ebay and postage.  Got some Phillips and Valvo appear to my eyes to be identical construction.  


Grunt66 said:


> Being a new owner of the Folkvangr, I reached out to Schiit to see how much a replacement set of tubes would cost? I received a reply today, $300 + tax and shipping for the set (10 tubes). I am considering buying a complete set to have ready in case I need one or two.


I'll do it for half. Same tubes sent to me by schiit.

I have 3 sets I paid .... less. For all 3 combined.  Than half. Ukraine via ebay. Gold grid, same date.


----------



## Kapazza

inmytaxi said:


> Drop 6xx > ZMF Atrium in FV. Today anyway.


With FV, for me:  HD600 > HD800S > Focal Clear MG > Focal Elegia >>> ZMF Atrium > planars (D8000, LCD 5, Arya Stealth)

FV must be the reason I hated the Atrium, though, it sounded worse on Mjolnir 2.  Not my cup of tea, I guess.


----------



## inmytaxi

Kapazza said:


> With FV, for me:  HD600 > HD800S > Focal Clear MG > Focal Elegia >>> ZMF Atrium > planars (D8000, LCD 5, Arya Stealth)
> 
> FV must be the reason I hated the Atrium, though, it sounded worse on Mjolnir 2.  Not my cup of tea, I guess.


Try it on solid state. Takes away some of the artificial sweetness. Jot 2 takes out enough fog to tighten up things up nicely.


----------



## Grunt66 (Sep 21, 2022)

Kapazza said:


> With FV, for me:  HD600 > HD800S > Focal Clear MG > Focal Elegia >>> ZMF Atrium > planars (D8000, LCD 5, Arya Stealth)
> 
> FV must be the reason I hated the Atrium, though, it sounded worse on Mjolnir 2.  Not my cup of tea, I guess.


I am currently using the Denon AH-9200's with my Folkvangr and I am enjoying the combation even though I can only use it on the low gain. When placing the Folkvangr in the high gain postion the bass in the 9200's sounds distorted at higher volume levels.

I just attended the SOCAL CANJAM and I spent a good bit a time in the ZMF room listening to both the Verite Closed and the Atrium. They were connected to a tube amp (Glenn OTL) and the Schitt Yggdrasil was the DAC and they both sounded great. I am torn between the Atrium and the VC.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Sep 22, 2022)

Grunt66 said:


> I am currently using the Denon AH-9200's with my Folkvangr and I am enjoying the combation even though I can only use it on the low gain. When placing the Folkvangr in the high gain postion the bass in the 9200's sounds distorted at higher volume levels.
> 
> I just attended the SOCAL CANJAM and I spent a good bit a time in the ZMF room listening to both the Verite Closed and the Atrium. They were connected to a tube amp (Glenn OTL) and the Schitt Yggdrasil was the DAC and they both sounded great. I am torn between the Atrium and the VC.


Haven’t heard the Atrium so can’t comment there. Verite closed, the pads you choose matter a lot. If you lean towards the Verite, get 2 or 3 different pads. That said, I’ve got absolutely no complaints about either of my ZMFs on the FV. I don’t think you’ll be disappointed whatever you choose, and you can buy the other one next.


----------



## NiGHTS4EVA

I've got a Folk on the way and was looking into what cans to get that would contrast my Arya. Loved how the 800s sounded but maybe a little too similar to what I have now? Am considering a closed backed pair, either an Eikon or VC. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Menkau-ra

NiGHTS4EVA said:


> I've got a Folk on the way and was looking into what cans to get that would contrast my Arya. Loved how the 800s sounded but maybe a little too similar to what I have now? Am considering a closed backed pair, either an Eikon or VC. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Arya is a planar version of HD8xx. If you have a FV I think HD8xx would be a better solution. You can sell Arya after that.
Hd650 is also fantastic on FV.


----------



## 1Audiophool

NiGHTS4EVA said:


> I've got a Folk on the way and was looking into what cans to get that would contrast my Arya. Loved how the 800s sounded but maybe a little too similar to what I have now? Am considering a closed backed pair, either an Eikon or VC. Any suggestions would be appreciated.





Menkau-ra said:


> Arya is a planar version of HD8xx. If you have a FV I think HD8xx would be a better solution. You can sell Arya after that.
> Hd650 is also fantastic on FV.


Agreed with Menkau-ra… I have both but don’t really like Arya on the FV. Absolutely love the HD800S on it though as well as 650.

To be clear I’m a big fan of the Arya just not with this amp


----------



## JLoud

The Audeze LCD-4 and ZMF Verite sound very good as well on the Folkvangr


----------



## NiGHTS4EVA

The Arya is hooked up to my Burson Solist where it will stay, looking for something that’ll be different from that combo, sorry if I wasn’t clear 😅 For those using the VC on this does it sound peaky like some reviews have brought up? Are Eikons warmer? ZMF noob here


----------



## NiGHTS4EVA

JLoud said:


> The Audeze LCD-4 and ZMF Verite sound very good as well on the Folkvangr


Only heard the 4 once but damn what a beast, should have picked one up during their last sale 😢


----------



## JLoud

They still claim only "out of stock" but is looking more and more like they are gone forever.


----------



## JLoud

Just checked Audeze website, they now list the LCD-4 as a legacy product. A shame, they are fantastic.


----------



## ardbeg1975

NiGHTS4EVA said:


> The Arya is hooked up to my Burson Solist where it will stay, looking for something that’ll be different from that combo, sorry if I wasn’t clear 😅 For those using the VC on this does it sound peaky like some reviews have brought up? Are Eikons warmer? ZMF noob here


I don’t think the VCs sound “peaky” on the FV. The pairing is great, like chocolate and peanut butter. Holographic sound overall, intoxicating mids, etc.


----------



## mab1376

JLoud said:


> The Audeze LCD-4 and ZMF Verite sound very good as well on the Folkvangr


The HE-500 also!


----------



## Astral Abyss

JLoud said:


> They still claim only "out of stock" but is looking more and more like they are gone forever.


Audeze recently restocked the legacy LCD-2 and LCD-3.  No reason to think they won't do the same with the 4 if demand is there.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Sep 23, 2022)

NiGHTS4EVA said:


> The Arya is hooked up to my Burson Solist where it will stay, looking for something that’ll be different from that combo, sorry if I wasn’t clear 😅 For those using the VC on this does it sound peaky like some reviews have brought up? Are Eikons warmer? ZMF noob here


Not sure what you mean by peaky. One thing for sure, if you put the wrong pads on them, they will sound off. With the right pads though…

The microdynamics and macrodynamics are really good, especially if you’re used to planars (most planars), but they won’t slam your brain out of your skull.

The treble is smoother than my Clear or AFC. They’re very detailed without any harshness. My Auteurs are smoother, but less detailed, holographic, etc. I’d say the Auteurs are slightly warmer and the Clears cooler.

 I guess their greatest strength is they image beautifully for a closed headphone.


----------



## ardbeg1975 (Sep 23, 2022)

Barnstormer13 said:


> Not sure what you mean by peaky. One thing for sure, if you put the wrong pads on them, they will sound off. With the right pads though…
> 
> The microdynamics and macrodynamics are really good, especially if you’re used to planars (most planars), but they won’t slam your brain out of your skull.
> 
> ...


I concur. Getting a pad pairing to your taste is key. For example, using BE2 pads on VC with a very crisp SS amp can sometimes be too much of a good thing just as pairing one of the warmer pads with a very warm tube amp can be too much in the other direction.


----------



## NiGHTS4EVA

Add me to the family tree!


----------



## Kapazza (Sep 28, 2022)

Folkvangr in silver on B-stock page, $100 off at $1,749.  Also, blacks are now sold out!

EDIT:  That was quick, B-stock is gone.


----------



## inmytaxi

What's on your Folkvangr?

what do you all place on the roof to keep watch?

me: Vali 2++ with stock tube.


----------



## inmytaxi

Kapazza said:


> Folkvangr in silver on B-stock page, $100 off at $1,749.  Also, blacks are now sold out!
> 
> EDIT:  That was quick, B-stock is gone.


Note to Jason
re: new sales strategy
Save on your advertising budget by going direct sale and using the internet to pro .. mo ..t.

never mind


----------



## tafens

inmytaxi said:


> What's on your Folkvangr?
> 
> what do you all place on the roof to keep watch?
> 
> me: Vali 2++ with stock tube.


Nothing, but I have a Lyr3 standing guard to the side..


----------



## bokononista

Folkvangr (silver) at Shiit-Europe!
https://www.schiit-europe.com/product/folkvangr-otl-ocl-triode-headphone-amp/


----------



## tafens

Subject: *Folkvangr*
Expected tube life: *5000 hours*
Daily usage: *6 hours *(give or take)
Total tube life: *2 years 3 months *(ballpark)

Not too bad! 😁


----------



## orkney

Well, just took the plunge. Been a while since I've owned an OTL but this is an interesting design and, having spoken to Schiit today it looks like they're down to their last few units. 

Looking forward to hearing this with my Hd800s, etc. Seems like it should be a solid match.


----------



## Grunt66 (Sep 29, 2022)

Just installed a matching pair of Amperex 6DJ8 / ECC88 tubes and the static noise in the volume pod has disappeared.  Enjoying the sound, can't wait to hear what they sound like after the have some time in the FV. 

On a side note seen Iron Maiden in tour this past Sunday in Chula Vista, great concert.


----------



## DACattack

orkney said:


> Looking forward to hearing this with my Hd800s, etc. Seems like it should be a solid match.


I can confirm that it is an excellent pairing. That's what I'm using with mine while I save up for a pair of ZMFs. Hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## Noman74656

Really shouldn’t have…but I did  can’t wait to hear how it sounds with my VC closed and 800S. The opportunity to try such a unique piece of Schiit was too much to pass up.


----------



## Menkau-ra

orkney said:


> Looking forward to hearing this with my Hd800s, etc. Seems like it should be a solid match.


HD8xx are sublime on FV


----------



## Barnstormer13

Noman74656 said:


> Really shouldn’t have…but I did  can’t wait to hear how it sounds with my VC closed and 800S. The opportunity to try such a unique piece of Schiit was too much to pass up.


Personal opinion here, but the VC and FV are a match made in heaven. Anyway, welcome to the club!


----------



## JLoud

The VO sound great with it as well. As does the LCD-4.


----------



## bcowen

JLoud said:


> The VO sound great with it as well. As does the LCD-4.


And the Atticus.


----------



## Orange5o

Saw on another forum someone contacted Schiit and was told there are only a few units left...


----------



## tafens

Orange5o said:


> Saw on another forum someone contacted Schiit and was told there are only a few units left...


It’s still available on the site but only in silver, so black is out. Can’t be many silver left either unless they way overestimated how many of those they would sell.


----------



## bcowen

tafens said:


> It’s still available on the site but only in silver, so black is out. Can’t be many silver left either unless they way overestimated how many of those they would sell.


If somebody really wants black, I'd be willing to get a silver one and sell my black one for $3000.  🤣  🤣


----------



## tafens

bcowen said:


> If somebody really wants black, I'd be willing to get a silver one and sell my black one for $3000.  🤣  🤣



Well, either that, or…






😛


----------



## JLoud

Ahh, nothing beats a rattle-can finish.


----------



## bcowen

tafens said:


> Well, either that, or…
> 
> 
> 
> 😛


No, no, no....not nearly audiophile enough.    

Of course, you may need 2 or 3 bottles of this to get the job done.


----------



## jfopps

I was visiting a relative in Cali last week and i made a trip to the Schiit store. I was told about half of the FVs were acounted for at that time by the worker there.


----------



## Kapazza

jfopps said:


> I was visiting a relative in Cali last week and i made a trip to the Schiit store. I was told about half of the FVs were acounted for at that time by the worker there.


They probably meant "half of the remaining" were accounted for.  I think Jason said half of the total 250 units were sold way back at the Texas Roundup.


----------



## orkney

Orange5o said:


> Saw on another forum someone contacted Schiit and was told there are only a few units left...



I was hold "a very few / handful of units," silver only. The salesperson I was dealing with said they expected to be sold out for good by this week. 

I was an early adopter of the original Zana, sold it with the arrival of our first kiddo (no regrets on that one!) and have kinda been chasing that sound ever since, so just felt it was now or never for the Folk. It should arrive shortly, and really looking forward to trying it with my kit. My speaker system is Mac tubes / Dyna Heritage Specials so I like the idea of an OTL HP setup as a complementary sound.

Have learned a ton from this thread -- thanks folks.


----------



## orkney

bcowen said:


> If somebody really wants black, I'd be willing to get a silver one and sell my black one for $3000.  🤣  🤣



Hah -- the black finish is fabulous but this one seems to be all about the toobs, so I'm happy with either really.


----------



## jfopps

Kapazza said:


> They probably meant "half of the remaining" were accounted for.  I think Jason said half of the total 250 units were sold way back at the Texas Roundup.


Thats possible. I remember him saying something like "if they're going out in order of serial number, the last to leave here was #13X. So thinking about that, in reality that doesn't mean much.


----------



## orkney

Well, it's here...

...and it's a beauty.


----------



## Barnstormer13

orkney said:


> I was hold "a very few / handful of units," silver only. The salesperson I was dealing with said they expected to be sold out for good by this week.
> 
> I was an early adopter of the original Zana, sold it with the arrival of our first kiddo (no regrets on that one!) and have kinda been chasing that sound ever since, so just felt it was now or never for the Folk. It should arrive shortly, and really looking forward to trying it with my kit. My speaker system is Mac tubes / Dyna Heritage Specials so I like the idea of an OTL HP setup as a complementary sound.
> 
> Have learned a ton from this thread -- thanks folks.


One thing I’ve noticed about the FV- it doesn’t act much like an OTL except maybe in it’s ability to sound holographic. The output impedance is low enough that headphones which can sound woolly on a high output impedance amp don’t. 

It doesn’t sound like a transformer coupled amp either- it seems like there’s less roll off on the low end when powering moderate impedance headphones. It’s really its own kind of sound. 

That said, I think you’ll like it, just that it’s more flexible than most OTLs.


----------



## Melting735

Is FV gonna make your room super hot? My Echo 2 is already acting like a heater. I can't imagine what will happen with 10 tubes.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Oct 4, 2022)

Melting735 said:


> Is FV gonna make your room super hot? My Echo 2 is already acting like a heater. I can't imagine what will happen with 10 tubes.


It puts out about the same amount of heat as a 100W light bulb. I don’t notice it unless I put my hand above the tubes.

To put it into perspective, your average residential central AC system provides around 36,000-60,000 BTUs of cooling (high end homes probably a lot more). The folkvanger puts out around 340 BTUs of heat. Your spouse probably puts out around 200 BTUs sitting around and maybe 600-700 working out. Possibly 1200 if you’re married to a professional athlete.

That said, if you’re in a small room with only 150 CFM of supply air, you only have about 3000 BTUs of cooling in that room and the FV could raise the temperature by a couple degrees.


----------



## jfopps

If it's a small room it'll likely he noticeable. My listening room gets warmer just from a Yggdrasil and Woo Wa8 running for a few hours.


----------



## orkney (Oct 4, 2022)

Barnstormer13 said:


> It puts out about the same amount of heat as a 100W light bulb. I don’t notice it unless I put my hand above the tubes.
> 
> To put it into perspective, your average residential central AC system provides around 36,000-60,000 BTUs of cooling (high end homes probably a lot more). The folkvanger puts out around 340 BTUs of heat. Your spouse probably puts out around 200 BTUs sitting around and maybe 600-700 working out. Possibly 1200 if you’re married to a professional athlete.
> 
> That said, if you’re in a small room with only 150 CFM of supply air, you only have about 3000 BTUs of cooling in that room and the FV could raise the temperature by a couple degrees.



It can be noticeable, but with proper ventilation mine dissipates pretty quickly in my 12 x 16 listening room. FWIW, I run a full-tube rig of Mac MC275 VI, C22 and a ZDT Jr in that room and of those units it's the MC275 that generates most of the heat, although the Yggdrasil is no slouch.

In high summer I might go with a cooler-running amp, but it's not unwelcome in a Canadian winter.

On another note, I've only had the Folks for half a day, but early returns are very positive. It can make some astonishingly compelling music.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Oct 4, 2022)

*was*


orkney said:


> It can be noticeable, but with proper ventilation mine dissipates pretty quickly in my 12 x 16 listening room. FWIW, I run a full-tube rig of Mac MC275 VI, C22 and a ZDT Jr in that room and of those units it's the MC275 that generates most of the heat, although the Yggdrasil is no slouch.
> 
> In high summer I might go with a cooler-running amp, but it's not unwelcome in a Canadian winter.
> 
> On another note, I've only had the Folks for half a day, but early returns are very positive. It can make some astonishingly compelling music.


The MC275 produces probably between 2 and 3 times as much heat as the FV, and the Yggy produces about 1/3 the heat of the FV. If you turn everything on (and play music through the MC275), you could be generating between 400-500W of heat. Add in the other gear, 1-2 people, some sun coming through a window, etc and the room could be quite warm.

Re the FV sound- mine started out sounding a little odd on some tracks but improved noticeably over a few days as the tubes accumulated some hours.


----------



## Melting735 (Oct 4, 2022)

I am currently running VO on a Feliks Echo MKII and really like this combo. I am very interested in grabbing a FV since it uses the same tubes for Echo, but importing a FV to Canada will cost 3 times more than buying a used Echo. I need to make a decision if this will be worth the upgrade.

I have also owned Elise, Euforia, and Euforia AE before. Much appreciated if someone can share his experience in comparing these products.


----------



## Marax

inmytaxi said:


> What's on your Folkvangr?
> 
> what do you all place on the roof to keep watch?
> 
> me: Vali 2++ with stock tube.



Mine's currently flanked by a glass cannon and whatever the 'headphone flavor of the week' is.  

All my current headphones are 50 or less Ohms.  The only exception being a DT 1990 Pro @ 250 Ohms.  I have to say, I did not care for the Beyers on FV at all, much happier with them on my little Vali 2 at work.  The Grado GS1000 really sang on the FV, and responded really well to EQ.  Just ordered a pair of HD6XX's off of Drop, as many have mentioned the 600 series pairs well with FV.  I'm really looking forward to hearing how they pair!  Then I can sit back and start pondering what _'the next big thing' _needs to be.  

Y'all throwing out all these high end Audeze, ZMF, and others model headphones - I can already feel the recently mended hole in my pocket getting warm - such a (great) bad influence you all are!


----------



## Menkau-ra

Marax said:


> All my current headphones are 50 or less Ohms.  The only exception being a DT 1990 Pro @ 250 Ohms.  I have to say, I did not care for the Beyers on FV at all, much happier with them on my little Vali 2 at work.  The Grado GS1000 really sang on the FV, and responded really well to EQ.  Just ordered a pair of HD6XX's off of Drop, as many have mentioned the 600 series pairs well with FV.  I'm really looking forward to hearing how they pair!  Then I can sit back and start pondering what _'the next big thing' _needs to be.


I can't make my Grado Hemp to sound great on FV. If I use Low Gain and Multiplier enabled it sounds wrong. I mean wrong. Then I decided to try High Gain with Multiplier. It was OK. High Gain with Multiplier off - much better, almost perfect, but I still can hear background noise. Whatever I do with Hemp I always hear the noise 

HD650 and HD8xx are sublime on FV.


----------



## Menkau-ra

Melting735 said:


> Is FV gonna make your room super hot? My Echo 2 is already acting like a heater. I can't imagine what will happen with 10 tubes.


I upgraded the stock tubes with Philips Herleen 7062 and it's no longer as hot as before.


----------



## orkney

Orange5o said:


> Anyone have hd8xx to try with the fv?



I do. Will give them a run tomorrow when I have a chance. 

So far I'm really enjoying this Folksv with the phones I have here, from AQs to Grado GH4. RS1x, Focal Clear OG and Utopia and assorted HD600/6xx.

There's a range of strengths with these various phones but I don't find it muffled with any of them -- the impact of, say, Hammond organ is remarkably live, with no apparent loss of detail or dynamics vs other amps I have on hand. It's a big, dense sound, unfailingly engaging and often intoxicating. Bass depth and definition is better than I'd hoped, although not the best I've heard. But its balance of virtues is superb at the price and well beyond, IME.


----------



## Barnstormer13

orkney said:


> I do. Will give them a run tomorrow when I have a chance.
> 
> So far I'm really enjoying this Folksv with the phones I have here, from AQs to Grado GH4. RS1x, Focal Clear OG and Utopia and assorted HD600/6xx.
> 
> There's a range of strengths with these various phones but I don't find it muffled with any of them -- the impact of, say, Hammond organ is remarkably live, with no apparent loss of detail or dynamics vs other amps I have on hand. It's a big, dense sound, unfailingly engaging and often intoxicating. Bass depth and definition is better than I'd hoped, although not the best I've heard. But its balance of virtues is superb at the price and well beyond, IME.


I really like the FV with the OG Clear. It didn’t pair well with my Woo WA6-SE, but the FV sounds fantastic.


----------



## jonathan c

Menkau-ra said:


> I upgraded the stock tubes with Philips Herleen 7062 and it's no longer as hot as before.


Because of the adapters acting as tube risers also - better tube heat dissipation.


----------



## orkney (Oct 5, 2022)

Barnstormer13 said:


> I really like the FV with the OG Clear. It didn’t pair well with my Woo WA6-SE, but the FV sounds fantastic.



Thanks -- going to have a longer listen with these later today.

I did run the Folks for a few hours with the HD8xx in harness, partly to see how they'd sound with / without the impedance multiplier switch. I actually preferred the sound with the switch engaged, seemed to tilt the sound a bit further back on the FR axis, in a manner reminiscent of the late, belated Quad Tilt Control. Blurred slightly the leading edge of noters but filled in the sound and I really liked it with some of the hotter recordings I played.

No real wisdom here -- really, really enjoying this amp thus far. Does pretty much exactly what I was hoping for in an OTL amp and I def prefer it over the WA6SE I was using as my tube HP up until now -- taking nothing away from the Woo, which has been a solid, engaging amp for years in my system.

I've got a small stash of 6922s and equivelanets, NOS Teles and Tungsrams, Phillips and Amoperex etc., and will start playing around with those once I have a better handle of the stock sound. This is a lot of fun.


----------



## Melting735

Schiit said there were only a handful units left. I just placed an order before they are gone. A big spend, but So excited!


----------



## Grunt66

I have read that some of you have done some tube rolling and it has me intrigued. I like to hear from other owners that have replaced the short tubes (6N1P) and what your thoughts are. From Schiit I have one OTK7 and the other is a 6H1N (below the 6H1N I believe it reads 9108).


----------



## Daniel Johnston (Oct 7, 2022)

I gave in. Ordered 10/4 delivered 10/6.

Switched supplied pair gain tubes to NOS Telefunken 6dj8.

Paired with Focal Stellias. So far the combination is fantastic.


----------



## NiGHTS4EVA (Oct 7, 2022)

Needless to say I’m a happy camper! Time to enjoy some tunes!


----------



## orkney

Daniel Johnston said:


> I gave in. Ordered 10/4 delivered 10/6.
> 
> Switched supplied pair gain tubes to NOS Telefunken 6dj8.
> 
> Paired with Focal Stellias. So far the combination is fantastic.



Very nice! I've got some NOS Teles coming from a mate this weekend. Have tried some JAN/GEs to excellent effect and next up some vintage Amperex. But even with stock this amp is remarkably quiet and good-sounding. And it's ability to represent the dynamics of even very complex music is really something. I nearly jumped outta my seat when the harp blew hard on some Delta blues I was listening to last night.


----------



## bcowen

Barnstormer13 said:


> It puts out about the same amount of heat as a 100W light bulb. I don’t notice it unless I put my hand above the tubes.
> 
> To put it into perspective, your average residential central AC system provides around 36,000-60,000 BTUs of cooling (high end homes probably a lot more). The folkvanger puts out around 340 BTUs of heat. Your spouse probably puts out around 200 BTUs sitting around and maybe 600-700 working out. Possibly 1200 if you’re married to a professional athlete.
> 
> That said, if you’re in a small room with only 150 CFM of supply air, you only have about 3000 BTUs of cooling in that room and the FV could raise the temperature by a couple degrees.


My spouse puts out around 2000 BTU's when she's talking, which is always.  Folkvangr is almost like an air conditioner in comparison. 🤣


----------



## NiGHTS4EVA

bcowen said:


> My spouse puts out around 2000 BTU's when she's talking, which is always.  Folkvangr is almost like an air conditioner in comparison. 🤣


This "shouldn’t" be funny but man I had tears coming out LOL.


----------



## jonathan c

bcowen said:


> My spouse puts out around 2000 BTU's when she's talking, which is always.  Folkvangr is almost like an air conditioner in comparison. 🤣


…what is the thermal output when you get sent to the 🐶🏠?…😳🥵…


----------



## NiGHTS4EVA

Was at CanJam SoCal and was digging the sound from the Chord Hugo TT2, while its priced out of my range I was wondering if there's something similar in sound for less. My friend also has an older Modius which I believe used an AKM chip(?) but I liked the sound from that as well. Currently have the Burson Composer which was just over $1k however I think my ears aren’t the biggest fan of ESS chips.


----------



## mab1376

NiGHTS4EVA said:


> Was at CanJam SoCal and was digging the sound from the Chord Hugo TT2, while its priced out of my range I was wondering if there's something similar in sound for less. My friend also has an older Modius which I believe used an AKM chip(?) but I liked the sound from that as well. Currently have the Burson Composer which was just over $1k however I think my ears aren’t the biggest fan of ESS chips.


Why not try swapping the opamps in the conductor first to see if that gets you where you want to be?


----------



## NiGHTS4EVA

mab1376 said:


> Why not try swapping the opamps in the conductor first to see if that gets you where you want to be?




I've done so, got a pair of V6 classics, the change was small, even have the supercharger but still has that "wall of sound" effect compared to what I heard with other dacs


----------



## Daniel Johnston

NiGHTS4EVA said:


> Was at CanJam SoCal and was digging the sound from the Chord Hugo TT2, while its priced out of my range I was wondering if there's something similar in sound for less. My friend also has an older Modius which I believe used an AKM chip(?) but I liked the sound from that as well. Currently have the Burson Composer which was just over $1k however I think my ears aren’t the biggest fan of ESS chips.


Chord Qutest 

Same taps and FGPA as TT2. The AKM Modius is also good. I’m not a huge fan of many ESS implementations.


----------



## NiGHTS4EVA

Daniel Johnston said:


> Chord Qutest
> 
> Same taps and FGPA as TT2. The AKM Modius is also good. I’m not a huge fan of many ESS implementations.


I see you have the Bifrost 2, how’s that one been?


----------



## Daniel Johnston

NiGHTS4EVA said:


> I see you have the Bifrost 2, how’s that one been?


It’s nice.
Not as warm as OG Bifrost MB. Resolution and overall detail retrieval is okay. Soundstage not particularly wide or deep. Not nearly as good as Hugo 2 in those regards. overall it’s musical and non offensive—good all around DAC for all music genres.


----------



## Zachik

bcowen said:


> My spouse puts out around 2000 BTU's when she's talking, which is always.  Folkvangr is almost like an air conditioner in comparison. 🤣



All I can think is: "no way @bcowen got himself a hot woman!"


----------



## bcowen

Zachik said:


> All I can think is: "no way @bcowen got himself a hot woman!"


That was pretty funny.  But you should stop thinking.   🤣


----------



## jonathan c

bcowen said:


> That was pretty funny.  But you should stop thinking.   🤣


Heaven forbid that thinking be contagious!! 🤪


----------



## bcowen

jonathan c said:


> Heaven forbid that thinking be contagious!! 🤪


Seems the way things are going in the world right now we're in no danger of that happening.


----------



## Marax

Let's just summarize it as:  _For optimal thermal comfort, the Folkvangr pairs best with a cold-hearted loved one.  _(Which incidentally encourages you to spend more time listening... alone.)


----------



## PhilBarone

Dumb question. Do you guys run your Folkvanger through a preamp?


----------



## PhilBarone

tafens said:


> I’m toying with the idea of rolling in a pair of new production Tung-Sol 6SN7GTB:s using an adapter. Got to find a matched pair of them forst though. On the other hand, I also have a matched pair of Psvane CV181-Z that would be nice to try..


Where do you get an adapter? Thank you!


----------



## PhilBarone

Orange5o said:


> I will be curious to hear about the hd650 and the ethers. Was kind of looking at Ether cx at 23 ohms...I think I'm just insecure about Sundaras with this amp, as I only have these and HE6's so I don't have anything to compare since I can't use the latter. I don't necessarily want to drop another thousand after the amp but don't want to underdo it either.
> 
> Edit: I suppose I could also try my old ATH-M50X..
> 
> Second edit: Focal Elex sounds intriguing, 80 ohms, 104 db efficiency, and a reputation for a little



Come on over, I’m in NY.


Orange5o said:


> brightness that may be softened by the tubiness...


----------



## Barnstormer13

PhilBarone said:


> Dumb question. Do you guys run your Folkvanger through a preamp?


I do. It’s a good way to add remote control volume and multiple sources.


----------



## tafens

PhilBarone said:


> Where do you get an adapter? Thank you!


I got mine off of eBay. One riser/socket saver (9-pin to 9-pin) and then an adapter for 6922/6DJ8 to 6SN7. Nothing fancy and rather clunky but they do the job.


----------



## Snake0IL415

Orange5o said:


> I will be curious to hear about the hd650 and the ethers. Was kind of looking at Ether cx at 23 ohms...I think I'm just insecure about Sundaras with this amp, as I only have these and HE6's so I don't have anything to compare since I can't use the latter. I don't necessarily want to drop another thousand after the amp but don't want to underdo it either.
> 
> Edit: I suppose I could also try my old ATH-M50X..
> 
> Second edit: Focal Elex sounds intriguing, 80 ohms, 104 db efficiency, and a reputation for a little brightness that may be softened by the tubiness...


I own this amp and the HD650. As many know, the HD650 pairs very well with tubes, but imho, there’s a special synergy with this amp. It was the best imaging and widest soundstage I’ve heard with the HD650 (and HD600… had both before I traded the HD600 towards my ZMF Atrium). Owning various HD6x0, my tastes have moved on from the HD6x0, but I always have a pair around as it’s a nice reference can and I tend to crave it from time to time - which is why I was so surprised by how much I liked this pairing. I own various tube amps: wa2/3/6 and the ampandsound Kenzie Ovation, and the Folkvangr powered the HD650 the best out of all those amps to my ears.


----------



## Melting735

I finally caught up FedEx and received my Folkvangr yesterday.

I tried it briefly against Feliks Echo MKII and Oor+Hypsos using VO, HD650, TH909, Diana Phi. Both Folkvangr and Echo are on their stock tubes.

VO and HD650 sounded great on all three amps. My initial impression was that FV had a warmer sound and larger soundstage comparing to Echo (maybe also a bit more details), but Echo still sounded so sweet especially on female voice. Although I mentally intended to like FV more, there is really no clear winner between these two to me by far, just different flavours. Considering Echo only cost 1/2 of Folkvangr price, I think it's really a bargain. On the other hand, Oor had as big soundstage as FV and the best details and clarity among these three. Of course it doesnt have the tubey sound, but it's still a warm amp.

TH909 actually sounded quite good on FV but still fell behind oor to my ear. I had to dial up the volume quite a lot on Echo and I didn't really like this combo much. It makes sense since Echo is designed for 80-600 ohm headphones. TH909 is only 23ohm.

For Diana Phi, it will be a straight pass on both FV and Echo. Nothing sounded right. It really needs a solid state amps like Oor.

I already have a collection of E88CC/7308 tubes for Echo. I will let FV burn-in a bit further with stock tubes and start rolling. I also plan to grab a yggy or gungnir or freya, so that I can feed FV and Echo from the same source at the same time. I will compare them side by side with the same driver tubes.


----------



## Orange5o

Snake0IL415 said:


> I own this amp and the HD650. As many know, the HD650 pairs very well with tubes, but imho, there’s a special synergy with this amp. It was the best imaging and widest soundstage I’ve heard with the HD650 (and HD600… had both before I traded the HD600 towards my ZMF Atrium). Owning various HD6x0, my tastes have moved on from the HD6x0, but I always have a pair around as it’s a nice reference can and I tend to crave it from time to time - which is why I was so surprised by how much I liked this pairing. I own various tube amps: wa2/3/6 and the ampandsound Kenzie Ovation, and the Folkvangr powered the HD650 the best out of all those amps to my ears.


I also ended on the Atrium for this... quite the pairing, isn't it?


----------



## Snake0IL415

Orange5o said:


> I also ended on the Atrium for this... quite the pairing, isn't it?


Amazing actually - I thought this amp was going to be very gooey/romantic, but it's actually quite detailed/clean, yet still euphonic. 
it also -- kicks a$$ with Grados + Impedance multiplier. 
I'm a ZMF fanBoi through... got the VO and Eikon as well.


----------



## Snake0IL415

Any tube recs for the Folkvangr? I grabbed some Good Lions - was a nice change, but not blown away.


----------



## jonathan c

Snake0IL415 said:


> Any tube recs for the Folkvangr? I grabbed some Good Lions - was a nice change, but not blown away.


For the 6N1P: if you want to avoid adapters, try Tungsram E88CC. If you don’t mind using 12A## (top) —> E88CC (bottom) adapters, try RFT ECC81, Tungsram ECC81, Brimar CV455.


----------



## jonathan c

I use the tubes above in h/p/a ranging from Linear Tube Audio MZ3 to Woo WA6…🎼🙂🎵…


----------



## jsiegel14072

bcowen said:


> My spouse puts out around 2000 BTU's when she's talking, which is always.  Folkvangr is almost like an air conditioner in comparison. 🤣


Your cooling body should be counteracting that and then she won't have to talk once you stop listening.


----------



## jonathan c

jsiegel14072 said:


> Your cooling body should be counteracting that and then she won't have to talk once you stop** listening**


** ….which prompts the wife to crank up the dB level to the Boeing 747 vicinity….😵‍💫😖


----------



## Snake0IL415

jonathan c said:


> For the 6N1P: if you want to avoid adapters, try Tungsram E88CC. If you don’t mind using 12A## (top) —> E88CC (bottom) adapters, try RFT ECC81, Tungsram ECC81, Brimar CV455.


Right on! Thanks!


----------



## JLoud

Snake0IL415 said:


> Any tube recs for the Folkvangr? I grabbed some Good Lions - was a nice change, but not blown away.


I just picked these up from another head-fi member. Amperex Holland ECC88/6DJ8 - D Getters 59'. They are more "exciting" than the stock or the Gold Lions I have. Seem to be more extended on both ends. Just more dynamic. I really like them.


----------



## Snake0IL415

JLoud said:


> I just picked these up from another head-fi member. Amperex Holland ECC88/6DJ8 - D Getters 59'. They are more "exciting" than the stock or the Gold Lions I have. Seem to be more extended on both ends. Just more dynamic. I really like them.


Ooohhhh…. Sounds magical.


----------



## Barnstormer13

jonathan c said:


> For the 6N1P: if you want to avoid adapters, try Tungsram E88CC. If you don’t mind using 12A## (top) —> E88CC (bottom) adapters, try RFT ECC81, Tungsram ECC81, Brimar CV455.


I’ll second the Tungsram E88CC. Took a while to fully break in but they are excellent. Slightly drier than stock, but totally euphonic. Mostly more detail, better dynamics, better imaging.


----------



## orkney

Snake0IL415 said:


> Any tube recs for the Folkvangr? I grabbed some Good Lions - was a nice change, but not blown away.



I've used some NOS Teles and 50s Amperex Bugles with success. Not enough hours or listening notes to make any use observations but the Amperexes did their golden halo thing on the highs and the Teles def seemed to punch a bit harder in the bass -- but this is based on only a few hours of listening, and the problem with listening to the Folks / Clears or HD800 / Grade RS1x or GH400 is that I wanted to listen to music more than I wanted to take notes on fairly subtle differences. 

The stock tubes are very quiet and I like them very well. If I didn't already have a stash of compatible tubes I'm not sure I'd go on a buying spree, especially at today's prices.


----------



## Snake0IL415

orkney said:


> I've used some NOS Teles and 50s Amperex Bugles with success. Not enough hours or listening notes to make any use observations but the Amperexes did their golden halo thing on the highs and the Teles def seemed to punch a bit harder in the bass -- but this is based on only a few hours of listening, and the problem with listening to the Folks / Clears or HD800 / Grade RS1x or GH400 is that I wanted to listen to music more than I wanted to take notes on fairly subtle differences.
> 
> The stock tubes are very quiet and I like them very well. If I didn't already have a stash of compatible tubes I'm not sure I'd go on a buying spree, especially at today's prices.


Thanks - wanting to listen more is really what it is all about... so many great recs. I actually have 2 sets of Amperex Bugles that I had in my Wa2 that I have been testing out in the Folkvangr this week.  These the NOS Teles your referring to? https://www.telefunken-elektroakustik.com/product/e88cc-tk-6922
I got a tube dealer based out of SoCal. He's a great guy, very fair and trustworthy. He mentioned some "BEL E88CC" (https://www.tubeampdoctor.com/en/e88cc-aka6922-bel-gold-pins/nos-nib) which are supposed to be very similar to the Amperex or Mullard 6922 made in the Heerlen plant. I had these tubes in my Mjolnir 2 (sold that amp and those tubes were part of the package) and they were quite warm/euphonic (in a good way) from my recollection. I might try those out for the Folkvangr. But also curious about the Teles you mentioned and the Tungsram E88CC that have been recommended on this thread.


----------



## bcowen

Snake0IL415 said:


> Thanks - wanting to listen more is really what it is all about... so many great recs. I actually have 2 sets of Amperex Bugles that I had in my Wa2 that I have been testing out in the Folkvangr this week.  *These the NOS Teles your referring to? **https://www.telefunken-elektroakustik.com/product/e88cc-tk-6922*
> I got a tube dealer based out of SoCal. He's a great guy, very fair and trustworthy. He mentioned some "BEL E88CC" (https://www.tubeampdoctor.com/en/e88cc-aka6922-bel-gold-pins/nos-nib) which are supposed to be very similar to the Amperex or Mullard 6922 made in the Heerlen plant. I had these tubes in my Mjolnir 2 (sold that amp and those tubes were part of the package) and they were quite warm/euphonic (in a good way) from my recollection. I might try those out for the Folkvangr. But also curious about the Teles you mentioned and the Tungsram E88CC that have been recommended on this thread.


Those are current production, not NOS.  A genuine NOS Tele E88CC will set you back $200+ per tube these days.


----------



## Snake0IL415

bcowen said:


> Those are current production, not NOS.  A genuine NOS Tele E88CC will set you back $200+ per tube these days.


Sheeesh!!!! Can I have your pair then? I’ll dig into it. Thanks again!


----------



## jonathan c

Snake0IL415 said:


> Thanks - wanting to listen more is really what it is all about... so many great recs. I actually have 2 sets of Amperex Bugles that I had in my Wa2 that I have been testing out in the Folkvangr this week.  These the NOS Teles your referring to? https://www.telefunken-elektroakustik.com/product/e88cc-tk-6922


Telefunken with black print are new production. The NOS Telefunken have white print & ‘diamond mark’ underneath - between the pins.


Snake0IL415 said:


> (https://www.tubeampdoctor.com/en/e88cc-aka6922-bel-gold-pins/nos-nib) which are supposed to be very similar to the Amperex or Mullard 6922 made in the Heerlen plant.


From the Upscale Audio website two years ago:


----------



## Snake0IL415

jonathan c said:


> Telefunken with black print are new production. The NOS Telefunken have white print & ‘diamond mark’ underneath - between the pins.
> 
> From the Upscale Audio website two years ago:


Thanks for wording me up! Tube game is extensive and deep. So much to learn.


----------



## ScotchNeat

I've been looking into upgrading the DAC driving my FV (currently using the Monoprice 788), and was looking at the Yggdrasil and BF2/64.   Jason caught me a bit off guard in the stream last night when he mentioned that the combination of the liveliness of a Multibit DAC with the Folkvangr "might be a bit much".   Does anybody here have one of these pairings?   What are your impressions?


----------



## Snake0IL415

ScotchNeat said:


> I've been looking into upgrading the DAC driving my FV (currently using the Monoprice 788), and was looking at the Yggdrasil and BF2/64.   Jason caught me a bit off guard in the stream last night when he mentioned that the combination of the liveliness of a Multibit DAC with the Folkvangr "might be a bit much".   Does anybody here have one of these pairings?   What are your impressions?


Hi @ScotchNeat - I own the BF2/64 (upgraded my OG BF2 if that matters) and I own the Gumby. I need to watch thats stream to get a bit more context... so hard to respond to Jason's comment -- did he recommend another DAC for the FV? but what I can say is my experience the pairing the FV + MB DAC is great. I'm more of an analog guy (I know, I'm sick - help me!) but I do listen to digital quite a bit. 

Have I a/b tested the FV with a Sigma Delta DAC? No. 

Do I sometimes dream about listening to my ZMF VO + FV + Gumby + Allo Gigione Signature streamer w/Shanti power supply + Roon + HiRes version of Kendrick Lamar's "Mr. Morale and The Big Steppers" -- Yes!


----------



## ScotchNeat

Snake0IL415 said:


> Hi @ScotchNeat - I own the BF2/64 (upgraded my OG BF2 if that matters) and I own the Gumby. I need to watch thats stream to get a bit more context... so hard to respond to Jason's comment -- did he recommend another DAC for the FV? but what I can say is my experience the pairing the FV + MB DAC is great.



Thanks for the quick response!   It was in the context of discussing the Singularity (new less-bits/1-bit FPGA-based DAC technology they're working on) and where it might fit.  It sounded like that type of "just the facts" DAC might be a better match for an amp like the FV that is already pretty lively.


----------



## JLoud

ScotchNeat said:


> I've been looking into upgrading the DAC driving my FV (currently using the Monoprice 788), and was looking at the Yggdrasil and BF2/64.   Jason caught me a bit off guard in the stream last night when he mentioned that the combination of the liveliness of a Multibit DAC with the Folkvangr "might be a bit much".   Does anybody here have one of these pairings?   What are your impressions?


I run a Yggdrasil OG with my Folkvangr and really enjoy it. I would never have called it “too lively “. But the Yggdrasil has been my main DAC for the last 4 years so maybe I’m just acclimated to it. Comparing the Folkvangr to my Ragnarok 2 connected to same DAC: the Folkvangr definitely seems more 3D. Smoother with bigger soundstage. The Ragnarok hits harder in the bass region and is maybe a tad faster. Of course tubes used will affect this comparison.


----------



## tafens

ScotchNeat said:


> I've been looking into upgrading the DAC driving my FV (currently using the Monoprice 788), and was looking at the Yggdrasil and BF2/64.   Jason caught me a bit off guard in the stream last night when he mentioned that the combination of the liveliness of a Multibit DAC with the Folkvangr "might be a bit much".   Does anybody here have one of these pairings?   What are your impressions?


I use the Folkvangr together with Gungnir (multibit current version, ordered together with the Folkvangr), and love the combo.
My HD6XX never sounded better


----------



## jonathan c (Oct 14, 2022)

.


----------



## orkney

Snake0IL415 said:


> Thanks - wanting to listen more is really what it is all about... so many great recs. I actually have 2 sets of Amperex Bugles that I had in my Wa2 that I have been testing out in the Folkvangr this week.  These the NOS Teles your referring to? https://www.telefunken-elektroakustik.com/product/e88cc-tk-6922
> I got a tube dealer based out of SoCal. He's a great guy, very fair and trustworthy. He mentioned some "BEL E88CC" (https://www.tubeampdoctor.com/en/e88cc-aka6922-bel-gold-pins/nos-nib) which are supposed to be very similar to the Amperex or Mullard 6922 made in the Heerlen plant. I had these tubes in my Mjolnir 2 (sold that amp and those tubes were part of the package) and they were quite warm/euphonic (in a good way) from my recollection. I might try those out for the Folkvangr. But also curious about the Teles you mentioned and the Tungsram E88CC that have been recommended on this thread.



Yep, those are the Teles -- mine were used briefly in a preamp and sounded very clean in that usage. 

I also have a few Tungsrams and (I think) a pair of RFTs to try this weekend. Will try to report back.


----------



## RedBull

Melting735 said:


> I finally caught up FedEx and received my Folkvangr yesterday.
> 
> I tried it briefly against Feliks Echo MKII and Oor+Hypsos using VO, HD650, TH909, Diana Phi. Both Folkvangr and Echo are on their stock tubes.
> 
> ...


This is a really useful comparison as I also have Echo 2. 
My impression on vocals on Echo mimics yours.
Keep it coming. Thank you.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Oct 15, 2022)

ScotchNeat said:


> I've been looking into upgrading the DAC driving my FV (currently using the Monoprice 788), and was looking at the Yggdrasil and BF2/64.   Jason caught me a bit off guard in the stream last night when he mentioned that the combination of the liveliness of a Multibit DAC with the Folkvangr "might be a bit much".   Does anybody here have one of these pairings?   What are your impressions?


My impression of the Bifrost 2 OG compared to say a very neutral midrange DAC is that it’s a touch warm, fairly dynamic, and has an organic natural sound. It’s definitely on the lively side of neutral, but not nearly enough for me to consider it a problem. Quite the opposite.


----------



## inmytaxi (Oct 15, 2022)

Snake0IL415 said:


> Any tube recs for the Folkvangr? I grabbed some Good Lions - was a nice change, but not blown away.


I enjoy cheap 6n1p packs from ebay for like a few bucks each, postage added. Really no need to pay more than five bux for a freya noval set.

For 8 6n6p it's $40 if you hunt, I find 70s, 80s, 90s and 00s, even some 60s.  Different micas, looks, etc, fun and cheap to play with.

3 mica 5670 Sylvania are my current fav in fv front side, with adapter 'natch.

There's a little tightening up, not much blowing away on the rolling so far.


----------



## inmytaxi

Barnstormer13 said:


> My impression of the Bifrost 2 OG compared to say a very neutral midrange DAC is that it’s a touch warm, fairly dynamic, and has an organic natural sound. It’s definitely on the lively side of neutral, but not nearly enough for me to consider it a problem. Quite the opposite.


I feel like  bf2 rocks pretty hard, more than lively but right idea.


----------



## inmytaxi

ScotchNeat said:


> I've been looking into upgrading the DAC driving my FV (currently using the Monoprice 788), and was looking at the Yggdrasil and BF2/64.   Jason caught me a bit off guard in the stream last night when he mentioned that the combination of the liveliness of a Multibit DAC with the Folkvangr "might be a bit much".   Does anybody here have one of these pairings?   What are your impressions?


Fv and the wrong music can be a bit much, doesn't take a special amp.


----------



## evilcam101

Hello guys - been following this thread for a while, so thought I would add my input.

I ordered the Folkvangr pretty early on with some of the first orders, and I have been loving the sound! This is the first tube amp I have owned, and I am running through my old Gungnir with Lokius to the Folkvangr. I have been listening through the Grado PS1000e as well as the LCD4. Both sound great, the Folkvangr slows down the analytical sound of the Grados, and sounds very spacious. The LCD4 have also sounded amazing as well, especially in the midrange with vocals. What I have immediately noticed is the Folkvangr adds some bass impact and in general, music I listen to has felt more dynamic. (One of my first listens was to Tool, and I was blown away by the texture of the drums). I usually use the Grados low-gain with impedance multiplier on/off depending on mood, and the LCD4 on high gain with impedance multiplier off.

At some point, I'd like to try new input tubes, and some ZMF headphones for variety / pairing.


----------



## golfbravobravo

ScotchNeat said:


> I've been looking into upgrading the DAC driving my FV (currently using the Monoprice 788), and was looking at the Yggdrasil and BF2/64.   Jason caught me a bit off guard in the stream last night when he mentioned that the combination of the liveliness of a Multibit DAC with the Folkvangr "might be a bit much".   Does anybody here have one of these pairings?   What are your impressions?


I have Modi MB with FV.
I find it a very enjoyable combination with ETA mini-closed or especially with HD6XX.


----------



## JLoud

I too have been enjoying the LCD-4 on the FV. The ZMF Verite open sounds excellent as well.


----------



## orkney (Oct 15, 2022)

JLoud said:


> I run a Yggdrasil OG with my Folkvangr and really enjoy it. I would never have called it “too lively “. But the Yggdrasil has been my main DAC for the last 4 years so maybe I’m just acclimated to it. Comparing the Folkvangr to my Ragnarok 2 connected to same DAC: the Folkvangr definitely seems more 3D. Smoother with bigger soundstage. The Ragnarok hits harder in the bass region and is maybe a tad faster. Of course tubes used will affect this comparison.



I use exactly this combo, along with a Naim DAC thrown in occasionally -- sounds absolutely great to me. Also owned the Rak but didn't use it very much once I bought the Woo and strongly prefer the Folks overall -- just seems more textured and alive and dynamic to me.


----------



## JLoud

I only use the Ragnarok with my Hifiman HE6se and the Stealth. They just need more power than the Folkvangr has.


----------



## Snake0IL415

JLoud said:


> I too have been enjoying the LCD-4 on the FV. The ZMF Verite open sounds excellent as well.


I've got the VO, Eikon, and the Atrium. I think the FV pairs best with the VO. The more I spend with these three ZMFs.... the more I realize that the VO is my fav. I think it gets overlooked due to the VC coming out shortly after and a bunch of fanfare around it. Not that I think the VC is bad - great closed back, but I still prefer the VO to it. 
VO just has that great speed and the FV adds a bit of softness to it and improved timbre.


----------



## Melting735 (Oct 15, 2022)

I absolutely love my VO with FV.

I started rolling different 6922/7308/6dj8/5670 today. Not so easy to roll, I will come back in a few days with my impression.


----------



## Snake0IL415

Melting735 said:


> I absolutely love my VO with FV.
> 
> I started rolling different 6922/7308/6dj8/5670 today. Not so easy to roll, I will come back in a few days with my impression.


Edge of my seat …. I’m going to ask for some tubes for Xmas…. Need to get my list going.


----------



## Melting735

Some 5670s are just so good at lower price comparing to high demanding 6dj8 family. I highly recommend grabbing a pair of ecc88 to 5670 adaptors because it takes 2-4 weeks to ship from China. Their quality looks quite good to me.

Tubemonger also sell handmade non Made in China adaptors, but they were all sold out.


----------



## Barnstormer13

evilcam101 said:


> Hello guys - been following this thread for a while, so thought I would add my input.
> 
> I ordered the Folkvangr pretty early on with some of the first orders, and I have been loving the sound! This is the first tube amp I have owned, and I am running through my old Gungnir with Lokius to the Folkvangr. I have been listening through the Grado PS1000e as well as the LCD4. Both sound great, the Folkvangr slows down the analytical sound of the Grados, and sounds very spacious. The LCD4 have also sounded amazing as well, especially in the midrange with vocals. What I have immediately noticed is the Folkvangr adds some bass impact and in general, music I listen to has felt more dynamic. (One of my first listens was to Tool, and I was blown away by the texture of the drums). I usually use the Grados low-gain with impedance multiplier on/off depending on mood, and the LCD4 on high gain with impedance multiplier off.
> 
> At some point, I'd like to try new input tubes, and some ZMF headphones for variety / pairing.


ZMFs are very tube amp friendly. I don’t think you’ll be disappointed. 

I’ll also throw in a plug for the Focal Clear. Generally I wouldn’t recommend the Clear with a tube amp because to my ears the bass gets bloomy and muddy with too much output impedance. Not a problem with the FV, which also turns the occasionally metallic treble into a much more organic and graceful treble.

I still prefer FV + ZMF VC, but the clear pairs really well with it too.


----------



## JLoud

I second the above statement. I use a pair of Clear MG on the Folkvangr and they sound pretty good. Soundstage opens up and the occasional edge in the treble is gone.


----------



## Snake0IL415

FV (with impedance multiplier and 6922 Gold Lions) + Grado sr325x while listening to the Tone Poet Reissue of Coltrane's Blue Train and it's quote fuqing amazing! Best this reissue has sounded to my ears so far. Might be Sunday morning vibes + coffee kicking in though


----------



## Snake0IL415

JLoud said:


> I second the above statement. I use a pair of Clear MG on the Folkvangr and they sound pretty good. Soundstage opens up and the occasional edge in the treble is gone.


Damn - I got a Clear OG laying around (sold my MG recently to get the Atrium) -- I should dig that up and give that combo a shot -- do you flip on the impedance multiplier? 
My buddy has the FV + Utopias -- I got to hear that combo and I thought it sounded surprizingly amazing! I'm not a Utopia fan... have always found it to be too harsh and intimate for my taste.


----------



## JLoud

Yes I use the multiplier and low gain with the Clear MG.


----------



## Marax

JLoud said:


> I just picked these up from another head-fi member. Amperex Holland ECC88/6DJ8 - D Getters 59'. They are more "exciting" than the stock or the Gold Lions I have. Seem to be more extended on both ends. Just more dynamic. I really like them.



I've never heard a tube from the Heerlen plant that didn't sound magical.


----------



## orkney

I've swapped in some 50s Orange Globes now and there is a noticeable uptick in soundstage width through the Clears and 8xx. Percussion on Lhasa's La Llorona is distinct and precisely placed, while the tones of wooden and steel shakers and small instruments clearly distinguished right down to their decay. Very layered, nice.


----------



## Barnstormer13

JLoud said:


> Yes I use the multiplier and low gain with the Clear MG.


Ditto


----------



## Barnstormer13

evilcam101 said:


> Hello guys - been following this thread for a while, so thought I would add my input.
> 
> I ordered the Folkvangr pretty early on with some of the first orders, and I have been loving the sound! This is the first tube amp I have owned, and I am running through my old Gungnir with Lokius to the Folkvangr. I have been listening through the Grado PS1000e as well as the LCD4. Both sound great, the Folkvangr slows down the analytical sound of the Grados, and sounds very spacious. The LCD4 have also sounded amazing as well, especially in the midrange with vocals. What I have immediately noticed is the Folkvangr adds some bass impact and in general, music I listen to has felt more dynamic. (One of my first listens was to Tool, and I was blown away by the texture of the drums). I usually use the Grados low-gain with impedance multiplier on/off depending on mood, and the LCD4 on high gain with impedance multiplier off.
> 
> At some point, I'd like to try new input tubes, and some ZMF headphones for variety / pairing.


Your post reminded me that I haven’t heard Tool on the FV. Thanks for that- Fear Inoculum is glorious sonic bliss with the FV + Auteur OG.


----------



## ScotchNeat

Barnstormer13 said:


> Your post reminded me that I haven’t heard Tool on the FV. Thanks for that- Fear Inoculum is glorious sonic bliss with the FV + Auteur OG.



And in turn, your post reminded me.   I agree with your assessment, using FV + Utopia in my case.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

I can confirm that the Focal Stellia and Folkvangr mesh fantastically well. Low gain, no impedance multiplier, and NOS Telefunken 6dj8. 
DAC is Bifrost 2 (waiting for 2/64 upgrade).
The sound is holographic and dynamic. I haven't heard such clean, deep bass from the Stellia from my SS amps. The Woo WA8 has more bass quantity, but not the bass quality of the Folkvangr. 
I'm glad I changed my mind and gave this this a go.


----------



## jonathan c

Melting735 said:


> Some 5670s are just so good at lower price comparing to high demanding 6dj8 family. I highly recommend grabbing a pair of ecc88 to 5670 adaptors because it takes 2-4 weeks to ship from China. Their quality looks quite good to me.
> 
> Tubemonger also sell handmade non Made in China adaptors, but they were all sold out.***


*** One can order direct those adapters from Pulse Tube Store (located in India). They make the adapters for Tubemonger. Go to ‘pulsetubestore.com’.


----------



## evilcam101

Barnstormer13 said:


> ZMFs are very tube amp friendly. I don’t think you’ll be disappointed.
> 
> I’ll also throw in a plug for the Focal Clear. Generally I wouldn’t recommend the Clear with a tube amp because to my ears the bass gets bloomy and muddy with too much output impedance. Not a problem with the FV, which also turns the occasionally metallic treble into a much more organic and graceful treble.
> 
> I still prefer FV + ZMF VC, but the clear pairs really well with it too.


Thanks for the suggestion, I have been seeing some used Clears for pretty cheap recently. As for Tool, Fear Inoculum is amazing - I love those small details with the light drums/cymbals in the beginning, and the buildup to the vocals. Lateralus is great too. 

On the tube rolling side, I was wondering what the most trusted / cost efficient tube vendors were that you guys purchase from? I have seen Upscale Audio, and TubeDepot as well, with TubeDepot being a bit cheaper it seems.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

evilcam101 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I have been seeing some used Clears for pretty cheap recently. As for Tool, Fear Inoculum is amazing - I love those small details with the light drums/cymbals in the beginning, and the buildup to the vocals. Lateralus is great too.
> 
> On the tube rolling side, I was wondering what the most trusted / cost efficient tube vendors were that you guys purchase from? I have seen Upscale Audio, and TubeDepot as well, with TubeDepot being a bit cheaper it seems.


Viva tubes and tube monger are another couple sites I've bought from with good results.


----------



## Melting735

I tried another two cans on FV today, Focal Radiance and Audeze LCD-MX4. They both worked very well.

I was very surprised at MX4 performance. It sounded so rich and full on FV, and much better bass response. This is the first Planar Magnetic Headphone that works on FV for me. I tried Diana Phi with FV before, but it sounded terrible.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Okay, the DCA stealth run pretty dang good on the FV. High gain gives great volume, impedance matching on gives the sound more depth and weight. 
I'm suitably impressed.


----------



## Menkau-ra

To my surprise there is no background noise at all.


----------



## Mike-WI

Menkau-ra said:


> To my surprise there is no background noise at all.


I don't recall anyone using IEMs with the Folkvangr.
Good to hear, or not hear.


----------



## Barnstormer13

Mike-WI said:


> I don't recall anyone using IEMs with the Folkvangr.
> Good to hear, or not hear.


I tried a couple iems. The Etymotic EVO was a total fail. I suspect the BA drivers are tuned to work with a low impedance amp and just don’t like the FV. The FIIO FH7 wasn’t bad, but the FV didn’t elevate it anywhere near enough to compete with my full sized headphones.

That said, no hiss or noise on either.


----------



## 2K9R56S

Finally had a chance to get mine hooked up after staring at the box for a week.  Gave it about 30 minutes to warm up before its first listen...  Was not impressed.  Let it sit for half a football game and tried again...  Wow.  So far I've only tried the HD660S and HD800S with it.  Probably give it more time before trying the Audeze's.  Feeding it with JRiver and a Benchmark DAC3 B.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Oct 23, 2022)

2K9R56S said:


> Finally had a chance to get mine hooked up after staring at the box for a week.  Gave it about 30 minutes to warm up before its first listen...  Was not impressed.  Let it sit for half a football game and tried again...  Wow.  So far I've only tried the HD660S and HD800S with it.  Probably give it more time before trying the Audeze's.  Feeding it with JRiver and a Benchmark DAC3 B.


That was my first impression as well. My opinion improved over about 20 hours of play. Based on that and how long the current Tungsrams took to break in, I’d say new tubes need about 50 hours to burn in. Luckily 24 of those hours are done at Schiit


----------



## critmonkey94

Anyone have a silver Folkvangr that they would like to trade for a black one?? 

I’m building a silver system out and my black Folkvangr cramps my style lol. Plus they are no longer selling the black one 👀


----------



## tyk103

critmonkey94 said:


> Anyone have a silver Folkvangr that they would like to trade for a black one??
> 
> I’m building a silver system out and my black Folkvangr cramps my style lol. Plus they are no longer selling the black one 👀


LOL I'm actually looking to buy a black one in the future but saw that they were sold out of it too.


----------



## critmonkey94

I ended up selling it today but thank you for the interest. It’s such a nice unit


----------



## Marax

After reading much praise for paring the HD6** headphones with the FV, I decided to pick up a pair of HD6XX's (was on the fence about getting the a used 650, but it looks like the differences are pretty minor?).  I found them to be pretty impressive for their price - but the sound stage and sense of space just wasn't up to snuff for me.  *This leads me to wonder, what's the end-all-be-all ultimate pairing for FV, in everyone's (subjective) opinion? * Reading through this forum I've noted lots of praise for pairing with the Focal Clears, and several ZMF models, including both open and closed Verite.

I'd love to find something I could pickup used somewhere around the $1000 mark, which looks like it would rule out the Verite's - but if the choice is between waiting another year and saving for something expensive, or settling for something cheap now that I won't be satisfied with, I can wait and save.  I understand there's diminishing returns as you go up the price tiers, but do the Verite's (and other potentials) justify their high price?


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Marax said:


> After reading much praise for paring the HD6** headphones with the FV, I decided to pick up a pair of HD6XX's (was on the fence about getting the a used 650, but it looks like the differences are pretty minor?).  I found them to be pretty impressive for their price - but the sound stage and sense of space just wasn't up to snuff for me.  *This leads me to wonder, what's the end-all-be-all ultimate pairing for FV, in everyone's (subjective) opinion? * Reading through this forum I've noted lots of praise for pairing with the Focal Clears, and several ZMF models, including both open and closed Verite.
> 
> I'd love to find something I could pickup used somewhere around the $1000 mark, which looks like it would rule out the Verite's - but if the choice is between waiting another year and saving for something expensive, or settling for something cheap now that I won't be satisfied with, I can wait and save.  I understand there's diminishing returns as you go up the price tiers, but do the Verite's (and other potentials) justify their high price?


Focal Clear OGs are $890 new right now. I’m incredibly impressed with the Focal Stellia/FV combo. The OG Clears and Stellia have pretty similar tuning/characteristics.
I played into the HD650 fever and found the same as you. They never did much for me. They are very good for the price.


----------



## JLoud

I have the Clear MG and they do pair nicely. Out of curiosity I tried the Hifiman HE1000V2, not really expecting the Folkvangr to have enough power. It does, and the combo sounds very good.


----------



## Orange5o

Marax said:


> After reading much praise for paring the HD6** headphones with the FV, I decided to pick up a pair of HD6XX's (was on the fence about getting the a used 650, but it looks like the differences are pretty minor?).  I found them to be pretty impressive for their price - but the sound stage and sense of space just wasn't up to snuff for me.  *This leads me to wonder, what's the end-all-be-all ultimate pairing for FV, in everyone's (subjective) opinion? * Reading through this forum I've noted lots of praise for pairing with the Focal Clears, and several ZMF models, including both open and closed Verite.
> 
> I'd love to find something I could pickup used somewhere around the $1000 mark, which looks like it would rule out the Verite's - but if the choice is between waiting another year and saving for something expensive, or settling for something cheap now that I won't be satisfied with, I can wait and save.  I understand there's diminishing returns as you go up the price tiers, but do the Verite's (and other potentials) justify their high price?


I bought the fv as a planar person, so started with Sundara and Audeze LCD-2, which were both fine (LCD's were the best non ZMF i tried) . Then tried HD8xx and did not like it. Finally splurged on ZMF Atrium and it's amazing. Eyeing the Caldera's next...

I think there should definitely be some contenders under 1k but I just didn't want to keep trying different ones personally


----------



## jonathan c (Oct 26, 2022)

Interesting perspective and question in post #915. In my case, I try to optimise the headphone amplifier(s) to the headphone(s)….🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## fzm00

I'm so tempted to buy one of these. But I already have a nice tube amp.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Oct 27, 2022)

Daniel Johnston said:


> Focal Clear OGs are $890 new right now. I’m incredibly impressed with the Focal Stellia/FV combo. The OG Clears and Stellia have pretty similar tuning/characteristics.
> I played into the HD650 fever and found the same as you. They never did much for me. They are very good for the price.


For $890 the clear OG would be my recommendation. It’s a genuinely excellent headphone that is genre flexible and matches really well with the FV. I still prefer the VC, but for the price the clear is fantastic and plays to the FV’s strengths.


----------



## tamleo

Orange5o said:


> I bought the fv as a planar person, so started with Sundara and Audeze LCD-2, which were both fine (LCD's were the best non ZMF i tried) . Then tried HD8xx and did not like it. Finally splurged on ZMF Atrium and it's amazing. Eyeing the Caldera's next... I think there should definitely be some contenders under 1k but I just didn't want to keep trying different ones personally


Hello may I ask why you didnt like the hd8xx paired with the fv? Tks


----------



## MisterRogersHaus

Marax said:


> After reading much praise for paring the HD6** headphones with the FV, I decided to pick up a pair of HD6XX's (was on the fence about getting the a used 650, but it looks like the differences are pretty minor?).  I found them to be pretty impressive for their price - but the sound stage and sense of space just wasn't up to snuff for me.  *This leads me to wonder, what's the end-all-be-all ultimate pairing for FV, in everyone's (subjective) opinion? * Reading through this forum I've noted lots of praise for pairing with the Focal Clears, and several ZMF models, including both open and closed Verite.
> 
> I'd love to find something I could pickup used somewhere around the $1000 mark, which looks like it would rule out the Verite's - but if the choice is between waiting another year and saving for something expensive, or settling for something cheap now that I won't be satisfied with, I can wait and save.  I understand there's diminishing returns as you go up the price tiers, but do the Verite's (and other potentials) justify their high price?


I find the Meze 109 Pro to have very good synergy with FV


----------



## Kapazza

I enjoyed the HD600 with Folkvangr more than HD800S, Focal Clear MG (no longer had the OG on hand to try them) and Atrium.  I prefer planars though, so take that as you may...


----------



## orkney

Daniel Johnston said:


> Focal Clear OGs are $890 new right now. I’m incredibly impressed with the Focal Stellia/FV combo. The OG Clears and Stellia have pretty similar tuning/characteristics.
> I played into the HD650 fever and found the same as you. They never did much for me. They are very good for the price.


 x2 for the Clears. Mine are a few years old and didn't see a ton of use for a while but they are seriously good with the FV, especially with the Magical Impedanceizer toggled.

Have scaled down my HP collection in recent years but others Ive enjoyed thus far:

- HD580 (over 650)
- Grado GH-4 and RS1x
- HD8xx (with the high-gain switch enabled)
- AQ Whatever They Were called -- these are lo-Z but are absolutely great with the FV

I've been playing with 7308s recently as inputs and really like them.


----------



## NiGHTS4EVA (Oct 27, 2022)

Ha it’s so interesting seeing the differences between what people like with this amp. Currently borrowing a pair of 6xx and really liking it compared to them on my Soloist, it’s not going to win any awards but it’s a relaxing sound that works for most genres on the Folk though some hip hop didn’t sound right. I’m a recent VC owner and the praise for that set up is justified, where the 6xx starts to roll off in the treble the VC keeps on going while still retaining a fun amount of bass. To my surprise though it’s been the 800s that I remember liking the most, I don’t own them but heard that combo at Texas and again at CanJam and it made me fall in love with a headphone that I absolutely hated when I first heard em on a SS amp. So much so that I’ve thought about selling the Arya’s and Soloist and going all in on tubes 😱


----------



## rmsanger

Has anyone compared this Folk to the Schiit Freya + in tube mode as a pre-amp ?   I'm looking to add a tube pre into my chain as the primary function and being a hp amp is a secondary (nice to have use case).   Just wonder as a pre how does the folk compare to the Freya+?   Is it a similar sound/performance or does it offer something much different?


----------



## orkney

rmsanger said:


> Has anyone compared this Folk to the Schiit Freya + in tube mode as a pre-amp ?   I'm looking to add a tube pre into my chain as the primary function and being a hp amp is a secondary (nice to have use case).   Just wonder as a pre how does the folk compare to the Freya+?   Is it a similar sound/performance or does it offer something much different?



Haven't compared it a Freya but did slot it in for spot duty with my amps (MC275VIs) when I had to do some work on my usual pre. It sounded good. Not as good as my dedicated preamp and certainly lacked its flexibility, but quiet and seemed to carry over a bit of the magic of the HP outs. You have to disconnect the HPs to activate the pre outs but the volume curve was fine, etc.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Oct 27, 2022)

Kapazza said:


> I enjoyed the HD600 with Folkvangr more than HD800S, Focal Clear MG (no longer had the OG on hand to try them) and Atrium.  I prefer planars though, so take that as you may...


I found the FV to do very well with my Aeon Flow Closed. The AFC is a little genre specific, but on the FV it has a wonderful, natural sound that is quite addictive. The FV doesn’t give it the slam it never had, but that’s the AFC for you.


----------



## Orange5o

tamleo said:


> Hello may I ask why you didnt like the hd8xx paired with the fv? Tks


Wish I remembered more clearly, but I went into it knowing it was weirdly tuned, thought I could just eq it out but still didn't like it. Didn't do anything well to my ears. Considered tape mod but didn't want to void the warranty to find out.


----------



## JohnnyOps

Sorry if this has been covered, but has anyone tried the HiFiMan HE-5xx with the Folkvangr?  I have been a HD-6xx/HE-5xx daily driver for a long time with my Mjolnir 2/Gungnir MB, and just picked up an open box pair of Focal Clear OGs for $790 from headphones.com.  I'm sorely tempted to get a Folkvangr, but I want to keep planars in the mix, and I'd like to avoid getting on the upgrade train immediately from the HE-5xx (which I love very much).  And my desktop setup is great  but doesn't have room for both a M2 AND a Folkvangr.  So what will happen if I try to drive the HE-5xx with the FV?

Thanks!


----------



## JLoud

I drive the LCD4 as well as HE1000v2 on the Folkvangr and they sound great. No trouble driving them.


----------



## JohnnyOps

And one other stupid question.... does the volume affect the pre-outs on the Folkvangr?  I kind of want to leave an auto-sensing/auto-on/off power amp plugged into the pre-outs, and when I unplug the phones have that start to drive my desktop speakers...  but if I need a separate volume control that's not that great.  Thanks!


----------



## JLoud

Volume control affects the pre-outs. It is you volume control for connected power amps.


----------



## suponaudio (Nov 1, 2022)

Not providing a ton of info on sound signature (if people ask I'll try to elaborate..) but just wanted to chime in saying I got mine today and I love it - basically took everything I liked and made it better. Lots of sound stage, bass is clean and tight, mids sound natural, there's an overall appreciated speed to when sounds start and end and are overall very separated. Overall tone is warm (just what I like) and nothing is fatiguing just yet (I'm treble sensitive). I have it paired with the following:

PC>Schiit Wyrd>Schiit OG Bifrost MB>OG Loki>Schiit Folkvangr>Sennheiser HD 800 S

Previous amp was an OG Bottlehead Crack + Speedball with some nice tubes.

I have some NOS Tesla E88CC red tips, and some NOS Tesla E88CC blue tips (crossed swords) both from factory 32 on the way. I should have at least have a week of stock input tube listening which should give me a solid idea of what they sound like and how they benefit from those tubes in my chain at least.

I should have upgraded my amp long ago.. (triple digit S/N on the HD 800 S's) but hey I got into this hobby when I was broke and in my late teens!


----------



## Grunt66

suponaudio said:


> Not providing a ton of info on sound signature (if people ask I'll try to elaborate..) but just wanted to chime in saying I got mine today and I love it - basically took everything I liked and made it better. Lots of sound stage, bass is clean and tight, mids sound natural, there's an overall appreciated speed to when sounds start and end and are overall very separated. Overall tone is warm (just what I like) and nothing is fatiguing just yet (I'm treble sensitive). I have it paired with the following:
> 
> PC>Schiit Wyrd>Schiit OG Bifrost MB>OG Loki>Schiit Folkvangr>Sennheiser HD 800 S
> 
> ...


Could you advise what the difference between the red and blue tip Tesla tubes are? I am contemplating picking up a set.


----------



## suponaudio (Nov 2, 2022)

Grunt66 said:


> Could you advise what the difference between the red and blue tip Tesla tubes are? I am contemplating picking up a set.


I wasn't able to determine that with certainty - big reason why I picked up both. The understanding I left with was basically Tesla tubes made in factory 32 = good, and any of the tubes receiving a marked (red/blue/etc) tip indicated it was likely hand selected for some kind of application that demanded tighter tolerances and ratings such as military equipment.

I found a pretty detailed blog post that had very good things to say about the blue tips with the crossed swords specifically - comparing them to Cca variants. Being late to the game on all of these tubes those were the only ones I could "reasonably" afford.

Long story short I'd also like to know.. lol


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Nov 2, 2022)

suponaudio said:


> Previous amp was an OG Bottlehead Crack + Speedball with some nice tubes.
> .
> 
> I should have upgraded my amp long ago.. (triple digit S/N on the HD 800 S's) but hey I got into this hobby when I was broke and in my late teens!



IMHO you made an excellent choice. I’ve had mine since august and it still impresses me every day.

Lately I’ve been trying my older headphones (AFC and my Clear). It’s made me realize I stopped listening to them not because they were bad headphones, it was because they just didn’t play well on my WA6-SE and my solid state amp didn’t compete with the WA6-SE for musicality.

With the FV I can finally play them on a tube amp that delivers a hugely musical and engaging sound with effortless layering and detail.


----------



## suponaudio

Barnstormer13 said:


> IMHO you made an excellent choice. I’ve had mine since august and it still impresses me every day.
> 
> Lately I’ve been trying my older headphones (AFC and my Clear). It’s made me realize I stopped listening to them not because they were bad headphones, it was because they just didn’t play well on my WA6-SE and my solid state amp didn’t compete with the WA6-SE for musicality.
> 
> With the FV I can finally play them on a tube amp that delivers a hugely musical and engaging sound with effortless layering and detail.


So far I completely agree! Sometimes with audio gear you gotta sit there and really pay attention to what you might like about it, but I immediately loved what this amp did to the sound. I work from home so I get to enjoy it all day, and working late into the night yesterday wasn't really a problem like it usually is.. my wife asked if she had been replaced by tubes.. I think those are good signs.


----------



## JohnnyOps

Just wanted to ask a question... I presume the HE6seV2 is going to be hopeless with the Folkvangr?  These legendary planars are on sale for $549 from Adorama right now, which is a screaming deal.  But they're 50 ohms and 83.5 db sensitivity.  Assuming that's a hopeless combo but want to check.


----------



## tyk103

Might have to pull the trigger on my first OTL tube amp and the Folkvangr might be the one...


----------



## tafens

tyk103 said:


> Might have to pull the trigger on my first OTL tube amp and the Folkvangr might be the one...


Folkvangr is my first all-tube amp, having only used hybrid and solid state amps before. I thought things were about as good it could get with Bifrost2 and Lyr3, but Gungnir and Folkvangr told me otherwise.

Pulled the trigger on the day of release and have been loving it since first listen


----------



## Barnstormer13

tafens said:


> Folkvangr is my first all-tube amp, having only used hybrid and solid state amps before. I thought things were about as good it could get with Bifrost2 and Lyr3, but Gungnir and Folkvangr told me otherwise.
> 
> Pulled the trigger on the day of release and have been loving it since first listen


Yup, the FV completely retired my Lyr3. I kept it around for headphones that liked a low output impedance amp, but the FV now fills that role and sounds WAY better.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Nov 2, 2022)

JohnnyOps said:


> Just wanted to ask a question... I presume the HE6seV2 is going to be hopeless with the Folkvangr?  These legendary planars are on sale for $549 from Adorama right now, which is a screaming deal.  But they're 50 ohms and 83.5 db sensitivity.  Assuming that's a hopeless combo but want to check.


Sorry but no, the FV isn’t going to make them sing the way a high power amp will. On the bright side, this sounds like a good reason to buy another amp!

Edit:  In theory it should work reasonably well. Hitting 113.5 dB would take about 1000 times the power required to hit 83.5 dB, or right around 1W. At 50 ohms that’s around 7V which the FV can make without a problem.  That said, I’ve read 2W is a bare minimum and most tube amps are happiest running at a fraction of their rated power. YMMV.


----------



## theveterans

JohnnyOps said:


> Just wanted to ask a question... I presume the HE6seV2 is going to be hopeless with the Folkvangr?  These legendary planars are on sale for $549 from Adorama right now, which is a screaming deal.  But they're 50 ohms and 83.5 db sensitivity.  Assuming that's a hopeless combo but want to check.



You would be served better with pentode SET amps than Folkvangr instead


----------



## Orange5o

I tried HE6SEV2 with the fv, not good as expected. You can do some planars but need to be more reasonably efficient to not lose all the bass. For example Sundara sounded better with this amp


----------



## mab1376

My he-500 also did well with the impedance multiplier engaged.


----------



## tafens

I have probably said it before, but the Folkvangr/Gungnir combo is excellent for watching movies on the laptop.
The closeness to the screen combined with the extra dimension added due to the spacious sound is fantastic.
Lyr3/Bifrost2 is great too (I know I’ve said _that_ before in other threads), but FV/Gungnir extends that extra dimension even further.


----------



## Melting735

I once asked Schiit whether I should upgrade my gungnir to yggy for FV. They told me no need and the difference would be minimum and might not be noticable on FV. They haven't upgrade gungnir for 5 years since they are just so good.

However, I still couldn't control my itch and bought a local used yggy og.


----------



## Kapazza

Folkvangr has official sold out!  Figured it would pretty quickly after Passion For Sound's interview with Jason.


----------



## JohnnyOps

Wow, amazing.  Assuming it ships, I got the B-stock silver one a day or two before they sold out.  Phew!


----------



## ScotchNeat

Kapazza said:


> Folkvangr has official sold out!  Figured it would pretty quickly after Passion For Sound's interview with Jason.



Interesting....I looked just over an hour ago and it was still there.   Very glad I got mine, though in hindsight ordering within an hour of going live was overkill.


----------



## Barnstormer13

Not bad. Schiit sold out in about 3-1/2 months.


----------



## extremetrek

Count me as one who finally pulled the trigger after listening to the interview on Passion For Sound. Can't wait to hear his review. Glad to get in right before the sell-out, and can't wait to see what this tube thing is all about. Now to get my hands on some ZMF Verite (open)...


----------



## 2K9R56S

FWIW and YMMV, I've dug through my Mjolnir 2 and Budgie tube stash and given these a listen over the past couple of weeks.  Left to right in order of preference.  Primarily listening with HD800S, Focal Elear & Clear and Denon AHD7200 with the impedance multiplier on most of the time.  I've tried my original fazor LCD-2s and new-ish LCD-2 closed back but they both sound awful with the FV, regardless of tube.  I don't know what it is since others seem to have good luck with them.  But then they both sound great with a Mjolnir 2 or WA22.

On a side note, I haven't looked at tubes on eBay since before Covid and Putin...  Holy $#!%.

Anyway...  Amperex Bugle Boy, Genalex Gold Lion, RCA 6BZ7, Electro Harmonix 6922, GE ECC88 "Smokie", JJ Electronic, Stock Mjolnir 2 tube, Stock FV tube.


----------



## jonathan c

Barnstormer13 said:


> Not bad. Schiit sold out in about 3-1/2 months.


….it took Benedict Arnold about 3-1/2 years…🤔


----------



## tafens

Barnstormer13 said:


> Not bad. Schiit sold out in about 3-1/2 months.


I actually expected it to run out sooner after they hinted that there were only a single digit number silvers left in stock after black was out.

All in all, 250 amps in 3 1/2 months gives just over 70 per month, or 2.4 a day. Pretty good for such a large and pretty costly piece of equipment (of course a great value for that cost, but nonetheless)


----------



## NiGHTS4EVA

Doesn’t show up on their site anymore. That’s a wrap “folks”


----------



## jonathan c

tafens said:


> I actually expected it to run out sooner after they hinted that there were only a single digit number silvers left in stock after black was out.
> 
> All in all, 250 amps in 3 1/2 months gives just over 70 per month, or 2.4 a day. Pretty good for such a large and pretty costly piece of equipment (of course a great value for that cost, but nonetheless)


…2,500 tubes…


----------



## Grunt66




----------



## tafens

Grunt66 said:


>



I just watched it, great review.   

It was notable that in the tube rolling section he concluded that the stock tubes are very good and there’s no need to roll then unless you are curious. This is my experience with all my Schiit tube amps; the stock tubes are pretty great already.


----------



## rollinbr

A few left in the Closeout section. Get them while you can!

Folkvangr On Closeout For Sale


----------



## ScotchNeat

6 more chances!


----------



## JohnnyOps

I assume anyone watching this thread watches the main thread, but there's a handful (6 right now) of Folkvangrs left on closeout...

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sch...most-improbable-start-up.701900/post-17232835


----------



## Melting735

JohnnyOps said:


> I assume anyone watching this thread watches the main thread, but there's a handful (6 right now) of Folkvangrs left on closeout...
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sch...most-improbable-start-up.701900/post-17232835


I'm curious what the big announcement gonna be. A new gungnir?


----------



## JohnnyOps

Melting735 said:


> I'm curious what the big announcement gonna be. A new gungnir?


I’m pulling for Mjolnir 3.  A guy can hope…


----------



## Melting735

JohnnyOps said:


> I’m pulling for Mjolnir 3.  A guy can hope…


 But they said for sure no Mj3 long ago, unless they changed their mind


----------



## suponaudio

2K9R56S said:


> FWIW and YMMV, I've dug through my Mjolnir 2 and Budgie tube stash and given these a listen over the past couple of weeks.  Left to right in order of preference.  Primarily listening with HD800S, Focal Elear & Clear and Denon AHD7200 with the impedance multiplier on most of the time.  I've tried my original fazor LCD-2s and new-ish LCD-2 closed back but they both sound awful with the FV, regardless of tube.  I don't know what it is since others seem to have good luck with them.  But then they both sound great with a Mjolnir 2 or WA22.
> 
> On a side note, I haven't looked at tubes on eBay since before Covid and Putin...  Holy $#!%.
> 
> Anyway...  Amperex Bugle Boy, Genalex Gold Lion, RCA 6BZ7, Electro Harmonix 6922, GE ECC88 "Smokie", JJ Electronic, Stock Mjolnir 2 tube, Stock FV tube.


After being disappointed with some Tesla E88CC's (actually overall prefer the stock tubes) I have some Amperex 7308's on the way.. tube rolling is a serious addiction. I've read multiple people digging the Bugle Boys with this amp, hoping the 7308's are also favorable.


----------



## Orange5o (Nov 8, 2022)

Given the recent remarks by Jason and now in this latest video review about Yggy being "too much" for the Folkvangr, I half wonder if the discussion of headphone pairing to the FV has overshadowed DAC pairing... interested in thoughts, as I've only used with the BF 2/64.

Anyone try differing DAC's? Other than the reviewer throwing out the idea of a more clinical DAC like the Chord Hugo TT2 (and that's out of range of what i want to spend, Qutest maybe?), I'm open to more ideas, since my 2/64 may be switching over to a new amp in my secondary loc and I may want to put more thought into "pairing" with the Fv.


----------



## JohnnyOps

Wondering if anyone has tried the LCD-3's with the Folkvangr.  I just canceled my LCD-X (20 ohm) order and got a pair of LCD-3's (100 ohm) in the hopes that I can find one of these "good" planar / Folkvangr pairings.  And the tuning of the 3 sounds more my speed than the X in any case.


----------



## paradoxper

Have there been any comparisons with other amps such as 2A3/300B KTT or any preamp configurations?
Likely a long shot but with the close-out I am mildly curious.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Nov 8, 2022)

tafens said:


> I just watched it, great review.
> 
> It was notable that in the tube rolling section he concluded that the stock tubes are very good and there’s no need to roll then unless you are curious. This is my experience with all my Schiit tube amps; the stock tubes are pretty great already.


When he was reviewing the effect of the impedance multiplier with the Focal MG, he never commented that it had any effect on the bass. I don’t think he realized the impedance multiplier changed the output impedance but he did feel the bass was looser because he thought he was listening at 7 ohms. While I do believe the Clear is pretty sensitive to output impedance, 3.5 ohms is plenty low enough. His perception seems to be colored by confirmation bias, so I need to watch more reviews of his before I would trust his opinion.

That said, I totally agree with him on how the sound is affected with fast and neutral headphones. To my taste, the FV pairs really well with fast and neutral headphones and he does a great job of explaining why.


----------



## JohnnyOps

First one for sale on secondary market on the bay… anyone want to bet what it’ll go for?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/144800204931


----------



## Grunt66

suponaudio said:


> After being disappointed with some Tesla E88CC's (actually overall prefer the stock tubes) I have some Amperex 7308's on the way.. tube rolling is a serious addiction. I've read multiple people digging the Bugle Boys with this amp, hoping the 7308's are also favorable.


Please share your thoughts on the Tesla E88CC's tubes? I was contemplating buying the cross sword blue tips from a vendor on EBay but decided to hold off. After watching the Passion for Sound review I have slowed down on looking at various 6Dj8, 6922, and 7308 tubes. Very new to the tube game and this is my first tube audio product (Folk). I believe the sound I am looking from a tube is more on the warm side. Most of my research has told me Amperex and Mullard 6DJ8 made in Great Britian will provide a warm sounding tube. My 6N1P stock tubes have a static noise while turning the volume knob, it can only be heard when no music is playing. I found this out when I started a listening session and turned the volume knob down before starting a music track.


----------



## suponaudio (Nov 10, 2022)

Grunt66 said:


> Please share your thoughts on the Tesla E88CC's tubes? I was contemplating buying the cross sword blue tips from a vendor on EBay but decided to hold off. After watching the Passion for Sound review I have slowed down on looking at various 6Dj8, 6922, and 7308 tubes. Very new to the tube game and this is my first tube audio product (Folk). I believe the sound I am looking from a tube is more on the warm side. Most of my research has told me Amperex and Mullard 6DJ8 made in Great Britian will provide a warm sounding tube. My 6N1P stock tubes have a static noise while turning the volume knob, it can only be heard when no music is playing. I found this out when I started a listening session and turned the volume knob down before starting a music track.


So as you may recall from my previous post I bought a pair of red tips, and blue tips - I have not received the blue tips yet and probably won't for some time (shipping internationally) so this impression is regarding the red tips.

Regarding what I didn't like.. I'm bad at explaining this kind of stuff.. but long story short they didn't sound "bad" per se, and actually for tracks like Dreams by Fleetwood Mac the vocals sounded absolutely amazing and the entire song was very engaging.. problem is that's not the type of music I regularly listen to. I actually tend to listen to a lot of electronic music during work, and appreciate solid audio for gaming. So as always, what you like vs what I like is entirely subjective.

So what did they do compared to the stock tubes? They made everything a bit more "airy" definitely pushed everything out, so bigger headstage for sure, but with that came at a cost of everything sounding "looser" - bass for example was no longer tight and controlled, and the speed was lost. They seemed to only lend themselves to certain tracks and genres where with the stock tubes I felt basically everything sounded great.


----------



## NiGHTS4EVA

I wonder how the new Yggy looks with Folk!


----------



## JohnnyOps

Down to the last one on close out… (I’m sure there will be more b-stock when returns come back, but just thought I should mention in case someone wants to snag it!)


----------



## Barnstormer13

Well, I noticed Audeze was having their Black Friday event early and picked up a B stock LCD-X to try on the FV. I figure if my AFC can do a decent job of it with 10dB lower efficiency and 7 ohm lower impedance, the LCD-X should sound pretty good. Wanted to pick up a 4z but those were already gone.


----------



## Grunt66

suponaudio said:


> So as you may recall from my previous post I bought a pair of red tips, and blue tips - I have not received the blue tips yet and probably won't for some time (shipping internationally) so this impression is regarding the red tips.
> 
> Regarding what I didn't like.. I'm bad at explaining this kind of stuff.. but long story short they didn't sound "bad" per se, and actually for tracks like Dreams by Fleetwood Mac the vocals sounded absolutely amazing and the entire song was very engaging.. problem is that's not the type of music I regularly listen to. I actually tend to listen to a lot of electronic music during work, and appreciate solid audio for gaming. So as always, what you like vs what I like is entirely subjective.
> 
> ...


I was looking at a pair of red tip Tesla E88CC from Ebay, the seller name is: tube musuem usa out of New York but at $252 for the pair I decided to try to find some information on the red tip. I also have a pair of blue tip cross swords saved on my watchlist from Bulgaria at a cost of $144. I appreciate your feedback on the red tips.


----------



## Melting735

Grunt66 said:


> I was looking at a pair of red tip Tesla E88CC from Ebay, the seller name is: tube musuem usa out of New York but at $252 for the pair I decided to try to find some information on the red tip. I also have a pair of blue tip cross swords saved on my watchlist from Bulgaria at a cost of $144. I appreciate your feedback on the red tips.


I only tried regular Tesla E88CC. They sounded okay to me, but nothing very special. I don't really consider them as an upgrade to FV stock tubes.

For $252, I would probably look for a good pair of Amperex 6922 PQ White Label, the earlier the better. These are the ones did real magic on FV to my ears among 20 different 6922/E88CC tubes or relatives that I recently tried. I prefer these over the famous Amperex 7308. For budget E88CC, I recommend Tungsram e88cc red print.


----------



## suponaudio (Nov 10, 2022)

Grunt66 said:


> I was looking at a pair of red tip Tesla E88CC from Ebay, the seller name is: tube musuem usa out of New York but at $252 for the pair I decided to try to find some information on the red tip. I also have a pair of blue tip cross swords saved on my watchlist from Bulgaria at a cost of $144. I appreciate your feedback on the red tips.


Yeah looks like we found the same sellers - I purchased from both. If your issue is with a noisy tube I'd actually recommend just getting a replacement from Schiit or buying a different pair of 6N1Ps (they're cheap comparatively) - you'll see different opinions but I thought the stock tubes sounded really good at least for my setup. I received my Amperex 7308's (orange PQ label) yesterday and I really like them - definitely more detail, but it's a more clean sound and loses some of that tubey sound the stock tubes provided aka they're a bit less "fun" - but I think i'll be sticking with them because I do appreciate the added detail. That being said, so far none of the money spent was worth it in any meaningful way and I'd have been equally as happy just sticking with the stock tubes.


----------



## ScotchNeat (Nov 10, 2022)

Melting735 said:


> For budget E88CC, I recommend Tungsram e88cc red print.


You and a couple of others (including, but not necessarily limited to @Barnstormer13 and @bcowen ) recommended these a while back.   I ordered a pair that finally came last week.   They are lovely, so thank you.


----------



## Barnstormer13

ScotchNeat said:


> You and a couple of others (including, but not necessarily limited to @Barnstormer13 and @bcowen ) recommended these a while back.   I ordered a pair that finally came last week.   They are lovely, so thank you.


In my experience, it takes them approximately 50 hours to break in and lose the little bit of grit in the treble, but once they’re fully broken in they’re fantastic for the price.


----------



## tafens

Grunt66 said:


> My 6N1P stock tubes have a static noise while turning the volume knob, it can only be heard when no music is playing. I found this out when I started a listening session and turned the volume knob down before starting a music track.


I’ve had the same issue, some noise when turning the volume pot. Louder at higher volume settings and vice versa. It might be a consequence of the tube type/design as I’ve had the same thing with another pair of 6N1P tubes bought separatet. With 6N23P and 6SN7 (by adapter), no noise, or at least none that I noticed.


----------



## bcowen

tafens said:


> I’ve had the same issue, some noise when turning the volume pot. Louder at higher volume settings and vice versa. It might be a consequence of the tube type/design as I’ve had the same thing with another pair of 6N1P tubes bought separatet. With 6N23P and 6SN7 (by adapter), no noise, or at least none that I noticed.


Same here.  Swapped in some different input tubes early on and the noise disappeared, so I tested the two original tubes and found one of them had very high interelement leakage.  I didn't bother asking Schiit to send a replacement pair since I already have piles of other tubes to play with in that spot, but if someone else is experiencing this same problem and doesn't have the additional stash, I'd email Schiit and ask for some replacements for the 6N1P's.


----------



## namhkim

I don't see Folkvangr from their line any more, is it discontinued?


----------



## NiGHTS4EVA

namhkim said:


> I don't see Folkvangr from their line any more, is it discontinued?


Sold out of their run, might find some on B stock unless those are already spoken for now


----------



## Barnstormer13

namhkim said:


> I don't see Folkvangr from their line any more, is it discontinued?


They were only ever going to make 250. Now that those are gone it’s likely they’ll pop up from time to time on the used market. I suspect this thread will get pretty quiet except for discussion of good headphone pairings and tube reviews.


----------



## Kapazza

namhkim said:


> I don't see Folkvangr from their line any more, is it discontinued?


There’s one up for auction on eBay at the moment. You might be able to snag it with a discount.


----------



## Grunt66

tafens said:


> I’ve had the same issue, some noise when turning the volume pot. Louder at higher volume settings and vice versa. It might be a consequence of the tube type/design as I’ve had the same thing with another pair of 6N1P tubes bought separatet. With 6N23P and 6SN7 (by adapter), no noise, or at least none that I noticed.


Recieved a pair of NOS Gain Matched Pair (2) Voskhod Soviet 6N1P-EV / EB from a seller (vivatubescom) on Ebay. The sound is still there with the new 6N1P tube. I also received a pair of Amperex 6DJ8 that I received several weeks ago and that fixed the noise problem. Intresting when using a different 6N1P the same noise is there.


----------



## Grunt66

Does anyone have any experience with Mullard tubes out of Great Britian? I have been reading over on Brent Jesse web page and I think I would like to try some of the Mullard, since I am looking for a warm tube sound. Here is how he describes the Mullards: "*MULLARD, GENALEX, BRIMAR, and other British made NOS: *Like a warm British jacket of the finest tweed, these glorious tubes have an attractive sweet warmth in their midrange and lower regions. The top end is silky and pleasant, without being rolled-off. The best of these tubes retain a fine sense of "air" at the top, and the upper midrange is smooth and liquid. These tubes reproduce the human voice, especially female voices, with haunting realism. The 1970s Mullard made have an attractive sparkle at the top with the rich bass, and these tubes are usually priced less than the older types". He only has two models in stock but I think I will call him tomorrow to see what he suggests.


----------



## JohnnyOps

Grunt66 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Mullard tubes out of Great Britian? I have been reading over on Brent Jesse web page and I think I would like to try some of the Mullard, since I am looking for a warm tube sound. Here is how he describes the Mullards: "*MULLARD, GENALEX, BRIMAR, and other British made NOS: *Like a warm British jacket of the finest tweed, these glorious tubes have an attractive sweet warmth in their midrange and lower regions. The top end is silky and pleasant, without being rolled-off. The best of these tubes retain a fine sense of "air" at the top, and the upper midrange is smooth and liquid. These tubes reproduce the human voice, especially female voices, with haunting realism. The 1970s Mullard made have an attractive sparkle at the top with the rich bass, and these tubes are usually priced less than the older types". He only has two models in stock but I think I will call him tomorrow to see what he suggests.


If there’s any chance you’d be willing to write up a few notes, I’d be very appreciative. I was going to call him and ask the same basic question  I might just skip the conversation (though it’s always fun and informative to talk to Brent) and go with what you end up with, if I our budgets are in the same zip code.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Grunt66 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Mullard tubes out of Great Britian? I have been reading over on Brent Jesse web page and I think I would like to try some of the Mullard, since I am looking for a warm tube sound. Here is how he describes the Mullards: "*MULLARD, GENALEX, BRIMAR, and other British made NOS: *Like a warm British jacket of the finest tweed, these glorious tubes have an attractive sweet warmth in their midrange and lower regions. The top end is silky and pleasant, without being rolled-off. The best of these tubes retain a fine sense of "air" at the top, and the upper midrange is smooth and liquid. These tubes reproduce the human voice, especially female voices, with haunting realism. The 1970s Mullard made have an attractive sparkle at the top with the rich bass, and these tubes are usually priced less than the older types". He only has two models in stock but I think I will call him tomorrow to see what he suggests.


I've used Mullards for years. I have the 6021 in my Woo WA8. I have the 6922 I use on the Vali 2. I've used Mullards in the Lyr 2 as well. That being said, I can't say for sure that there is is any *dramatic* difference between Mullards or any other good quality NOS tube. I tend to gravitate toward the British tubes because I think they have more of the qualities like warmth, holography, and smooth treble. Looking at Jesse's prices, they aren't crazy for matched NOS tubes. 

 I currently have NOS Telefunken 6dj8 in my Folkvangr. I have Brimars in my Erzetich Medousa. 

I can confirm, it is not worth the $$$$ to pick up some rare matched set of Mullards for nearly half the price of the Folkvangr. The difference is very small at best. The difference could be inaudible to you as well depending on your choice of music. 

Tube rolling is a game of hyperbole, salesmanship, and a little bit of actual fact.


----------



## Melting735

Grunt66 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Mullard tubes out of Great Britian? I have been reading over on Brent Jesse web page and I think I would like to try some of the Mullard, since I am looking for a warm tube sound. Here is how he describes the Mullards: "*MULLARD, GENALEX, BRIMAR, and other British made NOS: *Like a warm British jacket of the finest tweed, these glorious tubes have an attractive sweet warmth in their midrange and lower regions. The top end is silky and pleasant, without being rolled-off. The best of these tubes retain a fine sense of "air" at the top, and the upper midrange is smooth and liquid. These tubes reproduce the human voice, especially female voices, with haunting realism. The 1970s Mullard made have an attractive sparkle at the top with the rich bass, and these tubes are usually priced less than the older types". He only has two models in stock but I think I will call him tomorrow to see what he suggests.


I have two pairs of 1964 Mullard e188cc. If you like warmth or want to pair with brighter headphones, these could be good choice. However, they are very rare and expensive nowadays.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Melting735 said:


> I have two pairs of 1964 Mullard e188cc. If you like warmth or want to pair with brighter headphones, these could be good choice. However, they are very rare and expensive nowadays.


I picked up my NOS Telefunkens before the market went nuts. 

I picked up some RTC branded Mullards for pretty cheap several years ago.


----------



## orkney (Nov 15, 2022)

Grunt66 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Mullard tubes out of Great Britian? I have been reading over on Brent Jesse web page and I think I would like to try some of the Mullard, since I am looking for a warm tube sound. Here is how he describes the Mullards: "*MULLARD, GENALEX, BRIMAR, and other British made NOS: *Like a warm British jacket of the finest tweed, these glorious tubes have an attractive sweet warmth in their midrange and lower regions. The top end is silky and pleasant, without being rolled-off. The best of these tubes retain a fine sense of "air" at the top, and the upper midrange is smooth and liquid. These tubes reproduce the human voice, especially female voices, with haunting realism. The 1970s Mullard made have an attractive sparkle at the top with the rich bass, and these tubes are usually priced less than the older types". He only has two models in stock but I think I will call him tomorrow to see what he suggests.



I am using a pair of 60s Mullard ECC88s at the moment in my Folksie. These ones, although I picked them up years ago before prices went nuts:

https://www.tubedepot.com/products/e88cc-6922-mullard-gold-pin

Early returns are promising -- very balanced, with plausible bass attack and decay on, for example, Charlie Haden's string bass on Jasmine. Haven't had the chance to listen carefully and likely won't for a while but I really like these for their sound and quiet background so far.


----------



## Grunt66

JohnnyOps said:


> If there’s any chance you’d be willing to write up a few notes, I’d be very appreciative. I was going to call him and ask the same basic question  I might just skip the conversation (though it’s always fun and informative to talk to Brent) and go with what you end up with, if I our budgets are in the same zip code.


I did not have a chance to call Brent on Monday since I was called into work. I did email him on Monday and have not recieved a email back. Since Monday is my only day off when he accepts phone calls, you may want to reach out to him.


----------



## suponaudio

suponaudio said:


> Yeah looks like we found the same sellers - I purchased from both. If your issue is with a noisy tube I'd actually recommend just getting a replacement from Schiit or buying a different pair of 6N1Ps (they're cheap comparatively) - you'll see different opinions but I thought the stock tubes sounded really good at least for my setup. I received my Amperex 7308's (orange PQ label) yesterday and I really like them - definitely more detail, but it's a more clean sound and loses some of that tubey sound the stock tubes provided aka they're a bit less "fun" - but I think i'll be sticking with them because I do appreciate the added detail. That being said, so far none of the money spent was worth it in any meaningful way and I'd have been equally as happy just sticking with the stock tubes.


Just to continue commenting on my tube rolling journey - it's worth noting that electrically all of these other variants aren't a 1:1 replacement for the stock 6N1Ps (anyone feel free to correct me). So taking that into consideration, the amp circuit was designed around the 6N1P right? So I spent the money on some nice matched 6N1P-EV's and so far these have been my favorite. They're warm and tubey while still maintaining detail - natural and musical. I am 99% sure this is what I'll be sticking with (even though I said that about the 7308s) as it's the sound I fell in love with when I first tried the amp.. just better?

I think psychologically we all want to enjoy the very expensive well regarded tubes we buy (at least I do) - but in my case I just really dig the way the 6N1P's sound in this amp.. and following my previous logic I think that makes sense.


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Nov 16, 2022)

My LCD-X arrived from Audeze today. Overall I like what I’m hearing. I’ll write up a detailed review in a week or so, but the reported strengths of the LCD-X are on full display. Namely high levels of resolution and detail, big soundstage, pinpoint imaging, neutral sound signature.

The Folkvanger can definitely work for this planar.


----------



## Marax

suponaudio said:


> Just to continue commenting on my tube rolling journey - it's worth noting that electrically all of these other variants aren't a 1:1 replacement for the stock 6N1Ps (anyone feel free to correct me). So taking that into consideration, the amp circuit was designed around the 6N1P right? So I spent the money on some nice matched 6N1P-EV's and so far these have been my favorite. They're warm and tubey while still maintaining detail - natural and musical. I am 99% sure this is what I'll be sticking with (even though I said that about the 7308s) as it's the sound I fell in love with when I first tried the amp.. just better?
> 
> I think psychologically we all want to enjoy the very expensive well regarded tubes we buy (at least I do) - but in my case I just really dig the way the 6N1P's sound in this amp.. and following my previous logic I think that makes sense.


How did the 6N1P-EV's compare with the stock tubes that came with your FV?  Looking at the spec sheet I see they are rated for lower noise, but I didn't experience any real noise issues with the stock tubes (at least in my case).


----------



## suponaudio (Nov 17, 2022)

Marax said:


> How did the 6N1P-EV's compare with the stock tubes that came with your FV?  Looking at the spec sheet I see they are rated for lower noise, but I didn't experience any real noise issues with the stock tubes (at least in my case).


Yeah the stock tubes were dead quiet for me - and so are these. They sound very similar obviously because they are - the biggest thing I noticed is the sound is a bit less crowded than the stock tubes - so bigger headstage? but they still maintained the rich bass and overall full sound/similar tone with maybe a bit more detail. I know it's not helpful, but as I said, it sounded similar to stock just better. Not being able to A/B properly doesn't help. Need to wait for tubes to cool down, swap them, and try to remember exactly how something sounded 5-10m ago, which is fine when the sound is dramatically different, but in this case it isn't a dramatic change.

Maybe it's less about EV vs non-EV (though I think this can be argued, I just don't personally know enough to do so) and more about the pair matching/tube samples. Visually the 6N1P-EV's I got were in much better shape than what came stock. The internal design is different too.

EDIT:
I know I noted that it's not a dramatic change - but maybe it is.. I keep getting wow'd track after track similarly to when I first got the amp.


----------



## inmytaxi (Nov 18, 2022)

No power to folkvangr all of a sudden out of the blue.

Anyone similar?

Nothing helpful in the instructions, besides try another socket.


----------



## JLoud

Fuse?


----------



## mab1376

On the connections page, the fuse is between #4 and #5

https://www.schiit.com/public/upload/PDF/folkvangr manual.pdf


----------



## pam1950

it looks gorgeous!


----------



## Melting735 (Nov 18, 2022)

1 hour to go. Don't miss. My favorite on FV. these can be a steal under $150, lol.

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/17548637844...GWc6OjsQc-&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## Barnstormer13 (Nov 19, 2022)

Below are my thoughts on pairing the Audeze LCD-X with the Schiit Folkvangr (FV). I’ve delved more deeply than I usually do in how this pairing works  because there is a widely held opinion that the FV pairs best with high impedance dynamics. While that is generally true for OTL amps, I don’t think it’s necessarily true for the FV thanks to its atypical OTL / OCL / topology. I won’t get into what makes this topology atypical, other than to say that it is the audio equivalent of a tourbillon watch.

My usual caveats apply: I’m not a professional musician, recording engineer, or anything other than a middle aged audiophile. My hearing is a little above average for my age but nothing to brag about. The headphones and amps are my own purchased by me.

*Why the LCD-X?*
After owning the Schiit Folkvangr for a few months I convinced myself it can drive an efficient planar without problems, and it might actually be a really good match with the right planar.

The Folkvangr is an amp which (IMHO)  pairs well with fast, neutral, and efficient headphones. Also, big soundstage headphones with defined imaging really let the FV shine. The FV is capable of supplying up to 1.3 W into a 32 Ohm load with an output impedance as low as 3.5 ohms.  That sounds like enough to meet the optimum power recommendations of a lot of planars.

Trying my Aeon Flow Closed on the Folkvangr convinced me it could drive a planar without sounding like crap so I started looking for a good match. A ZMF Caldera would have been nice but it’s more than I’m willing to spend, so I looked for a planar that wouldn’t break the bank and had the right characteristics. One example I found was the LCD-X.

The LCD-X is a fast, neutral detail monster with a big soundstage. I figured it would be a good match given how efficient it is (103dB @ 1mW) and I’ve always liked the Audeze sound, even if the tuning has historically been too dark for me. When Audeze had their November B stock sale, the price was too good to pass up so I bought one.

*What’s my chain?*
Arylic streamer > Schiit Bifrost2 > Schiit Saga > Schiit Folkvangr. There’s some quality cables in between components and a silver plated OCC copper headphone cable connected to the headphone.

*What am I Comparing it to?*
My ZMF Verite C and OG Focal Clear. The Clear is in the same price bracket as the LCD-X and a lot of people have heard it so it makes a decent comparison. The Verite C sets a pretty high bar for comparison because it pairs so well with the FV, but in some areas the LCD-X is competitive. The Verite C has Universe leather pads which makes it fairly neutral, though I consider it to be a touch dark.

*How does the LCD-X Sound?*
Timbre wise, it sounds half way between the Old Audeze sound and the new Audeze sound. In other words it is not as dark or bass boosted as the LCD-2 classic, but not quite as neutral and analytical as the LCD-5. Other than that, it sounds like a planar headphone. Deep, super clean bass, planar treble and speed.

More specific to the LCD-X you also get a lot of slam for a planar, what I consider to be TOTL resolution across the spectrum and excellent detail. Additionally you get absolutely effortless layering and superb imaging. For people who like to look deep into a recording, this headphone is fantastic and trades punches with the big boys. It is definitely worth the list price. However, there are a couple nitpicks:  It doesn’t sound quite natural with characteristic planar treble and some wonkyness between 1.5 and 5 KHz which makes the upper mids / lower treble recessed.

Despite those nitpicks, the LCD-X is quite euphonic and an extremely pleasant headphone to listen to. The FV warmth and energy are a great match to the neutral overall sound signature of the LCD-X and I absolutely love the top notch layering,  imaging and detail. Overall, the FV paints a lush, lively landscape and the LCD-X renders it vividly and in great detail. There is never any sense that the FV is struggling to power it.


*When compared to other phones:

Euphonic:* By this, I mean engaging with a sense of sonic richness, non fatiguing. Note that all three headphones sound great and the difference is small. All three are very enjoyable to listen to but I have to say I really like both the ZMF and Audeze house sound and prefer them to the Clear. The LCD-X can be a little more fatiguing than the VC so it ends up in the middle.

*Verite C> LCD-X> Clear

Timbre:*
Timbre is the overall sonic character. The LCD-X doesn’t present a particularly natural or organic sound. The treble, while very euphonic, comes across as having a slightly plastic character (which I find common with planars). It doesn’t sound bad at all, but it doesn’t sound as realistic as the VC. The Clear can have a tendency to sound a little metallic, but it doesn’t show up on the Folkvangr so I’m not counting it:

*VC > Clear > LCD-X

Bass: *One of the strengths of the FV for me is the bass. It’s organic and natural sounding with great clarity and detail. The LCD-X performed very similarly to the VC in terms of quality and depth. I think the VC bass is a little fuller and richer, but it’s really close and I could be fooling myself.  I’m going to call it a tie. For comparison the Clear is slightly boomy and has some bleed into the mids that the other two avoid. Note that this is only in comparison. The Clear is not a boomy headphone at all.

*VC=LCD-X>Clear

Slam:* For me slam is the ability to deliver wide dynamic range and reproduce big changes in loudness without compression. The VC has the closed can advantage, but the clear is close. The LCD-X kicks hard for a planar, but it’s not going to win against the other two for shear slam power. That said, the FV is a lively amp and the LCD-X never sounds compressed or light on slam. It’s certainly not something I feel is missing when listening to the LCD-X.

*VC > Clear > LCD-X

Mids:* this is where the FV excels with fantastic layering and a really sweet tube sound. The LCD-X performs flawlessly on the lower mids, but the upper mids / lower treble have a dip which takes away some of the musical information the other two headphones provide. My understanding is that it’s easy to EQ back in, but for me I’m ok with it the way it is. That said, it does take it down a notch compared to the VC and Clear.

*VC>Clear>LCD-X

Treble:* The Folkvanger treble is slightly smoothed but has good extension and sparkle. It manages to deliver air and shimmer while discouraging sibilance and graininess. The VC and Clear win here for being a little less artificial. the LCD-X usually sounds super clear and detailed but occasionally sounds off on tracks with a lot of high hat and snare drum energy. It’s never unpleasant, but it doesn’t sound quite natural.

*VC > Clear > LCD-X

Clarity:* An absence of haziness. Each instrument or voice occupies its own space and is easily perceived. The FV clarity is exceptional and really shows what a headphone can do. This is an area where the VC and the LCD-X stand above the Clear, which sounds veiled in comparison. The VC’s slightly wet sound costs it a bit and the LCD-X’s recessed upper mids cost it a bit so it’s really close, but the LCD-X is a little better.

*LCD-X>VC> Clear

Microdynamics:* I like the definition in the SBAF subjective audio terms glossary for this one- tiny gradations in volume. It’s the lingering echo of a note or the breathing of a flutist in the background. For me, great microdynamics add depth and dimension to voices and instruments. In my experience tube amps are great at this and the FV is no exception.  For the headphones, the VC is ahead of the other two, possibly due to being the wettest of the three. The Clear and the LCD-X are pretty close but the recessed upper mids cost the LCD-X.

*VC > Clear >LCD-X

Detail:* Detail I define as being able to easily hear each sound in the mix. Micro detail adds color, texture and subtlety. Micro detail is easy enough to hear as it significantly improves resolution of lush and heavily layered music. Given how good the FV is at layering, solid performance here is important. The LCD’s speed, slight treble emphasis, lack of reverb and super low distortion allow the listener to really see into the layering the FV is serving up.and it really is a detail monster.

*LCD-X > VC> Clear

Soundstage:* soundstage to me is the perception of separation from the musicians,  both in terms of horizontal spread and perceived distance. The FV throws a great soundstage so it’s definitely worth getting a headphone that can reproduce it. The LCD-X sounds huge and locates the listener at the center of it all. The VC has fairly wide stage that locates the listener 10’-30’ back. The clear has a relatively narrow stage with the listener sitting around 5-10’ back. This varies tremendously with the recording, but relatively speaking that is how they sound to me.

*Imaging: *Imaging is being able to locate instruments, musicians, walls and possibly audience members  in space when you close your eyes. This varies tremendously depending on the recording. All three headphones were good, but the win goes to the LCD-X, thanks to a very impressive performance in terms of size and accuracy (and being open).

*LCD-X > VC > Clear 

Speed / Attack:* How fast does the driver get moving and start making sound. I didn’t hear a ton of difference between them,, but the LCD-X sounds fastest to me, followed by the VC.

*LCD-X>VC>Clear

Decay*: How damped is the sound? Does it ring or drop off quickly? The VC is definitely the most reverberant with nice decay with the LCD-X having very little. It’s a matter of taste what is best, but I think the FV+VC might be a bit much for some. Not for me though.

*VC >Clear>LCD-X

In Summary*:
All three headphones sounded great on the FV, The overall win goes to the VC for the better timbre and general all around outstanding performance, but that doesn’t change the fact the LCD-X more than demonstrated the Folkvangr can drive an efficient Planar well. Also, the LCD-X is a great example of just how good headphones in the $1k price range can be. Despite a tuning that is not my idea of perfect, I love how it sounds.

The LCD-X is ridiculously easy to drive. My Woo WA6-SE, FIIO M11 pro DAP, and iphone  had absolutely no problems driving it, though it definitely sounded better with better upstream gear.


----------



## nilov

Hi.
Who knows why Folkvangr dissapeared on schiit.com?


----------



## JohnnyOps

nilov said:


> Hi.
> Who knows why Folkvangr dissapeared on schiit.com?


Because they only made 250, and will only ever make 250, and they’re all gone.  It was a limited edition run of a “bonkers” product.  You should read the whole thing, but the facts you want are at the end of this long intro by Jason (which ironically is titled “There is no why”:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sch...most-improbable-start-up.701900/post-17024807


----------



## evilcam101

inmytaxi said:


> No power to folkvangr all of a sudden out of the blue.
> 
> Anyone similar?
> 
> Nothing helpful in the instructions, besides try another socket.


Hey guys, this happened to me too. My Folkvangr was working one day, and then next day it was out. I contacted Schiit to see if I could send the unit in, or other things to debug. Unfortunately, I am on vacation now and won't be able to check anything on the unit.

Did you get any solution to this?


----------



## Melting735

I'm thinking about getting a preamp. Will Freya+ be beneficial when feeding FV, or too many tubes in that way?


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Melting735 said:


> I'm thinking about getting a preamp. Will Freya+ be beneficial when feeding FV, or too many tubes in that way?


You would be "double amping" in a sense. Gain from the Freya+ with tube buffer on combined with the gain stage and amplification of the FV. 

It would be better to use it in passive mode with the volume at full when using the FV.

If you want to share your source with the FV and the preamp, you would do better splitting the signal at the source.


----------



## bdem1

Hello all.  New Folk coming in....was able to score one in Black...quick question, has anyone stacked it on top of a Rag 2?.....will there be noise from other power supplies in this config.

Thanks


----------



## suponaudio (Nov 29, 2022)

I don't know why I can't stop messing with this amp (I loved it out of the box), but I was curious on rolling the output tubes so I ended up buying a matched octet and sure enough it changed the sound.

Mainly just documenting that I did hear a difference changing the output tubes (seems to be stated that these don't matter much). I haven't listened enough to determine if it's a change for the better but I can say it made previous input tubes sound different for example the 7308's have more oomph than before. I'm horrible at describing sound - but how I'd describe the change is things became bit more airy/3D/holographic overall.

EDIT: Seems to have been worthwhile - beginning to question if it just ships with pretty meh tubes all around.


----------



## mattveksler

bdem1 said:


> Hello all.  New Folk coming in....was able to score one in Black...quick question, has anyone stacked it on top of a Rag 2?.....will there be noise from other power supplies in this config.
> 
> Thanks


Yup, I did (mainly to avoid burning a hole through my desk ) - no noise to be heard and the width matches perfectly. I have the earlier Ragnarok 2, with the transformer enclosed in a welded box.


----------



## bdem1

Thanks...how is the heat?  I know the top of the Folk will get hot, but does the Rag make it worse?


----------



## mattveksler

I only run them one at a time, so never encountered that. My DAC (Denafrips Ares II) has this weird thing about not having active input stages on the XLR and RCA out at the same time, or the sound degrades badly.


----------



## bdem1

Got it...have you ever tried running the pre outs to the Rag2?....out to speakers?


----------



## mattveksler

Also nope, sorry. The room containing my work/play desk is fairly small, it'll get toasty fast if I run the Folkvangr with speakers (which is almost all the time when I'm not in meetings).


----------



## bdem1

Thank you again for the help....Happy holidays


----------



## JohnnyOps

bdem1 said:


> Got it...have you ever tried running the pre outs to the Rag2?....out to speakers?


I ran the FV pre outs to the small TPA3116 amp that I normally use straight from my Gumby, and I was not super excited. But it was a 20 minute test and not a great amp.


----------



## tafens

suponaudio said:


> Mainly just documenting that I did hear a difference changing the output tubes (seems to be stated that these don't matter much). I haven't listened enough to determine if it's a change for the better but I can say it made previous input tubes sound different for example the 7308's have more oomph than before. I'm horrible at describing sound - but how I'd describe the change is things became bit more airy/3D/holographic overall.


I’m not at all surprised that rolling the output tubes makes a difference too. The same has been stated for hybrid amps - that rolling the tube won’t make much difference - but in my experience at least it does.



suponaudio said:


> EDIT: Seems to have been worthwhile - beginning to question if it just ships with pretty meh tubes all around.


In my rolling experience (with the input tubes), the stock tubes are pretty awesome.

I tried replacing the input tubes with the variety of 6SN7 I like in the Lyr3, as well as with 6N1P-EV, but it was a net loss either way. 

The inputs do need to be matched though, I also tried a pair of unmatched 6N1P from my spares, and although they retained the character of the matched stock pair, some of the soundstage and holography was lost (as one would probably expect).


----------



## suponaudio (Dec 1, 2022)

tafens said:


> I’m not at all surprised that rolling the output tubes makes a difference too. The same has been stated for hybrid amps - that rolling the tube won’t make much difference - but in my experience at least it does.
> 
> 
> In my rolling experience (with the input tubes), the stock tubes are pretty awesome.
> ...


I haven't tried the stock inputs since changing the stock outputs, I'll give that another go and report back - as I did really like the stock input tubes. It may be a bit much to say they ship with meh tubes, and it's not entirely fair but I'm also just relatively disappointed with the physical condition of the tubes that came with my amp. Etching in glass, burnt adhesive that took a few days to stop producing a burning odor, triodes on the output tubes that were visually unbalanced (dim vs very bright in the same tube).. idk.

So far I've tried the following input tubes: Tesla E88CC red & blue tips, Amperex 7308 (orange label PQ), and two separate pairs of 6N1P-EV's.

I guess I shouldn't be surprised due to the whole design of this amp, but man do they all sound different. My personal ranking (with the stock output tubes) would be 6N1P-EV (8911 marking/blue tips/86')>Amperex 7308's>stock 6N1P's>Tesla E88CC blue tips>6N1P-EV (77')>Tesla E88CC red tips. I have a few more on the way to try as well.

EDIT:

Stock input tubes still rank similarly to above.

I know at this point I probably just sound like a rambling idiot, but side note I bought a bunch of stuff when I first got the amp, so I'm just now getting international orders. I just got a pair of 6N1P-V's "6Н1П-В" _not_ EV dated 1965 from the Voskhod Kaluga tube plant and these are extremely interesting. The separation and detail is insane, I have been listening to a handful of tracks when trying all of these tubes in order to see what I like and don't and I am discovering brand new parts I haven't heard before.. in songs I've basically been listening to on repeat for weeks.. potential new winner for me.


----------



## inmytaxi

Daniel Johnston said:


> You would be "double amping" in a sense. Gain from the Freya+ with tube buffer on combined with the gain stage and amplification of the FV.
> 
> It would be better to use it in passive mode with the volume at full when using the FV.
> 
> If you want to share your source with the FV and the preamp, you would do better splitting the signal at the source.


I've run a headphone amplifier off of the Freya+, usually I use passive or 1x not tube mode. It's handy when my setup is in that configuration, works fine.


bdem1 said:


> Hello all.  New Folk coming in....was able to score one in Black...quick question, has anyone stacked it on top of a Rag 2?.....will there be noise from other power supplies in this config.
> 
> Thanks


Don't. My FV no longer seems to power the heaters, though the clicks in the txformer indicate it's working. 

All I did was leave it on top of Yggy overnight playing music, forgot it was on. Played from the stream all night, in the morning it was off. Yggy was on, but it always is, so I didn't notice until I turned on FV, and it was off! What? 

Oh.

F.

I'm a moron. Please shoot me in the face.

Thank you very much.


----------



## inmytaxi

suponaudio said:


> Yeah the stock tubes were dead quiet for me - and so are these. They sound very similar obviously because they are - the biggest thing I noticed is the sound is a bit less crowded than the stock tubes - so bigger headstage? but they still maintained the rich bass and overall full sound/similar tone with maybe a bit more detail. I know it's not helpful, but as I said, it sounded similar to stock just better. Not being able to A/B properly doesn't help. Need to wait for tubes to cool down, swap them, and try to remember exactly how something sounded 5-10m ago, which is fine when the sound is dramatically different, but in this case it isn't a dramatic change.
> 
> Maybe it's less about EV vs non-EV (though I think this can be argued, I just don't personally know enough to do so) and more about the pair matching/tube samples. Visually the 6N1P-EV's I got were in much better shape than what came stock. The internal design is different too.
> 
> ...


I hear differences in tubes but how much is a difference in how the music affects me in the moment ... ?

I find the 6n1p tubes of either variety have less microphonic noise than the 6922 etc types.

The tubes are so cheap, and sound so good, I have decided to forgo tube rolling in this amplifier (especially with the noise) and just enjoy it as it is.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

inmytaxi said:


> I've run a headphone amplifier off of the Freya+, usually I use passive or 1x not tube mode. It's handy when my setup is in that configuration, works fine.
> 
> Don't. My FV no longer seems to power the heaters, though the clicks in the txformer indicate it's working.
> 
> ...


So to clarify, you left your FV (stacked on Ygdrassil) on overnight connected to the Ygdrassil and now it won’t work?

Are you suggesting the heat of the Ygdrassil contributed to the FV issue?

I only ask because I ordered a close out Ygdrassil OG. I intend to keep it in my Salamander cabinet behind (vented) closed doors. If it runs that hit, that’s new information to me. 

Thanks.


----------



## inmytaxi

Daniel Johnston said:


> So to clarify, you left your FV (stacked on Ygdrassil) on overnight connected to the Ygdrassil and now it won’t work?
> 
> Are you suggesting the heat of the Ygdrassil contributed to the FV issue?
> 
> ...


If it was the heat, it was the FV.  The YGGY isn't that hot,  but it is warm and didn't help the FV.

And maybe just a coincidence. I don't remember leaving it on, just that I went to turn it on, and it didn't turn on, and I felt like I found the switch in the ON position ... but weed at night so who knows.


----------



## suponaudio (Dec 1, 2022)

inmytaxi said:


> I hear differences in tubes but how much is a difference in how the music affects me in the moment ... ?
> 
> I find the 6n1p tubes of either variety have less microphonic noise than the 6922 etc types.
> 
> The tubes are so cheap, and sound so good, I have decided to forgo tube rolling in this amplifier (especially with the noise) and just enjoy it as it is.


I hear you, and I don't really disagree and this is a much smarter approach.

With all of my audio journey - ignorance is bliss, unfortunately my personality type makes me keep digging (as far as finances permit) especially when I start adding new gear/changing the sound "I knew" dramatically (getting this amp).

Regarding the FV - at least for my cans and setup tube rolling this amp has given me a sound that is "really good" and a sound that is "wow goosebumps good" so it definitely affects my experience. Worth noting I had the "wow goosebumps good" out of the box, that only defaulted to "really good" after the whole lack of ignorance on how else it could sound thing...


----------



## inmytaxi

suponaudio said:


> I hear you, and I don't really disagree and this is a much smarter approach.
> 
> With all of my audio journey - ignorance is bliss, unfortunately my personality type makes me keep digging (as far as finances permit) especially when I start adding new gear/changing the sound "I knew" dramatically (getting this amp).
> 
> Regarding the FV - at least for my cans and setup tube rolling this amp has given me a sound that is "really good" and a sound that is "wow goosebumps good" so it definitely affects my experience. Worth noting I had the "wow goosebumps good" out of the box, that only defaulted to "really good" after the whole lack of ignorance on how else it could sound thing...


The sound of FV is addictive as G.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

inmytaxi said:


> The sound of FV is addictive as G.



Enthusiastically agree. 

I bought the Focal Utopia 2020 on a Black Friday deal. Paired with the FV, the experience is damn near perfect. Timbre, tonality, resolution, and soundstage just spot on. 

Anxiously awaiting my Yggdrasil OG to arrive. For now I'm enjoying my vinyl stash.


----------



## ScotchNeat (Dec 1, 2022)

Daniel Johnston said:


> Enthusiastically agree.
> 
> I bought the Focal Utopia 2020 on a Black Friday deal. Paired with the FV, the experience is damn near perfect. Timbre, tonality, resolution, and soundstage just spot on.



Couldn't agree more.   Have been enjoying the hell out of my Utopia 2020 since the day my FV showed up.   Well I enjoyed them before that too, but this pairing is magical.   It's so good I'm not even jealous that you paid $400+ less than I did.


----------



## bdem1

Hi everyone.  Just got my folk and noticed this…anyone else get one with this problem?   Kinda pulls out and pushes in….Does it affect the unit?


----------



## Melting735

My back plate was fine, but my power plug socket is a quite loose.


----------



## Daniel Johnston (Dec 4, 2022)

bdem1 said:


> Hi everyone.  Just got my folk and noticed this…anyone else get one with this problem?   Kinda pulls out and pushes in….Does it affect the unit?


Mines pretty flexible too. The power input plug is not soldered on to the pcb like many of their other products. So it can feel a bit flimsy.

The Pangea cords are pretty heavy. There should be no functional issues. Naim does the same thing and the plug feels flimsy.  See the top left of the photo for FV.


----------



## JLoud

Same with mine. It scared me a little the first time I plugged the power cord in. But no issues with it so far.


----------



## bcowen (Dec 4, 2022)

bdem1 said:


> Hi everyone.  Just got my folk and noticed this…anyone else get one with this problem?   Kinda pulls out and pushes in….Does it affect the unit?


Mine is loose too.  But from what I can see in the photos, it looks like the back plate of the chassis is bent in the top corner....took a bad hit in shipping maybe?


----------



## Daniel Johnston

bcowen said:


> Mine is loose too.  But from what I can see in the photos, it looks like the back plate of the chassis is bent in the top corner....took a bad hit in shipping maybe?


On further examination of the @bdem1  pics. I agree that that the chassis is truly bent and not because of the plug. Here's mine:


----------



## JLoud

It does look bent. Considering how it was packed (at least mine was) it must have taken one heck of a blow.


----------



## Kapazza

First (?) Folkvangr sold on the secondary market (eBay) for $2,299 + tax.  Surprised to see it go that high, looks like the seller got their full investment back, even after eBay fees.


----------



## UnfetteredWandering

Kapazza said:


> First (?) Folkvangr sold on the secondary market (eBay) for $2,299 + tax.  Surprised to see it go that high, looks like the seller got their full investment back, even after eBay fees.


I saw that too. Serial number 350030.

The seller had initially listed it as an open auction on it only went up to $1,658 (sold on Nov 17). It was subsequently relisted and went for $2,299 + tax and shipping. When I added it my watch list a while back, the seller offered me a $50 discount, but I declined because I already own one.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Kapazza said:


> First (?) Folkvangr sold on the secondary market (eBay) for $2,299 + tax.  Surprised to see it go that high, looks like the seller got their full investment back, even after eBay fees.


That is interesting. As with any limited release product, I can imagine there’s a few people out there willing to spend extra for a FV.

I was curious about buying an iFi Gold Bar, but could only find one for $900 on eBay. Not that interested.


----------



## Menkau-ra

Kapazza said:


> First (?) Folkvangr sold on the secondary market (eBay) for $2,299 + tax.  Surprised to see it go that high, looks like the seller got their full investment back, even after eBay fees.


Why spend that much when Schiit still has 3 units left on their website?


----------



## Melting735

Menkau-ra said:


> Why spend that much when Schiit still has 3 units left on their website?


Those are 230v version I believe


----------



## tafens

Menkau-ra said:


> Why spend that much when Schiit still has 3 units left on their website?


Currently, only 2 remain..


----------



## tafens

Melting735 said:


> Those are 230v version I believe


If I remember correctly, you can request change of voltage by emailing them before ordering.


----------



## Kapazza

Menkau-ra said:


> Why spend that much when Schiit still has 3 units left on their website?


Probably financing...eBay has some convenient ways to do so.


----------



## admiralnorman

For anyone tube rolling, if you're willing to share some successes with links to purchase it would be appreciated. I assume even just swapping the two power tubes would be plenty to start?


----------



## Menkau-ra

Melting735 said:


> Those are 230v version I believe


Ask them to do a voltage change, it's about $50.


----------



## Menkau-ra

admiralnorman said:


> For anyone tube rolling, if you're willing to share some successes with links to purchase it would be appreciated. I assume even just swapping the two power tubes would be plenty to start?


Did you mean two input tubes?


----------



## admiralnorman

Menkau-ra said:


> Did you mean two input tubes?


Yes. Sorry. Duh. I believe it's the two tubes in the front.


----------



## suponaudio

admiralnorman said:


> Yes. Sorry. Duh. I believe it's the two tubes in the front.


I have become a compulsive tube roller, my latest are these: https://www.audiozomba.com/product/amplifier-tubes-6n1-tube-equivalent-6n1p/ ("Elite" selection) Reflektor 6N1P-v c.1966/1967. My second 6N1P-V's and they're very good - the extension on notes just goes on for days, the separation and detail is amazing. Interesting side note at least the samples I got lit up really quick and really bright - dunno if that's ever an indication of anything or just variances in design (if anyone has a note on that, would love to hear it) but they sound great.


----------



## rfernand

With the now legendary Folkvangr dissipating 100W of merry warmth, clearly we need to rethink headphone design to match.

Dyson‘s on it.


----------



## admiralnorman

suponaudio said:


> I have become a compulsive tube roller, my latest are these: https://www.audiozomba.com/product/amplifier-tubes-6n1-tube-equivalent-6n1p/ ("Elite" selection) Reflektor 6N1P-v c.1966/1967. My second 6N1P-V's and they're very good - the extension on notes just goes on for days, the separation and detail is amazing. Interesting side note at least the samples I got lit up really quick and really bright - dunno if that's ever an indication of anything or just variances in design (if anyone has a note on that, would love to hear it) but they sound great.


Ordered. Thanks for the referral! 🙂


----------



## Daniel Johnston

rfernand said:


> With the now legendary Folkvangr dissipating 100W of merry warmth, clearly we need to rethink headphone design to match.
> 
> Dyson‘s on it.


To be honest, at first glance it looks utterly ridiculous. But, I bet it will sell well because many people are still leery from the pandemic. I'm not going to say I'm not interested a little bit. 

I suspect it to be tuned similar to Bose.


----------



## JLoud

rfernand said:


> With the now legendary Folkvangr dissipating 100W of merry warmth, clearly we need to rethink headphone design to match.
> 
> Dyson‘s on it.


If it is aimed at the Asian market it probably will sell. Pollution is a major problem in large cities. Many wore masks long before the pandemic due to air quality. Now how well it actually works is “up in the air”. 😉


----------



## 1Audiophool

rfernand said:


> With the now legendary Folkvangr dissipating 100W of merry warmth, clearly we need to rethink headphone design to match.
> 
> Dyson‘s on it.


Ok, when I first saw this maybe a few months back, I thought it was a joke!
Really??!!
Can they attached some polarized sunglasses to it too?? Then you’re fully covered 😎

🙉🙈🙊              🐒


----------



## rfernand

1Audiophool said:


> Ok, when I first saw this maybe a few months back, I thought it was a joke!
> Really??!!
> Can they attached some polarized sunglasses to it too?? Then you’re fully covered 😎
> 
> 🙉🙈🙊              🐒


Oh, it’s $950 real.

OT: Folkvangr arrives Monday. It‘ll be a long weekend here.


----------



## suponaudio

admiralnorman said:


> Ordered. Thanks for the referral! 🙂


Nice! Would love to hear a second opinion once you get them!


----------



## Blacksun (Dec 12, 2022)

Curious if anyone has used Arya's with the Ygg LIM and Folkvangr?


----------



## rfernand

It’s here, it glows, it works.





Quick take with Grado 325x: Slams hard, here to party.

It’ll take a while to understand it fully… but so far:


It loves strings and percussions. “Sympathy for the devil” and Paco de Lucía’s “Concierto de Aranjuez” revealed this. 
It’s forgiving. Yes, I played an MP3 out of a CXNv2. Judge me, I don’t care. And “Death Magnetic” (on CD), a famously terribly produced album, sounded as fun as Friday night.
Impedance multiplier has the most noticeable effect on vocals. At low gain this thing has a lot of juice left.
It slams, it’s full.
Pretty holographic. Perhaps because of harmonic distortion, there is a “concert hall” effect (as in, extra depth).
Not clinical.
Predictions: Will hate it with LCD-X, Stealth, etc. Will probably love it with Grados, Sennheisers, and Focals.

Long weekend of critical enjoyment ahead…


----------



## Barnstormer13

rfernand said:


> It’s here, it glows, it works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, it works really well with the LCD-X. Helps that the LCD-X is so efficient


----------



## rfernand

Barnstormer13 said:


> Actually, it works really well with the LCD-X. Helps that the LCD-X is so efficient


----------



## Daniel Johnston

rfernand said:


> It’s here, it glows, it works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s decent with the Stealths. Emphasized bass heavy music is too much for the combo. But, acoustic music sounds pretty good. 

Focal Utopia and the FV is pretty special. That’s my personal go to.


----------



## Barnstormer13

rfernand said:


>


Spock is my role model.


----------



## paradoxper

DACattack said:


> Curious what DACs (or other sources) folks are using with their Folkvangrs? Once mine arrives, I'll be connecting it to my Yggdrasil A2 and my turntable pre-amp. It's going in my two-channel rack where I have a well ventilated spot for it, and, mostly, because if I tried to put it in my headphone rig in the bedroom, it's guaranteed that I'd fall asleep, roll over and push a pillow on top of it, and burn the house down. <insert Talking Heads "Burning Down the House" here> ...


How did you end up liking using a pre in the chain with Folkvangr?


----------



## rfernand

Daniel Johnston said:


> It’s decent with the Stealths. Emphasized bass heavy music is too much for the combo. But, acoustic music sounds pretty good.
> 
> Focal Utopia and the FV is pretty special. That’s my personal go to.



Okay, some listening time today. I was wrong.

- Stealths did just fine. Darker than I thought!
- Utopia'22 is indeed good synergy. The highs are a little smoother.
- HD600 drove fine. Not sure what to think of it yet.

Soundstage is _deep_! Pretty interesting toy so far... will keep playing...

Up next: HD600 for reals, HD6xx, PS500, and maybe GS1000e if I find my SE to XLR dongle...


----------



## omega1990 (Dec 16, 2022)

Finally got a folkvangr. Actually bought it yesterday and it got here the next day (seller lived close by, but not close enough to drive to). Zmf is my favorite brand and the funny thing is, until about a month ago, I've never heard a zmf on a tube amp. First tried an audeze king amp recently which is a solid state/tube hybrid amp and now an otl/ocl. Long time coming but I'm glad my first full tube amp is the folkvangr. It gives a nice increase to the bass to my aeolus. Can't wait to try all the other models on it. Will report on its pre amp qualities once I get another single ended interconnects cable to hook it up to my cfa3.


----------



## omega1990 (Dec 18, 2022)

This one's for @paradoxper who asked about the pre out capability. First off this is the first time I am using my cfa3 with a tube pre so keep that in mind as I have no other tube pre to compare to. I used the abyss 1266 phi tc and used the cfa3 as a power amp, controlling the volume only with folkvangr. Another thing to keep in mind is that I listen to the 1266 with the pads at 11 o'clock and keep it at maximum width for a slightly loose seal. Lastly I thought I needed to buy more single ended cables but found a single ended to xlr cable so I can connect to the cfa3's xlr.

On the cfa3 with berkley alpha dac the abyss 1266 is pretty raw sounding and comes with a bit of treble glare and added reverb, so like an echo effect to the space. Before getting folkvangr I really had no issue with these quirks because they really never got in the way of just having fun with this headphone.

On the folkvangr for a lack of a better way to say this. The folkvangr has balls. Meaning, this amp likes to add to the punch. There is a noticeable amount of added subbass rumble and impact. The reverb effect has been replaced with the folkvangr's richness. I personally really like the effect as it makes the abyss sound more physical and kinds reminds me a little bit of my dynamic headphones. The bass has a little bit of added weight and slight looseness to it. A lossness that I feel is tastefully done. Rich and strong bass, not flabby and thick. For an amp the supposed to measure like schitt the background is pretty black. Hum is only heard when no music is playing, meaning it's completely gone when playing music. Instruments are well rendered against a clear black background. There is a very small amount of added decay so bass still sounds generally tight, but boosted. Sometimes I worry a sound might overstay its welcome with added decay, but that is really not the case here.

The attack has a slightly rounded edge to it with folkvangr meaning I can rock out to the abyss with less fatigue. Please be careful with the volume control because since it is less fatiguing it encourages me to listen at higher volume levels. Of course the cfa3 on its own will be cleaner sounding, but the folkvangr adds this addicting musicality to the sound.

Well at least now I think I understand why some users like to buy higher end tube amps like I believe the wa33 or in this case use a tube pre amp. The abyss having aggressive detail retrieval plus a tubes musical influence is a good balance of techincal perfomance and just having fun. Now I can rock out as long as I want without really missing any detail. Can't say how the folkvangr compares to more expensive tube pre amps, but I'm having a real good time.


----------



## paradoxper (Dec 18, 2022)

omega1990 said:


> This one's for @paradoxper who asked about the pre out capability. First off this is the first time I am using my cfa3 with a tube pre so keep that in mind as I have no other tube pre to compare to. I used the abyss 1266 phi tc and used the cfa3 as a power amp, controlling the volume only with folkvangr. Another thing to keep in mind is that I listen to the 1266 with the pads at 11 o'clock and keep it at maximum width for a slightly loose seal. Lastly I thought I needed to buy more single ended cables but found a single ended to xlr cable so I can connect to the cfa3's xlr.
> 
> On the cfa3 with berkley alpha dac the abyss 1266 is pretty raw sounding and comes with a bit of treble glare and added reverb, so like an echo effect to the space. Before getting folkvangr I really had no issue with these quirks because they really never got in the way of just having fun with this headphone.
> 
> ...


Pretty cool.

I was inquiring the other way around, using a pre to drive Folkvangr. I asked Schiit and they funny enough never experimented with this chain for driving harder planars but they shared things may not work well due to the distortion profile.


----------



## rfernand (Dec 19, 2022)

More observations as I spend more time with the Folkvangr:

- Impedance multiplier + Grado is bliss. I've tried 325x and PS500e with great results. One would think this amp was specifically designed for the Grado sound.
- Gungnir and CXNv2 went really well here. I don't know why I was expecting the CXNv2 to come out a bit muddy, but it didn't.

Next:

- Tried it quickly with Yggdrasil. No bad surprises. Need to listen more with a Jot2 side by side. I have a nagging feeling the Folkvangr "peaks" at Gungnir, so to speak (to be fair, telling Gungnir and Yggrassil apart is already hard).
- GS1000e. This will be a long, von Karajan-heavy session.
- HD600 and HD6xx deathmatch. Prediction? HD600 will be happier here.

What I think the amp does well:
- It's fun.
- Lots of slam.
- Depth in addition to width.
- Surprisingly quiet in the silent bits - but does not beat the Jot2 background (nor do I think it tries to).

Complaints:
- Not balanced, but hey, all the SE stuff I've tried works fine.


----------



## rfernand (Dec 22, 2022)

Okay, I’m going to be busy for months playing with the Folkvangr… so, it’s definitely a keeper. I’ll stop spamming here until I have enough to share in a meatier review. But I’ll say this: The most entertaining synergy I found so far is with Gungnir and Grado PS500e (pictured*), with impedance multiplier on.





What does the multiplier do? Something to the vocals for sure (as I reported earlier). For Grados, it makes them more fun and pretty entertaining. To my surprise, playing with the gain did not result in bad surprises.

Orthos do fine but I don’t get as engaged with say, my Stealth or Utopia’22 as I do with my MJ2. I owe the LCD-X an extended listening period, but to my ears, the winning combos have all been Grados. Let’s see how it does with the GS1000e next…

* Color scheme match optional. I’m sure the black Folkvanger sounds great, too, or at least ~50USD worse. And your interconnects don’t need to be black and silver either. We have another cult/collector’s item here. A lot more ink will be spilled on this guy than the tears spilled over only 250 made. If you are investing your _I-shorted-crypto_ earnings in listening bars (Tokyo Style) a Folkvangr must be in the VIP room. Just sayin’. And then the drapery and upholstery should definitely match the color.


----------



## bcowen

Rolling a pair of 1957 Brimar (Footscray plant) CV4033's.  Jury still out on the sound, but happy to know that the higher gain isn't a problem for Folkvangr.


----------



## jonathan c

bcowen said:


> Rolling a pair of 1957 Brimar (Footscray plant) CV4033's.  Jury still out on the sound, but happy to know that the higher gain isn't a problem for Folkvangr.


…if you could use nice, tall 7N7 (gain: 20x) tubes with adapters, you would have ….. Frankvangr…..!! 🤣👍


----------



## DougD

bcowen said:


> Rolling a pair of 1957 Brimar (Footscray plant) CV4033's.  Jury still out on the sound, but happy to know that the higher gain isn't a problem for Folkvangr.
> 
> << px snipped >>


Please let us know what you think of that config, when you've settled on an opinion.

I bought ... I like to tell myself it was an investment ... one of those Footscrays for my Lyr 3, but it has crossed my mind that having a pair would also let me use them in the FV.


----------



## inmytaxi

evilcam101 said:


> Hey guys, this happened to me too. My Folkvangr was working one day, and then next day it was out. I contacted Schiit to see if I could send the unit in, or other things to debug. Unfortunately, I am on vacation now and won't be able to check anything on the unit.
> 
> Did you get any solution to this?


No. I switched out the tubes for a complete set of alternative tubes, as well as the original tubes that came with it.  Tried another outlet and another power cord.

I would turn on the FV and hear the transformer turn on, but no heaters appeared to light up. Either they aren't working at all, or they're working at a very low level. 

After a few tries I gave up and packed it up for return. 

I think I broke mine by having it on all night on top of Yggy, I just forgot and went to bed.


----------



## inmytaxi (Dec 23, 2022)

Welcome to the New Guys! As a fellow owner, I want to alert you to the 6n6p 8 packs on ebay for like $30 plus $10.30 postage. They are Gold Grid same date manufactured in Russia, sometimes US stock is around for $2 more and arrives faster.

I encourage new owners to buy up their own supply - not necessary to buy a lifetime supply (LOL) - and consider that even two - three complete sets are less than some tubes for other amplifiers, even for the front of this one you can spend hundreds on Telefunken, for example.  I tried Gold Lion and preferred stock.

If you have scratch to be tube rolling, put some aside for tube storing!  It's never to early to load up a supply JUST IN CASE.

You don't want to be looking at your third set of replacements and be seeing prices at 10x today's bargains.

PS: I should point out, full disclosure and all, that my FV blew up shortly after using, indeed I think while using, some of these exact tubes.

So, use at your own risk, etc.


----------



## jonathan c

inmytaxi said:


> No. I switched out the tubes for a complete set of alternative tubes, as well as the original tubes that came with it.  Tried another outlet and another power cord.
> 
> I would turn on the FV and hear the transformer turn on, but no heaters appeared to light up. Either they aren't working at all, or they're working at a very low level.
> 
> ...


What a shame …. from Folkvangr to F##kvangr …. 😡 ….


----------



## inmytaxi

jonathan c said:


> What a shame …. from Folkvangr to F##kvangr …. 😡 ….


Happily Piety arrived a little later, leading me to rediscover Jotenheim 2, which is the champ in many ways of all the amplifiers. Of course, it's the most expensive solid state too so one would hope.


----------



## admiralnorman

inmytaxi said:


> I want to alert you to the 6n6p 8 packs on ebay for like $30 plus $10.30 postage. They are Gold Grid same date manufactured in Russia, sometimes US stock is around for $2 more and arrives faster.


Link?

Also, are these for the back 2 rows of 4?


----------



## rfernand (Dec 23, 2022)

6n1p - front 2, matched.
6n6p - back 8, unmatched okay.

Schiit has Folkvangr sets for sale, as they said they would. $120$360.

_Edit: fixed fake news


_


----------



## Daniel Johnston

rfernand said:


> 6n1p - front 2, matched.
> 6n6p - back 8, unmatched okay.
> 
> Schiit has Folkvangr sets for sale, as they said they would. $120.


I just checked. It's $360 for a full re-tube. 

I bought my sets for $120 matched (minus the 6n1p) from vivatubes


----------



## inmytaxi (Dec 23, 2022)

admiralnorman said:


> Link?
> 
> Also, are these for the back 2 rows of 4?


Yeah, these are the back.

Same guy has sets of the 10 up front too, $30 with postage from overseas. You can get just 4 but it's $17 due to postage.

He has matched front sets for $50 for 4.

Please keep in mind I am not vouching for these tubes. In fact, my amplifier failed while using them.  YMMV.


----------



## rfernand

Welp! I wrote the wrong thing…






All those responsible for this egregious mistake have been sacked.


----------



## chronoso

rfernand said:


> 6n1p - front 2, matched.
> 6n6p - back 8, unmatched okay.
> 
> Schiit has Folkvangr sets for sale, as they said they would. $120.


Well, $120 for a matched pair of 6N1P + 6N6P which would be Valhalla.  It's $360 for a Folkvangr set.


----------



## bcowen

inmytaxi said:


> Yeah, these are the back.
> 
> Same guy has sets of the 10 up front too, $30 with postage from overseas. You can get just 4 but it's $17 due to postage.
> 
> ...


Some due caution is advisable with these tubes purchased from Ebay sellers.  I've bought around 40 of them (the 6N6P's), and out of those 40 I've had 5 with very high interelement leakage** when tested, with two being so high they were almost dead shorts.  This is an issue with a lot of Russian tubes -- although I haven't yet had a problem with Melz, I've had a high incident rate of this with Fotons, Reflektors, and Novosibirsks.  Note that I _very_ rarely see this problem with US or European made tubes.  I don't know what (if any) protection Folkvangr has built in for dealing with a shorted tube, but it's possible this (or one with high leakage) is what caused the problem.  Just _possible_....we won't know for sure until you get yours back (and hopefully Schiit gives you some indication of what went wrong). 

It's easy for me to say "use a tester" since I have one.  Most people don't, I know.  But especially with Russian tubes, it might be advisable to buy them from a dealer that thoroughly tests them even if it costs more on the front end.


** Note that interelement leakage is not a _vacuum_ leak. It's when two (or more) elements are too close to each other and current passes between them when it shouldn't (if they actually touched it would be a short).  This problem can be caused by rough handling at some point, or more likely due to poor manufacturing tolerances which isn't too much of a stretch considering the time period and region.


----------



## tafens

bcowen said:


> It's easy for me to say "use a tester" since I have one. Most people don't, I know. But especially with Russian tubes, it might be advisable to buy them from a dealer that thoroughly tests them even if it costs more on the front end.


I don’t have a tube tester, but I’m interested in getting one. Both to get some values on the untested (or at least undisclosed) tubes that I have to be able to match them myself, and to verify them for interelement leakages/shorts.

I don’t really know what to look for though, nor where to look (except that eBay probably isn’t the best place to start..)

Are modern testers any good or are refurbished vintage ones preferable? What testers can test both old Russian tubes like the 6N1P/6N6P of Folkvangr as well as 6922/6DJ8 and 6SN7 of Vali2 and Lyr3 respectively?


----------



## Melting735

tafens said:


> I don’t have a tube tester, but I’m interested in getting one. Both to get some values on the untested (or at least undisclosed) tubes that I have to be able to match them myself, and to verify them for interelement leakages/shorts.
> 
> I don’t really know what to look for though, nor where to look (except that eBay probably isn’t the best place to start..)
> 
> Are modern testers any good or are refurbished vintage ones preferable? What testers can test both old Russian tubes like the 6N1P/6N6P of Folkvangr as well as 6922/6DJ8 and 6SN7 of Vali2 and Lyr3 respectively?


I have a hickok 752a which worked very well for my needs as I was not intended to become professional. lt allows me to do gm, life tests, short etc. for 6922, 6sn7, 396a, 6as7g, and hundreds of other types of tubes.

If you only want to deal with 6922, 6n6p families (those small tubes), you may as well consider a modern electronic tube tester like gs-360p. These testers should be faster and test results are more consistent and reliable.

US $699.00 | Electronic tube tester Vacuum tube tester Full English version GS-360p
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPzcdiq

A well maintained vintage tester is indeed very cool to use, but it may cost you more than an electronic one. The worst part is that these "old daddies" may fail on any day and it's difficult to find parts for them. If you just want to deal with FV tubes and want no troubles, an modern tester may be a good choice.


----------



## bcowen

Melting735 said:


> I have a hickok 752a which worked very well for my needs as I was not intended to become professional. lt allows me to do gm, life tests, short etc. for 6922, 6sn7, 396a, 6as7g, and hundreds of other types of tubes.
> 
> If you only want to deal with 6922, 6n6p families (those small tubes), you may as well consider a modern electronic tube tester like gs-360p. These testers should be faster and test results are more consistent and reliable.
> 
> ...


Great info and advice all the way around.  

The 752A is still my main tester after 25 years.  I used to buy and restore vintage testers, but unfortunately don't have the time to devote to it any more.  But with all that have passed through my hands, I've had AVO's, Westons, Tripletts, Heathkits, B&K's, Knights, and Hickok TV-7's, TV-3's, TV-2's, 600A's, 800A's, a couple 539C's and a B or two, and probably a few I've forgotten, but the 752A has been rock-solid all this time and the 2nd plate button makes testing dual triodes a breeze.  I check calibration on it once a year or so, and it rarely needs any adjustment at all.

As a bit of backstory, back when I was going through the vintage testers there were very few offerings for modern testers.  About the only one that got much press was the Amplitrex.  Looks to be an extremely nice tester (I've never used one), but it's also pricey at $3500 on last look.  Today though there are a growing number of currently manufactured testers with prices that are becoming more reasonable.  In addition to the GS-360p, there are the Maxi-Matchers, Tsakiridis, and a few others I've seen mention of on the forums.  I'll keep using my 752A as long as it lives and be happy.  But if it _does_ die at some point, I'll likely look at a modern tester to replace it rather than another vintage one.  Just my perspective...


----------



## bokononista

Hi everybody,
my HD800S are absolutely great with Folkvangr - it does even have subbass now. I believe its also because of Foton 6N6P square getters (compared woth Novosibirsks). After tube rolling I use Mullards CV2492 and passive filter cable for HD800S (not needed, but treble gets even better). Treble is crisp, snappy, smooth and without any fatique. With Mullards it does have stunning mids and clarity. Sound is very addictive with a great slam, fast transients. Without knowing i would not guess i hear the HD800S, so much different, more organic.

Unfortunatelly my unit have some audible transformer hum (like refridgerator), its not very pleasant to hear it buzzing on my desk. I believe it affects also the amount of a hum comming thru the headphones, but i dont know, if its a normal level or not (ground loops or DC offset excluded, not dependant on volume level, present with different tubes). Anybody else does have similar experience? Still deciding to send it to Shiit, but its complicated from EU.


----------



## Menkau-ra (Dec 31, 2022)

bokononista said:


> Hi everybody,
> my HD800S are absolutely great with Folkvangr - it does even have subbass now. I believe its also because of Foton 6N6P square getters (compared woth Novosibirsks). After tube rolling I use Mullards CV2492 and passive filter cable for HD800S (not needed, but treble gets even better). Treble is crisp, snappy, smooth and without any fatique. With Mullards it does have stunning mids and clarity. Sound is very addictive with a great slam, fast transients. Without knowing i would not guess i hear the HD800S, so much different, more organic.
> 
> Unfortunatelly my unit have some audible transformer hum (like refridgerator), its not very pleasant to hear it buzzing on my desk. I believe it affects also the amount of a hum comming thru the headphones, but i dont know, if its a normal level or not (ground loops or DC offset excluded, not dependant on volume level, present with different tubes). Anybody else does have similar experience? Still deciding to send it to Shiit, but its complicated from EU.


I see in your signature that you also have DT880? Are they 600 Ohms? How do you like them on your FV?


----------



## bcowen

bokononista said:


> Hi everybody,
> my HD800S are absolutely great with Folkvangr - it does even have subbass now. I believe its also because of Foton 6N6P square getters (compared woth Novosibirsks). After tube rolling I use Mullards CV2492 and passive filter cable for HD800S (not needed, but treble gets even better). Treble is crisp, snappy, smooth and without any fatique. With Mullards it does have stunning mids and clarity. Sound is very addictive with a great slam, fast transients. Without knowing i would not guess i hear the HD800S, so much different, more organic.
> 
> Unfortunatelly my unit have some audible transformer hum (like refridgerator), its not very pleasant to hear it buzzing on my desk. I believe it affects also the amount of a hum comming thru the headphones, but i dont know, if its a normal level or not (ground loops or DC offset excluded, not dependant on volume level, present with different tubes). Anybody else does have similar experience? Still deciding to send it to Shiit, but its complicated from EU.


I had some intermittently with mine.  Mechanical hum, not coming through the headphones.  Sometimes it would hum when I'd turn it on and sometimes it wouldn't with no real rhyme or reason that I could determine.  Plugged it into a Shunyata Hydra, and no issues since.  Can't say it's gone for good, just that in a dozen or so power-up cycles since incorporating the Hydra it hasn't hummed at all.

I'm with you on the square getter Fotons.  Quite noticeable improvement over the stock tubes.  For those that say all 6N6P's sound the same, well, I beg to differ.   🤣


----------



## Grunt66

I have been using Mullard E88CC from the Mitcham factory for just over a week. I enjoying the sound they produce, full detail sound with not being overly bright sounding. I am happy.


----------



## bokononista

Menkau-ra said:


> I see in your signature that you also have DT880? Are they 600 Ohms? How do you like them on your FV?


Its 250 Ohms. I listen to my HD800S at about 12 oclock, DT880 at about 1 oclock and T1.1 (600 Ohm) at about 2 - 3 oclock - so it does not have enough headroom, I am afraid it will be the same with the 600 Ohms DT880. DT880 250 Ohms version quite shine with Folkvangr - first thing i noticed immediatelly is it became bassy headphone and also headstage (soundstage) opens a lot! T1.1 is also great, just not too much volume left sometimes. Everything tested on high gain.


----------



## jonathan c

bcowen said:


> I had some intermittently with mine.  Mechanical hum, not coming through the headphones.  Sometimes it would hum when I'd turn it on and sometimes it wouldn't with no real rhyme or reason that I could determine.  Plugged it into a Shunyata Hydra, and no issues since.  Can't say it's gone for good, just that in a dozen or so power-up cycles since incorporating the Hydra it hasn't hummed at all.
> 
> I'm with you on the square getter Fotons.  Quite noticeable improvement over the stock tubes.  For those that say all 6N6P's sound the same, well, I beg to differ. ^^ 🤣


^^ Don’t beg! If others have a problem with your opinion, that’s _their _problem! Sing it to the mountain tops! 🤣🤣


----------



## bcowen

jonathan c said:


> ^^ Don’t beg! If others have a problem with your opinion, that’s _their _problem! Sing it to the mountain tops! 🤣🤣


OK, fair enough.  I'll go back to begging for tubes.   🤣


----------



## jonathan c

bcowen said:


> OK, fair enough.  I'll go back to begging for tubes.   🤣


----------



## bcowen

jonathan c said:


>


ROFL!!!  But who ever said anything about _work_?   🤣


----------



## jonathan c

Later during that fruitless day….


----------



## keenerz

lol those "original" Melz tubes are like near impossible to find at a good price these days. I recently started looking for some and like oof.


----------



## bcowen

jonathan c said:


> Later during that fruitless day….


I want whatever _she's_ drinking. 🤣


----------



## Astral Abyss

bokononista said:


> Its 250 Ohms. I listen to my HD800S at about 12 oclock, DT880 at about 1 oclock and T1.1 (600 Ohm) at about 2 - 3 oclock - so it does not have enough headroom, I am afraid it will be the same with the 600 Ohms DT880. DT880 250 Ohms version quite shine with Folkvangr - first thing i noticed immediatelly is it became bassy headphone and also headstage (soundstage) opens a lot! T1.1 is also great, just not too much volume left sometimes. Everything tested on high gain.


Wow, you must listen a lot louder than I do. I can't go over 10-11 o' clock on my T1.2 on high gain.  This amp really makes them shine.  Brings out all their best aspects.


----------



## Grunt66 (Jan 2, 2023)

bcowen said:


> I want whatever _she's_ drinking. 🤣


Made me thirsty, I had to make a Cadillac Margarita on the rocks with a salted rim. I always make it a double.
Now to listen to some music.


----------



## Grunt66

Now onto the music, I am really liking the Mullard E88CC and the margarita.


----------



## inmytaxi

My repair report says "Replaced tube heater connection" for anyone curious about the repair for my FV. 

Repaired shipped back to me in less than two weeks including the Xmas and New Years holiday, I am pleased.


----------



## jonathan c

Grunt66 said:


> Now onto the music, I am really liking the Mullard E88CC** and the margarita.


** A great tube to use in Monolith (Cavalli) Liquid Platinum !!


----------



## Orange5o

Seen a couple comments about the power receptacle being loose, wondering if it is by design? Mine is also, doesn't seem to be an issue functionally. Anyone have one that isn't? I.e. with cord plugged in, it is snug into the connection but the connection has give with the chassis... thanks!


----------



## admiralnorman

Grunt66 said:


> Now onto the music, I am really liking the Mullard E88CC and the margarita.


Link where we could buy?


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Orange5o said:


> Seen a couple comments about the power receptacle being loose, wondering if it is by design? Mine is also, doesn't seem to be an issue functionally. Anyone have one that isn't? I.e. with cord plugged in, it is snug into the connection but the connection has give with the chassis... thanks!


Same here. 

The plug is not soldered to PCB like in other Schiit products. It’s supposed to isolate the plug from the chassis. 

My Naim Uniti Atom has the same. And,  it’s substantially higher price than FV.


----------



## Orange5o

Asked on the Zmf Caldera forum as well, but has anyone tried this headphone on the Folkvangr? Only seen one impression online and it was sort of in a show environment, which seems difficult with noise...


----------



## mab1376

I just got the Grado RS1x, and it's a phenomenal pairing with the folkvagnr, I'm enjoying them out of the box with no burn-in.

The impedance multiplier appears to just give it a little more gain with no substantial changes to the sound signature, so I'm leaving it off, and I have the volume around 10 o'clock. 

so of the tracks I've listened to today:





https://archive.org/details/kglw2022-10-10/2.01+Rattlesnake.wav


----------



## Grunt66

admiralnorman said:


> Link where we could buy?


Purchased from Ebay and purchased the lasts ones the seller had.


----------



## malenak

How is the pairing with Meze 109 Pro?


----------



## admiralnorman

malenak said:


> How is the pairing with Meze 109 Pro?


I don't like the Meze 109 Pro with tubes at all. the treble is it's strong point and tubes ruin it for me. just my 2 cents tho.


----------



## Marax

Barnstormer13 said:


> Spock is my role model.



Spock:   "Captain, I find your audiophile spending to be illogical."

Kirk:    "Spock, we never claimed to be logical!"


----------



## jonathan c

Barnstormer13 said:


> Spock is my role model.


Woo WA3 is my ‘roll’ model.


----------



## inmytaxi

evilcam101 said:


> Hey guys, this happened to me too. My Folkvangr was working one day, and then next day it was out. I contacted Schiit to see if I could send the unit in, or other things to debug. Unfortunately, I am on vacation now and won't be able to check anything on the unit.
> 
> Did you get any solution to this?


Sent it back to Schiit. "Replaced tube heater connection".


----------



## inmytaxi (Wednesday at 2:21 PM)

Barnstormer13 said:


> Below are my thoughts on pairing the Audeze LCD-X with the Schiit Folkvangr (FV). I’ve delved more deeply than I usually do in how this pairing works  because there is a widely held opinion that the FV pairs best with high impedance dynamics. While that is generally true for OTL amps, I don’t think it’s necessarily true for the FV thanks to its atypical OTL / OCL / topology...



With the appropriate output impedance, the frequency response is ideal for any headphone. With too low output impedance, high impedance headphones can sound too dry due to the super tight control of the drivers.

On to my Folkvangr which came early and I waited till this afternoon to hook up all those tubez.

WOW. I love my FolkVangR!

No wonder this spend so much time on my desk!

It's going back into my main rig!

With the appropriate space for ventilation!


----------



## michael2v

bcowen said:


> I've got mini-Schiit, midi-Schiit, and maxi-Schiit, so size is definitely a problem for me right now.  Just don't ask my wife....she'll say its mini when it's most definitely maxi.
> 
> I suppose I could get a Lokius and reduce the mismatch, but then I'd have to decide whether to get it in black or silver.  Life shouldn't have to be this hard.  🤣


I love those feet on the Bifrost, do you happen to remember where you got them?


----------



## inmytaxi

michael2v said:


> I love those feet on the Bifrost, do you happen to remember where you got them?


I( got a Modi Multibit 2 for the FV's second input, and found a balanced input for the BiFrost. Rumor is BiFrost sounds better that way.


keenerz said:


> lol those "original" Melz tubes are like near impossible to find at a good price these days. I recently started looking for some and like oof.


Yeah, I don't even want to have any idea how they sound at those prices. Only bad things happen then.


----------



## bcowen

michael2v said:


> I love those feet on the Bifrost, do you happen to remember where you got them?


I've had those a long time, but I'm pretty sure they came from Michael Green:

https://www.michaelgreenaudio.net/cones-and-spikes


----------

